# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  إعلام أولى الأفهام أن خطيئة آدم عليه السلام كانت على سبيل السهو و النسيان

## ربيع أحمد السلفي

إعلام أولى الأفهام أن خطيئة آدم عليه السلام كانت على سبيل السهو و النسيان


إن الحمد لله نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره و نعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له .

و أشهد أن لا إله إلى الله ، و أن محمدا عبده ورسوله بلغ الرسالة ونصح الأمة و كشف الله به الغمة و جاهد في سبيل الله حتى أتاه اليقين 

أما بعد :

فآدم عليه السلام أول البشر قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم :«أول من يدعى يوم القيامة آدم فتتراءى له ذريته فيقال هذا أبوكم آدم فيقول لبيك وسعديك فيقول أخرج بعث جهنم من ذريتك فيقول يا رب كم أخرج فيقول أخرج من كل مائة تسعة وتسعين قالوا يا رسول الله إذا أخذ منا من كل مائة تسعة وتسعون فماذا يبقي منا قال إن أمتي في الأمم كالشعرة البيضاء في الثور الأسود »[1] و آدم عليه السلام هو * أول الأنبياء فعن أبي ذر قال قلت يا رسول الله أي الأنبياء كان أول ؟ قال : « آدم ». قلت يا رسول الله : و نبي كان ؟ قال :«نعم نبي مكلم ». قلت يا رسول الله :كم المرسلون ؟ قال : «ثلاثمائة وبضع عشر جما غفيرا »[2] ، ومادام آدم عليه السلام نبيا من الأنبياء فالواجب حمل أفعاله و تصرفاته على خير المحامل ما أمكن ، و إذا كان الخوض في مسلم عظيما فالخوض في أحد الأنبياء أعظم ، ومسألة أكل آدم عليه السلام من الشجرة أهو على سبيل العصيان أم على سبيل السهو و النسيان قد خاض فيها العلماء الكرام وكل أدلى بدلوه و الأدلة على أن هذه الخطيئة كانت خطاءا و سهوا لا عصيان وعمدا فذبا عن نبي الله آدم كان هذا السفر الذي عنونت له : (( إعلام أولى الأفهام أن خطيئة آدم عليه السلام كانت على سبيل السهو و النسيان )) فأسأل الله التوفيق والسداد







[1]- صحيح الجامع الصغير للألباني حديث رقم 2583
[2] - صحيح مشكاة المصابيح حديث رقم 5737

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

سرد الآيات التي ذكرت خطيئة آدم و الأحوال الملتبسة بها 

قال تعالى : ﴿ وَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنتَ وَزَوْجُكَ الْجَنَّةَ وَكُلاَ مِنْهَا رَغَداً حَيْثُ شِئْتُمَا وَلاَ تَقْرَبَا هَـذِهِ الشَّجَرَةَ فَتَكُونَا مِنَ الْظَّالِمِينَ فَأَزَلَّهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ عَنْهَا فَأَخْرَجَهُمَا مِمَّا كَانَا فِيهِ وَقُلْنَا اهْبِطُواْ بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ وَلَكُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ مُسْتَقَرٌّ وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَى حِينٍ فَتَلَقَّى آدَمُ مِن رَّبِّهِ كَلِمَاتٍ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ ﴾[1] و قاال تعالى : ﴿ و َيَا آدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنتَ وَزَوْجُكَ الْجَنَّةَ فَكُلاَ مِنْ حَيْثُ شِئْتُمَا وَلاَ تَقْرَبَا هَـذِهِ الشَّجَرَةَ فَتَكُونَا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ فَوَسْوَسَ لَهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ لِيُبْدِيَ لَهُمَا مَا وُورِيَ عَنْهُمَا مِن سَوْءَاتِهِمَا وَقَالَ مَا نَهَاكُمَا رَبُّكُمَا عَنْ هَـذِهِ الشَّجَرَةِ إِلاَّ أَن تَكُونَا مَلَكَيْنِ أَوْ تَكُونَا مِنَ الْخَالِدِينَ وَقَاسَمَهُمَا إِنِّي لَكُمَا لَمِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ فَدَلاَّهُمَا بِغُرُورٍ فَلَمَّا ذَاقَا الشَّجَرَةَ بَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْءَاتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِن وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَنَادَاهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا عَن تِلْكُمَا الشَّجَرَةِ وَأَقُل لَّكُمَا إِنَّ الشَّيْطَآنَ لَكُمَا عَدُوٌّ مُّبِينٌ قَالاَ رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وَإِن لَّمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ ﴾[2] و قال تعالى : ﴿ وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إِلَى آدَمَ مِن قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ وَلَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْما وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى فَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ إِنَّ هَذَا عَدُوٌّ لَّكَ وَلِزَوْجِكَ فَلَا يُخْرِجَنَّكُمَ  ا مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ فَتَشْقَى إِنَّ لَكَ أَلَّا تَجُوعَ فِيهَا وَلَا تَعْرَى وَأَنَّكَ لَا تَظْمَأُ فِيهَا وَلَا تَضْحَى فَوَسْوَسَ إِلَيْهِ الشَّيْطَانُ قَالَ يَا آدَمُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لَّا يَبْلَى فَأَكَلَا مِنْهَا فَبَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِن وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى ثُمَّ اجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ وَهَدَى ﴾[3] . 





[1]- البقرة الآيات 35 - 37 
[2]- الأعراف الآيات 19 - 23
[3]- طه الآيات 115 - 122 
__________________

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

ما تدل عليه الآيات من وقوع خطيئة آدم خطاءا و نسيانا


بينت الآيات أن الشيطان وسوس لآدم عليه السلام ، و كانت وسوسة الشيطان لآدم بصورة القرب و المشارفة فقد تعدت بحرف الجر (( إلى )) الذي يفيد الغاية فقد قال تعالى : ﴿ فَوَسْوَسَ إِلَيْهِ الشَّيْطَانُ قَالَ يَا آدَمُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لَّا يَبْلَى ﴾ [1] ، و الوسوسة بصورة القرب و المشارفة غير الوسوسة بصورة النفوذ في القلب و الولوج في الصدر و السلطان علي الشخص بنحو يوَثر فيه ، و إن كان لا يسلب عنه الاختيار و الحرية ، و التي يدل عليها قوله تعالى : ﴿مِن شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ ﴾[2] ، و وسوسة الشيطان لآدم عليه السلام كانت وجها لوجه لا كما يوسوس الشيطان للناس فقد دلت الآيات أن الشيطان كان يتراءى لآدم وحواء قال تعالى : ﴿ فَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ إِنَّ هَذَا عَدُوٌّ لَّكَ وَلِزَوْجِكَ فَلَا يُخْرِجَنَّكُمَ  ا مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ فَتَشْقَى ﴾[3] و (( هذا )) إشارة للقريب مما يدل على أن الشيطان كان مرئي لهما ، و قال تعالى حكاية عن الشيطان : ﴿ فَوَسْوَسَ إِلَيْهِ الشَّيْطَانُ قَالَ يَا آدَمُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لَّا يَبْلَى ﴾[4] فالشيطان قال لآدم ، و القول يدل على متكلم مشعور به ، و كذلك قسم الشيطان لآدم و حواء في قوله تعالى : ﴿ وَقَاسَمَهُمَا إِنِّي لَكُمَا لَمِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ ﴾[5] و القسم إنما يكون من مقاسم مشعور به ،و الوسوسة كانت بالإيهام بالنصح و الإرشاد فقد قال تعالى : ﴿ فَوَسْوَسَ لَهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ لِيُبْدِيَ لَهُمَا مَا وُورِيَ عَنْهُمَا مِن سَوْءَاتِهِمَا وَقَالَ مَا نَهَاكُمَا رَبُّكُمَا عَنْ هَـذِهِ الشَّجَرَةِ إِلاَّ أَن تَكُونَا مَلَكَيْنِ أَوْ تَكُونَا مِنَ الْخَالِدِينَ وَقَاسَمَهُمَا إِنِّي لَكُمَا لَمِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ ﴾[6] أي : و أقسم الشيطان لآدم و حواء بالله إنه ممن ينصح لهما في مشورته عليهما بالأكل من الشجرة ، و هو كاذب في ذلك[7] ، فوسوسة الشيطان لآدم كانت كانت بالقرب والمشارفة و التراءى و المقاسمة بالله بالنصح مما جعلت آدم عليه السلام ينسى عهد الله بألا يأكل من الشجرة و أن يحذر الشيطان كما في قوله تعالى : ﴿ وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إِلَى آدَمَ مِن قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ وَلَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْماً ﴾[8] .




[1] - طه الآية 120
[2] - الناس الآيات 4 - 5
[3] - طه الآية 117
[4] - طه الآية 120
[5] - الأعراف الآية 21
[6] - الأعراف الآية 20 - 21
[7] - التفسير الميسر
[8] - طه الآية 115

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

وجه نسيان آدم عليه السلام النهي عن الأكل من الشجرة رغم تذكير الشيطان له


و قد يشكل على البعض كيف ينسى آدم عليه السلام النهي عن الأكل من الشجرة و الشيطان يذكره به كما في قوله تعالى : ﴿ وَقَالَ مَا نَهَاكُمَا رَبُّكُمَا عَنْ هَـذِهِ الشَّجَرَةِ إِلاَّ أَن تَكُونَا مَلَكَيْنِ أَوْ تَكُونَا مِنَ الْخَالِدِينَ ﴾[1] و لا إشكال فلحن الحجة و اقتناع الشخص بالحجة الملحونة حتى و إن كانت غير صحيحة لم يعاف منه أحد حتى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، و قد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : « إنما أنا بشر و إنكم تختصمون إلي ولعل بعضكم أن يكون ألحن بحجته من بعض فأقضي له على نحو ما أسمع منه فمن قضيت له من حق أخيه بشيء فلا يأخذ منه شيئا فإنما أقطع له قطعة من النار »[2]و الشيء الحق قد تكون مستحضره ثم يأتي من هو ألحن بالحجة فيقنعك بغيره و يقنعك بالباطل فتنسى الحق الذي معك وهذا يعتري أي إنسان عندما يكون إنسان على حق و عارفا له ثم يأتي شخص آخر يقسم لهو يتكلم بأسلوب مليح كأنه على صواب ينسى الشخص الحق الذي معه و يتوهم أن الآخر هوالذي على صواب ، و الخطأ و السهو جائز في حق البشر ، و تذكير الشيطان لآدم بنهي الله عن الأكل من الشجرة لا يعني بالضرورة استحضار النهي عن الأكل من الشجرة حال الخطيئة فهذا التذكير قبل الخطيئة بعد لحن الحجة و الدليل قوله تعالى : ﴿ فَوَسْوَسَ إِلَيْهِ الشَّيْطَانُ قَالَ يَا آدَمُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لَّا يَبْلَى فَأَكَلَا مِنْهَا فَبَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِن وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى ﴾[3] فقوله تعالى : (( فأكلا منها )) أي بعد وسوسة الشيطان لآدم و لحنه في القول فالفاء تدل على الترتيب .









[1]- الأعراف من الآية 20
[2] - صححه الألباني في صحيح سنن أبي داود
[3] - طه الآية 120 - 121

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

الرد على من يقول نسيان آدم عليه السلام العهد المراد به نسيان الميثاق 

و إن قيل الأقرب في نسيان آدم عليه السلام في قوله تعالى : ﴿ وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إِلَى آدَمَ مِن قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ وَلَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْماً ﴾[1] نسيان الميثاق الذي أخذه الله على بني آدم و ليس نسيان الأكل من الشجرة و يدل على ذلك أمرين : 
الأمر الأول : وجود الواو الفاصلة بين الآيتين، حيث يظهر أنها واو الإستئناف، فقد قال تعالى : ﴿ وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إِلَى آدَمَ مِن قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ وَلَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْما وَ إِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى فَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ إِنَّ هَذَا عَدُوٌّ لَّكَ وَلِزَوْجِكَ فَلَا يُخْرِجَنَّكُمَ  ا مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ فَتَشْقَى إِنَّ لَكَ أَلَّا تَجُوعَ فِيهَا وَلَا تَعْرَى وَأَنَّكَ لَا تَظْمَأُ فِيهَا وَلَا تَضْحَى ﴾[2] فالفصل بالواو يشير إلى البدء بكلام جديد ، و أن الكلام عن الملائكة غير متفرع على ما قبله، ولا هو من توابعه التي ترتبط به.
الأمر الثاني : لو أن آدم عليه السلام قد نسى النهي عن الأكل من الشجرة فإبليس اللعين قد أزال هذا النسيان حين ذكَّر آدم عليه السلام بنهي الله له عن الأكل من الشجرة .
و الجواب من عدة وجوه منها :
الوجه الأول : أن الميثاق أخذه الله على آدم و ذريته آدم و ليس آدم فقط قال تعالى : ﴿ وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِن بَنِي آدَمَ مِن ظُهُورِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُواْ بَلَى شَهِدْنَا أَن تَقُولُواْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ ﴾[3] ،أما الآية في سورة طه فقد ذكرت العهد لآدم لا العهد لآدم و ذريته .
الوجه الثاني : أن آيات الميثاق دلت على توحيد الربوبية، وعلى أن توحيد الربوبية أمر فطري فطر الله تعالى الخلق عليه ، و قد ألهم الله البشرية كلها بأنه هو ربها وإلهها، وأنه ليس لها رب ولا إله غيره، وأنه أخذ عليها ميثاقاً بذلك: ( قَالُواْ بَلَى شَهِدْنَا )، فلم يعد يقبل منهم أن يقولوا يوم القيامة: نسينا وكنا غافلين عن هذا الميثاق أو يحتجوا بأن آباءهم أشركوا وأنهم اتبعوهم في شركهم لأنهم من ذريتهم ،و الأنبياء معصومون من الكفر سواء عمدا أو سهوا فكيف ينسى آدم الميثاق ؟!! 
و لايصح أن يكون آدم قد نسي الميثاق الذي أخذه الله على الأنبياء كما في قوله تعالى :﴿وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّيْنَ لَمَا آتَيْتُكُم مِّن كِتَابٍ وَحِكْمَةٍ ثُمَّ جَاءكُمْ رَسُولٌ مُّصَدِّقٌ لِّمَا مَعَكُمْ لَتُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهِ وَلَتَنصُرُنَّه  ُ قَالَ أَأَقْرَرْتُمْ وَأَخَذْتُمْ عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ إِصْرِي قَالُواْ أَقْرَرْنَا قَالَ فَاشْهَدُواْ وَأَنَاْ مَعَكُم مِّنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ ﴾[4] فمعنى الآية واذكر -أيها الرسول- إذ أخذ الله سبحانه العهد المؤكد على جميع الأنبياء: لَئِنْ آتيتكم من كتاب وحكمة, ثم جاءكم رسول من عندي, مصدق لما معكم لتؤمنن به ولتنصرنَّه. فهل أقررتم واعترفتم بذلك وأخذتم على ذلك عهدي الموثق ؟ قالوا: أقررنا بذلك, قال: فليشهدْ بعضكم على بعض, واشهدوا على أممكم بذلك, وأنا معكم من الشاهدين عليكم وعليهم. وفي هذا أن الله أخذ الميثاق على كل نبي أن يؤمن بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, وأخذ الميثاق على أمم الأنبياء بذلك[5] فميثاق النبيين أن يصدق بعضهم بعضا و أن يؤمنوا بمحمد عليه السلام وينصروه إن أدركوه, وأمرهم أن يأخذوا بذلك الميثاق على أممهم فهل يمكن لآدم عليه السلام أن ينسى هذا الميثاق ؟!!!
و قوله تعالى ﴿ وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إِلَى آدَمَ مِن قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ وَلَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْماً ﴾ واضح في عدم إرادة الميثاق الذي أخذه الله عز وجل على آدم وذريته و على عدم إرادة الميثاق الذي أخذه الله على النبيين فالعزم الإرادة الصلبة القوية، و عقد القلب على إمضاء الأمر مما يوحي بتطلب فعل أمر و اجتناب نهي و هذا يصدق على أكل آدم من الشجرة لا إقراره بربوبية الله أو تصديقه للأنبياء أو إيمانه بالنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يستمر آدم على أمر الله بعدم الأكل من الشجرة .
وقولهم : ( الفصل بالواو دل أن الكلام عن الملائكة غير متفرع على ما قبله، ولا هو من توابعه التي ترتبط به )) يجاب عليه بأنه لو سلمنا بأن الكلام عن الملائكة غير مرتبط بما قبله فهذا لا يقدح في كون نسيان العهد نسيان النهي عن الأكل من الشجرة فنسيان آدم عليه السلام العهد شيء و سجود الملائكة لآدم بأمر الله وعدم سجود إبليس شيء آخر .
وقولهم بتذكير إبليس لآدم بعدم الأكل من الشجرة لا يقدح في نسيان آدم النهي عن الأكل من الشجرة لكون الخطئية حدثت بعد تذكيره لا حال تذكيره و لعدم عهد آدم عليه السلام بأنه يوجد من يحلف بالله كاذبا و الاغترار بلحن القول لم يعاف منه أحد .
فنسيان آدم عليه السلام العهد أي نسيان عهد الله الذي وصاه به حين ارتكب ما نهاه عنه من الأكل من الشجرة , ولم يوجد له عزم على فعل ما نهي عنه .

[1] - طه الآية 115
[2] - طه الآية 115 - 119
[3] - الأعراف الآية 172
[4] - ال عمران الآية 81
[5] - التفسير الميسر 
__________________

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

وجه مؤاخذة الله لآدم عليه السلام على خطيئته و تسميتها ذنبا و استغفاره منها رغم وقوعها نسيانا


و إن قيل كيف يؤاخذ الله آدم عليه السلام على خطيئته رغم صدورها منه خطاءا وسهوا كما في قوله تعالى : ﴿ قَالَ اهْبِطَا مِنْهَا جَمِيعاً بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُم مِّنِّي هُدًى فَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ فَلَا يَضِلُّ وَلَا يَشْقَى ﴾[1] ؟ فالجواب آخذ الله آدم عليه السلام على خطيئته رغم صدورها خطاءا وسهوا لعظم منزلته و لما شاهده من الآيات والبينات و لأنه قدوة للناس ، و قد قال تعالى في شأن نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ﴿ يَا نِسَاء النَّبِيِّ لَسْتُنَّ كَأَحَدٍ مِّنَ النِّسَاء إِنِ اتَّقَيْتُنَّ فَلَا تَخْضَعْنَ بِالْقَوْلِ فَيَطْمَعَ الَّذِي فِي قَلْبِهِ مَرَضٌ وَقُلْنَ قَوْلاً مَّعْرُوفا ً﴾[2] و قال تعالى : ﴿ يَا نِسَاء النَّبِيِّ مَن يَأْتِ مِنكُنَّ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُّبَيِّنَةٍ يُضَاعَفْ لَهَا الْعَذَابُ ضِعْفَيْنِ وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيراً ﴾[3] فلما كانت مكانتهن رفيعة ناسب أن يجعل الله الذنب الواقع منهن عقوبته مغلظة؛ صيانة لجنابهن وجناب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. وكان ذلك العقاب على الله يسيرًا [4] ، و إن قيل لما سمى الله خطيئة آدم ذنبا و عصيانا رغم وقوعها سهوا و خطاءا كما في قوله تعالى : ﴿ وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى ثُمَّ اجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ وَهَدَى ﴾[5] ؟ فالجواب سمى الله خطيئة آدم ذنبا رغم وقوعها سهوا و خطاءا نظرا لعلو منزلته و لكمال طاعته ، و إن قيل لما استغفر آدم عليه السلام من الخطيئة رغم وقوعها سهوا و خطاءا كما في قوله تعالى : ﴿ قَالاَ رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وَإِن لَّمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ ﴾[6] ؟ فالجواب استغفر آدم عليه السلام من الخطيئة رغم وقوعها سهوا و خطاءا نظرا لزيادة معرفة آدم عليه السلام بربه عز وجل وورعه وتقواه و ليزداد أجرا وقربة و لتعلو درجته عند الله .




[1]- طه الآية 123
[2]- الأحزاب الآية 32
[3]- النساء الآية 30
[4]- التفسير الميسر
[5]- طه الآيات 115 - 122
[6]- الأعراف الآية 23

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

مرجحات كون خطئية آدم نسيانا 

هناك العديد من المرجحات كون خطئية آدم نسيانا و سهوا لا على عمد منها :

المرجح الأول : أن آدم عليه السلام من الأنبياء ،و لا يليق بالأنبياء فعل الخطئية تعمدا لشدة معرفتهم بالله عز وجل فكلما ازدادت معرفة العبد بربه قلة معاصيه .
المرجح الثاني :يستلزم من تعمد آدم عليه السلام للخطيئة أن يكون قدوة في الشر و هذا باطل وبطلان اللازم يدل على طلان الملزوم ، و إن قيل لا يستلزم فعل آدم عليه السلام للمعصية أن يكون قدوة في الشر لتقييد المعصية بالتوبة و القدوة لا تكون فيما لا علاقة له بالرسالة فالجواب الناس تتأسى بالأنبياء فخطأ النبي عمدا يكون ذريعا لفعل الناس الخطايا محتجين بقياس الأولى فإذا جاز للنبي الذي عرف ربه حق المعرفة الوقوع في بعض المعاصي فوقوعها منهم من باب أولى و إذا كان الأنبياء يقعون في بعض الصغائر فمن يطيع الله إذا عصوه أعلم الناس به ؟!!
المرجح الثالث : أن خير ما يفسر به القرآن القرآن و القرآن الذي أتي بخطيئة آدم أتى بأن آدم عهد له الله أمرا فنساه و الظاهر من النسيان الذهول عن الشيء و الواجب الجمع بين النصوص ما أمكن و إعمال الدليلين خير من إهمال أحدهما.
المرجح الرابع : إذا كنا مأمورين بحسن الظن بالناس فلأن نحسن الظن بنبي من الأنبياء أخرى و أولى و الواجب حمل أفعال الأنبياء على خير المحامل ما أمكن و قد أمكن أن يكون ما فعله آدم عليه السلام سهوا و خطئا لا عمدا وقصدا خاصة وجود التباسات قبل وقوع آدم عليه السلام في الخطيئة من تراءي الشيطان له ومقاسمته أنه لمن الناصحين .

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

نتيجة البحث 

- و سوسة الشيطان لآدم عليه السلام بالخطيئة كانت بطريق القرب والمشارفة .
- تراءى الشيطان لآدم عليه السلام و حواء حال الوسوسة .
- لحن الشيطان في إغرار آدم و حواء بالأكل من الشجرة فمع التراءي كانت المقاسمة بالنصح .
- لشدة لحن الشيطان في إغراره لآدم نسي آدم عليه السلام النهي عن الأكل من الشجرة فأكل منها .
- وجه نسيان آدم عليه السلام النهي عن الأكل من الشجرة رغم تذكير الشيطان له أنه نسي عهد الله بعد شدة لحن إبليس في إغراره من الأكل من الشجرة .
- لا يصح القول بأن نسيان آدم للعهد كانت نسيانه للميثاق الذي أخذه الله على بني آدم لأن هذا الميثاق كان لإقرار البشر يتوحيد الله في ربوبيته وهذا لا يجوز على الأنبياء نسيانه .
- لا يصح القول بأن نسيان آدم للعهد كانت نسيانه للميثاق الذي أخذه الله على الأنبياء لأن هذا الميثاق كان لتصديق الأنبياء بعضهم بعضا ونصرة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إن أدركوه و لم يدرك آدم عليه السلام النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والأنبياء لا تكذب بعضهم البعض .
- وجه مؤاخذة الله لآدم عليه السلام على خطيئته و تسميتها ذنبا و استغفاره منها رغم وقوعها نسيانا هو شدة معرفة آدم عليه السلام بالله و لعلو مكانته عند الله و لما رآه من الآيات البينات و لزيادة درجته .
- مما يرجح كون خطيئة آدم نسيانا لا عمدا أنه هذه هو الأليق به كنبي و لورود القرآن به بالجمع بين النصوص .

هذا والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات و كتب ربيع أحمد سيد بكالوريوس الطب والجراحة الثلاثاء 25 22 ذو الحجة 1429 هـ 23 /12 / 2008 م

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

البحث بالملفات المرفقة

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> مرجحات كون خطئية آدم نسيانا 
> 
> هناك العديد من المرجحات كون خطئية آدم نسيانا و سهوا لا على عمد منها :
> 
> المرجح الأول : أن آدم عليه السلام من الأنبياء ،و لا يليق بالأنبياء فعل الخطئية تعمدا لشدة معرفتهم بالله عز وجل فكلما ازدادت معرفة العبد بربه قلة معاصيه .
> المرجح الثاني :يستلزم من تعمد آدم عليه السلام للخطيئة أن يكون قدوة في الشر و هذا باطل وبطلان اللازم يدل على طلان الملزوم ، و إن قيل لا يستلزم فعل آدم عليه السلام للمعصية أن يكون قدوة في الشر لتقييد المعصية بالتوبة و القدوة لا تكون فيما لا علاقة له بالرسالة فالجواب الناس تتأسى بالأنبياء فخطأ النبي عمدا يكون ذريعا لفعل الناس الخطايا محتجين بقياس الأولى فإذا جاز للنبي الذي عرف ربه حق المعرفة الوقوع في بعض المعاصي فوقوعها منهم من باب أولى و إذا كان الأنبياء يقعون في بعض الصغائر فمن يطيع الله إذا عصوه أعلم الناس به ؟!!
> .


هذا هو الدافع الحقيقي لكتابة مثل هذا الكلام = أعني غلو بعض الناس في قضية عصمة الأنبياء وجريهم فيها على غير الصواب ومخالفتهم لهدي السلف...والمحفوظ عنهم..

فإذا أضفنا لهذا ما في هذا البحث من العجمة عن لسان العرب، وضعف البصر ببيان القرآن = استحق هذا البحث بعدها أن يُطوى ولا يُروى..

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> هذا هو الدافع الحقيقي لكتابة مثل هذا الكلام = أعني غلو بعض الناس في قضية عصمة الأنبياء وجريهم فيها على غير الصواب ومخالفتهم لهدي السلف...والمحفوظ عنهم..
> 
> فإذا أضفنا لهذا ما في هذا البحث من العجمة عن لسان العرب، وضعف البصر ببيان القرآن = استحق هذا البحث بعدها أن يُطوى ولا يُروى..


سبحان الله تأتي لنتيجة دون مقدمات و تجعل من يقول بظاهر الكتاب مغالي في نبي من الأنبياء  و كأن السلف أجمعوا على أن خطيئة آدم كانت عمدا وقصدا و أين العجمة عن لسان العرب أيها العربي و هل في الجمع بين الأدلة و إعمال كل الأدلة عجمة و هل في الأخذ بكل الأدلة وعدم ترك بعض الأدلة دون بعض عجمة

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

لا تستعجل رزقك وإنما أكتب هنا بحسب الحال لانشغالي بمواضيعي الأصلية..وأرجو أن تقرأ بتمعن؛ فما كتبته أنت هو من تحريف الكلم عن مواضعه..وستأتيك ملحوظاتي تباعاً

1- قال شيخ الإسلام: ((
*وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْمُنْحَرِفِين  َ فِي مَسْأَلَةِ الْعِصْمَةِ عَلَى طَرَفَيْ نَقِيضٍ كِلَاهُمَا مُخَالِفٌ لِكِتَابِ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْضِ الْوُجُوهِ : قَوْمٌ أَفْرَطُوا فِي دَعْوَى امْتِنَاعِ الذُّنُوبِ حَتَّى حَرَّفُوا نُصُوصَ الْقُرْآنِ الْمُخْبِرَةَ بِمَا وَقَعَ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ التَّوْبَةِ مِنْ الذُّنُوبِ وَمَغْفِرَةِ اللَّهِ لَهُمْ وَرَفْعِ دَرَجَاتِهِمْ بِذَلِكَ . وَقَوْمٌ أَفْرَطُوا فِي أَنْ ذَكَرُوا عَنْهُمْ مَا دَلَّ الْقُرْآنُ عَلَى بَرَاءَتِهِمْ مِنْهُ وَأَضَافُوا إلَيْهِمْ ذُنُوبًا وَعُيُوبًا نَزَّهَهُمْ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا . وَهَؤُلَاءِ مُخَالِفُونَ لِلْقُرْآنِ وَهَؤُلَاءِ مُخَالِفُونَ لِلْقُرْآنِ وَمَنْ اتَّبَعَ الْقُرْآنَ عَلَى مَا هُوَ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ غَيْرِ تَحْرِيفٍ كَانَ مِنْ الْأُمَّةِ الْوَسَطِ مُهْتَدِيًا إلَى الصِّرَاطِ الْمُسْتَقِيمِ صِرَاطِ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ النَّبِيَّيْنِ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ )).*
يُتبع بحسب الحال.

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> لا تستعجل رزقك وإنما أكتب هنا بحسب الحال لانشغالي بمواضيعي الأصلية..وأرجو أن تقرأ بتمعن؛ فما كتبته أنت هو من تحريف الكلم عن مواضعه..وستأتيك ملحوظاتي تباعاً
> 
> 1- قال شيخ الإسلام: ((
> *وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْمُنْحَرِفِين  َ فِي مَسْأَلَةِ الْعِصْمَةِ عَلَى طَرَفَيْ نَقِيضٍ كِلَاهُمَا مُخَالِفٌ لِكِتَابِ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْضِ الْوُجُوهِ : قَوْمٌ أَفْرَطُوا فِي دَعْوَى امْتِنَاعِ الذُّنُوبِ حَتَّى حَرَّفُوا نُصُوصَ الْقُرْآنِ الْمُخْبِرَةَ بِمَا وَقَعَ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ التَّوْبَةِ مِنْ الذُّنُوبِ وَمَغْفِرَةِ اللَّهِ لَهُمْ وَرَفْعِ دَرَجَاتِهِمْ بِذَلِكَ . وَقَوْمٌ أَفْرَطُوا فِي أَنْ ذَكَرُوا عَنْهُمْ مَا دَلَّ الْقُرْآنُ عَلَى بَرَاءَتِهِمْ مِنْهُ وَأَضَافُوا إلَيْهِمْ ذُنُوبًا وَعُيُوبًا نَزَّهَهُمْ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا . وَهَؤُلَاءِ مُخَالِفُونَ لِلْقُرْآنِ وَهَؤُلَاءِ مُخَالِفُونَ لِلْقُرْآنِ وَمَنْ اتَّبَعَ الْقُرْآنَ عَلَى مَا هُوَ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ غَيْرِ تَحْرِيفٍ كَانَ مِنْ الْأُمَّةِ الْوَسَطِ مُهْتَدِيًا إلَى الصِّرَاطِ الْمُسْتَقِيمِ صِرَاطِ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ النَّبِيَّيْنِ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ )).*
> يُتبع بحسب الحال.




 ;bl; كلامك مجرد دعوى تحتاج برهان و  ما تقوله أيها الأخ  هو قول ابن تيمية و ما كان ابن تيمية نبي التفسير و له أخطاء  و ليس معصوما من الخطأ والذلل و أقواله يستدل لها ولا يستدل بها و الواجب حمل تصرفات الأنبياء على غير المحامل و لا حجة له في  دعواه و كما أنت مشغولا فأنا أكثر شغلا منك .


أقوال المفسرين :

قال القرطبي في شأن أكل آدم عليه السلام من الشجرة :

(( وقيل: أكلها ناسياً، ومن الممكن أنهما نَسِيَا الوعيد. قلت: وهو الصحيح لإخبار الله تعالى في كتابه بذلك حَتْماً وجَزْماً فقال : ﴿ وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إِلَى آدَمَ مِن قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ وَلَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْما ﴾ ولكن لما كان الأنبياء عليهم السلام يلزمهم من التحفظ والتيقّظ لكثرة معارفهم وعُلُوّ منازلهم ما لا يلزم غيرهم كان تشاغله عن تذكّر النّهي تضييعاً صار به عاصياً؛ أي مخالفاً )).



قال النسفي في شأن نسيان آدم العهد العهد : (( والمعنى وأقسم قسماً لقد أمرنا أباهم آدم ووصيناه أن لا يقرب الشجرة ﴿ مِن قَبْلُ ﴾ من قبل وجودهم فخالف إلى ما نهي عنه كما أنهم يخالفون يعني أن أساس أمر بني آدم على ذلك وعرقهم راسخ فيه ﴿ فَنَسِىَ ﴾ العهد أي النهي والأنبياء عليهم السلام يؤاخذون بالنسيان الذي لو تكلفوا لحفظوه ﴿ وَلَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْماً ﴾ قصداً إلى الخلاف لأمره أو لم يكن آدم من أولي العزم. والوجود بمعنى العلم ومفعولاه ﴿ لَهُ عَزْماً ﴾ أو بمعنى نقيض العدم أي وعد منا له عزما و ﴿ لَهُ ﴾ متعلق بـ ﴿ نَجِدْ ﴾ ))



قال الألوسي في روح المعاني  : (( ولعل القربان المنهي عنه الذي يكون سبباً للظلم المخل بالعصمة هو ما لا يكون مصحوباً بعذر كالنسيان هنا مثلاً المشار إليه بقوله تعالى : ﴿ فَنَسِىَ وَلَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْماً ﴾ [ طه : 5 11 ] فلا يستدعي حمل النهي على التحريم ، و الظلم المقول بالتشكيك على ارتكاب المعصية عدم عصمة آدم عليه السلام بالأكل المقرون بالنسيان وإن ترتب عليه ما ترتب نظراً إلى أن حسنات الأبرار سيآت المقربين وللسيد أن يخاطب عبده بما شاء ، نعم لو كان ذلك غير مقرون بعذر كان ارتكابه حينئذ مخلا ودون إثبات هذا خرط القتاد فإذاً لا دليل في هذه القصة على عدم العصمة ))

و في تفسير البغوي : (( فإن قيل: أتقولون إن آدم كان ناسياً لأمر الله حين أكل من الشجرة ؟ قيل: يجوز أن يكون نسي أمره، ولم يكن النسيان في ذلك الوقت مرفوعاً عن الإِنسان، بل كان مؤاخذاً به، وإنما رفع عنّا. وقيل: نسي عقوبة الله وظن أنه نهي تنزيهاً )).


و قال ابن العربي في أحكام القرآن : (( الآية الخامسة قوله تعالى : ﴿ ولقد عهدنا إلى آدم من قبل فنسي ولم نجد له عزما ﴾ وقد تقدم ما في مثلها من أحكام ; بيد أنه كنا في الإملاء الأول قد وعدنا في قولهم : إنه أكلها ناسيا ببيانه في هذا الموضع ، فها نحن بقوة الله ننتقض من عهدة الوعد ، فنقول : كما قال في تنزيه الأنبياء عن الذي لا يليق بمنزلتهم مما ينسب الجهلة إليهم من وقوعهم في الذنوب عمدا منهم إليها ، واقتحاما لها مع العلم بها ، وحاش لله ، فإن الأوساط من المسلمين يتورعون عن ذلك ، فكيف بالنبيين ، ولكن البارئ سبحانه وتعالى بحكمه النافذ ، وقضائه السابق ، أسلم آدم إلى المخالفة ، فوقع فيها متعمدا ناسيا ، فقيل في تعمده      ﴿     وعصى آدم ربه ﴾ و قيل في بيان عذره ﴿ ولقد عهدنا إلى آدم من قبل فنسي﴾  . ونظيره من التمثيلات أن يحلف الرجل لا يدخل دارا أبدا ، فيدخلها متعمدا ناسيا ليمينه ، أو مخطئا في تأويله ، فهو عامد ناس ، ومتعلق العمد غير متعلق النسيان ، وجاز للمولى أن يقول في عبده : عصى تحقيرا وتعذيبا ، ويعود عليه بفضله فيقول : نسي تنزيها ، ولا يجوز لأحد منا أن يخبر بذلك عن آدم ، إلا إذا ذكرناه في أثناء قول الله عنه ، أو قول نبيه . وأما أن نبتدئ في ذلك من قبل أنفسنا فليس بجائز لنا في آبائنا الأدنين إلينا ، المماثلين لنا ، فكيف بأبينا الأقدم الأعظم ، النبي المقدم ، الذي عذره الله ، وتاب عليه ، وغفر له )) 

قال القرطبي في شأن عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر : ((  وقال جمهور من الفقهاء من أصحاب مالك وأبي حنيفة والشافعي: إنهم معصومون من الصغائر كلها كعصمتهم من الكبائر أجمعها؛ لأنَّا أمِرنا باتباعهم في أفعالهم وآثارهم وسِيَرهم أمراً مطلقاً من غير التزام قرينة، فلو جوّزنا عليهم الصغائر لم يمكن الاقتداء بهم؛ إذ ليس كل فعل من أفعالهم يتميّز مقصده من القُرْبة والإباحة أو الحَظْر أو المعصية، ولا يصحّ أن يؤمر المرء بٱمتثال أمرٍ لعلّه معصية، لاسيّما على من يرى تقديم الفعل على القول إذا تعارضا من الأصوليين. قال الأستاذ أبو إسحاق الأسفرايني: وٱختلفوا في الصغائر؛ والذي عليه الأكثر أن ذلك غير جائز عليهم، وصار بعضهم إلى تجويزها، ولا أصل لهذه المقالة. وقال بعض المتأخرين ممن ذهب إلى القول الأوّل: الذي ينبغي أن يقال إن الله تعالى قد أخبر بوقوع ذنوب من بعضهم ونَسَبها إليهم وعاتبهم عليها، وأخبروا بها عن نفوسهم وتنصّلوا منها وأشفقوا منها وتابوا؛ وكل ذلك وَرَد في مواضع كثيرة لا يقبل التأويل جملتها وإن قَبِل ذلك آحادها؛ وكل ذلك مما لا يُزْرِي بمناصبهم، وإنما تلك الأمور التي وقعت منهم على جهة النُّدور وعلى جهة الخطأ والنسيان، أو تأويل دعا إلى ذلك فهي بالنسبة إلى غيرهم حسنات وفي حقهم سيئات؛ (بالنسبة) إلى مناصبهم وعُلوّ أقدارهم؛ إذ قد يؤاخذ الوزير بما يثاب عليه السائس، فأشفقوا من ذلك في موقف القيامة مع علمهم بالأمن والأمان والسلامة. قال: وهذا هو الحق. ولقد أحسن الجُنَيد حيث قال: حسنات الأبرار سيئات المقربين. فهم ـ صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم ـ وإن كان قد شهدت النصوص بوقوع ذنوب منهم فلم يُخِلّ ذلك بمناصبهم ولا قَدَح في رُتَبهم، بل قد تلافاهم وٱجتباهم وهداهم ومدحهم وزكّاهم وٱختارهم وٱصطفاهم؛ صلوات الله عليهم وسلامه )).

----------


## خلوصي

هذه مداعبة ثقيلة من خادمكم خلوصي المشاكس بمحبة :

المهم في الأمر كله أن أبناء آدم اليوم يعانون أشد الضيق في التاريخ من معاصيهم و ضلالهم ... فكيف ننشغل عن الانخراط فيهم ؟ !!
و الله يا أساتذتي الكرام :
 العالم يحترق .... 
و العالم بانتظار أدنى كلام من أدنى مسلم .... ؟ !!
بل كم قيل و قيل :
أيها المسلمون تعالوا و امشوا فقط في شوارع لندن و باريس ....
 لا تكلمونا عن الدين .. 
فقط أرونا سنن رسولكم صلى الله عليه و سلم فإن لها نوراً نحتاجه لنهتدي ! ؟ !
هيا يا إخوتي لنغير اتجاه أبحاثنا و جهودنا كلها : قائلين :
" و عجلت إليك رب لترضى "

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

اصبر فقط ليست القضية في ابن تيمية فحسب...ولا يتكلم ابن تيمية من كيسه بل هو متبع لخير القرون...فانتظر..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

قال شيخ الإسلام: (( *
إِنَّ الْقَوْلَ بِأَنَّ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ مَعْصُومُونَ عَنْ الْكَبَائِرِ دُونَ الصَّغَائِرِ هُوَ قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ عُلَمَاءِ الْإِسْلَامِ وَجَمِيعِ الطَّوَائِفِ حَتَّى إنَّهُ قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الْكَلَامِ كَمَا ذَكَرَ " أَبُو الْحَسَنِ الآمدي " أَنَّ هَذَا قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ الْأَشْعَرِيَّة  ِ وَهُوَ أَيْضًا قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ التَّفْسِيرِ وَالْحَدِيثِ وَالْفُقَهَاءِ بَلْ هُوَ لَمْ يَنْقُلْ عَنْ السَّلَفِ وَالْأَئِمَّةِ وَالصَّحَابَةِ وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَتَابِعِيهِمْ إلَّا مَا يُوَافِقُ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ )).**
*

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> المرجح الثاني :يستلزم من تعمد آدم عليه السلام للخطيئة أن يكون قدوة في الشر و هذا باطل وبطلان اللازم يدل على طلان الملزوم ، و إن قيل لا يستلزم فعل آدم عليه السلام للمعصية أن يكون قدوة في الشر لتقييد المعصية بالتوبة و القدوة لا تكون فيما لا علاقة له بالرسالة فالجواب الناس تتأسى بالأنبياء فخطأ النبي عمدا يكون ذريعا لفعل الناس الخطايا محتجين بقياس الأولى فإذا جاز للنبي الذي عرف ربه حق المعرفة الوقوع في بعض المعاصي فوقوعها منهم من باب أولى و إذا كان الأنبياء يقعون في بعض الصغائر فمن يطيع الله إذا عصوه أعلم الناس به ؟!!




قال شيخ الإسلام: ((*
وَلَكِنَّ الْمَقْصُودَ هُنَا أَنَّ اللَّهَ لَمْ يَذْكُرْ فِي كِتَابِهِ عَنْ نَبِيٍّ مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ ذَنْبًا إلَّا ذَكَرَ تَوْبَتَهُ مِنْهُ كَمَا ذَكَرَ فِي قِصَّةِ آدَمَ وَمُوسَى ودَاوُد وَغَيْرِهِمْ مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ . وَبِهَذَا يُجِيبُ مَنْ يَنْصُرُ قَوْلَ الْجُمْهُورِ الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ بِالْعِصْمَةِ مِنْ الْإِقْرَارِ عَلَى مَنْ يَنْفِي الذُّنُوبَ مُطْلَقًا فَإِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ مَنْ أَعْظَمِ حُجَجِهِمْ مَا اعْتَمَدَهُ الْقَاضِي عِيَاضٌ وَغَيْرُهُ حَيْثُ قَالُوا : نَحْنُ مَأْمُورُونَ بِالتَّأَسِّي بِهِمْ فِي الْأَفْعَالِ وَتَجْوِيزُ ذَلِكَ يَقْدَحُ فِي التَّأَسِّي ؛ فَأُجِيبُوا بِأَنَّ التَّأَسِّي إنَّمَا هُوَ فِيمَا أُقِرُّوا عَلَيْهِ كَمَا أَنَّ النَّسْخَ جَائِزٌ فِيمَا يُبَلِّغُونَهُ مِنْ الْأَمْرِ وَالنَّهْيِ وَلَيْسَ تَجْوِيزُ ذَلِكَ مَانِعًا مِنْ وُجُوبِ الطَّاعَةِ لِأَنَّ الطَّاعَةَ تَجِبُ فِيمَا لَمْ يُنْسَخْ فَعَدَمُ النَّسْخِ يُقَرِّرُ الْحُكْمَ وَعَدَمُ الْإِنْكَارِ يُقَرِّرُ الْفِعْلَ وَالْأَصْلُ عَدَمُ كُلٍّ مِنْهُمَا )).

وقال: ((
وَإِذَا كَانَ الْاتِسَاءُ بِهِمْ مَشْرُوعًا فِي هَذَا وَفِي هَذَا فَمِنْ الْمَشْرُوعِ التَّوْبَةُ مِنْ الذَّنْبِ وَالثِّقَةُ بِوَعْدِ اللَّهِ وَإِنْ وَقَعَ فِي الْقَلْبِ ظَنٌّ مِنْ الظُّنُونِ وَطَلَبُ مَزِيدِ الْآيَاتِ لِطُمَأْنِينَةِ الْقُلُوبِ كَمَا هُوَ الْمُنَاسِبُ للاتساء وَالِاقْتِدَاءِ دُونَ مَا كَانَ الْمَتْبُوعُ مَعْصُومًا مُطْلَقًا . فَيَقُولُ التَّابِعُ : أَنَا لَسْت مِنْ جِنْسِهِ فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَذْكُرُ بِذَنْبِ فَإِذَا أَذْنَبَ اسْتَيْأَسَ مِنْ الْمُتَابَعَةِ وَالِاقْتِدَاءِ ؛ لِمَا أَتَى بِهِ مِنْ الذَّنْبِ الَّذِي يُفْسِدُ الْمُتَابِعَةَ عَلَى الْقَوْلِ بِالْعِصْمَةِ بِخِلَافِ مَا إذَا قِيلَ : إنَّ ذَلِكَ مَجْبُورٌ بِالتَّوْبَةِ فَإِنَّهُ تَصِحُّ مَعَهُ الْمُتَابَعَةُ كَمَا قِيلَ : أَوَّلُ مَنْ أَذْنَبَ وَأَجْرَمَ ثُمَّ تَابَ وَنَدِمَ آدَمَ أَبُو الْبَشَرِ وَمَنْ أَشْبَهَ أَبَاهُ مَا ظَلَمَ .

 
وَاَللَّهُ تَعَالَى قَصَّ عَلَيْنَا قِصَصَ تَوْبَةِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ لِنَقْتَدِيَ بِهِمْ فِي الْمَتَابِ وَأَمَّا مَا ذَكَرَهُ سُبْحَانَهُ أَنَّ الِاقْتِدَاءَ بِهِمْ فِي الْأَفْعَالِ الَّتِي أُقِرُّوا عَلَيْهَا فَلَمْ يُنْهَوْا عَنْهَا وَلَمْ يَتُوبُوا مِنْهَا فَهَذَا هُوَ الْمَشْرُوعُ . فَأَمَّا مَا نُهُوا عَنْهُ وَتَابُوا مِنْهُ فَلَيْسَ بِدُونِ الْمَنْسُوخِ مِنْ أَفْعَالِهِمْ وَإِنْ كَانَ مَا أُمِرُوا بِهِ أُبِيحَ لَهُمْ ثُمَّ نُسِخَ تَنْقَطِعُ فِيهِ الْمُتَابَعَةُ ؛ فَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمَرُوا بِهِ أَحْرَى وَأَوْلَى )).

فبطل هذا المُرجح المزعوم.**
*

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> قال شيخ الإسلام: (( *
> إِنَّ الْقَوْلَ بِأَنَّ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ مَعْصُومُونَ عَنْ الْكَبَائِرِ دُونَ الصَّغَائِرِ هُوَ قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ عُلَمَاءِ الْإِسْلَامِ وَجَمِيعِ الطَّوَائِفِ حَتَّى إنَّهُ قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الْكَلَامِ كَمَا ذَكَرَ " أَبُو الْحَسَنِ الآمدي " أَنَّ هَذَا قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ الْأَشْعَرِيَّة  ِ وَهُوَ أَيْضًا قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ التَّفْسِيرِ وَالْحَدِيثِ وَالْفُقَهَاءِ بَلْ هُوَ لَمْ يَنْقُلْ عَنْ السَّلَفِ وَالْأَئِمَّةِ وَالصَّحَابَةِ وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَتَابِعِيهِمْ إلَّا مَا يُوَافِقُ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ )).**
> *




الأخ المكرم يظهر من تعقباتك أنك تقول نتائج بلا مقدمات و تحتج بقول من ليس قوله حجة في دين الله فقد اختلف العلماء في حجية قول الصحابي فكيف بالاحتجاج بقول عالم و أيضا الحجة عندنا الدليل من كتاب أو سنة لا قول أحد من العلماء كائنا من كان و قول أي عالم يحتج له بأدلة ،و و يظهر من كلامك أنك لا تلتزم الرفق الذي هو من الهدي النبوي فما كان في شيء إلا زانه و أيضا بدل أن تعترض على البحث و النقطة المثارة فيه دخلت في مسألة أعم و البحث تعرض لمسألة خاصة لا عامة  فأثبت أن خطئية آدم كانت عمدا وقصدا و ليست سهوا و نسيانا و التزم بالجمع بين الأدلة لا أخذ دليل و ترك آخر  و قول ابن تيمية مجرد دعوى تحتاج لدليل و ليس هو قول معصوم فلا أحد معصوم من العلماء و قوله أكثر العلماء دال على وجود الاختلاف و على عدم الإجماع على قول في المسألة و من ثم رجعت المسألة إلى حجية الجمهور  و  حجية الأكثرية و الأكثرية ليست حجة في دين الله ،و قد ذكرت لك بالأعلى أقوال لعلماء مخالفين  في المسألة التي بصددها البحث و أيضا عرجت لمسألتكم العامة تعريجا

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> قال شيخ الإسلام: ((*
> وَلَكِنَّ الْمَقْصُودَ هُنَا أَنَّ اللَّهَ لَمْ يَذْكُرْ فِي كِتَابِهِ عَنْ نَبِيٍّ مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ ذَنْبًا إلَّا ذَكَرَ تَوْبَتَهُ مِنْهُ كَمَا ذَكَرَ فِي قِصَّةِ آدَمَ وَمُوسَى ودَاوُد وَغَيْرِهِمْ مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ . وَبِهَذَا يُجِيبُ مَنْ يَنْصُرُ قَوْلَ الْجُمْهُورِ الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ بِالْعِصْمَةِ مِنْ الْإِقْرَارِ عَلَى مَنْ يَنْفِي الذُّنُوبَ مُطْلَقًا فَإِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ مَنْ أَعْظَمِ حُجَجِهِمْ مَا اعْتَمَدَهُ الْقَاضِي عِيَاضٌ وَغَيْرُهُ حَيْثُ قَالُوا : نَحْنُ مَأْمُورُونَ بِالتَّأَسِّي بِهِمْ فِي الْأَفْعَالِ وَتَجْوِيزُ ذَلِكَ يَقْدَحُ فِي التَّأَسِّي ؛ فَأُجِيبُوا بِأَنَّ التَّأَسِّي إنَّمَا هُوَ فِيمَا أُقِرُّوا عَلَيْهِ كَمَا أَنَّ النَّسْخَ جَائِزٌ فِيمَا يُبَلِّغُونَهُ مِنْ الْأَمْرِ وَالنَّهْيِ وَلَيْسَ تَجْوِيزُ ذَلِكَ مَانِعًا مِنْ وُجُوبِ الطَّاعَةِ لِأَنَّ الطَّاعَةَ تَجِبُ فِيمَا لَمْ يُنْسَخْ فَعَدَمُ النَّسْخِ يُقَرِّرُ الْحُكْمَ وَعَدَمُ الْإِنْكَارِ يُقَرِّرُ الْفِعْلَ وَالْأَصْلُ عَدَمُ كُلٍّ مِنْهُمَا )).
> 
> وقال: ((
> وَإِذَا كَانَ الْاتِسَاءُ بِهِمْ مَشْرُوعًا فِي هَذَا وَفِي هَذَا فَمِنْ الْمَشْرُوعِ التَّوْبَةُ مِنْ الذَّنْبِ وَالثِّقَةُ بِوَعْدِ اللَّهِ وَإِنْ وَقَعَ فِي الْقَلْبِ ظَنٌّ مِنْ الظُّنُونِ وَطَلَبُ مَزِيدِ الْآيَاتِ لِطُمَأْنِينَةِ الْقُلُوبِ كَمَا هُوَ الْمُنَاسِبُ للاتساء وَالِاقْتِدَاءِ دُونَ مَا كَانَ الْمَتْبُوعُ مَعْصُومًا مُطْلَقًا . فَيَقُولُ التَّابِعُ : أَنَا لَسْت مِنْ جِنْسِهِ فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَذْكُرُ بِذَنْبِ فَإِذَا أَذْنَبَ اسْتَيْأَسَ مِنْ الْمُتَابَعَةِ وَالِاقْتِدَاءِ ؛ لِمَا أَتَى بِهِ مِنْ الذَّنْبِ الَّذِي يُفْسِدُ الْمُتَابِعَةَ عَلَى الْقَوْلِ بِالْعِصْمَةِ بِخِلَافِ مَا إذَا قِيلَ : إنَّ ذَلِكَ مَجْبُورٌ بِالتَّوْبَةِ فَإِنَّهُ تَصِحُّ مَعَهُ الْمُتَابَعَةُ كَمَا قِيلَ : أَوَّلُ مَنْ أَذْنَبَ وَأَجْرَمَ ثُمَّ تَابَ وَنَدِمَ آدَمَ أَبُو الْبَشَرِ وَمَنْ أَشْبَهَ أَبَاهُ مَا ظَلَمَ .
> 
>  
> وَاَللَّهُ تَعَالَى قَصَّ عَلَيْنَا قِصَصَ تَوْبَةِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ لِنَقْتَدِيَ بِهِمْ فِي الْمَتَابِ وَأَمَّا مَا ذَكَرَهُ سُبْحَانَهُ أَنَّ الِاقْتِدَاءَ بِهِمْ فِي الْأَفْعَالِ الَّتِي أُقِرُّوا عَلَيْهَا فَلَمْ يُنْهَوْا عَنْهَا وَلَمْ يَتُوبُوا مِنْهَا فَهَذَا هُوَ الْمَشْرُوعُ . فَأَمَّا مَا نُهُوا عَنْهُ وَتَابُوا مِنْهُ فَلَيْسَ بِدُونِ الْمَنْسُوخِ مِنْ أَفْعَالِهِمْ وَإِنْ كَانَ مَا أُمِرُوا بِهِ أُبِيحَ لَهُمْ ثُمَّ نُسِخَ تَنْقَطِعُ فِيهِ الْمُتَابَعَةُ ؛ فَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمَرُوا بِهِ أَحْرَى وَأَوْلَى )).
> 
> ...




 أولا : لو سلمنا جدلا بهدم هذه الحجة فليس معنى هدم أعظم حجة هدم جميع الحجج فالمسألة لها العديد من الحجج و إبطال بعضها لا يستلزم إبطال كلها .
الثاني : كون التأسي يكون فيما أقروا عليه فهذا تخصيصا للتأسي و تقدير لكلام محذوف (دلالة الاقتضاء )و الأصل في الكلام عدم الحذف و ليس تأويل شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله بأولى من تأويل غيره .
الثالث : القول باقتراف الأنبياء  بعض الذنوب من قبيل فعل الأنبياء لبعض الذنوب لا أمر الأنبياء الناس ببعض الذنوب فهو مخالف للأسوة ، وليس مخالفا لطاعتهم فيما أمروه كما في قوله تعالى : ﴿ لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِّمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيراً ﴾

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

نحن نتكلم عن حجية قول الصحابة والتابعين وأتباعهم وهم السلف الذين لم يُنقل عنهم ما ذكرتَه.. 
ومع ذلك اصبر فبيان العجمة التي تسميها جمعاً بين الأدلة سيأتي.. 
أما الرفق..فاتق الله يا أخي أنت لم ترفق بكلام الله وعثت فيه فساداً تُحرف الكلم عن مواضعه بما لم يقله صحابي ولا تابعي ولا تابع تابعي ولا واحد من الأئمة الأربعة وهم أعلم بتفسير كلام الله منك.. 
ويا ليتك أتيت بعد ذلك الهجر لتفسير السلف = بحجة صحيحة تُساعدك على تلك الجناية التي جنيتها على كلام الله حتى جعلته كلاماً أعجمياً يُخاطب به أعاجم.. 
بل تكلمت في كلام الله بما يُخالف مراد الله..

وسيأتيك البيان..

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> قال شيخ الإسلام: ((*
> وَلَكِنَّ الْمَقْصُودَ هُنَا أَنَّ اللَّهَ لَمْ يَذْكُرْ فِي كِتَابِهِ عَنْ نَبِيٍّ مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ ذَنْبًا إلَّا ذَكَرَ تَوْبَتَهُ مِنْهُ كَمَا ذَكَرَ فِي قِصَّةِ آدَمَ وَمُوسَى ودَاوُد وَغَيْرِهِمْ مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ . وَبِهَذَا يُجِيبُ مَنْ يَنْصُرُ قَوْلَ الْجُمْهُورِ الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ بِالْعِصْمَةِ مِنْ الْإِقْرَارِ عَلَى مَنْ يَنْفِي الذُّنُوبَ مُطْلَقًا فَإِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ مَنْ أَعْظَمِ حُجَجِهِمْ مَا اعْتَمَدَهُ الْقَاضِي عِيَاضٌ وَغَيْرُهُ حَيْثُ قَالُوا : نَحْنُ مَأْمُورُونَ بِالتَّأَسِّي بِهِمْ فِي الْأَفْعَالِ وَتَجْوِيزُ ذَلِكَ يَقْدَحُ فِي التَّأَسِّي ؛ فَأُجِيبُوا بِأَنَّ التَّأَسِّي إنَّمَا هُوَ فِيمَا أُقِرُّوا عَلَيْهِ كَمَا أَنَّ النَّسْخَ جَائِزٌ فِيمَا يُبَلِّغُونَهُ مِنْ الْأَمْرِ وَالنَّهْيِ وَلَيْسَ تَجْوِيزُ ذَلِكَ مَانِعًا مِنْ وُجُوبِ الطَّاعَةِ لِأَنَّ الطَّاعَةَ تَجِبُ فِيمَا لَمْ يُنْسَخْ فَعَدَمُ النَّسْخِ يُقَرِّرُ الْحُكْمَ وَعَدَمُ الْإِنْكَارِ يُقَرِّرُ الْفِعْلَ وَالْأَصْلُ عَدَمُ كُلٍّ مِنْهُمَا )).
> 
> وقال: ((
> وَإِذَا كَانَ الْاتِسَاءُ بِهِمْ مَشْرُوعًا فِي هَذَا وَفِي هَذَا فَمِنْ الْمَشْرُوعِ التَّوْبَةُ مِنْ الذَّنْبِ وَالثِّقَةُ بِوَعْدِ اللَّهِ وَإِنْ وَقَعَ فِي الْقَلْبِ ظَنٌّ مِنْ الظُّنُونِ وَطَلَبُ مَزِيدِ الْآيَاتِ لِطُمَأْنِينَةِ الْقُلُوبِ كَمَا هُوَ الْمُنَاسِبُ للاتساء وَالِاقْتِدَاءِ دُونَ مَا كَانَ الْمَتْبُوعُ مَعْصُومًا مُطْلَقًا . فَيَقُولُ التَّابِعُ : أَنَا لَسْت مِنْ جِنْسِهِ فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَذْكُرُ بِذَنْبِ فَإِذَا أَذْنَبَ اسْتَيْأَسَ مِنْ الْمُتَابَعَةِ وَالِاقْتِدَاءِ ؛ لِمَا أَتَى بِهِ مِنْ الذَّنْبِ الَّذِي يُفْسِدُ الْمُتَابِعَةَ عَلَى الْقَوْلِ بِالْعِصْمَةِ بِخِلَافِ مَا إذَا قِيلَ : إنَّ ذَلِكَ مَجْبُورٌ بِالتَّوْبَةِ فَإِنَّهُ تَصِحُّ مَعَهُ الْمُتَابَعَةُ كَمَا قِيلَ : أَوَّلُ مَنْ أَذْنَبَ وَأَجْرَمَ ثُمَّ تَابَ وَنَدِمَ آدَمَ أَبُو الْبَشَرِ وَمَنْ أَشْبَهَ أَبَاهُ مَا ظَلَمَ .
> 
>  
> وَاَللَّهُ تَعَالَى قَصَّ عَلَيْنَا قِصَصَ تَوْبَةِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ لِنَقْتَدِيَ بِهِمْ فِي الْمَتَابِ وَأَمَّا مَا ذَكَرَهُ سُبْحَانَهُ أَنَّ الِاقْتِدَاءَ بِهِمْ فِي الْأَفْعَالِ الَّتِي أُقِرُّوا عَلَيْهَا فَلَمْ يُنْهَوْا عَنْهَا وَلَمْ يَتُوبُوا مِنْهَا فَهَذَا هُوَ الْمَشْرُوعُ . فَأَمَّا مَا نُهُوا عَنْهُ وَتَابُوا مِنْهُ فَلَيْسَ بِدُونِ الْمَنْسُوخِ مِنْ أَفْعَالِهِمْ وَإِنْ كَانَ مَا أُمِرُوا بِهِ أُبِيحَ لَهُمْ ثُمَّ نُسِخَ تَنْقَطِعُ فِيهِ الْمُتَابَعَةُ ؛ فَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمَرُوا بِهِ أَحْرَى وَأَوْلَى )).
> 
> ...




رد على ابن تيمية على حجة و لم يرد على جميع الحجج فكيف تستخلص نتيجة من هدم حجة واحدة على التسليم بالهدم و عند النظر لم يهدم ابن تيمية هذا الدليل أصلا  إذ صدور الصغائر من الأنبياء يجعل الأنبياء قدوة في الشر إذ يجعل من ذلك ذريعة لفعل الناس المعاصي و التوبة منها لكون الأنبياء فعلوا المعاصي و لا يجوز فعل المعصية بقصد التوبة منها فعدم فعلها و الصبر على عدم فعلها هو المأمور به لا أن يتعمد الإنسان أن يعصي الله ثم يتوب بعد ذلك

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

الأنبياء قدوة في أنهم إذا أذنبوا تابوا من غير إبطاء ..هذا موضع التأسي الذي أمر الله به..وكلام الشيخ وجماهير أهل العلم واضح في هذا..ولا يكون الأنبياء قدوة لفاعل الشر لسبق الذنب منهم إلا إذا كان فاعل الشر سقيم النفس مريض القلب فإذا تعلق بوقوع الذنب وزعم أنه يبيح له الذنب للأمر بالتأسي فقد وقع في الكفر البواح ومثله يُرد قوله في وجهه= ولا تُحرف كلمات الله لأجل دفع شبهته..

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> نحن نتكلم عن حجية قول الصحابة والتابعين وأتباعهم وهم السلف الذين لم يُنقل عنهم ما ذكرتَه.. 
> ومع ذلك اصبر فبيان العجمة التي تسميها جمعاً بين الأدلة سيأتي.. 
> أما الرفق..فاتق الله يا أخي أنت لم ترفق بكلام الله وعثت فيه فساداً تُحرف الكلم عن مواضعه بما لم يقله صحابي ولا تابعي ولا تابع تابعي ولا واحد من الأئمة الأربعة وهم أعلم بتفسير كلام الله منك.. 
> ويا ليتك أتيت بعد ذلك الهجر لتفسير السلف = بحجة صحيحة تُساعدك على تلك الجناية التي جنيتها على كلام الله حتى جعلته كلاماً أعجمياً يُخاطب به أعاجم.. 
> بل تكلمت في كلام الله بما يُخالف مراد الله..
> 
> وسيأتيك البيان..


مازلت تخالف المنهج العلمي في المناقشة و تتكلم بكلام بلا أدلة من كتاب أو سنة ،والسلف الصالح لم يذكر أحد من العلماء إجماعهم في المسألة و عدم العلم ليس نفيا للعدم و ليس معنى العدم العدم و يجب العمل بالدليل و  إن لم يعرف أن أحداً عمل به فالدليل حجة بنفسه ، لا يصرف الدليل عن ظاهره بقول جمهور العلماء

اللهم أجعلني من المتقين آمين 

أما القول بتحريف الكلم عن مواضعه فهذا عدم التزام بالرفق حتى مع المخالف 

أما القول بأنه لم يقله أحد من العلماء فمن أين لك ذلك و هناك من العلماء من قال به كما ذكرت آنفا و قول الأكثرية ليس حجة والمسألة غير مجمع عليها  .
و قولك بأن كلامي يخالف مراد الله دعوى تحتاج لبرهان والله المستعان 
و اذكر أني إلى الآن لم اتكلم عن أدلة العصمة بل رددت فقط على كلامك

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

من من السلف الصالح الصحابة والتابعون وأتباعهم قال إن خطيئة آدم عليه السلام كانت محض نسيان ولم تكن معصية تاب منها(؟؟)

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> الأنبياء قدوة في أنهم إذا أذنبوا تابوا من غير إبطاء ..هذا موضع التأسي الذي أمر الله به..وكلام الشيخ وجماهير أهل العلم واضح في هذا..ولا يكون الأنبياء قدوة لفاعل الشر لسبق الذنب منهم إلا إذا كان فاعل الشر سقيم النفس مريض القلب فإذا تعلق بوقوع الذنب وزعم أنه يبيح له الذنب للأمر بالتأسي فقد وقع في الكفر البواح ومثله يُرد قوله في وجهه= ولا تُحرف كلمات الله لأجل دفع شبهته..


كلامك فيه استدلال بمحل النزاع لفض النزاع و لا يجوز الاستدلال بمحل النزاع لفض النزاع و قد قلت لك صدور الذنب منهم ذريعة لفعل الشر  إذ من يطيع الله إذا عصوه اعلم الناس به ؟ أما كونك تكفر من يخطيء في التأويل فهذا تكفير بالتأويل ولا يجوز 
أما كونك تقول الأنبياء قدوة في أنهم إذا أذنبوا تابوا من غير إبطاء ..هذا موضع التأسي الذي أمر الله به فهذا نقض للازم باجتهاد شخصي يحتاج لدليل من كتاب أو سنة إذ هذا موضع النزاع فتنبه .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

أنا لم أكفره بعد..وليس هذا استدلالاً بمحل النزاع ؛ لأنه لا نزاع أصلاً..وليس كلام الله متناولاً لزعمك أصلاً ولا اللسان العربي يقول إن الأمر بالتأسي يعني عموم التأسي فهذا من العجمة أيضاً وسيأتي..

فقط أجب عن السؤال الأخير ونكمل..

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> من من السلف الصالح الصحابة والتابعون وأتباعهم قال إن خطيئة آدم عليه السلام كانت محض نسيان ولم تكن معصية تاب منها(؟؟)



و من قال إن السلف أجمعوا على صدور خطيئة آدم عمدا وقصدا ؟
 و عدم العلم بكلام أحد من السلف بخطيئة آدم نسيانا ليس نفيا للعدم .
و يجب العمل بالدليل وإن لم يعرف أن أحداً عمل به .
والمسألة ليست محل إجماع و إلا فاثبته .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

يا دكتور لا أتكلم الآن عن إجماع ولاشئ..سؤالي واضح ..

أجب من فضلك..أو ننهي الحوار إن شئت..

_من من السلف الصالح الصحابة والتابعون وأتباعهم قال إن خطيئة آدم عليه السلام كانت محض نسيان ولم تكن معصية تاب منها(؟؟)_

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> أنا لم أكفره بعد..وليس هذا استدلالاً بمحل النزاع ؛ لأنه لا نزاع أصلاً..وليس كلام الله متناولاً لزعمك أصلاً ولا اللسان العربي يقول إن الأمر بالتأسي يعني عموم التأسي فهذا من العجمة أيضاً وسيأتي..
> 
> فقط أجب عن السؤال الأخير ونكمل..


كونك قلت : ((.ولا يكون الأنبياء قدوة لفاعل الشر لسبق الذنب منهم إلا إذا كان فاعل الشر سقيم النفس مريض القلب فإذا تعلق بوقوع الذنب وزعم أنه يبيح له الذنب للأمر بالتأسي فقد وقع في الكفر البواح )) رجل متأول فكيف يكون كافر أو واقع في كفر أو هو مخطيء أو يقول قول كفر .
محل النزاع هو قولك : (( الأنبياء قدوة في أنهم إذا أذنبوا تابوا من غير إبطاء ..هذا موضع التأسي الذي أمر الله به )) فالعلماء اختلفوا في وقوع الذنب من الأنبياء فأثبت العرش ثم أنقش

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

هل تُجيب من فضلك؟؟

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

الأخ ربيع

هل الأنبياء معصومون من الصغائر؟لا يخطئون؟

ثم ماذا عن قوله تعالى
وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى ، ثُمَّ اجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ وَهَدَى؟


و ماذا عن قوله تعالى
(ربنا ظلمنا أنفسنا وإن لم تغفر لنا وترحمنا لنكونن من الخاسرين) [الأعراف: 23].؟

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> يا دكتور لا أتكلم الآن عن إجماع ولاشئ..سؤالي واضح ..
> 
> أجب من فضلك..أو ننهي الحوار إن شئت..
> 
> _من من السلف الصالح الصحابة والتابعون وأتباعهم قال إن خطيئة آدم عليه السلام كانت محض نسيان ولم تكن معصية تاب منها(؟؟)_


أئمة التفسير ذكروا الاختلاف في المسألة فالمسألة مختلف فيها و لو سلمنا جدلا بعدم وجود أحد من السلف قال بهذا القول فهذا لا يعني عدم قول أحد من السلف به فلا ينتسب لساكت قول ، و يجب العمل بالدليل و إن لم يعرف أن أحداً عمل به فلا داعي للسؤال و لست ملزما بالرد بل رد أنت على إيراداتي ؛ لأنك الذي تعقبت علي و ليس العكس .

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> الأخ ربيع
> هل الأنبياء معصومون من الصغائر؟لا يخطئون؟
> ثم ماذا عن قوله تعالى
> وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى ، ثُمَّ اجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ وَهَدَى؟




حبببيبي في الله هذه مسألة تتفرع منها المسألة التي أثرتها في البحث و قد ذكرت فيما سلف مرجحات كون خطئية آدم نسيانا فالتراجع  و ذكرت وجه تسمبة خطيئة آدم عليه السلام معصية و توبته منها فليراجع أيضا

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

يا مسهل.

أنا أعلم من السلف الصالح من قال بقولي.

وأعلم من نقل عن السلف الصالح أنهم لم يقولوا بخلاف قولي.

وأنت لا تعلم واحداً من السلف الصالح قال بقولك..

هذا حسن..

الآن من من أهل العلم بعد القرون المفضلة نص على أن فعل آدم عليه السلام كان محض نسيان ولم يكن معصية ولا ذنباً ولا إثماً تاب منه (؟؟)

وأنتَ من انتصبت باحثاً محرراً واسمح لي: محرفاً..فلابد من أن تجيب على الاعتراضات والإيرادات ..

ننتظر الجواب...وإن لم ترد الجواب..لا بأس ننهي الحوار..

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> يا مسهل.
> 
> أنا أعلم من السلف الصالح من قال بقولي.
> 
> وأعلم من نقل عن السلف الصالح أنهم لم يقولوا بخلاف قولي.
> 
> وأنت لا تعلم واحداً من السلف الصالح قال بقولك..
> 
> هذا حسن..
> ...




هل استقرأ من نقل عدم قول أحد من السلف بخطيئة آدم أقوال السلف حتى تقول ما تقول و ما يدرينا عدم قول أحد من السلف بذلك و عدم العلم ليس نفيا للعدم و كم من الأقوال ضاعت و اندسرت أما الكتاب والسنة فلن تضييع و الله لم يتعهد بحفظ أقوال العلماء بل حفظ الذكر فالدليل هو الفيصل فياليتك يكون نقاشك علميا و كونك تنفي علمي رغم عدم تلفظي بشيء فهذا تجرأ منك و اقرأ كتب التفسير قبل أن تتكلم فيما هو من تخصصهم

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> وأنتَ من انتصبت باحثاً محرراً واسمح لي: محرفاً...


كلام يظهر فيه عدم الدعوة بالحسنى بل بالسب و الشتم وهذا لا يليق بطلبة العلم و أنت لعدم علمك بأسلوب النقاش العلمي وتعتمد على عدم نقل وجود مخالف في بيان بطلان القول المخالف لك و تلزم بما لا يلزم و تستدل بما لا يستدل به عند النظر أرك بخير أنا الآن ذاهب للمستشفى سأعود بإذن الله إما ليلا أو بعد ثلاثة أيام استودعكم الله

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

يا دكتور لم أقل غير أنني لا أعلم..

وسألتك فلم تجبني والموضع موضع مطالبة ولو كان عندك علم لقلت به..فقلت: إنك لا تعلم

ومع ذلك..

لو كنت تعلم أحداً من القرون المفضلة قال بقولك فأعلمني..

وبالمرة:

من من أهل العلم بعد القرون المفضلة نص على أن فعل آدم عليه السلام كان محض نسيان ولم يكن معصية ولا ذنباً ولا إثماً تاب منه (؟؟)

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

في انتظارك يا دكتور ..وأنت لم تر حججي بعد وإن كان أجلها هو ما اشتمل عليه كلامك من فساد في الرأي وعجمة في القول وضلال عن منهج السلف في الاستدلال ومخالفة للمنقول عن السلف في المسأل المبحوثة..

وأنا لا أوافق من يكتفي في الرد على مثلك بعدم السلف..بل أرى أن من تكلم بكلام يخالف به السلف جميعاً ،يُحتج عليه بعدم السلف،وبإبطال قوله في نفسه،وأرى أن من أعظم دلائل كون عدم النقل عن السلف محفوظاً = فساد هذا القول المخالف لهم في نفسه وظهور أمارات الوهاء والضعف البين عليه..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

قال شيخ الإسلام: ((مَا ذَكَرْتُمْ مِنْ لِينِ الْكَلَامِ وَالْمُخَاطَبَة  ِ بِاَلَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ : فَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي مِنْ أَكْثَرِ النَّاسِ اسْتِعْمَالًا لِهَذَا ، لَكِنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي مَوْضِعِهِ حَسَنٌ ، وَحَيْثُ أَمَرَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ بِالْإِغْلَاظِ عَلَى الْمُتَكَلِّمِ لِبَغْيِهِ وَعُدْوَانِهِ عَلَى الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ : فَنَحْنُ مَأْمُورُونَ بِمُقَابَلَتِهِ ، لَمْ نَكُنْ مَأْمُورِينَ أَنْ نُخَاطِبَهُ بِاَلَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ . وَمِنْ الْمَعْلُومِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يَقُولُ : { وَلَا تَهِنُوا وَلَا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَنْتُمُ الْأَعْلَوْنَ إنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ } فَمَنْ كَانَ مُؤْمِنًا فَإِنَّهُ الْأَعْلَى بِنَصِّ الْقُرْآنِ . وَقَالَ : { وَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ وَلِرَسُولِهِ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ } وَقَالَ : { إنَّ الَّذِينَ يُحَادُّونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ أُولَئِكَ فِي الْأَذَلِّينَ } { كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَأَغْلِبَنَّ أَنَا وَرُسُلِي } وَاَللَّهُ مُحَقِّقٌ وَعْدَهُ لِمَنْ هُوَ كَذَلِكَ كَائِنًا مَنْ كَانَ)).

----------


## نضال مشهود

قال البخاري: حدثنا قتيبة، حدثنا أيوب بن النجار، عن يحيى بن أبي كثير، عن أبي سلمة، عن أبي هريرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "حاجّ موسى آدم، فقال له: أنت الذي أخرجت الناس من الجنة بـذنبك وأشقيتهم؟ قال آدم: يا موسى، أنت الذي اصطفاك الله برسالاته وبكلامه، أتلومني على أمر قد كتبه الله عليّ قبل أن يخلقني -أو: قدره الله عليّ قبل أن يخلقني -" قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "فحج آدم موسى" .

----------


## نضال مشهود

قال ابن الجوزي في (الزاد) :

وفي هذا النسيان قولان .
أحدهما : أنه التَّرك ، قاله ابن عباس ، ومجاهد ، والمعنى : ترك ما أُمِر به .
والثاني : أنه من النسيان الذي يخالف الذِّكْر ، حكاه الماوردي .

[قول ابن عباس رواه ابن جرير وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم]

وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم عن الحسن رضي الله عنه في قوله : { فنسي } قال : ترك ما قدم إليه ولو كان منه نسيان ما كان عليه شيء؛ لأن الله قد وضع عن المؤمنين النسيان والخطأ ، ولكن آدم ترك ما قدم إليه من أكل الشجرة .

----------


## نضال مشهود

مقتضى القول بأن أبينا آدم لم يكن يذنب ذنيا هو معصية وإنما سها سهوا : التقول على الله تعالى بأنه جائر غير عادل ، حيث عاقب أحدا بغير ذنب . ويتعالى الله وجل عما يقول الظالمون علوا كبيرا . وما زال باب التوبة مفتوحا ، فليتفضل .

----------


## أبو عبد الله القاهري

أبا فهر، ونضال مشهود.
جزاكما الله خيراً.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

وحتى لو قلنا هو نسيان فقد نص البغوي -حفظاً منه لكلام الله وفقهاً لمراداته-على أنهم كانوا مؤاخذون بالنسيان وأن العفو عن النسيان من خصائص أمتنا..

وسيأتي بيانه لما يقفل الدكتور..

----------


## شريف شلبي

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
هل الحديث المذكور في أول الموضوع والذي يفيد أن آدم نبي مكلم 00 هل هذا الحديث صحيح ؟؟

----------


## شريف شلبي

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
في الحديث عن ثبوت نبوة آدم انظر
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....d=1#post173669
المشاركة 18 وما بعدها

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> قال شيخ الإسلام: ((مَا ذَكَرْتُمْ مِنْ لِينِ الْكَلَامِ وَالْمُخَاطَبَة  ِ بِاَلَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ : فَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي مِنْ أَكْثَرِ النَّاسِ اسْتِعْمَالًا لِهَذَا ، لَكِنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي مَوْضِعِهِ حَسَنٌ ، وَحَيْثُ أَمَرَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ بِالْإِغْلَاظِ عَلَى الْمُتَكَلِّمِ لِبَغْيِهِ وَعُدْوَانِهِ عَلَى الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ : فَنَحْنُ مَأْمُورُونَ بِمُقَابَلَتِهِ ، لَمْ نَكُنْ مَأْمُورِينَ أَنْ نُخَاطِبَهُ بِاَلَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ ....)).


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فاصل.. بغض النَّظر عن موضوعكم: فكم نحن بحاجةٍ لمثل هذا الاقتباس في كثيرٍ من الأحيان.

----------


## أبو الفداء

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون!
ما أسهل أن يندفع الصغار من أمثالنا - وأنا أصغرهم - في وجه من يأتيه بكلام لكبار الأئمة يخالف كلامه فيقول: "فلان ليس بمعصوم، وقوله يحتج له ولا يحتج به، وكل يؤخذ منه ويرد، ولقد أخطأ الامام فلان أخطاء كثيرة تكلم فيها العلماء، وهذا الفن ليس تخصصه، وليس هو نبي المفسرين و.. .... الخ"! مع أنه لو تجرد من نزعة الانتصار للرأي وتأمل بروية لأدرك قبح هذا الكلام منه في هذا المقام!! يظن أن إلحاقه للقب (السلفي) الى جوار اسمه أو كنيته يجعله أهلا لمثل هذا الهُجر والعدوان على العلم وأهله بدعوى التحرر من التقليد! 
سبحان الله! 
ليتكم قلدتم يا اخوان ولم تأتوا بأمثال هذه المهازل، غفر الله لنا ولكم!! 
والله لأن أموت مقلدا معترفا بتقليدي خير وأحب الي من أموت متشبعا بما لم أعط أو قائلا على الله ما لا أعلم!!

الأخ الفاضل د. ربيع، اسمع مني بلا محاباة واسمح لي أن أعاتبك عتابا بالغا على منهجيتك في النظر وعلى عجلتك بما يظهر جليا أنك لا تحسنه! 
وهو والله عتاب أخ ناصح يهمه أمرك، بارك الله فيك ..
لن أراجع البحث معك فقد كفانا الفاضل أبو فهر مؤنة ذلك بارك الله فيه .. ولكن دعني أكشف لك ما يظهره أسلوبك في الجدال وما تقيمه من الحجج ردا على مخالفك - وهو في الحقيقة ناصحك - من مخالفات..
تأمل يا رعاك الله قولك:
"مازلت تخالف المنهج العلمي في المناقشة و تتكلم بكلام بلا أدلة من كتاب أو سنة ،والسلف الصالح لم يذكر أحد من العلماء إجماعهم في المسألة و عدم العلم ليس نفيا للعدم و ليس معنى العدم العدم و يجب العمل بالدليل و إن لم يعرف أن أحداً عمل به فالدليل حجة بنفسه ، لا يصرف الدليل عن ظاهره بقول جمهور العلماء"

قلت: هو الذي يخالف المنهجي العلمي ؟؟؟؟؟ يا أخي اتق الله!!
1 - القاعدة على هذا المنطوق: "عدم العلم ليس نفيا للعدم" مقلوبة معكوسة! وقد تكرر منك هذا التقرير على هذا اللفظ مرارا وكنت أظنه ذهولا منك ولكن لما رأيته منك يتكرر، قلت كما يقولون: ما تكرر تقرر! هي على هذا اللفظ فاسدة تماما يا سيدي فمؤداها أن عدم العلم لا ينفي العدم = اذا فهو يثبت العدم .. فتأمل!!
2 - "ليس معنى العدم العدم؟" ما هذا؟؟؟  
3 - "ويجب العمل بالدليل وان لم يعرف أن أحدا عمل به" = ما شاء الله، أنت صحابي اذا من أهل لسان التنزيل، في طبقة المخاطب الأول بالدليل، فلا يلزمك لا تعلم علم الآلة ولا النظر فيما قال به المخاطبون من فهم لذلك "الدليل" ولا يلزمك معرفة ما اذا كان فهمك هذا - وفرق بين الدليل والدلالة - واستدلالك في محله أم أنه باطل خارج عما قال به الأولون والذين نجزم بأن الحق لم يخرج عن أقوالهم به، ولا يلزمك معرفة ما فهموه هم من النص أصلا، انما توجب العمل به بفهمك وان لم تعرف أحدا "عمل به" قبلك!!! فبالله هل هذا كلام طالب علم؟؟؟
4 - فالدليل حجة بنفسه: أي دليل؟ الدليل النقلي أم الدليل العقلي أم ماذا؟
كلام من قبيل اطلاق الشعارات: لا زمام له ولا خطام!!
ثم أين هو الدليل الواحد الذي تستند اليه في اطلاقك الفاسد هذا، وترد به كلام محاورك، وقد قوبلت بنصوص أقوى وأوضح بكثير في هدم دعواك مما أسأت أنت فهمه وتأوله، وهي المحكمات وما سواها متشابه انما يحمل عليها؟؟؟
5 - "لا يصرف الدليل عن ظاهره بقول جمهور العلماء":
أولا: أي دليل هذا الذي قولك فيه هو الظاهر وقد صرفه مجادلك الى خلافه؟؟ وما محل هذا الكلام أصلا مما أنت فيه؟
ثانيا: ما هو فهمك لعبارة "جمهور العلماء"؟
لا يطلق اصطلاح "قول جمهور العلماء" الا على قول ذهب الأكثرون اليه وقد ثبت وجود المخالف المعتد بخلافه لهم فيه من السلف و الأئمة! وقولهم "جمهور الفقهاء" اذا أطلق أريد به أئمة أكثر من اثنين من المذاهب المتبوعة، لا أكثر أهل العلم - هكذا، والفرق معلوم! فان قلت هناك قول بكذا وقول بكذا، وأنا أرى القول الثاني وان كان خلافا لما ذهب اليه "الجمهور"، دل ذلك على أن قولك هذا قول معتبر خالفه منهم قول أكثر أئمة المذاهب، بخلاف لو قلت "جماهير أهل العلم" مثلا! وكل هذا في شأن أقوال تفاوت عدد القائلين بها في فريقين معتبرين ممن يصلحون سلفا في العلم! ولكن أن نأتي بقول لا ندري لنا فيه سلفا ولا أصلا، ثم نقول أن خلافه هو قول "جمهور العلماء" فلا يلزمنا الأخذ به، لمجرد أنه لم ينقل أي من أهل العلم الاجماع عليه، ونقول ان نوقشنا: لعل أحدا قبلي قال به ولم ينقل الينا، فلا فهمنا ما الجمهور ولا ما الاجماع ولا ما السلفية أصلا!! هذا خلل منهجي خطير يا أخي الفاضل أربأ بك عنه!

فانظر يا أخي بالله عليك ما خرج من الخلل من فحص سطرين فقط سطرتهما في رد متعجل، وتأمل بتجرد وراجع نفسك، أصلحنا الله واياك، وعلمني واياك ما ينفعنا..
قلبت الأصول رأسا على عقب، واعتديت على شيخ الاسلام بلا فهم ولا وجه حق، ورميت قرون الأمة كلها بالجهل بمراد الله في تلك المسألة، ولزم من قولك فساد عريض قد نبهك الاخوة اليه ولا تزال مصرا عليه، بل وقلت بكلام المعتزلة ووافقتهم وأنت لا تدري، وكل هذا لأنك لا تريد الاقرار بأنك أخطأت؟؟ أعاذنا الله واياك من شرور أنفسنا، وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون!

----------


## ابن الرومية

و الفيصل أيضا أن يعرف أن اقتراف الذنب غالبا ما تصاحبه غفلة و نوع نسيان فعبر بما يفهم منه الأمرين ...أما رد الاحتجاج بعدم السلف في الأخذ بالنص فلا يكون الا ان عدم المخالف سلفا له ..و أما ان وجد المخالف سلفا من القرون المشهود لها دون مخالف من أنفسهم فلا مفر من حمل النص على مافهموه و ترك العموم الذي تركوه كما قال أئمة الأصول و هو مقتضى كلام الشيخ السلفي و ان خالفهم من شاء الله من الأفاضل بعدهم ...و الا ضاعت علينا أصول من محض السنة عرفت من هذه الطريق و هذه الطريق قد نص الذكر على أنها من لوازمه و شهد لها و اعتبرها  فدل على انها تحفظ بحفظه الى ان يأذن الله برفع الذكر جميعا...

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

الإخوة الأفاضل.. 
الدكتور ربيع يُحاول تصويرالمسألة على أنها: عدم علم بالمخالف يُعارضه دليل شرعي صحيح. 
وهذا لغو من القول وخلف من الرأي ؛ ولو كان الأمركذلك لما اختلفت معه أنا بالذات (والعارفون بمنهجي يفهمون مرادي). 
المسألة التي معنا أيها الأحبة هي نصوص قطعية الدلالة يوكد قطعيتها أن الصحابة والتابعون وأتباعهم سادة مفسري القرآن = لم يتعرضوا لدلالاتها بتفسير يُخالف تفسيرها الظاهر.. 
ومثل هذه الآية وقصة آدم كلها مما توارد أهل العلم على الكلام فيها ، ولم ينبس واحد منهم ببنت شفة من هذه القرمطة التي يُقررها الدكتور ربيع. 
ومن جمع الآيات الواردة في الباب وكان ذا أدنى فقه بلسان العرب وسنن الكلام الفصيح ونسق البيان القرآني علم قدر الجناية التي جناها الدكتور ربيع على كلام الله.. 
والعجيب أن الدكتور جعل خلاف المتأخرين بعد السلف في مسألة العصمة خلافاً بين أهل العلم عموماً في قصة آدم وهذا من مواضع خلطه. 
إلماعة: من تأمل حديث حج آدم موسى وكلام أهل السنة والجبرية عليه ..علم أن ما قرره الدكتور ربيع لم يدر بخلد أحد من السلف قط.. 
ومن تأمل = علِم أن صنيع الدكتور في هذه النصوص هو من جنس تأويلات الأشاعرة المتأخرين لنصوص الوحيين..غيرهم أنهم كانوا أحذق منه بكثير ..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

قال شيخ الإسلام: (( *والجمهور الذين يقولون بجواز الصغائر عليهم [أي: على الأنبياء]يقولون إنهم معصومون من الإقرار عليها وحينئذ فما وصفوهم إلا بما فيه كمالهم فإن الأعمال بالخواتيم مع أن القرآن والحديث وإجماع السلف معهم في تقرير هذا الأصل فالمنكرون لذلك يقولون في تحريف القرآن ما هو من جنس قول أهل البهتان ويحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه)).* 
*ثم ذكر تحريفهم لقول الله: {ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر}*
*ثم قال: ((فهذا وأمثاله من خيار تأويلات المانعين لما دل عليه القرآن من توبة الأنبياء من ذنوبهم واستغفارهم وزعمهم أنه لم يكن هناك ما يوجب توبة ولا استغفار ولا تفضل الله عليه بمحبته وفرحه بتوبتهم ومغفرته ورحمته لهم فكيف بسائر تأويلاتهم التي فيها من تحريف القرآن وقول الباطل على الله ما ليس هذا موضع بسطه ))* 
*ثم ختم كلامه قائلاً : ((وهذا الباب فيه مسائل كثيرة ليس هذا موضع تفصيلها ولبسطها موضع آخر والمقصود التنبيه ولهذا كان السلف من الصحابة والتابعين لهم بإحسان وغيرهم من أئمة المسلمين متفقين على ما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة من أحوال الأنبياء لا يعرف عن أحد منهم القول بما أحدثته المعتزلة والرافضة ومن* *تبعهم في هذا الباب بل كتب التفسير والحديث والآثار والزهد وأخبار السلف مشحونة عن الصحابة والتابعين بمثل ما دل عليه القرآن وليس فيهم من حرف الآيات كتحريف هؤلاء ولا من كذب بما في الأحاديث كتكذيب هؤلاء ولا من قال هذا يمنع الوثوق أو يوجب التنفير ونحو ذلك كما قال هؤلاء بل أقوال هؤلاء الذين غلوا بجهل من الأقوال المبتدعة في الإسلام وهم قصدوا تعظيم الأنبياء بجهل كما قصدت النصارى تعظيم المسيح وأحبارهم ورهبانهم بجهل)).**
*

----------


## ابن رشد

صراحة عجبت من جرأة تاويل ظاهر الآيات من الدكتور الفاضل :ربيع 
واعتمد على تأويلات باردة جدا 
تدل على ضعف الدكتورالفاضل:ر  يع في معرفة أصول التفسير 
والله اعلم

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> يا دكتور لم أقل غير أنني لا أعلم..
> 
> وسألتك فلم تجبني والموضع موضع مطالبة ولو كان عندك علم لقلت به..فقلت: إنك لا تعلم
> 
> ومع ذلك..
> 
> لو كنت تعلم أحداً من القرون المفضلة قال بقولك فأعلمني..
> 
> وبالمرة:
> ...



بسم الله أبدأ وبه اهتدي و عليه اتوكل 
-	معذرة على التأخير أخي الكريم فأنا لا أوجد في المنزل إلا أقل من 40 ساعة متفرقة في ثلاثة أيام حتى اليوم و غدا و بعد غد عندي عمل طيلة اليومين .
-	عدم وجودي في الموقع إما لأنني غير موجود في المنزل أو لانقطاع النت عندنا أو لوجود حالة حرجة فأطباء الطواريء لا وقت لهم حتى لا يظن أحد أني اتهرب من مناقشة وخلافه .
-	من خلال مشاركاتك أخي الحبي أبو فهر أجد أنك تغالي في السلف و تخلط بين قول السلف وقول بعض السلف أو آحاد السلف فقول السلف حجة لا ريب فيه أما قول آحادهم أو بعضهم فليس  حجة ملزمة و الله لم يتكفل بحفظ أقوال السلف بدليل ضياع الكثير من الكتب لهم و لغيرهم و اندثار مذاهب و الذي تكفل الله بحفظ هو الوحي من كتاب وسنة و ما لابد منه لفهم الكتاب والسنة و العلماء قد اختلفوا في قول التابعي و قول الأئمة الأربعة احجة أم لا و المحققين على عدم الحجية و من فرق بين قولهم في الفقه و بين قولهم في الاعتقاد فقد فرق بلا مفرق و نازع في الأولى إذ مادام قولهم ليس بحجة في الفقه فمن باب أولى العقيدة لكن السلف لم يختلفوا في العقيدة إلا في مسائل قليلة و غالب مسائل العقيدة مجمع عليها لذلك قولهم في العقيدة عند الاجتماع حجة أما عند الاختلاف فما وافق الكتاب و السنة أخذ و إلا ترك لكن لا يجوز الخروج على أقوالهم و إحداث قول آخر أما إذا علم قول بعضهم في مسألة ولم يعلم قول الآخرين فهذا لا حجة له في الدين الله لأن كتب لهم قد ضاعت أما عدم وجود المخالف فدعوى تحتاج لبرهان فأثبت أولا أن أقوالهم محفوظة ثم أثبت ثانيا أن من لم يتكلم في المسألة مقرا للقول المحفوظ و إلا فهذا تقول على السلف ما لم يقولوا و خلاف المحدثين في مسألة يدل على خلاف القدامى في نفس المسألة في الغالب إذ كل مذهب قد أخذ العلم عمن سبقه من اتباع المذهب إلى الوصول لإمام المذهب نفسه .
-	محل النزاع أن الصغائر إذا وقعت من الأنبياء فإنما تقع سهوا و خطاءا لا تعمدا وقصدا و أدلة المخالف أعم من موضع النزاع إذ كل نص قد يفهم منه وقوع معصية لنبي من الأنبياء ليس فيه أنها وقعت قصدا و ما ننفيه وقوع المعصية قصدا  و عند النظر نجد عدم دلالة النص على وقوع المعصية عمدا وقصدا و الواجب الاحتجاج بما هو في محل النزاع لا ما هو أعم من موضع النزاع و كل بني آدم يخطيء لكن هذا الخطأ قد يكون تعمدا أو نسيانا أو سهوا أو خطاءا .
-	مخالفة الأمر الشرعي سواء أكانت عن قصد أم عن غير قصد تعتبر خطاءا و معصية تستحق العقاب لكن الله لم يؤاخذ هذه الأمة بذلك و دليل ذلك قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في سنن ابن ماجة وغيره  : (( رفع عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه )) فالشيء المرفوع كان قبل ذلك غير مرفوع كان موجودا فرفع فالإثم كان موجودا ورفعه الله و لم يؤاخذ به و إن أخذ الله به لكان عدلا ، و الله قد أخذ بالنسيان والخطأ لكن كان هذا في الأمم السابقة بدليل ياء المتكلم الدالة على الاختصاص في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( أمتي ) .
-	نسيان آدم العهد لا يتعارض مع ترك العهد إذ نسيان الشيء يستلزم تركه فمن فسر من السلف نسيان عهد آدم بتركه العهد فهو لم ينف أن آدم وقع في المعصية نسيانا لا تعمدا وقصدا و مثل ذلك من فسر من السلف قوله تعالى : ( تجري بأعيننا ) بتجري بمرأى منا إذ الرؤية لا تنفي العين و الرؤية تستلزم العين فتثبتها ولا تنفيها و عليه فأين من قال من السلف بأن آدم عليه السلام تعمد المعصية .
-	تفسير نسيان عهد آدم بالنسيان المعروف ورد عن ابن عباس وعن ابن زيد و إن قيل ابن عباس قال بأنه ترك فالجواب الترك لا ينفي عدم النسيان  و النسيان هو المتبادر للذهن من اللفظ لا الترك و الترك لا يستلزم وقوع المعصية عمدا .
-	عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر حكاها القرطبي عن جمهور من أصحاب مالك وأبي حنيفة والشافعي و الأصحاب هم المعاصرين للإمام و قال القاضي عياض أن الذي جوز على الأنبياء الصغائر جماعة من السلف و ليس غالب السلف و حكي القرطبي عن أبي إسحاق الإسفريني عدم جواز الصغائر عن الأنبياء ،و هو قول ابن العربي و القرطبي و القاضي عياض و ابن عادل و الألوسي و محمد الخطيب الشربيني وغيرهم فهل ربيع بن أحمد المخالف وحده أم وجد من العلماء الكبار من يقولون بمثل ما يقول ، هل كل هؤلاء الأئمة محرفون و الذين قالوا بجواز الصغائر غير محرفين و الحق ليس حكرا على طائفة من أهل العلم فالكل يدلي بدلوه .

-	مزيد من أقوال العلماء و المفسرين : 
-	قال القاضي عياض :                                                                          ((قال ابن زيد نسى عداوة إبليس له وما عهد الله إليه من ذلك بقوله (إن هذا عدو لك لزومك) الآية، قيل نسى ذلك بما أظهر لهما، وقال ابن عباس إنما سمى الإنسان إنسانا لأنه عهد إليه فنسى وقيل لم يقصد المخالفة استحلالا لها ولكنهما اغترا بحلف إبليس لهما (إنى لكما لمن الناصحين) توهما ان أحدا لا يحلف بالله حانثا وقد روى عذر آدم بمثل هذا في بعض الآثار، وقال ابن جبير حلف بالله لهما حتى غرهما والمؤمن يخدع وقد قيل نسى ولم ينو المخالفة فلذلك قال (ولم نجد له عزما) أي قصدا للمخالفة وأكثر المفسرين على أن العزم هنا الحزم والصبر وقيل كان عند أكله سكران وهذا فيه ضعف لأن الله تعالى وصف خمر الجنة أنها لا تسكر فإذا كان ناسيا لم تكن معصية وكذلك إن كان ملبسا عليه غالطا إذ الاتفاق على خروج الناسي والساهى عن حكم التكليف، وقال الشيخ أبو بكر بن فورك وغيره إنه يمكن أن يكون ذلك قبل النبوة ودليل ذلك قوله (وعصى آدم ربه فغوى ثم اجتباه ربه فتاب عليه وهدى) فذكر أن الاجتباء والهداية كان بعد العصيان وقيل بل أكلها متأولا وهو لا يعلم أنها الشجرة التى نهى عنها لأنه تأول نهى الله عن شجرة مخصوصة لا على الجنس، ولهذا قيل إنما كانت التوبة من ترك التحفظ لا من المخالفة، وقيل تأول أن الله لم ينهه عنها نهى تحريم .
قال البقاعي  :
 ((﴿ وعصى آدم ﴾ وإن كان إنما فعل المنهي نسيانا ، لأن عظم مقامه وعلو رتبته يقتضيان له مزيد الاعتناء ودوام المراقبة مع ربط الجأش ويقظة الفكر ﴿ ربه ﴾ أي المحسن إليه بما لم ينله أحدا من بنيه من تصويره له بيده وإسجاد ملائكته له ومعاداة من عاداه ﴿ فغوى﴾من الغواية وهي الضلال ، ولذلك قالوا : المعنى : فضل عن طريق السداد ، فأخطأ طريق التوصل إلى الخلد بمخالفة أمره ، وهو صفيه ، لم ينزله عن رتبة الاصطفاء ، لأن رحمته واسعة ، وحلمه عظيم ، وعفوه شامل ، فلا يهمنك أمر القوم اللد ، فإنا قادرون على أن نقبل بقلوب من شئنا منهم فنجعلهم من أصفى الأصفياء ، ونخرج من أصلاب من شئنا منهم من نجعل قلبه معدن الحكمة و العلم ))
-	قال ابن عادل : ((فصل في المراد بالنهي عن الكل من الشجرة هذا النهي نهي تحريم ، أو تنزيه؟ فيه خلاف . قال قوم : هذا نهي تنزيه؛ لأن هذه الصيغة وردت في التنزيه والتحريم ، والأصل عدم الاشتراك فلا بد من جعل اللفظ حقيقة في القدر المشترك بين القسمين ، وما ذلك إلا أن يجعل حقيقة في ترجيح جانب الترك على جانب الفعل ، من غير أن يكون فيه دلالة على المنع من الفعل ، أو الإطلاق فيه كان ثابتا بحكم الأصل ، عدم الاشتراك فلا بد من جعل اللفظ حقيقة في القدر المشترك بين القسمين ، وما ذلك إلا أن يجعل حقيقة في ترجيح جانب الترك على جانب الفعل ، من غير أن يكون فيه دلالة على المنع من الفعل ، أو الإطلاق فيه كان ثابتا بحكم الأصل ، فإن الأصل في المنافع الإباحة ، فإذا ضممنا مدلول اللفظ إلى هذا الأصل صار المجموع دليلا على التنزيه ، قالوا : وهذا هو الأولى بهذا المقام؛ لأن على هذا التقدير يرجع حاصل معصية آدم - عليه الصلاة والسلام - إلى ترك الأولى ، ومعلوم أن كل مذهب أفضى إلى عصمة الأنبياء - عليهم الصلاة والسلام - كان أولى ))
-	قال الخطيب الشربيني  977 هـ في السراج المنير :                                       (( واستدل بعض الخوارج كالحشوية وهم قوم جوزوا الخطاب بما لا يفهم بها على عدم عصمة الأنبياء بوجوه: الأول: أن آدم عليه السلام كان نبيا وارتكب المنهي والمرتكب له عاص، والثاني: أنه جعله بارتكابه من الظالمين، والظالم ملعون لقوله تعالى: {ألا لعنة الله على الظالمين} (هود، 18) ، والثالث: أنه أسند إليه العصيان وألغي وقال: {وعصى آدم ربه فغوى} (طه، 121) ، والرابع: أنه تعالى لقنه التوبة وهي الرجوع عن الذنب والندم عليه، والخامس: اعترافه بأنه خاسر لولا مغفرة الله له بقوله: {وإن لم تغفر لنا وترحمنا لنكونن من الخاسرين} (الأعراف، 23) والخاسر من يكون ذا كبيرة، والسادس: أنه لو لم يذنب ما جرى عليه ما جرى. وأجيب عن ذلك بوجوه:
الأول: أنه لم يكن نبيا حينئذ والمدعي مطالب بالدليل ولا دليل.
الثاني: أن النهي للتنزيه، وإنما سمي ظالما وخاسرا لأنه ظلم نفسه وخسر حظه بترك الأولى وإنما أجرى الله تعالى ما جرى معاتبة على ترك الأولى ووفاء بما قاله تعالى للملائكة قبل خلق آدم: {إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة} (البقرة، 30) ولا يكون خليفة في الأرض إلا بالإهباط إليها، وأمر بالتوبة تلافيا لما فاته.
الثالث: أنه فعله ناسيا لقوله تعالى: {فنسي ولم نجد له عزما} (طه، 115) ولكن عوقب بترك التحفظ عن أسباب النسيان إذ رفع الإثم بالنسيان من خصائص هذه الأمة كما ثبت في الأخبار الصحيحة كخبر الشيخين: «رفع عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان» )).
قال ابن عطية 541هـ في المحرر الوجيز :                                                        (( وأجمعت الأمة على عصمة الأنبياء في معنى التبليغ ومن الكبائر ومن الصغائر التي فيها رذيلة ، واختلف في غير ذلك من الصغائر ، والذي أقول به أنهم معصومون من الجميع ، وأن قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم « إني لأتوب إلى الله في اليوم وأستغفره سبعين مرة » إنما هو رجوعه من حالة إلى أرفع منها لتزيد علومه واطلاعه على أمر الله ، فهو يتوب من المنزلة الأولى إلى الأخرى ، والتوبة هنا لغوية )).
-	و الاحتجاج بمحاجة آدم و موسى غير مسلم إذ لوم موسى عليه السلام له لخروجه من الجنة بسبب خطيئته كمن يلوم شخص على نسيانه أمرا حدث بسببه أمور لا تنبغي فالأم إن نسيت إخراج الكرسي من البلكونة و هي تعلم أن ابنها قد يصعد عليها فيسقط إن نسيت ذلك فصعد ابنها و سقط فهي تلام على ذلك الفعل بل تعاقب أيضا و هذا يحدث مرارا و كون الخطيئة سبب الخروج من الجنة فلا دليل على أنها وقعت عمدا و المعاقبة على النسيان أمر جائز خاصة إذا ترتب عليه مفاسد .
-	مفاسد قولك أخي أبي فهر بأن الخطئئية ليست نسيان بل عمدا :1- التعارض مع الآية الدالة على نسيان آدم عليه السلام و إهمال دلالتها والواجب الجمع لا الإهمال .
2- نسبة فعل لا يليق بمقام النبوة خاصة مع إمكان حمله على النسيان ، و إذ كنا مأمورين بحسن الظن بتصرفات الناس فمن باب أولى حسن الظن بتصرفات الأنبياء .
3- تجرئة الناس على المعاصي فإذا كان من خلقه الله بيده و اسكنه الجنة و آراه الآيات البينات يعصي الله فغيره يعصي الله من باب أولى و بذلك يستدل كل مقترف لمعصية .
¬4- الواجب حمل ذنوبهم على خير المحامل  ،و خير المحامل أن تكون هذه الذنوب وقعت سهوا وخطاءا لا قصدا .
5- قولك وفقك الله يهمل الأدلة الدالة على عصمة الأنبياء :
الدليل الأول : الرسل والأنبياء هم قدوة و المبلغين عن الله فلابد أن يكونوا سالمين من جميع الذنوب ، و لو قيل لشخص إن نبي من الأنبياء أذنب لاستعظم الخبر و استغربه و استنكره فالقدوة لابد أن يكونوا قدوة في الخير دون الشر و يستلزم من اقترافهم الصغائر أن يكونوا قدوة في الشر وهذا باطل . عن أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه قال : ( بعث علي رضي الله عنه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذهيبة فقسمها بين الأربعة الأقرع بن حابس الحنظلي ثم المجاشعي وعيينة بن بدر الفزاري وزيد الطائي ثم أحد بني نبهان وعلقمة بن علاثة العامري ثم أحد بني كلاب فغضبت قريش والأنصار قالوا يعطي صناديد أهل نجد ويدعنا قال إنما أتألفهم فأقبل رجل غائر العينين مشرف الوجنتين ناتئ الجبين كث اللحية محلوق فقال اتق الله يا محمد فقال : من يطع الله إذا عصيت أيأمنني الله على أهل الأرض فلا تأمنونني فسأله رجل قتله أحسبه خالد بن الوليد فمنعه فلما ولي قال إن من ضئضئ هذا أو في عقب هذا قوم يقرؤون القرآن لا يجاوز حناجرهم يمرقون من الدين مروق السهم من الرمية يقتلون أهل الإسلام ويدعون أهل الأوثان لئن أنا أدركتهم لأقتلنهم قتل عاد )رواه البخاري .
الدليل الثاني : إذا كان الناس لا يأخذون العلم ممن يقترف بعض الذنوب فكيف بالأنبياء والرسل ؟ والمعاصي تنافي الجدارة لتبليغ الرسالة التي اختارهم الله لها لأنها تؤدي إلى عدم الثقة بهم كما تؤدي إلى الإخلال بشرف منصب الرسالة التي اختار الله الأنبياء لها حيث إن المعاصي تستلزم النفرة منهم والإزراء بهم وهذا مخالف للمقصد من إرسالهم .
الدليل الثالث : قال تعالى : ﴿ فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ لِنتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنتَ فَظّاً غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لاَنفَضُّواْ مِنْ حَوْلِكَ ﴾ فجعل الله رقة القلب وحسن الخلق في النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كي لا ينفض الناس عنه فكيف باقتراف بعض الذنوب كي لا ينفض الناس عنه ؟!!
الدليل الرابع : لو صدر منهم الذنب لما عم الأمر باتباعهم و اتباعهم عام والاقتداء بالناسي و المخطيء محال أما الاقتداء بالمتعمد القاصد فجائز .
الدليل الخامس : لو صدر عن الأنبياء الذنب لكانوا أسوأ حالا من عصاة الأمة إذ يضاعف لهم العذاب إذ الأعلى رتبة يستحق أشد العذاب لمقابلته أعظم النعم بالمعصية ، وإذا كان الصالحين و العلماء يستنكر عليهم فعل الذنوب و إن كانت صغائر لشدة علمهم بالله و إبصار الله بهم فكيف بالأنبياء والرسل ؟!! .
الدليل السادس : لو صدر عن الأنبياء الذنب لما نالوا عهده تعالى فقد قال تعالى : ﴿ وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ قَالَ إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَاماً قَالَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي قَالَ لاَ يَنَالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمِينَ ﴾ أي : واذكر-أيها النبي- حين اختبر الله إبراهيم بما شرع له من تكاليف, فأدَّاها وقام بها خير قيام. قال الله له: إني جاعلك قدوة للناس. قال إبراهيم: ربِّ اجعل بعض نسلي أئمة فضلا منك , فأجابه الله سبحانه أنه لا تحصل للظالمين الإمامةُ في الدين . فكيف ينال النبوة ظالم ، و من يقترف الصغائر من الذنوب يعتبر ظالما لظلمه نفسه باقتراف بعض الذنوب ؟!! .
الدليل السابع : لو صدر عن الأنبياء الذنب لكانوا غير مخلصين ؛ لأن فعل الذنوب يكون بإغواء الشيطان فهو لا يغوي المخلصين لقوله تعالى : ﴿ قَالَ رَبِّ بِمَا أَغْوَيْتَنِي لأُزَيِّنَنَّ لَهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلأُغْوِيَنَّه  ُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ إِلاَّ عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ الْمُخْلَصِينَ ﴾ و اللازم باطل و بطلان اللازم يدل على بطلان الملزوم .
 و الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> في انتظارك يا دكتور ..وأنت لم تر حججي بعد وإن كان أجلها هو ما اشتمل عليه كلامك من فساد في الرأي وعجمة في القول وضلال عن منهج السلف في الاستدلال ومخالفة للمنقول عن السلف في المسأل المبحوثة..


ما هي هذه النقولات التي تكررها دوما و أين هي و إذا كانت موجودة فضعها ؟

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> وأنا لا أوافق من يكتفي في الرد على مثلك بعدم السلف..بل أرى أن من تكلم بكلام يخالف به السلف جميعاً ،يُحتج عليه بعدم السلف،وبإبطال قوله في نفسه،وأرى أن من أعظم دلائل كون عدم النقل عن السلف محفوظاً = فساد هذا القول المخالف لهم في نفسه وظهور أمارات الوهاء والضعف البين عليه..


قولك يخالف السلف جميعا دعوى تحتاج استقراء أقوال السلف في المسألة فكم ضاعت كتب و الله لم يتعهد بحفظ أقوالهم و عدم العلم ليس نفيا للعدم و أقوال السلف كلها غير محفوظة و يرد عليك ذلك خلاف العلماء قديما وحديثا في المسألة .

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> قال شيخ الإسلام: ((مَا ذَكَرْتُمْ مِنْ لِينِ الْكَلَامِ وَالْمُخَاطَبَة  ِ بِاَلَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ : فَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي مِنْ أَكْثَرِ النَّاسِ اسْتِعْمَالًا لِهَذَا ، لَكِنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي مَوْضِعِهِ حَسَنٌ ، وَحَيْثُ أَمَرَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ بِالْإِغْلَاظِ عَلَى الْمُتَكَلِّمِ لِبَغْيِهِ وَعُدْوَانِهِ عَلَى الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ : فَنَحْنُ مَأْمُورُونَ بِمُقَابَلَتِهِ ، لَمْ نَكُنْ مَأْمُورِينَ أَنْ نُخَاطِبَهُ بِاَلَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ . وَمِنْ الْمَعْلُومِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يَقُولُ : { وَلَا تَهِنُوا وَلَا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَنْتُمُ الْأَعْلَوْنَ إنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ } فَمَنْ كَانَ مُؤْمِنًا فَإِنَّهُ الْأَعْلَى بِنَصِّ الْقُرْآنِ . وَقَالَ : { وَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ وَلِرَسُولِهِ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ } وَقَالَ : { إنَّ الَّذِينَ يُحَادُّونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ أُولَئِكَ فِي الْأَذَلِّينَ } { كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَأَغْلِبَنَّ أَنَا وَرُسُلِي } وَاَللَّهُ مُحَقِّقٌ وَعْدَهُ لِمَنْ هُوَ كَذَلِكَ كَائِنًا مَنْ كَانَ)).




هل المسألة لا تحتمل إلا وجه واحدا حتى تقول ما تقول و المسألة أدلتها النافية للعصمة محتملة  و هل أنا ممن يعادون الله و رسوله و أدلتها وجيهة و لي سلف وخلف في المسألة و كيف تخاطب مسلم بكلام لا يليق إلا بالكفار والفساق و أهل الضلال من الفرق الضالة حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> قال البخاري: حدثنا قتيبة، حدثنا أيوب بن النجار، عن يحيى بن أبي كثير، عن أبي سلمة، عن أبي هريرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "حاجّ موسى آدم، فقال له: أنت الذي أخرجت الناس من الجنة بـذنبك وأشقيتهم؟ قال آدم: يا موسى، أنت الذي اصطفاك الله برسالاته وبكلامه، أتلومني على أمر قد كتبه الله عليّ قبل أن يخلقني -أو: قدره الله عليّ قبل أن يخلقني -" قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "فحج آدم موسى" .


المخالفة ليست في صدور الذنب عمدا وحسب و لكن أيضا تحصل في حدوث هذا الذنب سهوا ونسيانا فالذنب والمعصية خلاف الطاعة قال ابن منظور في لسان العرب : ( العصيان خلاف الطاعة، عصى العبد ربّه : إذا خالف ربّه، وعصى فلان أميره، يعصيه، عصياً وعصياناً ومعصية: إذا لم يطعه ) و لذلك دليك أعم من موضع النزاع و الناسي يعاقب في شرع السابقين بل الناسي في الشرع إذا ترتب على نسيانه مفاسد قد يعاقب كمن ترك بيت الأسد مفتوحا نسيانا فخرج الأسد و أكل شخص .

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> قال ابن الجوزي في (الزاد) :
> 
> وفي هذا النسيان قولان .
> أحدهما : أنه التَّرك ، قاله ابن عباس ، ومجاهد ، والمعنى : ترك ما أُمِر به .
> والثاني : أنه من النسيان الذي يخالف الذِّكْر ، حكاه الماوردي .
> 
> [قول ابن عباس رواه ابن جرير وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم]
> 
> وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم عن الحسن رضي الله عنه في قوله : { فنسي } قال : ترك ما قدم إليه ولو كان منه نسيان ما كان عليه شيء؛ لأن الله قد وضع عن المؤمنين النسيان والخطأ ، ولكن آدم ترك ما قدم إليه من أكل الشجرة .


النسيان الظاهر منه النسيان المعروف و إن قصد به الترك فالترك لا ينافي النسيان لأن من نسى شيء تركه لا محالة كمن فسر من السلف العين بالرؤية فهو لا ينفي العين ولكن يثبت العين .

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> مقتضى القول بأن أبينا آدم لم يكن يذنب ذنيا هو معصية وإنما سها سهوا : التقول على الله تعالى بأنه جائر غير عادل ، حيث عاقب أحدا بغير ذنب . ويتعالى الله وجل عما يقول الظالمون علوا كبيرا . وما زال باب التوبة مفتوحا ، فليتفضل .


ومن قال حبيبي في الله أن السهو ليس بذنب فالسهو ذنب مرفوع أثمه لدلالة السنة على ذلك و لو أخذ الله به لما كان ظلما إذ من سهى فرمي عود مشتعل في بنزين فحدث حريق ومات ناس يعاقب و لا يترك و ليس في هذا ظلم و إن كان عقابه أخف من المتعمد .

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> وحتى لو قلنا هو نسيان فقد نص البغوي -حفظاً منه لكلام الله وفقهاً لمراداته-على أنهم كانوا مؤاخذون بالنسيان وأن العفو عن النسيان من خصائص أمتنا..
> 
> وسيأتي بيانه لما يقفل الدكتور..


وهذا ما أقول به حبيبي في الله و النسيان غير التعمد و هو محل نزاعي معك فأنا أقول ارتكب آدم الذنب ناسيا و أنت تنازعني في ذلك

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

نبدأ من حيث توقفنا..

شيخ الإسلام نقل إجماع السلف على نفي العصمة المطلقة للأنبياء..

وقبله أبو الحسن الآمدي..

والآيات محل النزاع لا يوجد فيها نقل عن واحد من السلف يوافق تحريفك...مع توفر الدواعي واجتماع المفسرين  من السلف على الكلام فيها..

فهل تحفظ واحداً من السلف قال بقولك تخرم به هذا الكلام..أم ننتقل وقد أثبتنا عليك أنك لا تعرف واحداً من السلف وافقك على قولك (؟؟)

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> وهذا ما أقول به حبيبي في الله و النسيان غير التعمد و هو محل نزاعي معك فأنا أقول ارتكب آدم الذنب ناسيا و أنت تنازعني في ذلك


البغوي نص على أن آدم عليه السلام مؤاخذ بهذا النسيان ؛ ولذا تاب منه فهو معصية في حق آدم غير معفو عنه مثلنا في السهو وهذا ليس قولك بل أنت تجعل سهو آدم كسهونا معفو عنه..

واصبر فسيأتيك حديث السهو لكن بعد تحقيق السؤال السابق..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

أستأذنك لصلاة العصر وأعود غداً بإذن الله..

ويا رب تكون أجبت عن سؤالي حتى ننتقل لبيان التحريفات الشنيعة لكلام الله التي ذكرتَها..

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> نبدأ من حيث توقفنا..
> 
> شيخ الإسلام نقل إجماع السلف على نفي العصمة المطلقة للأنبياء..
> 
> وقبله أبو الحسن الآمدي..
> 
> والآيات محل النزاع لا يوجد فيها نقل عن واحد من السلف يوافق تحريفك...مع توفر الدواعي واجتماع المفسرين  من السلف على الكلام فيها..
> 
> فهل تحفظ واحداً من السلف قال بقولك تخرم به هذا الكلام..أم ننتقل وقد أثبتنا عليك أنك لا تعرف واحداً من السلف وافقك على قولك (؟؟)


ابن تيمية من المتأخرين و القاضي عياض و ابن العربي و القرطبي أقدم منهم وخالفوا فكيف نحتج بقول المتأخر ونترك قول المتقدم عنه ؟!!!

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> أستأذنك لصلاة العصر وأعود غداً بإذن الله..
> 
> ويا رب تكون أجبت عن سؤالي حتى ننتقل لبيان التحريفات الشنيعة لكلام الله التي ذكرتَها..


اسمح أن أقول لك أنت الذي تقولت على السلف و نسبت إليهم قولا بلا دليل و إلا فأت بأقوال علماء السلف و ليس دعوى ابن تيمية بإجماع و لا إجماع في المسألة أصلا فقد خالف كثير من العلماء ذكرت لك بعضهم خالف علماء قبل ابن تيمية وبعده و الإجماع لا يرفع خلاف سابق و كلام القرطبي في تفسيره يبطله وكلام ابن العربي في تفسيره يبطله وكلام القاضي عياض في الشفا يبطله فاقرأ أول مشاركة كتبتها اليوم و التي فيها بعض المخالفين لتعلم أنك متقول بلا دليل و الله المستعان .
التحريفات التي ذكرتها كلام لا محل له من العلم و قد أتيت لك بكلام لأهل العلم فيه ما أقول به فلا تتكلم بغير برهان و الله المستعان
أنا غدا وبعد غد سأكون خارج المنزل و قد أرجع يوم الثلاثاء أو الأربعاء

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> البغوي نص على أن آدم عليه السلام مؤاخذ بهذا النسيان ؛ ولذا تاب منه فهو معصية في حق آدم غير معفو عنه مثلنا في السهو وهذا ليس قولك بل أنت تجعل سهو آدم كسهونا معفو عنه..
> 
> واصبر فسيأتيك حديث السهو لكن بعد تحقيق السؤال السابق..


قلت سهو آدم أخذ به لعلو مكانته ورفع درجته وعليه فقد كان نسيانا لا تعمدا و قصدا وهو محل نزاعي معك و ليس خلافك معي في أن آدم معفو عن السهو أو لا بل انت تعترض على سهو آدم أصلا فلا تتقول علي ما لم أقل به

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> انا لله وانا اليه راجعون!
> ما أسهل أن يندفع الصغار من أمثالنا - وأنا أصغرهم - في وجه من يأتيه بكلام لكبار الأئمة يخالف كلامه فيقول: "فلان ليس بمعصوم، وقوله يحتج له ولا يحتج به، وكل يؤخذ منه ويرد، ولقد أخطأ الامام فلان أخطاء كثيرة تكلم فيها العلماء، وهذا الفن ليس تخصصه، وليس هو نبي المفسرين و.. .... الخ"! مع أنه لو تجرد من نزعة الانتصار للرأي وتأمل بروية لأدرك قبح هذا الكلام منه في هذا المقام!! يظن أن إلحاقه للقب (السلفي) الى جوار اسمه أو كنيته يجعله أهلا لمثل هذا الهُجر والعدوان على العلم وأهله بدعوى التحرر من التقليد! 
> سبحان الله! 
> ليتكم قلدتم يا اخوان ولم تأتوا بأمثال هذه المهازل، غفر الله لنا ولكم!! 
> والله لأن أموت مقلدا معترفا بتقليدي خير وأحب الي من أموت متشبعا بما لم أعط أو قائلا على الله ما لا أعلم!!
> 
> الأخ الفاضل د. ربيع، اسمع مني بلا محاباة واسمح لي أن أعاتبك عتابا بالغا على منهجيتك في النظر وعلى عجلتك بما يظهر جليا أنك لا تحسنه! 
> وهو والله عتاب أخ ناصح يهمه أمرك، بارك الله فيك ..
> لن أراجع البحث معك فقد كفانا الفاضل أبو فهر مؤنة ذلك بارك الله فيه .. ولكن دعني أكشف لك ما يظهره أسلوبك في الجدال وما تقيمه من الحجج ردا على مخالفك - وهو في الحقيقة ناصحك - من مخالفات..
> ...




القاعدة أخي الكريم أن عدم العلم بالدليل ليس علماً بالعدم فكما أنّ الإثبات يحتاج إلى دليل، فكذلك النفي يحتاج إلى دليل، وإلا فما لم يعلم وجوده بدليل معين، قد يكون معلوماً بأدلة أخرى و نجد بعض العلماء يثبت الإجماع لعدم علمه بالمخالف ثم نجد أن المسألة خلافية لا إجماع فيها  .


و يجب العمل بالدليل وإن لم يعرف أن أحداً عمل به فالكتاب والسنة  حجة بنفسهما لا يحتاجا إلى الاحتجاج بهما أن يكون أحد من الأئمة عمل بهما ، قال الشافعي في الرسالة: ((أخبرنا سفيان وعبد الوهاب عن يحيى بن سعيد عن سعيد بن المسيب أن عمر بن الخطاب قضى في الإبهام بخمس عشرة ، وفي التي تليها بعشر ، وفي الوسطى بعشر ، وفي التي تلي الخنصر بتسع ، وفي الخنصر بست قال الشافعي : لما كان معروفا ـ والله أعلم ـ عندنا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قضى في اليد بخمس ، وكانت اليد خمسة أطراف مختلفة الجمال والمنافع نزلها منازلها فحكم لكل واحد من الأطراف بقدره من دية الكف ، فلما وجدنا كتاب آل عمرو بن حزم فيه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال : (( وفي كل إصبع مما هنالك عشر من الإيل )) صاروا إليه ، وفي الحديث دلالتان : 
أحدهما : قبول الخبر والآخر : أن يقبل الخبر في الوقت الذي يثبت فيه ، وإن لم يمض عمل من الأئمة بمثل الخبر الذي قبلوا ودلالة على أنه لو مضى عمل من أحد من الأئمة ثم وجد خبراً عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخالف عمله لترك عمله لخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ودلالة على أن حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يثبت بنفسه لا بعمل غيره )).
وقال ابن حزم في الإحكام:
 (( فكل من أداه البرهان من النص أو الإجماع المتيقن إلى قول ما ، ولم يعرف أن أحد قبله قال بذلك القول ففرض عليه القول بما أدى إليه البرهان ، ومن خالفه فقد خالف الحق ومن خالف الحق فقد عصى الله تعالى ، ولم يشترط تعالى في ذلك أن يقول به قائل قبل القائل به ، بل أنكر على من قاله إذ يقول عز وجل حاكيا عن الكفار منكراً عليهم أنهم قالوا : { مَاسَمعْنَا بـِهَذَا فِي المِلَّةِ الآخِرَةِ } ومن خالف هذا فقد أنكر على جميع التابعين وجميع الفقهاء بعدهم ، لأن المسائل التي تكلم فيها الصحابة رضي الله عنهم من الاعتقاد والفتيا ، فكلها محصور مضبوط ، معروف عند أهل النقل من ثقات المحدثين وعلمائهم ، فكل مسألة لم يرد فيها قول عن صاحب لكن عن تابع فمن بعده ، فإن ذلك التابع قال في تلك المسألة بقول لم يقله أحد قبله بلا شك ، وكذلك كل مسألة لم يحفظ فيها قول عن صاحب ولا تابع وتكلم فيها الفقهاء بعدهم فإن ذلك الفقيه قد قال في تلك المسألة بقول لم يقله أحد قبله ((

 وقال ابن القيم في إعلام الموقعين:
 (( إذا كان عند الرجل الصحيحان أو أحدهما أو كتاب من سنن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم موثوق بما فيه فهل له أن يفتي بما يجده ؟، فقالت طائفة من المتأخرين : ليس له ذلك لأنه قد يكون منسوخاً أو له معارض أو يفهم من دلالته خلاف ما دل عليه فلا يجوز له العمل ولا الفتيا به حتى يسأل أهل الفقه والفتيا . وقال طائفة بل له أن يعمل به ويفتي به بل يتعين عليه كما كان الصحابة يفعلون إذا بلغهم الحديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحدث به بعضهم بعضاً بادروا إلى العمل به من غير توقف ولا بحث عن معارض ولا يقول أحد منهم قط : هل عمل بهذا فلان وفلان ، ولو رأوا من يقول ذلك لأنكروا عليه أشد الإنكار وكذلك التابعون وهذا معلوم بالضرورة لمن له أدنى خبرة بحال القول وسيرتهم وطول العهد بالنسبة ، وبعد الزمان وعتقها لا يسوغ ترك الأخذ بها والعمل بغيرها ولو كانت سنن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يسوغ العمل بها بعد صحتها حتى يعمل بها فلان أو فلان لكان قول فلان أو فلان عياراً على السنن ، ومزكيا لها ، وشرطاً في العمل بها ، وهذا من أبطل الباطل وقد أقام الله الحجة برسوله دون آحاد الأمة وقد أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بتبليغ سنته ودعا لمن بلَّغها ، فلو كان من بلغته لا يعمل بها حتى يعمل بها الإمام فلان والإمام فلان لم يكن في تبليغها فائدة وحصل الاكتفاء بقول فلان وفلان.(( 

وقال أيضا في إعلام الموقعين :
 (( فدفعنا إلى زمان إذا قيل لأحدهم ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال كذا وكذا ، يقول من قال بهذا ؟ ويجعل هذا دفعاً في صدر الحديث أو يجعل جهله بالقائل حجة له في مخالفته وترك العمل به ، ولو نصح نفسه لعلم أن هذا الكلام من أعظم الباطل وأنه لا يحل دفع سنن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمثل هذا الجهل ، وأقبح من ذلك عذره في جهله إذ يعتقد أن الإجماع منعقد على مخالفة تلك السنة ، هذا سوء ظن بجماعة المسلمين إذ ينسبهم إلى اتفاقهم على مخالفة سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأقبح من ذلك عذره في دعوى هذا الإجماع وهو جهله ودعم عمله بمن قال بالحديث ، فعاد الأمر إلى تقديم جهله على السنة والله المستعان . ولا يعرف إمام من أئمة الإسلام البتة قال : لا نعمل بحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى نعرف من عمل به )) 

وقال الألباني : 
(( لا يضر الحديث ولا يمنع العمل به عدم العلم بمن قال به من الفقهاء ، لأن عدم الوجدان لا يدل على عدم الوجود )) 


و يجب عرض أقوال الأئمة سلفا وخلفا على الكتاب والسنة فإن وافق الكتاب والسنة فهو حق يقبل، وإن خالفها يترك ولهذا كان الأئمة الأربعة ينهون أتباعهم عن تقليدهم في كل شيء ، يقول أبوحنيفة : إذا خالف الحديث قولي فاضرب بقولي عرض الحائط ، ويقول مالك : كل يؤخذ من قوله ويترك إلا صاحب هذا القبر – يقصد النبي - ، ويقول الشافعي : إذا صح الحديث فهو مذهبي ، ويقول أحمد : لا تقلدني ولاتقلدن أباحنيفة ولا مالكاً ولا الشافعي وخذ من حيث أخذوا .

خالف أبو حنيفة رحمه الله في مسمى الإيمان فهل نتبعه أم نتبع الكتاب والسنة ؟
و رخص أحمد رحمه الله في وضع اليد على مقعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من المنبر ثم يضعها على وجهه فهل نتبعه أم نتبع الكتاب والسنة ؟
و استحسن أحمد رحمه الله التكبير عند آخر كل سورة من سورة الضحى إلى آخر القرآن فهل نتبعه أم نتبع الكتاب والسنة ؟
 و جوز ابن عباس رضي الله عنه زواج المتعة فهل نتبعه أم نتبع الكتاب والسنة ؟

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> وان وجد المخالف سلفا من القرون المشهود لها دون مخالف من أنفسهم فلا مفر من حمل النص على مافهموه


حبيبي في الله وجود مخالف للقول من البعض لا من الكل هو مخالفة بعض لا مخالفة كل و الأقوال كلها غير محفوظة ضاع مبعضها و قد كان الليث أفضل من امالك لكن تلامذته قصروا في نقل علمه فضاع الكثير من علم هذا العالم فهناك مذاهب اندثرت ولا مناص من ذلك ولا انكار فكيف يحتج بأن وجود المخالف من السلف يلزم الجميع بالأخذ بقوله دون الأقوال الأخرى أننزل قول العالم من السلف منزلة الكتاب والسنة .

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

ترتيب لبعض من قال بعصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر و إن وقعت فهي على سبيل السهو و الخطأ
عليه بعض السلف ( الشفا للقاضي عياض )
بعض أصحاب أبو حنيفة ( تفسير القرطبي )
بعض أصحاب مالك ( تفسير القرطبي )
بعض أصحاب الشافعي ( تفسير القرطبي )
البغوي 516هـ 
ابن عطية   541 هـ
ابن العربي 543 هـ
القاضي عياض 544 هـ
القرطبي 671 هـ
النسفي 710 هـ
ابن عادل 880 هـ
البقاعي 885 هـ
الخطيب الشربيني 977 هـ
الألوسي 
و هذا بعض من عرف عنه القول بعصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر و إن وقعت فتقع على سبيل الخطأ فكيف بمن لم نعرفه ؟!!
أما بخصوص نسيان آدم عليه السلام 
ابن عباس ( كما في كتب التفسير )
ابن زيد ( كما في كتب التفسير و الشفا )
البغوي 516هـ 
ابن عطية   541 هـ
ابن العربي 543 هـ
القاضي عياض 544 هـ
القرطبي 671 هـ
النسفي 710 هـ
ابن عادل 880 هـ
البقاعي 885 هـ
الخطيب الشربيني 977 هـ
الألوسي

----------


## أبو الفداء

> القاعدة أخي الكريم أن عدم العلم بالدليل ليس علماً بالعدم فكما أنّ الإثبات يحتاج إلى دليل، فكذلك النفي يحتاج إلى دليل، وإلا فما لم يعلم وجوده بدليل معين، قد يكون معلوماً بأدلة أخرى و نجد بعض العلماء يثبت الإجماع لعدم علمه بالمخالف ثم نجد أن المسألة خلافية لا إجماع فيها  .
> و يجب العمل بالدليل وإن لم يعرف أن أحداً عمل به فالكتاب والسنة  حجة بنفسهما لا يحتاجا إلى الاحتجاج بهما أن يكون أحد من الأئمة عمل بهما ، قال الشافعي في الرسالة: ((أخبرنا سفيان وعبد الوهاب عن يحيى بن سعيد عن سعيد بن المسيب أن عمر بن الخطاب قضى في الإبهام بخمس عشرة ، وفي التي تليها بعشر ، وفي الوسطى بعشر ، وفي التي تلي الخنصر بتسع ، وفي الخنصر بست قال الشافعي : لما كان معروفا ـ والله أعلم ـ عندنا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قضى في اليد بخمس ، وكانت اليد خمسة أطراف مختلفة الجمال والمنافع نزلها منازلها فحكم لكل واحد من الأطراف بقدره من دية الكف ، فلما وجدنا كتاب آل عمرو بن حزم فيه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال : (( وفي كل إصبع مما هنالك عشر من الإيل )) صاروا إليه ، وفي الحديث دلالتان : 
> أحدهما : قبول الخبر والآخر : أن يقبل الخبر في الوقت الذي يثبت فيه ، وإن لم يمض عمل من الأئمة بمثل الخبر الذي قبلوا ودلالة على أنه لو مضى عمل من أحد من الأئمة ثم وجد خبراً عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخالف عمله لترك عمله لخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ودلالة على أن حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يثبت بنفسه لا بعمل غيره )).
> وقال ابن حزم في الإحكام:
> (( فكل من أداه البرهان من النص أو الإجماع المتيقن إلى قول ما ، ولم يعرف أن أحد قبله قال بذلك القول ففرض عليه القول بما أدى إليه البرهان ، ومن خالفه فقد خالف الحق ومن خالف الحق فقد عصى الله تعالى ، ولم يشترط تعالى في ذلك أن يقول به قائل قبل القائل به ، بل أنكر على من قاله إذ يقول عز وجل حاكيا عن الكفار منكراً عليهم أنهم قالوا : { مَاسَمعْنَا بـِهَذَا فِي المِلَّةِ الآخِرَةِ } ومن خالف هذا فقد أنكر على جميع التابعين وجميع الفقهاء بعدهم ، لأن المسائل التي تكلم فيها الصحابة رضي الله عنهم من الاعتقاد والفتيا ، فكلها محصور مضبوط ، معروف عند أهل النقل من ثقات المحدثين وعلمائهم ، فكل مسألة لم يرد فيها قول عن صاحب لكن عن تابع فمن بعده ، فإن ذلك التابع قال في تلك المسألة بقول لم يقله أحد قبله بلا شك ، وكذلك كل مسألة لم يحفظ فيها قول عن صاحب ولا تابع وتكلم فيها الفقهاء بعدهم فإن ذلك الفقيه قد قال في تلك المسألة بقول لم يقله أحد قبله ((
> وقال ابن القيم في إعلام الموقعين:
> (( إذا كان عند الرجل الصحيحان أو أحدهما أو كتاب من سنن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم موثوق بما فيه فهل له أن يفتي بما يجده ؟، فقالت طائفة من المتأخرين : ليس له ذلك لأنه قد يكون منسوخاً أو له معارض أو يفهم من دلالته خلاف ما دل عليه فلا يجوز له العمل ولا الفتيا به حتى يسأل أهل الفقه والفتيا . وقال طائفة بل له أن يعمل به ويفتي به بل يتعين عليه كما كان الصحابة يفعلون إذا بلغهم الحديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحدث به بعضهم بعضاً بادروا إلى العمل به من غير توقف ولا بحث عن معارض ولا يقول أحد منهم قط : هل عمل بهذا فلان وفلان ، ولو رأوا من يقول ذلك لأنكروا عليه أشد الإنكار وكذلك التابعون وهذا معلوم بالضرورة لمن له أدنى خبرة بحال القول وسيرتهم وطول العهد بالنسبة ، وبعد الزمان وعتقها لا يسوغ ترك الأخذ بها والعمل بغيرها ولو كانت سنن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يسوغ العمل بها بعد صحتها حتى يعمل بها فلان أو فلان لكان قول فلان أو فلان عياراً على السنن ، ومزكيا لها ، وشرطاً في العمل بها ، وهذا من أبطل الباطل وقد أقام الله الحجة برسوله دون آحاد الأمة وقد أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بتبليغ سنته ودعا لمن بلَّغها ، فلو كان من بلغته لا يعمل بها حتى يعمل بها الإمام فلان والإمام فلان لم يكن في تبليغها فائدة وحصل الاكتفاء بقول فلان وفلان.(( 
> وقال أيضا في إعلام الموقعين :
> (( فدفعنا إلى زمان إذا قيل لأحدهم ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال كذا وكذا ، يقول من قال بهذا ؟ ويجعل هذا دفعاً في صدر الحديث أو يجعل جهله بالقائل حجة له في مخالفته وترك العمل به ، ولو نصح نفسه لعلم أن هذا الكلام من أعظم الباطل وأنه لا يحل دفع سنن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمثل هذا الجهل ، وأقبح من ذلك عذره في جهله إذ يعتقد أن الإجماع منعقد على مخالفة تلك السنة ، هذا سوء ظن بجماعة المسلمين إذ ينسبهم إلى اتفاقهم على مخالفة سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأقبح من ذلك عذره في دعوى هذا الإجماع وهو جهله ودعم عمله بمن قال بالحديث ، فعاد الأمر إلى تقديم جهله على السنة والله المستعان . ولا يعرف إمام من أئمة الإسلام البتة قال : لا نعمل بحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى نعرف من عمل به )) 
> ...


سبحان الله .. خرجت بنا عن الموضوع يا دكتور ولكن لا بأس، لعله لفائدة نخرج بها من هذا، ترجع بالنفع على هذا البحث وغيره ان شاء الله..
أخي دكتور ربيع عفا الله عني وعنك .. كل هذا الذي اجتهدت في نقله لا يخدمك في قضيتك هنا بحال من الأحوال ولا يُتعقب به على ما حدثتك به...
ذلك أن الأئمة الذين نقلتَ عنهم القول هنا يتكلمون في نص يبلغنا فنرده بقول فلان وفلان ممن لم يبلغهم ذلك النص، وهذا عين التقليد المذموم - فهل هذا هو ما فهمته أنت من تعقيبي؟؟؟ 
أخي ... من الذي له أن يقول كما هو مأثور عن بعض السلف: "أقول لك قال رسول الله وتقول لي قال فلان وفلان؟"؟ أهو رجل عامي أو في حكمه من حيث ضعف آلة النظر وقصرها؟ أم أنه العالم الذي حقق - على الأقل - ملكة الفهم والنظر والتمييز للسان الوحي والتحصل على أحكم الأفهام للنصوص وأضبطها جميعا: أفهام السلف الأول رضي الله عنهم؟؟ 
ثم ما قولك - وما ظنك أنه يكون قولهم كذلك - في رجل أعجمي - كحالنا، بالنسبة الى لسان الوحيين - يعرض عليه نص من نصوص السنة فيأخذه بفهمه هو ويعمل به ، مع أنه منسوخ معلوم باتفاق مشهور أنه منسوخ أو مع أن دلالته بفهم السلف وخير القرون على خلاف ما فهم هذا الأعجمي اتفاقا، أفيجوز أن نقره على فهمه هذا ونتركه عليه وقد تبين لنا ما لم يتبين له من المشروع في ذلك الباب، بحجة أنه لا يصح رد السنة لقول أحد من الخلق؟؟؟ 
من الذي قال أن تحقيق حسن الفهم والتأكد من مطابقة النص لما فهمه منه المخاطبون الأوائل به = تعطيل للعمل به تقديما لأقوال البشر عليه وتحكيما لها فيه؟؟؟ النص كما حفظ، فقد حفظ فهمه معه، والا صار الدين رسما بلا معنً يقول فيه كل أحد ما يهوى وما يريد، ولصرنا الى ما صار اليه أهل الكتاب بنصوصهم، وما هم عنا ببعيد!! 
متى يجب علي الأخذ بما فهمته أنا - أيا ما كان قدر علمي وتمييزي وان كنت أجهل العوام - من النص وعدم السعي في سؤال أهل الذكر فيه وتبين المراد منه؟ نقول لو كنت في صحراء مثلا أو في بلاد عمت بها الجهالة ولم تقع يدك الا على هذا النص الواحد وفهمته - على قدر فهمك - على وجه ما ولم تجد من هو أعلم منك حيث أنت لتتحقق من صحة فهمك هذا، فلا كتب مطبوعة ولا عالم رباني مشهود له بالسنة والعلم، فحينئذ لا يجوز لك أن تترك ذلك النص بدعوى أنه ربما كان منسوخا أو ربما كان كذا أو كان كذا، ولما يصل الى علمك غيره في بابه!! 
كان النبي عليه السلام لا يرد الدهن، كما دلت السنن! أرأيت لو أنك رجل غير مؤهل للنظر ولا فاهم للسان العرب ولا مجيد له - وهي أمور يتطلب تحصيلها ما تعلم مما أسأل الله أن تكون قد ضربت فيه بسهم وافر - فسمعت هذا النص، فأكثرت على أثر فهمك الفاسد من أكل دهون اللحم وشحومها بدعوى أن هذا ما جاءك به النص، ولما جاءك طلبة علم قالوا لك انما المراد الطيب، قلت لهم: أقول لك قال الرسول وتقول لي قال فلان وفلان ... أيكون منك هذا عملا يقرك عليه العقلاء ؟؟؟ 
كلا ولا ريب! ولك في حديث الرجل الذي احتلم في غزوة وكان مشجوجا في رأسه فأمره أصحابه بأن يغتسل ولم يروا له العذر فمات، فلما بلغ النبي عليه السلام أمرهم قال قتلوه قتلهم الله: هلا سألوا اذ لم يعلموا؟؟ أو كما قال عليه السلام! فهم ان سألتهم بأي شيء أفتوه في ذلك لقالوا لك: أفتيناه بما بلغنا من كلام النبي عليه السلام! ومع ذلك لم يعذرهم النبي عليه السلام لتفريطهم في بذل الوسع في تعلم ما اجتمع عليه الأمر وانتهى اليه في دين ربهم وفي عمل المسلمين!     
فالشاهد أخي أن هذه النقول هي في واجب المجتهد المطلق من الفقهاء، والذي قد بلغ من العلم ما به يكون في منزلة الصحابة عند تلقي النص فلا تعضله عجمة ولا جهالة تفريط عن حسن النظر فيها! أما الآن وقد توافرت النصوص في كل باب في كتب العلماء بشرحها المنقول والمأثور وأصبح متعينا على الأعيان ألا يفرطوا في تعلمها، وأصبح أمر القرون الثلاثة في مسائل الدين وما اتفقوا عليه واضحا مشفوعا بالنص .. فانه لا يسوغ الآن لرجل أن يفتح كتابا ويلتقط نصا من النصوص منفردا، أو يسمعه من هنا أو هناك، فينتزعه من نصوص الباب نزعا ثم يطير به يقول للناس، الرسول يأمر بكذا وكذا، وهو ما أحسن الفهم ولا عذر له في ترك ما لا يعجزه تعلمه وطلبه من غيره من النصوص في بابه ليجمعه اليه كما هو دأب أهل العلم والنظر ليصل الى الصواب في المسألة كما يصلون! 
أما قول ابن حزم رحمه الله فيما نقلته عنه فمتعقب عليه ومعلوم مذهب الظاهرية في مسائل الاجماع وليس هذا محل الخوض في هذا، والله المستعان!

ثانيا: أنت وبحثك لست من هذه القضية في شيء، لأن اخوانك يتعقبون عليك بأنك أسأت التأويل والفهم، فعند الاختلاف في فهم مراد الله من كلامه، أي الأفهام يكون حجة على أي؟؟؟ 
فهمك أنت أم فهم مخالفك؟ لا هذا ولا ذاك، وانما ما نقل الينا من أفهام أئمة التأويل من السلف رضي الله عنهم، من الصحابة والتابعين .. فاذا قال لك اخوانك من سلفك فيما فهمت، لم يكن لك أن تحتج عليهم بهذا الذي نقلتَ مما تكلم به الأئمة في شأن من بلغه نص من النصوص وبلغه كذلك أن فلانا وفلانا من أهل العلم لم يعملوا به، ربما لأنه لم يبلغهم أو غير ذلك، فردوا هذا بذاك! 
وهنا مسألة دقيقة ليتك تتأمل فيها: لو كان هذا النص صحيحا، واستدلالك وفهمك أنت منه هو الصواب، فلن تعدم سلفا بمثله أبدا، ولوجدته قولا معتبرا مشهورا من جملة الأقوال المنقولة عنهم .. لأن الله لن يحرم قرونا قبلك من هذا الصواب يخفيه عن الناس جميعا ويظهره اليوم لك أنت! فلو كان فهمك هو الصواب لما انقطع أثره عن السلف ولما اندثر ولما ضاع في جملة ما ضاع من الكتب والمصنفات القديمة التي تحتج بضياعها لامكان أن يكون قولك مما ضاع فيها!! فهل أنت مطالب بالنظر في أقوالهم التي بلغتنا لترى هل وافقتهم أم شذذت عنهم؟ نقول نعم ولا شك! لأنه ما من أحد يرجى له أن يكون على مراد الله من وحيه لنبيه كما يرجى لهؤلاء، وهم أعلم به ممن جاء بعدهم ولا بد! فهل أنت ممن يصفون أتباع هذا المنهج الحكيم بأنهم مقلدون، يدخلونهم في هذه النقول التي جئت بها؟؟ اذا فقد تبرأت من سلفيتك وضربت كلام الأئمة بعضه ببعض وما فهمته أصلا ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!
فالذي اتفق عليه المسلمون من جملة أقوال في تأويل هذه النصوص ذاعت وانتشرت بينهم، حتى صار الخارج عليها شاذا على اجماعهم، مجهلا لهم، هذه الأقوال يلزمك الرجوع اليها ومراجعة فهمك عليها، لأنك لن تؤتى ما حرموه هم أو غفلت عنه قرون المسلمين ولو كنت أعلم أهل الأرض في زمانك!! ولا شأن لتعين هذا الأمر عليك بكون المجتهد الذي يبلغه نص لا يعلم له سلفا في العمل به = يجب عليه العمل به كما كان الحال مع كثير من الصحابة! 
لا أحد يطالبك بترك نص من النصوص لفهمه هو، ولو كان رأس العلماء في زمانه!! 
ولكننا نناقشك في فهمك للنصوص ابتداءا، فأنت لست في حكم الواجد لما فقده غيره من سابقيه من أهل النظر، من نص في الباب لم يبلغهم، قتعين عليه ترك اجتهاداتهم لما عنده اذ وقف على ما فقدوه وان كثروا، انما أنت واقف على ذات النصوص التي وقفوا عليها من أقدمهم قرنا الى أحدثهم، دون انقطاع، والكلام الآن في التأويل لما بلغك وبلغهم، فتأمل الفرق الدقيق أيها الطالب السلفي بارك الله فيك!

----------


## أبو الفداء

عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر دل على بطلانها نصوص واضحة في استغفار كثير من النبيين عما وقعوا فيه منها، وتوبتهم منه، وشبهتك في أنهم مأمور باتباعهم فكيف يذنبون، مردود عليها بأنهم بشر ونحن بشر وكمالهم كمال بشر لا كمال ملائكة، ولأننا مأمورون باتباعهم والتأسي بهم فما أذنب منهم أحد الا وقد نبهه الله الى ذنبه من فوره وحمله على التوبة منه والاستغفار في أعجل ما يكون ذلك من عبد من العباد وهذا هو محل اقتدائنا بهم!! غب سرعة التوبة والثبات عليها لا في المعصية نفسها أيا ما كانت!! فكل بني آدم خطائون وخير الخطائين التوابون! وهذا في منطوق الحديث خطأ جعله الحديث ذنبا يتاب عليه، وما بين أيدينا هنا في نسيان آدم ذنب أيضا سماه القرءان ذنبا وتاب عليه آدم عليه السلام فغفره الله له، ولا فرق!
أما ما نطلب منك السلف فيه هو قولك بأن نسيان آدم عليه السلام كان نسيان سهو! كان يأكل من الشجرة وما يدري حالئذ أن هذه هي الشجرة التي نهاه الله عن الأكل منها! هذا ان فرضنا أنه هو المراد بنسيان آدم عليه السلام: السهو الذي هو الانغلاق الذهني اللحظي عن الشيء .. فهذا قد عده القرءان ذنبا وقد تاب منه آدم على أي حال .. ولكن قولك أنه من هذا القبيل، هو ما نطالبك بسلفك فيه، وهو قول يخالفه ما جاء من النصوص بينا في كون الشيطان قد زين لهما المعصية وقاسمهما على أن الله ما نهاهما عنها الا لأنها شجرة الخلد وفيها ملك لا يبلى وكذا، فدل ذلك - والله أعلم - على أن نسيانه ما كان على نحو ما فهمته أنت من النسيان، والذي لا يدخل في جملة المعاصي، وانما كان من قبيل الترك لما أمره الله به، أخذا منه بتأويل فاسد جاءه من كائن حذره الله منه وشدد عليه في التحذير، وهو تأويل باطل يخالف ما علمه من ربه بالتلقي المباشر الذي لا واسطة فيه!
فكيف يقال بعد ما توافر من النصوص في المسألة في القرءان والسنة أن نسيان آدم كان من جنس السهو؟؟؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

لم يأتِ الدكتور حتى الآن بنقل واحد عن السلف في العصمة أو في تفسير الآية وإنما حشد نقولات عن المتأخرين وبعضها لا يسلم له فهمه منها ،وحتى لا نُطيل على الإخوان = نرفع لهم غداً بإذن الله إبطال تلك الضلالات التي قالها الدكتور وافتراها على كلام الله تعالى..

----------


## ابن الرومية

> حبيبي في الله وجود مخالف للقول من البعض لا من الكل هو مخالفة بعض لا مخالفة كل و الأقوال كلها غير محفوظة ضاع مبعضها و قد كان الليث أفضل من امالك لكن تلامذته قصروا في نقل علمه فضاع الكثير من علم هذا العالم فهناك مذاهب اندثرت ولا مناص من ذلك ولا انكار فكيف يحتج بأن وجود المخالف من السلف يلزم الجميع بالأخذ بقوله دون الأقوال الأخرى أننزل قول العالم من السلف منزلة الكتاب والسنة .


يا أخي الحبيب ما تتكلم فيه مما يحتاج الى معرفته و مقتضى الكلام فيه موجود في عصرهم و تقتضي الدواعي نقله و مثل هذا قد ضمن الله حفظه و الا ما أمكنك معرفة اجماع أبدا فضلا عن معرفة معاني القرآن و هي أيضا عامتها منقولة من هذه الطرائق والا فلن يصح لك اجماع ابدا و لا حتى في دفع العدو الصائل عن غزة..فكل ما تحكي فيه اجماعا و الا و لمخالفك أن يحكي فيه الخلاف بقولك : و ما أدراك أن هناك من قال و لم ينقل لنا قوله....ولن يستقيم لك لا عقيدة لبناء أسرة و لا تربية أولاد و قيام دولة و لا دنيا لبناء اقتصاد و دفع  عدو بل و حتى بمعرفة العدو من الصديق ...

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> سبحان الله .. خرجت بنا عن الموضوع يا دكتور ولكن لا بأس، لعله لفائدة نخرج بها من هذا، ترجع بالنفع على هذا البحث وغيره ان شاء الله..
> أخي دكتور ربيع عفا الله عني وعنك .. كل هذا الذي اجتهدت في نقله لا يخدمك في قضيتك هنا بحال من الأحوال ولا يُتعقب به على ما حدثتك به...
> ذلك أن الأئمة الذين نقلتَ عنهم القول هنا يتكلمون في نص يبلغنا فنرده بقول فلان وفلان ممن لم يبلغهم ذلك النص، وهذا عين التقليد المذموم - فهل هذا هو ما فهمته أنت من تعقيبي؟؟؟ 
> أخي ... من الذي له أن يقول كما هو مأثور عن بعض السلف: "أقول لك قال رسول الله وتقول لي قال فلان وفلان؟"؟ أهو رجل عامي أو في حكمه من حيث ضعف آلة النظر وقصرها؟ أم أنه العالم الذي حقق - على الأقل - ملكة الفهم والنظر والتمييز للسان الوحي والتحصل على أحكم الأفهام للنصوص وأضبطها جميعا: أفهام السلف الأول رضي الله عنهم؟؟ 
> ثم ما قولك - وما ظنك أنه يكون قولهم كذلك - في رجل أعجمي - كحالنا، بالنسبة الى لسان الوحيين - يعرض عليه نص من نصوص السنة فيأخذه بفهمه هو ويعمل به ، مع أنه منسوخ معلوم باتفاق مشهور أنه منسوخ أو مع أن دلالته بفهم السلف وخير القرون على خلاف ما فهم هذا الأعجمي اتفاقا، أفيجوز أن نقره على فهمه هذا ونتركه عليه وقد تبين لنا ما لم يتبين له من المشروع في ذلك الباب، بحجة أنه لا يصح رد السنة لقول أحد من الخلق؟؟؟ 
> من الذي قال أن تحقيق حسن الفهم والتأكد من مطابقة النص لما فهمه منه المخاطبون الأوائل به = تعطيل للعمل به تقديما لأقوال البشر عليه وتحكيما لها فيه؟؟؟ النص كما حفظ، فقد حفظ فهمه معه، والا صار الدين رسما بلا معنً يقول فيه كل أحد ما يهوى وما يريد، ولصرنا الى ما صار اليه أهل الكتاب بنصوصهم، وما هم عنا ببعيد!! 
> متى يجب علي الأخذ بما فهمته أنا - أيا ما كان قدر علمي وتمييزي وان كنت أجهل العوام - من النص وعدم السعي في سؤال أهل الذكر فيه وتبين المراد منه؟ نقول لو كنت في صحراء مثلا أو في بلاد عمت بها الجهالة ولم تقع يدك الا على هذا النص الواحد وفهمته - على قدر فهمك - على وجه ما ولم تجد من هو أعلم منك حيث أنت لتتحقق من صحة فهمك هذا، فلا كتب مطبوعة ولا عالم رباني مشهود له بالسنة والعلم، فحينئذ لا يجوز لك أن تترك ذلك النص بدعوى أنه ربما كان منسوخا أو ربما كان كذا أو كان كذا، ولما يصل الى علمك غيره في بابه!! 
> كان النبي عليه السلام لا يرد الدهن، كما دلت السنن! أرأيت لو أنك رجل غير مؤهل للنظر ولا فاهم للسان العرب ولا مجيد له - وهي أمور يتطلب تحصيلها ما تعلم مما أسأل الله أن تكون قد ضربت فيه بسهم وافر - فسمعت هذا النص، فأكثرت على أثر فهمك الفاسد من أكل دهون اللحم وشحومها بدعوى أن هذا ما جاءك به النص، ولما جاءك طلبة علم قالوا لك انما المراد الطيب، قلت لهم: أقول لك قال الرسول وتقول لي قال فلان وفلان ... أيكون منك هذا عملا يقرك عليه العقلاء ؟؟؟ 
> كلا ولا ريب! ولك في حديث الرجل الذي احتلم في غزوة وكان مشجوجا في رأسه فأمره أصحابه بأن يغتسل ولم يروا له العذر فمات، فلما بلغ النبي عليه السلام أمرهم قال قتلوه قتلهم الله: هلا سألوا اذ لم يعلموا؟؟ أو كما قال عليه السلام! فهم ان سألتهم بأي شيء أفتوه في ذلك لقالوا لك: أفتيناه بما بلغنا من كلام النبي عليه السلام! ومع ذلك لم يعذرهم النبي عليه السلام لتفريطهم في بذل الوسع في تعلم ما اجتمع عليه الأمر وانتهى اليه في دين ربهم وفي عمل المسلمين!     
> ...




أخي الحبيب الناصح أكرر قولي يجب العمل بالدليل و إن لم يعرف أن أحد عمل به و كلام العلماء واضح في المسألة .


قولك حبيبي في الله : (( الأئمة الذين نقلتَ عنهم القول هنا يتكلمون في نص يبلغنا فنرده بقول فلان وفلان ممن لم يبلغهم ذلك النص  ))

جوابه : هناك الكثير من النصوص الدالة على عصمة الأنبياء قد بينت طرف منها سابقا و أنت تتكلم معي في عصمة الأنبياء أو صدور معصية آدم نسيانا  و قد قامت أدلة على هذه وهذه فلو سلمنا جدلا عدم وجود قائل من لعلماء به فهذا لا يضير دلالة النصوص على العصمة .


قولك حبيبي في الله : (( من الذي له أن يقول كما هو مأثور عن بعض السلف: "أقول لك قال رسول الله وتقول لي قال فلان وفلان؟"؟ أهو رجل عامي أو في حكمه من حيث ضعف آلة النظر وقصرها؟ أم أنه العالم الذي حقق - على الأقل - ملكة الفهم والنظر والتمييز للسان الوحي والتحصل على أحكم الأفهام للنصوص وأضبطها جميعا: أفهام السلف الأول رضي الله عنهم؟؟ ))

جوابه : رجل الدين غير معصوم من أن يخطيء في الفهم والحديث الصحيح الذي في سنن أبي داود :
((نضر الله امرأ سمع منا حديثا فحفظه حتى يبلغه فرب حامل فقه إلى من هو أفقه منه ورب حامل فقه ليس بفقيه  ))

و الصحابة والتابعين و غيرهم من العلماء  قامت الأدلة على خطأ بعضهم في بعض المسائل فكيف يكون قولهم حجة في دين الله و قد خالف الصحابة بعضهم بعض و خالف التابعين بعض الصحابة في مسائل والعكس و لم يدع أحد منهم عصمة القول له و لا أن قوله هو الذي يجب على الجميع فهم الكتاب والسنة به .

و الله قد يفتح على الأعجمي ما لم يفتحه على العربي و ليس الحق حكرا على العربي 

قولك حبيبي في الله : (( النص كما حفظ، فقد حفظ فهمه معه  ))
جوابه : لو كان الفهم قد حفظ معه لما تضاربت أقوال العلماء في كثير من المسائل ، والنص قد حفظ و ما يمكن به أن يفهم لا بفهمه إذ يرد عليك ذلك وجود مسائل مختلف فيها ووجود أفهام للعلماء قد ضاعت .

قولك حبيبي في الله : (( لو كنت في صحراء مثلا أو في بلاد عمت بها الجهالة ولم تقع يدك الا على هذا النص الواحد وفهمته - على قدر فهمك - على وجه ما ولم تجد من هو أعلم منك حيث أنت لتتحقق من صحة فهمك هذا، فلا كتب مطبوعة ولا عالم رباني مشهود له بالسنة والعلم، فحينئذ لا يجوز لك أن تترك ذلك النص بدعوى أنه ربما كان منسوخا أو ربما كان كذا أو كان كذا، ولما يصل الى علمك غيره في بابه!!  ))
جوابه : عند وجودي في مكان لا يمكنني معه العلم بالمسألة إلا بأحد أدلتها فيجب على العمل بهذا الدليل لأن هذه هي تقوى الله قدر استطاعتي في هذه الحالة 



قولك حبيبي في الله : (( كان النبي عليه السلام لا يرد الدهن، كما دلت السنن! أرأيت لو أنك رجل غير مؤهل للنظر ولا فاهم للسان العرب ولا مجيد له - وهي أمور يتطلب تحصيلها ما تعلم مما أسأل الله أن تكون قد ضربت فيه بسهم وافر - فسمعت هذا النص، فأكثرت على أثر فهمك الفاسد من أكل دهون اللحم وشحومها بدعوى أن هذا ما جاءك به النص، ولما جاءك طلبة علم قالوا لك انما المراد الطيب، قلت لهم: أقول لك قال الرسول وتقول لي قال فلان وفلان ... أيكون منك هذا عملا يقرك عليه العقلاء ؟؟؟(( 

جوابه : أنت تستدل بنصوص أخطيء فهمها و الخطأ ورارد على الصحابي و على التابعي وعلى الأئمة الأعلام 


قولك حبيبي في الله : (( ولك في حديث الرجل الذي احتلم في غزوة وكان مشجوجا في رأسه فأمره أصحابه بأن يغتسل ولم يروا له العذر فمات، فلما بلغ النبي عليه السلام أمرهم قال قتلوه قتلهم الله: هلا سألوا اذ لم يعلموا؟؟ ))

جوابه : هذا حجة عليك لا لك فهذا يدل على جواز خطأ الصحابي في الفهم فلا يكون قوله حجة ملزمة فضلا عن قول تابعي أو إمام من الأئمة .





قولك حبيبي في الله : (( الله لن يحرم قرونا قبلك من هذا الصواب يخفيه عن الناس جميعا ويظهره اليوم لك أنت ))
جوابه : من قال أن هذا الفهم ظهر لي بل هناك علماء أفاضل قالوا به قبل ابن تيمية رحمه الله وبعده بل هناك من العلماء من نسب لبعض السلف هذا القول و لكن لم ينص على أسمائهم كالقاضي عياض و القرطبي و هم أقدم من ابن تيمية و أقرب للقرون الثلاثة منه .





قولك حبيبي في الله : (( فلو كان فهمك هو الصواب لما انقطع أثره عن السلف ولما اندثر ولما ضاع في جملة ما ضاع من الكتب والمصنفات القديمة التي تحتج بضياعها لامكان أن يكون قولك مما ضاع فيها ))
جوابه : يا أخي هناك من العلماء من قال أن جماعة من السلف قال به كالقاضي عياض ومنهم من نسبه لبعض أصحاب مالك و أبي حنيفة والشافعي فهل أصدق القرطبي أم أصدقك و هل أصدق القاضي عياض أم أصدقك فإذا كان قد وجد من العلماء من نسب هذا القول لبعض السلف فلما العدول و دعوى عدم الورود و إذا كان هذا ما عرفناه فكيغ بما لم نعرفه ؟!!

قولك حبيبي في الله : ((فالذي اتفق عليه المسلمون من جملة أقوال في تأويل هذه النصوص ذاعت وانتشرت بينهم، حتى صار الخارج عليها شاذا على اجماعهم، مجهلا لهم، هذه الأقوال يلزمك الرجوع اليها ومراجعة فهمك عليها، لأنك لن تؤتى ما حرموه هم أو غفلت عنه قرون المسلمين ولو كنت أعلم أهل الأرض في زمانك!! ))
جوابه : من الذي ادعى الإجماع وهناك من العلماء من خالف و نقلت أقوالهم سابقا 





قولك حبيبي في الله : ((ولكننا نناقشك في فهمك للنصوص ابتداءا، فأنت لست في حكم الواجد لما فقده غيره من سابقيه من أهل النظر، من نص في الباب لم يبلغهم، قتعين عليه ترك اجتهاداتهم لما عنده اذ وقف على ما فقدوه وان كثروا، انما أنت واقف على ذات النصوص التي وقفوا عليها من أقدمهم قرنا الى أحدثهم، دون انقطاع، والكلام الآن في التأويل لما بلغك وبلغهم، فتأمل الفرق الدقيق أيها الطالب السلفي بارك الله فيك! ))

جوابه : يا أخي هناك علماء أفاضل قالوا به ولست وحدي الذي أقول به وكتب التفسير قد تجد فيها ما قلت به و ما قال به غيري فعب على العلماء السابقين الذين قالوا بقولي وهم اعلم بالتفسير منك و مني

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر دل على بطلانها نصوص واضحة في استغفار كثير من النبيين عما وقعوا فيه منها، وتوبتهم منه، وشبهتك في أنهم مأمور باتباعهم فكيف يذنبون، مردود عليها بأنهم بشر ونحن بشر وكمالهم كمال بشر لا كمال ملائكة، ولأننا مأمورون باتباعهم والتأسي بهم فما أذنب منهم أحد الا وقد نبهه الله الى ذنبه من فوره وحمله على التوبة منه والاستغفار في أعجل ما يكون ذلك من عبد من العباد وهذا هو محل اقتدائنا بهم!! غب سرعة التوبة والثبات عليها لا في المعصية نفسها أيا ما كانت!! فكل بني آدم خطائون وخير الخطائين التوابون! وهذا في منطوق الحديث خطأ جعله الحديث ذنبا يتاب عليه، وما بين أيدينا هنا في نسيان آدم ذنب أيضا سماه القرءان ذنبا وتاب عليه آدم عليه السلام فغفره الله له، ولا فرق!
> أما ما نطلب منك السلف فيه هو قولك بأن نسيان آدم عليه السلام كان نسيان سهو! كان يأكل من الشجرة وما يدري حالئذ أن هذه هي الشجرة التي نهاه الله عن الأكل منها! هذا ان فرضنا أنه هو المراد بنسيان آدم عليه السلام: السهو الذي هو الانغلاق الذهني اللحظي عن الشيء .. فهذا قد عده القرءان ذنبا وقد تاب منه آدم على أي حال .. ولكن قولك أنه من هذا القبيل، هو ما نطالبك بسلفك فيه، وهو قول يخالفه ما جاء من النصوص بينا في كون الشيطان قد زين لهما المعصية وقاسمهما على أن الله ما نهاهما عنها الا لأنها شجرة الخلد وفيها ملك لا يبلى وكذا، فدل ذلك - والله أعلم - على أن نسيانه ما كان على نحو ما فهمته أنت من النسيان، والذي لا يدخل في جملة المعاصي، وانما كان من قبيل الترك لما أمره الله به، أخذا منه بتأويل فاسد جاءه من كائن حذره الله منه وشدد عليه في التحذير، وهو تأويل باطل يخالف ما علمه من ربه بالتلقي المباشر الذي لا واسطة فيه!
> فكيف يقال بعد ما توافر من النصوص في المسألة في القرءان والسنة أن نسيان آدم كان من جنس السهو؟؟؟


قولك حبيبي في الله : ((عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر دل على بطلانها نصوص واضحة في استغفار كثير من النبيين عما وقعوا فيه منها، وتوبتهم منه )).

جوابه : هذه دعوى تحتاج برهان والاستغفار لا يستلزم وقوع الفعل عمدا فهي نصوص أعم من موضع النزاع و عند النظر لن تجد نص يدل على وقوع ذنب منهم عمدا 



قولك حبيبي في الله : ((وشبهتك في أنهم مأمور باتباعهم فكيف يذنبون، مردود عليها بأنهم بشر ونحن بشر وكمالهم كمال بشر لا كمال ملائكة، ولأننا مأمورون باتباعهم والتأسي بهم فما أذنب منهم أحد الا وقد نبهه الله الى ذنبه من فوره وحمله على التوبة منه والاستغفار في أعجل ما يكون ذلك من عبد من العباد وهذا هو محل اقتدائنا ))

جوابه : هذه دعوى تحتاج برهان فكما أنهم بشر إلا أن الله اجتباهم لتبليغ رسالته كي يقتدي الناس بهم فكيف يقترفون المعاصي فيكون قدوة في الشر إذ من يطع الله إن عصوه و إذا كان النبي يقترف الذنب فكيف بغيره و الاستغفار لا يستلزم الذنب المتعمد 
قولك حبيبي في الله : (( فكل بني آدم خطائون وخير الخطائين التوابون! وهذا في منطوق الحديث خطأ جعله الحديث ذنبا يتاب عليه، وما بين أيدينا هنا في نسيان آدم ذنب أيضا سماه القرءان ذنبا وتاب عليه آدم عليه السلام فغفره الله له، ولا فرق ))
جوابه : دليك أعم من موضع النزاع ففعل الخطأ شيء و القول بأنه خطأ متعمد شيء آخر و التوبة تجب للخطأ المتعمد و غير المتعمد و إذا خصصت التوبة لخطأ دون خطأ فقد خصصت بلا مخصص .

قولك حبيبي في الله : (( ما نطلب منك السلف فيه هو قولك بأن نسيان آدم عليه السلام كان نسيان سهو ))
جوابه : الآية حجتي و إن لم أعرف لي سلف فيها و كيف ابن عباس فسر نسيان العهد بالنسيان الظاهر قال ابن أبي حاتم: (( حدثنا أحمد بن سنان، حدثنا أسباط بن محمد، حدثنا الأعمش عن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس قال: إنما سمي الإنسان؛ لأنه عهد إليه فنسي، وكذا رواه علي بن أبي طلحة عنه ))  وقول ابن عباس في تفسير أنه الترك لا يعارض النسيان الحقيقي فنسي الشيء يستلزم تركه كمن فسر من السلف تجري بأعيننا بقوله : تجري بمرأى منا فالرؤية لا تنفي العين .و قال بنسيان آدم ما عهد إليه أيضا ابن زيد و قد قال بهذا القول من هم أقرب للسلف منك كالقاضي عياض وابن العربي .
وأنت من حجتك في أن آدم قد أكل الشجرة متعمدا لا ساهيا ولا ناسيا كما نص القرآن 

قولك حبيبي في الله : ((وهو قول يخالفه ما جاء من النصوص بينا في كون الشيطان قد زين لهما المعصية وقاسمهما على أن الله ما نهاهما عنها الا لأنها شجرة الخلد وفيها ملك لا يبلى وكذا، فدل ذلك - والله أعلم - على أن نسيانه ما كان على نحو ما فهمته أنت من النسيان، والذي لا يدخل في جملة المعاصي، وانما كان من قبيل الترك لما أمره الله به، أخذا منه بتأويل فاسد جاءه من كائن حذره الله منه وشدد عليه في التحذير، وهو تأويل باطل يخالف ما علمه من ربه بالتلقي المباشر الذي لا واسطة فيه! ))
جوابه :  قولك هذا هو خلاف ما نص عليه القرآن و كون الشيطان ذكرهما فهذا لا يستوجب استذكار آدم عليه السلام واستحضاره لعهد الله حال المعصية بل هذا التذكير قبل الخطيئة بعد لحن الحجة و الدليل قوله تعالى : ﴿ فَوَسْوَسَ إِلَيْهِ الشَّيْطَانُ قَالَ يَا آدَمُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لَّا يَبْلَى فَأَكَلَا مِنْهَا فَبَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِن وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى ﴾    فقوله تعالى : (( فأكلا منها )) أي بعد وسوسة الشيطان لآدم و لحنه في القول فالفاء تدل على الترتيب فبعد الوسوسة نسي العهد فهو ناسي حقيقة و أنت متأول للنسيان بلا دليل والله المستعان .

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> يا أخي الحبيب ما تتكلم فيه مما يحتاج الى معرفته و مقتضى الكلام فيه موجود في عصرهم و تقتضي الدواعي نقله و مثل هذا قد ضمن الله حفظه و الا ما أمكنك معرفة اجماع أبدا فضلا عن معرفة معاني القرآن و هي أيضا عامتها منقولة من هذه الطرائق والا فلن يصح لك اجماع ابدا و لا حتى في دفع العدو الصائل عن غزة..فكل ما تحكي فيه اجماعا و الا و لمخالفك أن يحكي فيه الخلاف بقولك : و ما أدراك أن هناك من قال و لم ينقل لنا قوله....ولن يستقيم لك لا عقيدة لبناء أسرة و لا تربية أولاد و قيام دولة و لا دنيا لبناء اقتصاد و دفع  عدو بل و حتى بمعرفة العدو من الصديق ...




حبيبي في الله دواعي النقل إن وجدت فالنقل في الكتب قد ضاع منه البعض بضياع الكتب و النقل في الصدور لم ينقل إلا بعض أقوال فكيف نقول بدواعي النقل مع احتمال الضياع خاصة أن الكثير من الكتب قد ضاعت و كثير من المذاهب اندثرت و لا يمكن الاستدلال بنفي الخلاف على الإجماع .
ودليل فساد هذا القول أن الله حرم الظن و من الظن دعوى الإجماع بحجة عدم الخلاف فهو قطع بالظن من غير دليل قاطع أو دليل يغلب على الظن ، فلا يصح.
و اكرر  عدم العلم بالخلاف ليس علماً بالعدم فأقوال العلماء كثيرة فلعل الناس اختلفوا ولم ينقل إلينا و كيف نجزم بما ليس لنا به علم من استقراء أقوال العلماء .
إثبات الإجماع دعوى تحتاج إلى دليل، ونافي النزاع لا دليل معه سوى عدم علمه بالمنازع، فلا يصح اعتباره إجماعاً .

قال ابن حزم : 
 واعلموا أنّ الذي يدعي ويقطع بدعوى الإجماع في مثل هذا أي في المسائل المنفي فيها الخلاف، فإنَّه من أجهل الناس بأقوال الناس واختلافهم، وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فظهر كذب من ادعى أنَّ ما لا يعرف فيه خلاف فهو إجماع ( الإحكام )


قال ابن القيم في أصول مذهب أحمد بن حنبل : 
ولم يكن يقدم على الحديث الصحيح عملاً ولا رأياً......لاقول صاحب ولا عدم علمه بالمخالف الذي يسميه كثير من الناس إجماعاً ( إعلام الموقعين )


و نسبه ابن القيم للشافعي : 
وكذلك الشافعي أيضاً نص في رسالته الجديدة على أنَّ ما لا يُعلم فيه خلاف فليس إجماعاً( إعلام الموقعين )

و قال ابن القيم في تفسير قول الإمام أحمد من ادعى الإجماع فهو كاذب :
فهذا هو الذي أنكره الإمام أحمد من دعوى الإجماع، أي اعتبار عدم العلم بالمخالف إجماعاً، لا ما يظن الناس أنه استبعاد لوجوده ( إعلام الموقعين )

و إليك ما يدل على فساد هذا القول : و هي أمور تتوافر الهمم على نقلها و مع ذلك الأئمة الأعلام  لم يعرفوا وجود المخالف .

قال الشافعي في زكاة البقر: (( في الثلاثين تبيع، وفي الأربعين مسنَّة لا أعلم خلافاً  ))
 ورد عليه ابن حزم فقال : (( وإن الخلاف في ذلك عن جابر بن عبد الله، وسعيد بن المسيب، وقتادة، وعمال ابن الزبير في المدينة، ثم عن إبراهيم النخعي، وعن أبي حنيفة, لأشهر من أن يجهله من يتعاطى العلم )) ( الإحكام في أصول الأحكام )
وكان مالك يرى رد اليمين  و قال : (( فهذا مما لا اختلاف فيه عند أحد من الناس، ولا بلد من البلدان )) مع أن عثمان  كان لا يرى رد اليمين ، وكذلك ابن عباس، ومن التابعين الحكم وغيره، وابن أبي ليلى، وأبو حنيفة وأصحابه، وكانوا هم القضاة في ذلك الوقت .

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> لم يأتِ الدكتور حتى الآن بنقل واحد عن السلف في العصمة أو في تفسير الآية وإنما حشد نقولات عن المتأخرين وبعضها لا يسلم له فهمه منها ،وحتى لا نُطيل على الإخوان = نرفع لهم غداً بإذن الله إبطال تلك الضلالات التي قالها الدكتور وافتراها على كلام الله تعالى..


حبيبي في الله من أول مشاركة لك لآخر مشاركة لك لم تأتنا بنقولات و قد أتيت لك بنقولات و أتيت لك بأقوال  للعلماء الذين ذكروا أن بعض السلف قال بقولي فانظر في نقولاتي و فندها و أتنا بنقولاتك و أثبت حجيتها فأنا غدا وبعد غد سأكون غير موجود عندك وقت كافي للتأتي بنقولاتك و لاداعي من الكلام بلا أدلة

----------


## ابن الرومية

> حبيبي في الله دواعي النقل إن وجدت فالنقل في الكتب قد ضاع منه البعض بضياع الكتب و النقل في الصدور لم ينقل إلا بعض أقوال


يا أخي الحبيب هل تعقل ما تقول؟؟ الشيء الذي تتوافر الدواعي على نقله معناه  نقله بحفظه..انما يضيع ما لا تتوافر الدواعي على نقله ....فما قلت الا أن ...ما تتوافر الدواعي على حفظه فلم يحفظ منه شيء....و اما الأمثلة التي ذكرتموها و هي و ان لم تكن بقدر خطورة عصمة الأنبياء و مع ذلك فهي دليل على ما نقول فها هي قد نقل فيها الخلاف و لم يضع فائت أنت بنقل مثلما أتى ابن حزم و غيره للرد على الشافعي و غيره و لن يكلمك أحد ...و الا يا أخي لن يبقى هناك اجماع اذ حتى ان اجماع الصحابة نفسه معرض لهذا الاحتمال أن لا تكون نقلت الينا مذاهبهم و أقوالهم

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

ما زال الدكتور يستعجل رزقه صبر يا مولانا ..وعموماً تستطيع أن تتصبر بهذا:

1- لم تستطع النقل عن واحد من السلف ما يؤيد ما تقول ..وإنما وقف سعيك عند النقل عمن نقل عن بعض أصحاب الشافعي وأحمد و..

2-انقل عن واحد فقط من الصحابة أو التابعين أو أتباعهم وافق قولك؟؟

3- الذي ذكره الآمدي وشيخ الإسلام هو إجماع قطعي محفوظ عن السلف وليس عدم علم بالمخالف.

4- الذين نقلت عنهم موافقتك -إن صح فهمك عن كلهم- هم حادثون بعد السلف(ويبدو أن عندك خلط في معنى السلف).
5-وخلافهم حادث بعد إجماع السلف الذي حكاه شيخ الإسلام والآمدي.
6-وكل خلاف حادث بعد إجماع السلف فهو خلاف غير معتبر.
7-إجماع السلف ثابت بنقل عالمين ، وباستقراء لتفسير كتاب الله الذي وقف عنده السلف آية آية وفسروه ولم يقل واحد منهم هذا الهراء الذي قلته.
8-ما جوابك عمن يعترض على عقيدتك في الصفات بنفس اعتراضك ويقول: لعل بعض الصحابة فسر آيات الصفات بمثل تفسيرنا (أستغفر الله بل هو تحريف وهو أخف من تحريفك) مع العلم أن تأويلهم لنصوص الصفات أحسن من تأويلك.(وهو تحريف)
9-انقل عن واحد من الأئمة الأربعة وكتبهم متوافرة = ما يوافق قولك ما دمت تستند إلى بعض أتباعهم.
10- عندنا إجماع منقول بلفظ الإجماع،وآيات توارد السلف على تفسيرها فلم يُحرفها أحدهم تحريفك،ونقول عن السلف في إثبات ذنوب الأنبياء وأنها معاصي .

تلك عشرة كاملة تصبر بها حتى يأتيك المزيد..

وإن كان التركيز ضعيفاً لهذه المآسي التي تملأ شاشات العالم..

رُحماك اللهم بإخواننا فإنهم مستضعفون ولا ناصر لهم سواك...

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> ما زال الدكتور يستعجل رزقه صبر يا مولانا ..وعموماً تستطيع أن تتصبر بهذا:
> 
> 1- لم تستطع النقل عن واحد من السلف ما يؤيد ما تقول ..وإنما وقف سعيك عند النقل عمن نقل عن بعض أصحاب الشافعي وأحمد و..
> 
> 2-انقل عن واحد فقط من الصحابة أو التابعين أو أتباعهم وافق قولك؟؟
> 
> 3- الذي ذكره الآمدي وشيخ الإسلام هو إجماع قطعي محفوظ عن السلف وليس عدم علم بالمخالف.
> 
> 4- الذين نقلت عنهم موافقتك -إن صح فهمك عن كلهم- هم حادثون بعد السلف(ويبدو أن عندك خلط في معنى السلف).
> ...




قد ذكرت وفيات العلماء من أجل كشف بطلان قولك فالقرطبي أقدم من ابن تيمية نقل وجود مخالف و القاضي عياض أقدم من الآمدي نقل وجود مخالف أنت تأخذ ما تهواه وتترك ما لا تهواه 

هل جهل الإجماع ابن العربي وعلمه ابن تيمية مع أن ابن العربي أقدم ؟
هل جهل الإجماع البغوي و علمه ابن تيمية مع أن البغوي أقدم ؟ 
سبحانك ربي هذا بهتان عظيم و إجماع علم من علماء أقدم وجود مخالف كيف يقال أنه إجماع فتنقل الإجماع عمن أقدم من الجميع حتى تصح دعواك و إلا فلا تدعي ما ليس لك به علم 
و أنت انقل عن واحد من الأئمة الأربعة أنه قال حدوث معاصي الأنبياء تعمدا مازلت تغفل عن محل نزاعي معك أنت ناقل عن ابن تيمية و ابن تيمية خالفه من هو أقدم منه و إمام بحر 
ولا ألزم بشيء علم وجود مخالف شئت أم أبيت 
آيات الصفات لم يأتي أحد بأنها أولت و نصوص العلماء القدامى صريحة أما مسألتنا فأين النصوص الذين يثبتون فيها وقوع الذنوب منهم تعمدا وقصدا

----------


## أبو الفداء

> أخي الحبيب الناصح أكرر قولي يجب العمل بالدليل و إن لم يعرف أن أحد عمل به و كلام العلماء واضح في المسألة .
> قولك حبيبي في الله : (( الأئمة الذين نقلتَ عنهم القول هنا يتكلمون في نص يبلغنا فنرده بقول فلان وفلان ممن لم يبلغهم ذلك النص  ))
> جوابه : هناك الكثير من النصوص الدالة على عصمة الأنبياء قد بينت طرف منها سابقا و أنت تتكلم معي في عصمة الأنبياء أو صدور معصية آدم نسيانا  و قد قامت أدلة على هذه وهذه فلو سلمنا جدلا عدم وجود قائل من لعلماء به فهذا لا يضير دلالة النصوص على العصمة .
> 
> قلت: عدم وجود قائل بأي شيء؟ أخي راجع ما رددتَ عليه من كلامي جيدا وفقك الله، فكلامي هنا متعلق بما نقلته أنت من نصوص في ردك السابق، وبيان مورد تلك النقولات وبعده عما أنت فيه ... فتنبه!
> 
> قولك حبيبي في الله : (( من الذي له أن يقول كما هو مأثور عن بعض السلف: "أقول لك قال رسول الله وتقول لي قال فلان وفلان؟"؟ أهو رجل عامي أو في حكمه من حيث ضعف آلة النظر وقصرها؟ أم أنه العالم الذي حقق - على الأقل - ملكة الفهم والنظر والتمييز للسان الوحي والتحصل على أحكم الأفهام للنصوص وأضبطها جميعا: أفهام السلف الأول رضي الله عنهم؟؟ ))
> جوابه : رجل الدين غير معصوم من أن يخطيء في الفهم والحديث الصحيح الذي في سنن أبي داود :
> ((نضر الله امرأ سمع منا حديثا فحفظه حتى يبلغه فرب حامل فقه إلى من هو أفقه منه ورب حامل فقه ليس بفقيه  ))
> ...


لا داعي للتعقيب على هذه التعقيبات التي وضعتها على تعقيبك هذا يا دكتور، ودعنا في مسألتنا، أسأل الله أن يهدينا واياك الى سواء السبيل.

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> ما زال الدكتور يستعجل رزقه صبر يا مولانا ..وعموماً تستطيع أن تتصبر بهذا:
> 
> 1- لم تستطع النقل عن واحد من السلف ما يؤيد ما تقول ..وإنما وقف سعيك عند النقل عمن نقل عن بعض أصحاب الشافعي وأحمد و..
> 
> 2-انقل عن واحد فقط من الصحابة أو التابعين أو أتباعهم وافق قولك؟؟
> 
> 3- الذي ذكره الآمدي وشيخ الإسلام هو إجماع قطعي محفوظ عن السلف وليس عدم علم بالمخالف.
> 
> 4- الذين نقلت عنهم موافقتك -إن صح فهمك عن كلهم- هم حادثون بعد السلف(ويبدو أن عندك خلط في معنى السلف).
> ...


أنت لم تأتنا بما تعيبه علي و قد علم الخلاف في المسألة فلا داعي لهذه الدعاوي
وعدم العلم ليس علما بالعدم و بعض أصحاب الأئمة كما نقل القرطبي خالفوا و هو من المالكية و اعلم بعلمائها و كذلك القاضي لا تقف ما ليس لك به علم أما أن تأت بنصوص صريحة أو لا تتقول على العلماء ما لم يقولوا

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

الله المستعان (!)
لا أدري كيف لمن هذا فهمه أن يتكلم فيما لا سلف له فيه (!) 
السلف يا دكتور هم القرون المفضلة : الصحابة والتابعون وأتباعه.. 
شيخ الإسلام والآمدي نقلا إجماع هؤلاء (السلف)على عدم العصمة وأنه لم ينقل عنهم هذا القول الباطل..وحكوا الخلاف عمن بعدهم من المعتزلة والرافضة ومن تأثر بهم من الأشاعرة كالقاضي عياض.. 
وأنا طالبتُك بنقل واحد عن هؤلاء(السلف) وزدتك من بعدهم إلى الإمام الطبري = يثبت أنه قال بقولك في تفسير الآية.. 
كلُ هؤلاء الذين ذكرتهم حادثون بعد من نقل عنهم الإجماع وكل خلاف بعد إجماع السلف فهو غير معتبر(صعبة دي؟؟) 
أما أن يخفى الإجماع عليهم فدعك من هذا الهراء فكل الذين سميتَهم : ابن العربي والقرطبي والقاضي = مخالفون للسلف في كثير من مسائل الاعتقاد في الإيمان والصفات؛ فأي عجب في أن يضلوا في مسألة العصمة أيضاً (؟؟) 
يا مولانا الدكتور السلفي نريد يا سلفي نقلاً عن إمام سلفي من أهل السنة والجماعة من القرون المفضلة والأئمة الأربعة وطبقتهم = يؤيد زعمك في مسألة العصمة أو في تفسير قصة آدم... 
قل هذا هو النقل أو قل لا أعلم لي سلفاً من هؤلاء.. 
إرحمنا ولا تُطل علينا ولا على إخوانك بالمشاركات الكثيرة الفقيرة الخالية مما طولبتَ به..

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> لا داعي للتعقيب على هذه التعقيبات التي وضعتها على تعقيبك هذا يا دكتور، ودعنا في مسألتنا، أسأل الله أن يهدينا واياك الى سواء السبيل.




قو لك : ((قلت: عدم وجود قائل بأي شيء؟ أخي راجع ما رددتَ عليه من كلامي جيدا وفقك الله، فكلامي هنا متعلق بما نقلته أنت من نصوص في ردك السابق، وبيان مورد تلك النقولات وبعده عما أنت فيه ... فتنبه!  ))

جوابه : لا داعي للتكرار فأنت عقبت علي  و كلامي في الأصل بخصوص المسألة التي نتناقش فيها.


قولك : (( الله قد يفتح على الأعجمي ان تعلم ما به تزول العجمة، لا وهو باق على عجمته!!! هذا هو مرادي فافهمه ولا داعي للجاج! ))
جوابه : قد يفتح الله عليه وهو باق على عجمته فالنص عام و لاتخصيص بلا مخصص و قد رأينا بعض العجم يفتح الله عليه مسائل دينية ما لا يفتحه العربي و الأعجمي قد يفهم من القرآن ما لا يفهمه العربي مع عجمته و التاريخ شاهد بذلك فكم خدم الإسلام من الأعاجم .


قولك : ((ثم أنا لا أكلمك عن عصمة ولا أقول بحجية قول الواحد من الصحابة اذا انفرد بقوله أصلا، فأين فيما كتبته لك في أي من مشاركاتي وجدت ما يوحي بهذا؟؟؟ ((
أنا اناقشك في دليك الذي عقبت به علي فأنت تقول بأن السلفي هو الذي يفهم الكلام فأجبتك بأن السلفي قد يخطيء و غيره قد يصيب .


قولك : ((عجبت لأمرك أيها السلفي! ألا تدري لازم كلامك في مخالفة هذه العبارة ؟؟ لازمه أن الفهم الصحيح للنص قد ضاع وتبدد عبر قرون الأمة، فخفي عن الأمة مع توافر الداعي على حفظه فيها!! ))
يا أخي النص نفسه محفوظ و هذا ما تكفل الله به أما الفهم للنصوص فقد يضيع و التاريخ شاهد على ذلك و لذلك الحجة في النص و ما يوافقه و نحن متعبدون بالنص لا بأقوال العلماء و مادام النص موجودا فلابد من وجود من يقول بالفهم الصحيح علمناه أو لم نعلمه 


قولك : (( أما تضارب أقوال العلماء فلا يعني أن الفهم الصحيح لها والقول الصواب المأخوذ منها قد يضيع فلا يبقى موجودا فيما بين أيديهم من الأقوال المحصورة في كل مسألة)) 
الفهم الصحيح يرزق الله الأمة من يقول به علمناه أو لم نعلمه و دليل الفهم الصحيح موجود.

قولك : (( والصواب لا يخرج عن جملة ما هو محفوظ عنهم - سيما الأولون منهم - لامتناع أن تضل الأمة في أي مسألة من مسائل دينها في عصر من عصورها!))
 وجود القائل بالحق لا يستلزم حفظ قوله و الأمة لا تجتمع على ضلالة فهناك من يقول بالحق لكن من أين لنا أن قوله محفوظ .


قولك : ((  أما أفهام العلماء التي ضاعت هذه فلو زعمت ضياع القول الحق والصواب معها لنسبت الأمة الى الضلالة فتنبه!!))
 حبيبي في الله : النص موجود و يوجد من العلماء من يفهمه على المعنى الصحيح لكن أين الدليل على حفظ قوله ؟ 

قولك : (( وليتك تتامل قوله عليه السلام: "لا تزال طائفة من أمتي ظاهرين على الحق.." الحديث، وعموم كلمة "الحق" هنا اذ لا يخصصها مخصص، فهي في الأصول كما في الفروع سواء))
دليل خارج عن محل النزاع  فوجود القائل بالحق لا يستلزم حفظ قوله و الحديث عن وجود القائل بالحق لا عن حفظ قول القائل بالحق .




قولك : (( ! هل خطأ هذا العامي يستوي مع خطأ الصحابة والأئمة والتابعين و .... ؟؟ ما هذا الكلام ؟؟؟؟ أتنتصر لأخطاء الجاهلين غير المعذورين يا دكتور؟؟؟ )) 
أنا لا انتصر لكن ورود الخطأ ينفي القول بعصمته هذا هو شاهد إيرادي هذا 

قولك : ((  فالمخطئ هنا كان جاهلا مفرطا، ولم يتلمس ما يجب عليه من السؤال والتعلم قبل أن يفتي بما أهلك به صاحبه .. فهل اتضح مرادي أم أكرر؟؟  ))
اتضح حبيبي في الله وليتك ذكرت مرادك بدل من فهمي لمرادك غير الوجه الذي تريده .

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> الله المستعان (!)
> لا أدري كيف لمن هذا فهمه أن يتكلم فيما لا سلف له فيه (!) 
> السلف يا دكتور هم القرون المفضلة : الصحابة والتابعون وأتباعه.. 
> شيخ الإسلام والآمدي نقلا إجماع هؤلاء (السلف)على عدم العصمة وأنه لم ينقل عنهم هذا القول الباطل..وحكوا الخلاف عمن بعدهم من المعتزلة والرافضة ومن تأثر بهم من الأشاعرة كالقاضي عياض.. 
> وأنا طالبتُك بنقل واحد عن هؤلاء(السلف) وزدتك من بعدهم إلى الإمام الطبري = يثبت أنه قال بقولك في تفسير الآية.. 
> كلُ هؤلاء الذين ذكرتهم حادثون بعد من نقل عنهم الإجماع وكل خلاف بعد إجماع السلف فهو غير معتبر(صعبة دي؟؟) 
> أما أن يخفى الإجماع عليهم فدعك من هذا الهراء فكل الذين سميتَهم : ابن العربي والقرطبي والقاضي = مخالفون للسلف في كثير من مسائل الاعتقاد في الإيمان والصفات؛ فأي عجب في أن يضلوا في مسألة العصمة أيضاً (؟؟) 
> يا مولانا الدكتور السلفي نريد يا سلفي نقلاً عن إمام سلفي من أهل السنة والجماعة من القرون المفضلة والأئمة الأربعة وطبقتهم = يؤيد زعمك في مسألة العصمة أو في تفسير قصة آدم... 
> قل هذا هو النقل أو قل لا أعلم لي سلفاً من هؤلاء.. 
> إرحمنا ولا تُطل علينا ولا على إخوانك بالمشاركات الكثيرة الفقيرة الخالية مما طولبتَ به..


 قدحك في هؤلاء العلماء بدعوى مخالفتهم للسلف في بعض الأمور الاعتقادية و قولك بتأثر القاضي عياض بالأشاعرة فهذا طعن فيهم لنصر دعواك و كم وقعت في الخطأ بسبب هذا الفهم الذي لا أثارة عليه من علم و أين هي النقوولات عن الأئمة الأربعة فضلا عن غيرهم في هذا الإجماع المذعوم و الفارق الزمني بين ابن تيمية والآمدي و السلف كبير أما لعدم علم ابن تيمية رحمعه الله بالمخالف فكيف يسلم لرجل جاء بعد السلف بقرون بحكايته الإجماع عن السلف و من قارب السلف في القرون تبطل كلامه بدعوى تأثره بالأشاعرة و هل لو نقل أشعري قول للسلف ولا يعلم أنه ممن كذب على العلماء ولا ممن ينصر بدعته بالكذب لا نقبل كلامه

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> [CENTER][SIZE=5شيخ الإسلام والآمدي نقلا إجماع هؤلاء (السلف)على عدم العصمة وأنه لم ينقل عنهم هذا القول الباطل..وحكوا الخلاف عمن بعدهم من المعتزلة والرافضة ومن تأثر بهم من الأشاعرة كالقاضي عياض.. إرحمنا ولا تُطل علينا ولا على إخوانك بالمشاركات الكثيرة الفقيرة الخالية مما طولبتَ به..


ارحمنا أنت بعدم التزامك بالأسلوب العلمي للمناقشة والاستدلالتك التي لا أثارة عليها من علم شخص يحكي عمن سبقه بقرون تقبل حكايته ومن قريب منهم لا تقبل حكايته سبحان الله !!!

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

ابن تيمية وغيره معهم دليل صدقهم فتفسيرات السلف لآيات ذنوب الأنبياء لا أثر فيها لافتراءك وتحريفاتك لكلام الله..

والنقول عن السلف فيها عدم العصمة وليس فيها نص واحد يوافق تحريفاتك وقولك الباطل..

وعجب لمن يحثنا على قبول نقل الأشعري لكلام السلف وهو مع ذلك يرد نقل ابن تيمية لإجماع السلف (!!!!!!!!)

ومع ذلك فلم ينقل أشاعرتك الذين نقلت عنهم عن السلف شيئاً وغاية ما في نقولهم النقل عن بعض أصحاب الأئمة وليس أولئك هم السلف..

بالمناسبة:   القاضي عياض وحزبه الذين نقلت عنهم أشاعرة حقيقة لا دعوى إلا إن كان لك اختراع جديد في هذا..

وبالمناسبة: الأشاعرة ينقلون عن السلف التفويض فاقبله منهم بالمرة..

واعذرهم فلم يخالفوا السلف في الصفات فغاية مالديك في الصفات عدم علم بالمخالف..

شوف يا دكتور الجواب الصحيح يُكتب هكذا:

أقر أنا ربيع السلفي أني قلتُ قولاً لا أعلم أن أحداً من الصحابة أو التابعين وأتباعه أو الأئمة الأربعة وطبقتهم قال به.

صدقني اكتب هذا فهو صدق لا كذب فيه وسهل لا صعب فيه وعلم لا دعوى فيه..

----------


## أبو الفداء

> قولك حبيبي في الله : ((عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر دل على بطلانها نصوص واضحة في استغفار كثير من النبيين عما وقعوا فيه منها، وتوبتهم منه )).
> جوابه : هذه دعوى تحتاج برهان والاستغفار لا يستلزم وقوع الفعل عمدا فهي نصوص أعم من موضع النزاع و عند النظر لن تجد نص يدل على وقوع ذنب منهم عمدا
> 
> قلت: التعمد فيه تفصيل دقيق يا دكتور، فان قلنا أن المراد بالتعمد: مجرد الاختيار الحر لفعل الذنب، فهذا وجه، يختلف عن لو قلنا أن المراد به: الاصرار على فعل الذنب، وهذا وجه آخر، بخلاف لو قلنا أن التعمد يراد به: الاستحلال لفعل الذنب! 
> مراتب ثلاثة ليتك تتأمل فيها بروية، ولو فعلت لزال عنك الاشكال كله ان شاء الله! 
> 
> قولك حبيبي في الله : ((وشبهتك في أنهم مأمور باتباعهم فكيف يذنبون، مردود عليها بأنهم بشر ونحن بشر وكمالهم كمال بشر لا كمال ملائكة، ولأننا مأمورون باتباعهم والتأسي بهم فما أذنب منهم أحد الا وقد نبهه الله الى ذنبه من فوره وحمله على التوبة منه والاستغفار في أعجل ما يكون ذلك من عبد من العباد وهذا هو محل اقتدائنا ))
> جوابه : هذه دعوى تحتاج برهان فكما أنهم بشر إلا أن الله اجتباهم لتبليغ رسالته كي يقتدي الناس بهم فكيف يقترفون المعاصي فيكون قدوة في الشر إذ من يطع الله إن عصوه و إذا كان النبي يقترف الذنب فكيف بغيره و الاستغفار لا يستلزم الذنب المتعمد 
> 
> ...


الله المستعان!!

----------


## ابن الرومية

> أما الفهم للنصوص فقد يضيع و التاريخ شاهد


أبن هو هذا الشاهد؟؟؟ ما نقلته لا يعدو نقلا خفي عن البعض و علمه البعض الآخر و هو معروف من عهد الصحابة و هذا دليل ضدك أخي الحبيب لا معك اذ يتبث أن الذي تحتاجه الأمة من فهم دينها لم يضع و لن يضيع...وعجيب أن تجعل خفاءه عن الشافعي او مالك دليلا على ضياعه....فهنا سؤالان أخي الحبيب 
أين هو هذا الشاهد على ضياع نقل فهم عن الصحابة و تابعيهم و تابعي تابعيهم ؟؟؟
و من جهة اخرى ان كان الاجماع المتصور عندك هو بأن يكون نقل قول مجتهدي العصر واحدا و احدا استقراءا و يرى اتفاقهم عليه  -و هو الاجماع الكلامي-فائت لنا بمثال لشيء أجمع عليه هكذا من عهد الصحابة الى عصرنا...؟؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

أنبه الأخوة: مامعنا ليس عدم علم بالمخالف كما يدعي الدكتور المحرف وإنما هو إجماع قطعي صحيح .

----------


## أبو الفداء

نعم يا أبا فهر صدقت، ولكن الدكتور شرق وغرب في مسألة عدم العلم بالمخالف بكلام وجب رده عليه...
تأمل قوله هنا: "حبيبي في الله : النص موجود و يوجد من العلماء من يفهمه على المعنى الصحيح لكن أين الدليل على حفظ قوله ؟ "
حفظ القول يا دكتور يعني ألا تخلو الأمة منه في أي زمان .. بمعنى ألا تخلو من تناقله بأدلته، (والتي منها بالضرورة فهم القرون الأولى للنص، سيما المخاطبون به).. لا أن يظهر لها في كل زمان من يعيد استحداث القول من جديد من بعد فقده له!! وكيف يستحدث فهم يضمن صاحبه أنه يوافق فهم المخاطبين بالنص أصلا، ان لم يكن بانيا على أثر منهم؟ 
هذا تصور فاسد يلزم منه فساد عريض لو تأملته أيها السلفي ..
والنصيحة لك يا دكتور بألا تتابع ابن حزم رحمه الله في هذه المسألة، غفر الله له ورحمه وسائر أئمة المسلمين ..  
ولقد اكتفيت والله وأعياني طول نفسك في المراء الأجوف ... غفر الله لي ولك وهداني واياك الى الرشد والصواب 
والسلام.

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> الله المستعان (!)
> لا أدري كيف لمن هذا فهمه أن يتكلم فيما لا سلف له فيه (!) 
> السلف يا دكتور هم القرون المفضلة : الصحابة والتابعون وأتباعه.. 
> شيخ الإسلام والآمدي نقلا إجماع هؤلاء (السلف)على عدم العصمة وأنه لم ينقل عنهم هذا القول الباطل..وحكوا الخلاف عمن بعدهم من المعتزلة والرافضة ومن تأثر بهم من الأشاعرة كالقاضي عياض.. 
> وأنا طالبتُك بنقل واحد عن هؤلاء(السلف) وزدتك من بعدهم إلى الإمام الطبري = يثبت أنه قال بقولك في تفسير الآية.. 
> كلُ هؤلاء الذين ذكرتهم حادثون بعد من نقل عنهم الإجماع وكل خلاف بعد إجماع السلف فهو غير معتبر(صعبة دي؟؟) 
> أما أن يخفى الإجماع عليهم فدعك من هذا الهراء فكل الذين سميتَهم : ابن العربي والقرطبي والقاضي = مخالفون للسلف في كثير من مسائل الاعتقاد في الإيمان والصفات؛ فأي عجب في أن يضلوا في مسألة العصمة أيضاً (؟؟) 
> يا مولانا الدكتور السلفي نريد يا سلفي نقلاً عن إمام سلفي من أهل السنة والجماعة من القرون المفضلة والأئمة الأربعة وطبقتهم = يؤيد زعمك في مسألة العصمة أو في تفسير قصة آدم... 
> قل هذا هو النقل أو قل لا أعلم لي سلفاً من هؤلاء.. 
> إرحمنا ولا تُطل علينا ولا على إخوانك بالمشاركات الكثيرة الفقيرة الخالية مما طولبتَ به..


و يبطل دعوى عدم قبول نقل القاضي عياض و القرطبي في الاعتقاد لكونهم متأثرين بالأشاعرة أن قول الثقات المخالفين يقبل في الحديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فكيف لا يقبل في  قول الثقات المخالفين في الحديث عن الناس و حكاية قولهم و العبرة في رواية الحديث إنما هو الصدق والحفظ ، وأما المذهب فهو بينه وبين ربه, فهو حسيبه, ولذلك نجد البخاري ومسلم و غيرهما قد أخرجوا لكثير من الثقات المخالفين كالخوارج والشيعة وغيرهم ، وقال كثير من العلماء يقبل أخبار غير الدعاة من أهل الأهواء فأما الدعاة فلا يحتج بأخبارهم وممن ذهب إلى ذلك أبو عبد الله أحمد بن محمد بن حنبل (الكفاية في علم الرواية للخطيب البغدادي ، و هو قول النووي في التقريب وابن الصلاح في علوم الحديث وابن كثير في اختصار علوم الحديث )

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> ابن تيمية وغيره معهم دليل صدقهم فتفسيرات السلف لآيات ذنوب الأنبياء لا أثر فيها لافتراءك وتحريفاتك لكلام الله..
> 
> والنقول عن السلف فيها عدم العصمة وليس فيها نص واحد يوافق تحريفاتك وقولك الباطل..
> 
> وعجب لمن يحثنا على قبول نقل الأشعري لكلام السلف وهو مع ذلك يرد نقل ابن تيمية لإجماع السلف (!!!!!!!!)
> 
> ومع ذلك فلم ينقل أشاعرتك الذين نقلت عنهم عن السلف شيئاً وغاية ما في نقولهم النقل عن بعض أصحاب الأئمة وليس أولئك هم السلف..
> 
> بالمناسبة:   القاضي عياض وحزبه الذين نقلت عنهم أشاعرة حقيقة لا دعوى إلا إن كان لك اختراع جديد في هذا..
> ...


قلت بأن القاضي أشعري و القرطبي أشعري و ابن العربي أشعري و هم علماء ثقات لا يكذبون على العلماء لتأييد ما وافق منهم أهل التأويل في بعض المسائل 
كل مشاركاتك تدل أنك لا تلتزم بالنقاش العلمي وتريد فرض رأيك و مخالفة ما ثبت وجود غيره و أين نقولات السلف التي تقول أن آدم عليه السلام تعمد العصيان أو أن غيره من الأنبياء تعمد العصيان هذا سوء أدب منك للأنبياء

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> يا أخي الحبيب هل تعقل ما تقول؟؟ الشيء الذي تتوافر الدواعي على نقله معناه  نقله بحفظه..انما يضيع ما لا تتوافر الدواعي على نقله ....فما قلت الا أن ...ما تتوافر الدواعي على حفظه فلم يحفظ منه شيء....و اما الأمثلة التي ذكرتموها و هي و ان لم تكن بقدر خطورة عصمة الأنبياء و مع ذلك فهي دليل على ما نقول فها هي قد نقل فيها الخلاف و لم يضع فائت أنت بنقل مثلما أتى ابن حزم و غيره للرد على الشافعي و غيره و لن يكلمك أحد ...و الا يا أخي لن يبقى هناك اجماع اذ حتى ان اجماع الصحابة نفسه معرض لهذا الاحتمال أن لا تكون نقلت الينا مذاهبهم و أقوالهم


و غفل عن هذا النقل علماء أعظم من ابن تيمية و الآمدي 
النقل قد يضيع في الحروب و خلافه لكن النص لم يضيع و لن يضيع

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> ابن تيمية وغيره معهم دليل صدقهم فتفسيرات السلف لآيات ذنوب الأنبياء لا أثر فيها لافتراءك وتحريفاتك لكلام الله..
> 
> والنقول عن السلف فيها عدم العصمة وليس فيها نص واحد يوافق تحريفاتك وقولك الباطل..
> 
> وعجب لمن يحثنا على قبول نقل الأشعري لكلام السلف وهو مع ذلك يرد نقل ابن تيمية لإجماع السلف (!!!!!!!!)
> 
> ومع ذلك فلم ينقل أشاعرتك الذين نقلت عنهم عن السلف شيئاً وغاية ما في نقولهم النقل عن بعض أصحاب الأئمة وليس أولئك هم السلف..
> 
> بالمناسبة:   القاضي عياض وحزبه الذين نقلت عنهم أشاعرة حقيقة لا دعوى إلا إن كان لك اختراع جديد في هذا..
> ...


 هذا أسلوب من لا يتبع النقاش العلمي 
أين تفسيرات السلف أيها المتقول ؟
ابن تيمية بعيد العهد بالسلف فكيف ينقل إجماعهم ؟!!
و أنت دائما تستدل بما هو أعم من القول فليس الأخذ بنقل عالم أشعري ثقة أخذ بقوله في كل شيء فضلا عن الأخذ بقول  الأشاعرة 
وهل تلبس العالم الثقة ببدعة يستلزم رد نقله و قوله يقبل فالحديث فكيف بالحكاية عن العلماء

----------


## أبو عبد الله القاهري

هداك الله يا دكتور ربيع، تكرر نفس الكلام مرة تلو مرة، وسؤال الأخ أبي فهر واضح.
وعندي سؤال مأخوذ من كلام أبي فهر أرجو منك الإجابة عليه.
نقلَ علماءُ الأشاعرة (الثقات) التفويضَ عن السلف، فهل تقبل ذلك؟ فإن كان الجواب لا، فهل معنى ذلك أنهم كذبوا في نقلهم؟

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> الله المستعان!!


افتراءات

قولك حبيبي في الله : ((عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر دل على بطلانها نصوص واضحة في استغفار كثير من النبيين عما وقعوا فيه منها، وتوبتهم منه )
جوابه : هذه دعوى تحتاج برهان والاستغفار لا يستلزم وقوع الفعل عمدا فهي نصوص أعم من موضع النزاع و عند النظر لن تجد نص يدل على وقوع ذنب منهم عمدا

قو لك (( التعمد فيه تفصيل دقيق يا دكتور، فان قلنا أن المراد بالتعمد: مجرد الاختيار الحر لفعل الذنب، فهذا وجه، يختلف عن لو قلنا أن المراد به: الاصرار على فعل الذنب، وهذا وجه آخر، بخلاف لو قلنا أن التعمد يراد به: الاستحلال لفعل الذنب! 
مراتب ثلاثة ليتك تتأمل فيها بروية، ولو فعلت لزال عنك الاشكال كله ان شاء الله  )) .
هل تقصد من كلامك أن النسيان أو التأويل أو الخطأ تعمد أم ماذ تقصد ؟ و أين أدلة ما تقول ؟

قولك : ((قد اجتباهم واصطفاهم نعم، وقد وقعوا مع ذلك فيما عده القرءان ذنبا، وتابوا منه، وظلت لهم منزلة النبوة والرسالة وظل الناس يتبعونهم ولا فرق )) 
الذنب قد يقع سهوا وخطأءا فكلامك أعم من موضع النزاع و التوبة لا تستلزم فعل الذنب بقصد .

قولك : ((  فأنت من عليه أن يبرهن على صحة دعواه بأن ما وصفه القرءان بأنه ذنب ))
اكرر الذنب خلاف الطاعة فهو أعم من موضع النزاع و أين دليك على دعواك فما يوجد ذنب ذكره القرآن كان عن عمد وقصد و إلا فاذكره  
و قولك : ((ظلم للنفس من قبل النبي )) 
عرف الظلم أهي الأخ الفاضل وضع الشيء في غير موضعه و فعل الشيء نسيان أو تأويلا وضع الشيء في غير موضعه فهو ظلم دليلك أعم من موضع النزاع و أقول لك ما قاله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من يطع الله إن عصيته ؟ 

قولك : (( هذا لا يكون بعمد وارادة، وانما من السهو والنسيان!!! أنت الآن الذي اتسع عرض دعواك بكلامك هذا أيما اتساع، ليخرج عن حالة آدم عليه السلام الذي تأولت قول الله فيه ((فنسي ولم نجد له عزما)) فيشمل سائر من جاء النص على أنهم أذنبوا وتابوا من النبيين! وما معنا في حقهم الا أنهم أذنبوا تابوا، فقدم أنت برهانك النقلي الواضح على هذا التخصيص لذلك العموم في حقهم ان كنت صادقا!! ))
واحتجاج بالتوبة أعم من مورد نزاعي معك و مع غيرك .
أثبت أنت خلاف ذلك فقد ذكرت عدة أدلة منها الآتي : 
الدليل الأول : الرسل والأنبياء هم قدوة و المبلغين عن الله فلابد أن يكونوا سالمين من جميع الذنوب ، و لو قيل لشخص إن نبي من الأنبياء أذنب لاستعظم الخبر و استغربه و استنكره فالقدوة لابد أن يكونوا قدوة في الخير دون الشر و يستلزم من اقترافهم الصغائر أن يكونوا قدوة في الشر وهذا باطل . عن أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه قال : ( بعث علي رضي الله عنه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذهيبة فقسمها بين الأربعة الأقرع بن حابس الحنظلي ثم المجاشعي وعيينة بن بدر الفزاري وزيد الطائي ثم أحد بني نبهان وعلقمة بن علاثة العامري ثم أحد بني كلاب فغضبت قريش والأنصار قالوا يعطي صناديد أهل نجد ويدعنا قال إنما أتألفهم فأقبل رجل غائر العينين مشرف الوجنتين ناتئ الجبين كث اللحية محلوق فقال اتق الله يا محمد فقال : من يطع الله إذا عصيت أيأمنني الله على أهل الأرض فلا تأمنونني فسأله رجل قتله أحسبه خالد بن الوليد فمنعه فلما ولي قال إن من ضئضئ هذا أو في عقب هذا قوم يقرؤون القرآن لا يجاوز حناجرهم يمرقون من الدين مروق السهم من الرمية يقتلون أهل الإسلام ويدعون أهل الأوثان لئن أنا أدركتهم لأقتلنهم قتل عاد )رواه البخاري .
الدليل الثاني : إذا كان الناس لا يأخذون العلم ممن يقترف بعض الذنوب فكيف بالأنبياء والرسل ؟ والمعاصي تنافي الجدارة لتبليغ الرسالة التي اختارهم الله لها لأنها تؤدي إلى عدم الثقة بهم كما تؤدي إلى الإخلال بشرف منصب الرسالة التي اختار الله الأنبياء لها حيث إن المعاصي تستلزم النفرة منهم والإزراء بهم وهذا مخالف للمقصد من إرسالهم .
الدليل الثالث : قال تعالى : ﴿ فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ لِنتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنتَ فَظّاً غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لاَنفَضُّواْ مِنْ حَوْلِكَ ﴾ فجعل الله رقة القلب وحسن الخلق في النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كي لا ينفض الناس عنه فكيف باقتراف بعض الذنوب كي لا ينفض الناس عنه ؟!!
الدليل الرابع : لو صدر منهم الذنب لما عم الأمر باتباعهم و اتباعهم عام والاقتداء بالناسي و المخطيء محال أما الاقتداء بالمتعمد القاصد فجائز .
الدليل الخامس : لو صدر عن الأنبياء الذنب لكانوا أسوأ حالا من عصاة الأمة إذ يضاعف لهم العذاب إذ الأعلى رتبة يستحق أشد العذاب لمقابلته أعظم النعم بالمعصية ، وإذا كان الصالحين و العلماء يستنكر عليهم فعل الذنوب و إن كانت صغائر لشدة علمهم بالله و إبصار الله بهم فكيف بالأنبياء والرسل ؟!! .
الدليل السادس : لو صدر عن الأنبياء الذنب لما نالوا عهده تعالى فقد قال تعالى : ﴿ وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ قَالَ إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَاماً قَالَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي قَالَ لاَ يَنَالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمِينَ ﴾ أي : واذكر-أيها النبي- حين اختبر الله إبراهيم بما شرع له من تكاليف, فأدَّاها وقام بها خير قيام. قال الله له: إني جاعلك قدوة للناس. قال إبراهيم: ربِّ اجعل بعض نسلي أئمة فضلا منك , فأجابه الله سبحانه أنه لا تحصل للظالمين الإمامةُ في الدين . فكيف ينال النبوة ظالم ، و من يقترف الصغائر من الذنوب يعتبر ظالما لظلمه نفسه باقتراف بعض الذنوب ؟!! .
الدليل السابع : لو صدر عن الأنبياء الذنب لكانوا غير مخلصين ؛ لأن فعل الذنوب يكون بإغواء الشيطان فهو لا يغوي المخلصين لقوله تعالى : ﴿ قَالَ رَبِّ بِمَا أَغْوَيْتَنِي لأُزَيِّنَنَّ لَهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلأُغْوِيَنَّه  ُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ إِلاَّ عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ الْمُخْلَصِينَ ﴾ و اللازم باطل و بطلان اللازم يدل على بطلان الملزوم
و لذلك فقولك أنت :
1- فيه نسبة فعل لا يليق بمقام النبوة خاصة ، و إذ كنا مأمورين بحسن الظن بتصرفات الناس فمن باب أولى حسن الظن بتصرفات الأنبياء .
2- فيه أيضا تجرئة الناس على المعاصي فإذا كان من خلقه الله بيده و اسكنه الجنة و آراه الآيات البينات يعصي الله فغيره يعصي الله من باب أولى و بذلك يستدل كل مقترف لمعصية .
¬3- تخالف حمل ذنوبهم على خير المحامل  ،و خير المحامل أن تكون هذه الذنوب وقعت سهوا وخطاءا لا قصدا .


قولك : (( ثم يا أخي لو لم يكن الذنب من اختيار حر وارادة لفاعله، فما معنى الاستغفار منه أصلا؟؟ الاستغفار والتوبة يعني العزم على عدم العود، وطلب عدم المؤاخذة! فلو لم أكن مختارا لفعل الذنب من غفلة أو غيرها وهو التعمد - بغض النظر تعمدت وتقصدت بذلك أن أخالف أمر ربي أم أنه قد حملني شيء من هوى النفس على غفلة عن مقام العبودية فزللت، وبغض النظر أكان الذنب في صغيرة أو كبيرة - أفيكون من العدالة الربانية أن أؤاخذ بما لم أقم به مريدا مختارا، وقد علمتُ أنه منهي عنه وليس لي فعله؟؟؟ ))
أعوذ بالله من هذا الفهم الذي فيه إيذاء لأنبياء الله و الاستفغار من الذنب يعني عدم العودة له حتى ولو كان نسيانا كلامك أعم من موضع النزاع .

قولك حبيبي في الله : (( الخطأ غير المتعمد هذا قد دلت نصوص على أننا غير مؤاخذين به كما ورد جواب الله تعالى "قد فعلت" عند قوله عز وجل ((ربنا لا تؤاخذنا ان نسينا أو أخطأنا((
اكرر  الخطأ غير المتعمد خطأ رفع أو إثم ذنب رفع و لو لم يكن خطأ و ذنب لما استحق أن يرفع أو أن لا يؤاخذ عليه الشخص فكيف يطلبون عدم المؤاخذة وهو ليس ذنب و كيف يرفع أثمه وهو ليس ذنب فأنت الذي تفرض فهمك لا أنا فتنبه .

 قولك : ((  بل تأمل ما في خطأ المجتهد من الأجر الواحد مع أنه مخطئ أصلا!! )) 
هذا خارج عن محل نزاعنا فالمجتهد يؤجر على تحريه الوصول للحق لا على خطأه .

قولك : (( وقد بينا لك أن النسيان لغة - كالخطأ تماما - أعم مما ذهبت أنت اليه بلا مخصص سوى تقعيد عام قد بينا لك أن النص لا يعضده أصلا، بل ينقضه بوضوح)) 
أين هذا و النسيان نوع من الخطأ غير المتعمد فكل نسيان خطأ وليس كل خطأ نسيان .



قولك : (( وهنا يا مولانا يتضح لك مرادي بأن جهلك بالسلف لا يقاس على جهل التابعي أو الامام من الأئمة بالسلف له في مذهبه!! فأنت أعجمي في فهمك لها أصلا! الآية لا حجة لك فيها لاحتمالها وجهين يجب عليك للقول بأحدهما أن تتخذ الى ذلك دليلا اضافيا)) 
أين هذا الاحتمال الثاني أيها الناصح فالاحتمال الثاني لا ينفي الأول فالترك لا ينفي النسيان والنسيان هو الظاهر من الآية فأنت المتأول أيها الناصح  .
قولك : ((تامل قوله تعالى: ((فاليوم ننساكم كما نسيتم لقاء يومكم هذا))
 و هل هذه الآية مثل (( وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إِلَى آدَمَ مِن قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ وَلَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْما )) و ظاهر النسيان الذهول عن الشيء و هو الأصل ما لم يأت دليل و يؤكده أن الآية قبله : ((فتَعَالَى اللَّهُ الْمَلِكُ الْحَقُّ وَلَا تَعْجَلْ بِالْقُرْآنِ مِن قَبْلِ أَن يُقْضَى إِلَيْكَ وَحْيُهُ وَقُل رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْماً )) و النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كانا تعجل يتعجل بمسابقة جبريل عليه السلام  في تَلَقِّي القرآن قبل أن يَفْرَغ منه كي لا ينساه النسيان الحقيقي .


و كيف ابن عباس فسر نسيان العهد بالنسيان الظاهر قال ابن أبي حاتم: (( حدثنا أحمد بن سنان، حدثنا أسباط بن محمد، حدثنا الأعمش عن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس قال: إنما سمي الإنسان؛ لأنه عهد إليه فنسي، وكذا رواه علي بن أبي طلحة عنه )) 

قلت ليس في هذا رائحة الدلالة على أن مراد ابن عباس بالنسيان هنا: السهو  كلام يخالف ظاهر لفظ النسيان و الله المستعان أنت الذي تلوي أعناق النصوص 



قولك ((ما أعجبك يا دكتور وما أذم ليك لأعناق النصوص! سبحان الملك!! سلمنا لك بأنه لا يعارضه، فأين دليلك على أن المراد هو النسيان "الحقيقي" تخصيصا وليس عموم الترك؟؟؟ ))
سبحان الله تخالف ظاهر الرواية لموافقة قولك و النسيان الحقيقي هو الظاهر من لفظ النسيان و كونه يعد ذنبا لا يتعارض مع كونه كان الذنب نسيا و كونه يتاب منه لا يعارض كونه نسيانا وكونه ظلم لا يعارض كونه نسيانا  




((حرر يا دكتور معنى التعمد ومعنى النسيان، - واختر مذهبك بالدليل لا بقولك لعله قد ذهب اليه غيري واندثر((
ماهو تحريرك أيها الناصح و أنت تخالف الأدلة و تدعي أن النسيان ليس نسيان سهو و تخالف ظاهر الآية و تعتقد بتعمد نبي الخطأ وقد ورد ما يدل على خلافه الله المستعان .

 قولك : ((نعم الوسوسة نسي آدم العهد بعدها وبسببها، فكان ماذا؟؟؟؟؟ بل ان هذا الكلام حجة عليك لو تاملت والسبب واضح، أنه لو كان من الأصل ناسيا ساهيا، وجاءه ابليس وقال له ما قال، لذكره بما كان ساهيا عنه أصلا، ولانتقض عليك قولك بأنه كان ساهيا!! ولا يمكن أن يكون كلام ابليس سببا في تسهيته عن نهي الله له لأنه في الحقيقة قد ذكره به كما في قوله تعالى: ((وَقَالَ مَا نَهَاكُمَا رَبُّكُمَا عَنْ هَـذِهِ الشَّجَرَةِ إِلاَّ أَن تَكُونَا مَلَكَيْنِ ))!! فكفاك مكابرة يا أخي هداك الله!!! ))
أنت الذي يهديك الله تأولا و تنسب للأنبياء ما نفته عنهم الآيات و تكابر في نسيان آدم عهد الله بعدم الأكل من الشجرة مع أن الآيات نصت عليه و اكرر لك كون الشيطان ذكرهما فهذا لا يستوجب استذكار آدم عليه السلام واستحضاره لعهد الله حال المعصية بل هذا التذكير قبل الخطيئة بعد لحن الحجة و الدليل قوله تعالى : ﴿ فَوَسْوَسَ إِلَيْهِ الشَّيْطَانُ قَالَ يَا آدَمُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لَّا يَبْلَى فَأَكَلَا مِنْهَا فَبَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِن وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى ﴾ فقوله تعالى : (( فأكلا منها )) أي بعد وسوسة الشيطان لآدم و لحنه في القول فالفاء تدل على الترتيب فبعد الوسوسة نسي العهد فهو ناسي حقيقة و أنت متأول للنسيان بلا دليل 
وكون إبليس ذكره فهذا لا يستلزم أن يكون آدم عليه السلام قد استحضر تذكيره حال المعصية فتنبه و الله المستعان

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

يا أخانا القاهري.. 
الدكتور سيظل يلف ويدور لنصرة باطله ولو كان محقاً وعلى الحق لما راغ روغان الثعالب هذا..و لا أدري ..ما دام يقول إن النقل يضيع في الحروب = لم لا يقول لا أعلم لي سلف من السلف وربما كان لي سلف ولكن ضاع قوله في الحرب والحروب كثيرة كما يعلم الإخوة.. 
وهكذا سنة أهل الباطل = يُحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ويؤمنون ببعض الكتاب ويكفرون ببعض ويقولون في كتاب الله مالم يقله صحابة رسول الله وينسبون لكتاب الله ما تأباع العربية من جهلهم بها أتوا ..ويتناقضون فيُنزهون آدم ؛ لينسبوا لله عقاب آدم وإخراجه من الجنة ؛لم يا رب وماذا فعل آدم ليخرج من الجنة غوياً ليشقى في الدنيا؟؟  
لقد سهى آدم وذهل ذهنه فعاقبه الله هذا العقاب الأليم ..تعالى الله عما يقول الظالمون علواً كبيراً..


ولا ندري والله لِمَ لَمْ يحتج آدم على موسى بذهول ذهنه وسهوه(؟؟) 
وسيظل الدكتور هكذا يلف ويدور حتى يدوخ ..يطلب الثقة بنقل الأشاعرة عن السلف (هذا النقل الذي كذبه هو وادعاه ولم يكن قط)ويرفض الثقة بنقل شيخ الإسلام لإجماع السلف.. 
يقول: كيف فات إجماع السلف الأشاعرة فنحاجه بأن هذه ليست أول مخالفاتهم (فيلف ويدور) 

دوران حتى الدوخان.. 
وكل ذلك وما زلنا لم نتعرض لجهله بالعربية وبالشرع وتحريفه لكلام الله وافتقاد كلامه لشروط التأويل الصحيح =فكيف لما نبدأ ذلك..أي حجرة تلك التي ستسع الدكتور في دورانه حينها..

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> أبن هو هذا الشاهد؟؟؟ ما نقلته لا يعدو نقلا خفي عن البعض و علمه البعض الآخر و هو معروف من عهد الصحابة و هذا دليل ضدك أخي الحبيب لا معك اذ يتبث أن الذي تحتاجه الأمة من فهم دينها لم يضع و لن يضيع



فإذا خفي على البعض فلما لا يخفى عن ابن تيمية رحمه الله و هذا ما أريد الوصول إليه  خاصة مع بعد القرون ؟!.

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> يا أخانا القاهري.. 
> الدكتور سيظل يلف ويدور لنصرة باطله ولو كان محقاً وعلى الحق لما راغ روغان الثعالب هذا..و لا أدري ..ما دام يقول إن النقل يضيع في الحروب = لم لا يقول لا أعلم لي سلف من السلف وربما كان لي سلف ولكن ضاع قوله في الحرب والحروب كثيرة كما يعلم الإخوة.. 
> وهكذا سنة أهل الباطل = يُحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ويؤمنون ببعض الكتاب ويكفرون ببعض ويقولون في كتاب الله مالم يقله صحابة رسول الله وينسبون لكتاب الله ما تأباع العربية من جهلهم بها أتوا ..ويتناقضون فيُنزهون آدم ؛ لينسبوا لله عقاب آدم وإخراجه من الجنة ؛لم يا رب وماذا فعل آدم ليخرج من الجنة غوياً ليشقى في الدنيا؟؟  
> لقد سهى آدم وذهل ذهنه فعاقبه الله هذا العقاب الأليم ..تعالى الله عما يقول الظالمون علواً كبيراً.. 
> ولا ندري والله لِمَ لَمْ يحتج آدم على موسى بذهول ذهنه وسهوه(؟؟) 
> وسيظل الدكتور هكذا يلف ويدور حتى يدوخ ..يطلب الثقة بنقل الأشاعرة عن السلف (هذا النقل الذي كذبه هو وادعاه ولم يكن قط)ويرفض الثقة بنقل شيخ الإسلام لإجماع السلف..
> 
> يقول: كيف فات إجماع السلف الأشاعرة فنحاجه بأن هذه ليست أول مخالفاتهم (فيلف ويدور)
>  
> ...


أنت ممن ينتصر لقوله بالسب والشتم لا أدب طلبة العلم 
اكرر لك أين نقولاتك التي تدعيها أيها الناقل السلفي 
نقل الثقة حتى و إن كان أشعري يقبل فإذا قبل في كلام رسول الله فغيره من باب أولى وهل كان القرطبي أو القاضي عياض ينقلون عن السلف أقوال لا تليق بهم و عند قراءة كلامهم تجد ذكر أن السلف قالوا بهذا وذاك فهم صادقون فيما نقلوه أما لأنك تريد نصر مذهبك فلا ضير من سوء الأدب مع الأنبياء ومع العلماء ومع المخالف

----------


## نضال مشهود

ضرب الدكتور - عفا الله عنا وعنه - كلام الله بعضه ببعض .

قال الدكتور : (ومسألة أكل آدم عليه السلام من الشجرة أهو على سبيل العصيان أم على سبيل السهو و النسيان قد خاض فيها العلماء الكرام وكل أدلى بدلوه)

القرآن يذكر أن ذنب أبينا آدم (نسيان) و (عصيان) ،
لكن الدكتور زعم أنهما شيئاء متضادان ، ففهم (النسيان) على أنه سهو ، ثم حرف لأجله معنى (العصيان) .

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> و اما الأمثلة التي ذكرتموها و هي و ان لم تكن بقدر خطورة عصمة الأنبياء و مع ذلك فهي دليل على ما نقول فها هي قد نقل فيها الخلاف و لم يضع فائت أنت بنقل مثلما أتى ابن حزم و غيره للرد على الشافعي و غيره و لن يكلمك أحد ...و الا يا أخي لن يبقى هناك اجماع اذ حتى ان اجماع الصحابة نفسه معرض لهذا الاحتمال أن لا تكون نقلت الينا مذاهبهم و أقوالهم


حبيبي في الله : هذا على سبيل التمثيل لبطلان دعوى عدم العلم بالمخالف تعتبر إجماع أخي الكريم و قد أتيت بنقل عن علماء ثقات لم يقدح العلماء في نقلهم و ذكرت وجود علماء قبل ابن تيمية قالوا بهذا القول فأبوا ألا يأخذوا إلا بكلام ابن تيمية والآمدي مع أن الأمدي أشعري عاب علي فيما وقع فيه و هو في الحقيقة ليس بعيب فمن قال أن القرطبي يكذب على السلف أو أن القاضي عياض يكذب على السلف أو القاضي ابن العربي يكذب على السلف

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

حسناً 
ادعيتَ أن عياضاً والقرطبي نقلا عن السلف مثل قولك وعارضت بهذا نقل ابن تيمية والآمدي إجماع السلف على ما ذكرنا من عدم العصمة.. 
الآن نكشف الغبار: 
أين نقلُ عياض والقرطبي عن السلف لقول بعصمة الأنبياء؟؟ 
أين نقل عياض والقرطبي عن السلف مثل قولك في تفسير الآية؟ 
ويا رب تجاوب المرة دي وتكون تعبت من اللف والدوران.. 
مع العلم أنك إن لم تأتني بنقل القرطبي وعياض عن السلف في المسألتين = فسيتغير نعتُك من المحرف إلى المحرف الكذاب.. 
في الانتظار وأعد الإخوة أن الدكتور لن يأتي بما زعمه..

----------


## أبو عبد الله القاهري

بارك الله فيك أخانا أبا فهر.
ولا تنس الإجابة على سؤالي يا دكتور.

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> حفظ القول يا دكتور يعني ألا تخلو الأمة منه في أي زمان .. بمعنى ألا تخلو من تناقله بأدلته... والسلام.



من أين لك أنه لابد من تناقل القول الصحيح و وجود القائل بالحق لا يستلزم نقل قوله

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

أين نقل عياض والقرطبي عن السلف يا دكتور؟؟؟

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> ضرب الدكتور - عفا الله عنا وعنه - كلام الله بعضه ببعض .
> 
> قال الدكتور : (ومسألة أكل آدم عليه السلام من الشجرة أهو على سبيل العصيان أم على سبيل السهو و النسيان قد خاض فيها العلماء الكرام وكل أدلى بدلوه)
> 
> القرآن يذكر أن ذنب أبينا آدم (نسيان) و (عصيان) ،
> لكن الدكتور زعم أنهما شيئاء متضادان ، ففهم (النسيان) على أنه سهو ، ثم حرف لأجله معنى (العصيان) .


ما معنى النسيان و ما الظاهر منه أيها الناصح إما أن تأتي بالدليل أولا تتكلم بما ليس لك به علم 
و العصيان خلاف الطاعة و هل عندك معنى آخر ؟

----------


## أبو عبد الله القاهري

ما زالت المناقشة تظهر مزيداً من الأخطاء المنهجية عندك يا دكتور.
وبانتظار اجابتك على أسئلة أبي فهر، وسؤالي الوحيد!.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

أرجو أن ينتبه الإخوة كيف يروغ الدكتور عن الجواب وبيلف ويدور

----------


## نضال مشهود

> ما معنى النسيان و ما الظاهر منه أيها الناصح إما أن تأتي بالدليل أولا تتكلم بما ليس لك به علم 
> و العصيان خلاف الطاعة و هل عندك معنى آخر ؟


معنى (النسيان) الترك ، ثم قد يكون عن قصد وقد يكون عن سهو بحسب السياق .
وأما (العصيان) فظاهر أنه خلاف (الطاعة) . لكن ، هل رضيت الآن أن نبيا من الأنبياء في وقت من الأوقات لا يطيع الله تعالى ؟ أجبني يا دكتور !

ولا تنس أنك ضربت آيات الله بعضها ببعض ! فقلت : (أهو على سبيل العصيان) أم (على سبيل السهو و النسيان) ؟
جعلت (العصيان) لا يجامع (النسيان) ، مع أن القرآن أتى بهما .

----------


## نضال مشهود

فقط للتذكير : ليس لنا أن نلوم أبانا آدم ، وإن وقع منه عصيان . . لأنه عليه السلام قد تاب منه .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

أين نقلُ عياض والقرطبي عن السلف يا دكتور؟

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> حسناً 
> ادعيتَ أن عياضاً والقرطبي نقلا عن السلف مثل قولك وعارضت بهذا نقل ابن تيمية والآمدي إجماع السلف على ما ذكرنا من عدم العصمة.. 
> الآن نكشف الغبار: 
> أين نقلُ عياض والقرطبي عن السلف لقول بعصمة الأنبياء؟؟ 
> أين نقل عياض والقرطبي عن السلف مثل قولك في تفسير الآية؟ 
> ويا رب تجاوب المرة دي وتكون تعبت من اللف والدوران.. 
> مع العلم أنك إن لم تأتني بنقل القرطبي وعياض عن السلف في المسألتين = فسيتغير نعتُك من المحرف إلى المحرف الكذاب.. 
> في الانتظار وأعد الإخوة أن الدكتور لن يأتي بما زعمه..



دائما أسلوبك فيه سوء أدب رزقك الله الرفق 
قال القرطبي في شأن عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر : ((  وقال جمهور من الفقهاء من أصحاب مالك وأبي حنيفة والشافعي: إنهم معصومون من الصغائر كلها كعصمتهم من الكبائر أجمعها؛ لأنَّا أمِرنا باتباعهم في أفعالهم وآثارهم وسِيَرهم أمراً مطلقاً من غير التزام قرينة، فلو جوّزنا عليهم الصغائر لم يمكن الاقتداء بهم؛ إذ ليس كل فعل من أفعالهم يتميّز مقصده من القُرْبة والإباحة أو الحَظْر أو المعصية، ولا يصحّ أن يؤمر المرء بٱمتثال أمرٍ لعلّه معصية، لاسيّما على من يرى تقديم الفعل على القول إذا تعارضا من الأصوليين. قال الأستاذ أبو إسحاق الأسفرايني: وٱختلفوا في الصغائر؛ والذي عليه الأكثر أن ذلك غير جائز عليهم، وصار بعضهم إلى تجويزها، ولا أصل لهذه المقالة. وقال بعض المتأخرين ممن ذهب إلى القول الأوّل: الذي ينبغي أن يقال إن الله تعالى قد أخبر بوقوع ذنوب من بعضهم ونَسَبها إليهم وعاتبهم عليها، وأخبروا بها عن نفوسهم وتنصّلوا منها وأشفقوا منها وتابوا؛ وكل ذلك وَرَد في مواضع كثيرة لا يقبل التأويل جملتها وإن قَبِل ذلك آحادها؛ وكل ذلك مما لا يُزْرِي بمناصبهم، وإنما تلك الأمور التي وقعت منهم على جهة النُّدور وعلى جهة الخطأ والنسيان، أو تأويل دعا إلى ذلك فهي بالنسبة إلى غيرهم حسنات وفي حقهم سيئات؛ (بالنسبة) إلى مناصبهم وعُلوّ أقدارهم؛ إذ قد يؤاخذ الوزير بما يثاب عليه السائس، فأشفقوا من ذلك في موقف القيامة مع علمهم بالأمن والأمان والسلامة. قال: وهذا هو الحق. ولقد أحسن الجُنَيد حيث قال: حسنات الأبرار سيئات المقربين. فهم ـ صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم ـ وإن كان قد شهدت النصوص بوقوع ذنوب منهم فلم يُخِلّ ذلك بمناصبهم ولا قَدَح في رُتَبهم، بل قد تلافاهم وٱجتباهم وهداهم ومدحهم وزكّاهم وٱختارهم وٱصطفاهم؛ صلوات الله عليهم وسلامه )).
قال القاضي عياض : ((وأما الصغائر فجوزها جماعة من السلف وغيرهم على الأنبياء وهو مذهب أبى جعفر الطبري وغيره من الفقهاء والمحدثين والمتكلمين، وسنورد بعد هذا ما احتجوا به، وذهبت طائفة أخرى إلى الوقف وقالوا العقل لا يحيل وقوعها منهم ولم يأت في الشرع قاطع بأحد الوجهين، وذهبت طائفة أخرى من المحققين من الفقهاء والمتكلمين إلى عصمتهم من الصغائر كعصمتهم من الكبائر، قالوا: لاختلاف الناس في الصغائر وتعيينها من الكبائر ))


و قال القاضي : (( وقد استدل بعض الأئمة على عصمتهم من الصغائر بالمصير إلى امتثال أفعالهم واتباع آثارهم وسيرهم مطلقا، وجمهور الفقهاء على ذلك من أصحاب مالك والشافعي وأبى حنيفة من غير التزام قرينة بل مطلقا عند بعضهم وإن اختلفوا في حكم ذلك، وحكى ابن خويز منداذ وأبو الفرج عن مالك التزام ذلك وجوبا وهو قول الأبهري وابن القصار وأكثر أصحابنا وقول أكثر أهل العراق وابن سريج والإصطخري وابن خيران من الشافعية وأكثر الشافعية على أن ذلك ندب، وذهبت طائفة إلى الإباحة. وقيد بعضهم الاتباع فيما كان من الأمور الدينية وعلم به مقصد القربة ومن قال بالإباحة في أفعاله لم يقبد قال فلو جوزنا عليهم الصغائر لم يمكن الاقتداء بهم في أفعالهم، إذ ليس كل فعل من أفعاله يتميز مقصد به من القربة أو الإباحة أو الحظر أو المعصية، ولا يصح أو يؤمر المرء بامتثال أمر لعله معصية لا سيما على من يرى من الأصوليين تقديم الفعل على القول إذا تعارضا ))
قال ابن عطية 541هـ في المحرر الوجيز : (( وأجمعت الأمة على عصمة الأنبياء في معنى التبليغ ومن الكبائر ومن الصغائر التي فيها رذيلة ، واختلف في غير ذلك من الصغائر ، والذي أقول به أنهم معصومون من الجميع )) 
فماذا تقولون حكى ابن عطية الخلاف والقرطبي و القاضي عياض و قال ابن عادل في اللباب و إن لم يكن ناقل إجماع  : ((ومعلوم أن كل مذهب أفضى إلى عصمة الأنبياء - عليهم الصلاة والسلام - كان أولى ))
و إليك كلام شديد لابن العربي : (( كما قال في تنزيه الأنبياء عن الذي لا يليق بمنزلتهم مما ينسب الجهلة إليهم من وقوعهم في الذنوب عمدا منهم إليها ، واقتحاما لها مع العلم بها ، وحاش لله ، فإن الأوساط من المسلمين يتورعون عن ذلك ، فكيف بالنبيين ))

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> معنى (النسيان) الترك ، ثم قد يكون عن قصد وقد يكون عن سهو بحسب السياق .
> وأما (العصيان) فظاهر أنه خلاف (الطاعة) . لكن ، هل رضيت الآن أن نبيا من الأنبياء في وقت من الأوقات لا يطيع الله تعالى ؟ أجبني يا دكتور !
> 
> ولا تنس أنك ضربت آيات الله بعضها ببعض ! فقلت : (أهو على سبيل العصيان) أم (على سبيل السهو و النسيان) ؟
> جعلت (العصيان) لا يجامع (النسيان) ، مع أن القرآن أتى بهما .


أين دليك على أن النسيان هو الترك إن كان الاستدلال بالآية كقوله تعالى نسوا الله فنسيهم فهذا من قبيل المقابلة و لابد من تفسيره بالترك لا ستحالة النسيان الحقيقي على الله أما الآية التي نحن بصددها فأنى لك هذا وهل رفع عن أمتى الخطأ والنسيان يعني رفع الخطأ والترك تخالف ظاهر الآية لتدعيم قولكك سبحان الله 
وقولك بضربي آيات الله بعضها ببعض سوء أدب منك لي و سامحك الله 
أما قولك بعدم جواز قولي أهو على سبيل العصيان أم السهو النسيان فهذا للغفلة عن الآيات الواردة في المسألة بين آيات ذكرت الذنب والتوبة منه و كونه ظلم و آية ذكرت أنه نسيان و الظاهر من النسيان النسيان المعروف لا كما تقول الترك فهذا خلاف ظاهر الآية حتى يخالف ذكر تعجل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمسابقة جبريل خوفا من نسيانه القرآن

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

الله أكبر الحمد لله وحده..

الدكتور المحرف الكذاب ربيع..كذبتَ وادعيتَ أن عياضاً والقرطبي نقلا عن السلف القول بعدم العصمة وطالبناك بالنقل فأتيتَنا بحكاياتهم عن جماهير الفقهاء من أصحاب الشافعي ومالك ونقولاتهم عن الأبهري وشبهه..
فبان والحمد لله أنه لم يعزُ واحد منهم للسلف هذا القول الباطل وإنما هو من كلام الفقهاء المتأخرين في القرن الرابع والخامس ..

وبطلت معارضتك نقل شيخ الإسلام والآمدي لإجماع السلف..فلا يخ الإسلام ولا الآمدي ولا نحن ننازع أن بعض علماء القرن الرابع والخامس قالوا بهذا القول الباطل..
وإنما محل النزاع: هل قال بهذا القول الباطل واحد من السلف(؟؟؟)

هل لديك ما يخرم نقل شيخ الإسلام للإجماع(؟؟)

هل لديك نقل معارض لنقل شيخ الإسلام والآمدي(؟؟)

وأزيدك: عزى القاضي عياض قوله في العصمة للمحققين من المتكلمين ولم يعزه للسلف ..

أرجو أن يكون قد ظهر بهذا لإخواننا أن ربيعاً لم يصبر عن التحريف حتى عضده بالكذب فهو لايزال يصرخ طالباً اعتماد نقل الأشاعرة عن السلف ويصرخ : هل سيكذب عياض على السلف؟؟

فلما حاققناهى إذا أنه لا سلف..وإنما هو خلاف حادث بين متأخري الفقهاء بعد إجماع السلف مثله كسائر مخالفاتهم العقدية التي حكوا فيها الخلاف مخالفين فيها لإجماع السلف وكذلك يفعلون..

والبقية تأتي..

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> فقط للتذكير : ليس لنا أن نلوم أبانا آدم ، وإن وقع منه عصيان . . لأنه عليه السلام قد تاب منه .


تسيء الظن بنبي و تجعل تصرفه كتصرف سائر الناس ثم لا تجعل الناس تلوم آدم عليه السلام وإن وقع منه عصيان وفي هذا إيذاء لنبي الله عليه السلام هذا من مفاسد قولكم

----------


## نضال مشهود

{وأما الصغائر فجوزها جماعة من السلف وغيرهم على الأنبياء وهو مذهب أبى جعفر الطبري وغيره من الفقهاء والمحدثين والمتكلمين}

مقابل :

{وقال جمهور من الفقهاء من أصحاب مالك وأبي حنيفة والشافعي: إنهم معصومون من الصغائر كلها}
{وذهبت طائفة أخرى من المحققين من الفقهاء والمتكلمين [وليسوا السلف] إلى عصمتهم من الصغائر كعصمتهم من الكبائر}
{ والذي أقول [القائل : ابن عطية] به أنهم معصومون من الجميع}

هل يدري الدكتور ما يقول ؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> أين دليك على أن النسيان هو الترك إن كان الاستدلال بالآية كقوله تعالى نسوا الله فنسيهم فهذا من قبيل المقابلة و لابد من تفسيره بالترك لا ستحالة النسيان الحقيقي على الله




أرجو أن يتأمل الإخوة:

هذا النفس الأشعري أولا..

والجهل بلسان العرب ثانياً...

والجهل بكلام أهل العلم والعقيدة السلفية ثالثاً

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> الله أكبر الحمد لله وحده..
> 
> الدكتور المحرف الكذاب ربيع..كذبتَ وادعيتَ أن عياضاً والقرطبي نقلا عن السلف القول بعدم العصمة وطالبناك بالنقل فأتيتَنا بحكاياتهم عن جماهير الفقهاء من أصحاب الشافعي ومالك ونقولاتهم عن الأبهري وشبهه..
> فبان والحمد لله أنه لم يعزُ واحد منهم للسلف هذا القول الباطل وإنما هو من كلام الفقهاء المتأخرين في القرن الرابع والخامس ..
> 
> وبطلت معارضتك نقل شيخ الإسلام والآمدي لإجماع السلف..فلا يخ الإسلام ولا الآمدي ولا نحن ننازع أن بعض علماء القرن الرابع والخامس قالوا بهذا القول الباطل..
> وإنما محل النزاع: هل قال بهذا القول الباطل واحد من السلف(؟؟؟)
> 
> هل لديك ما يخرم نقل شيخ الإسلام للإجماع(؟؟)
> ...


دعك من سوء الأدب
هل أصحاب مالك و أبو حنيفة و الشافعي من المتأخرين أيها السباب ؟
و ماذا تستفيد من قوله قال جماعة من السلف بعدم العصمة أليس مفهومه أيها السباب وجود جماعة أخرى تقول بها أم تأخذ الكلام على حساب قولك ؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

هو يخبط خبط عشواء يا نضال وإنما هو جاهل متعالم مفتري على كتاب الله...

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> {وأما الصغائر فجوزها جماعة من السلف وغيرهم على الأنبياء وهو مذهب أبى جعفر الطبري وغيره من الفقهاء والمحدثين والمتكلمين}
> مقابل :
> {وقال جمهور من الفقهاء من أصحاب مالك وأبي حنيفة والشافعي: إنهم معصومون من الصغائر كلها}
> {وذهبت طائفة أخرى من المحققين من الفقهاء والمتكلمين [وليسوا السلف] إلى عصمتهم من الصغائر كعصمتهم من الكبائر}
> { والذي أقول [القائل : ابن عطية] به أنهم معصومون من الجميع}
> هل يدري الدكتور ما يقول ؟


ماذا تفهم أيها الناصح من قوله عصمتهم من الكبائر كعصمتهم من الصغائر هذا قول من نفى وقوع الذنوب الصغائر نسيانا و الشاهد هو الذي قبله جمهور من أصحاب مالك والشافعي و أحمد ولا تتسرع أيها الناصح

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> {وأما الصغائر فجوزها جماعة من السلف وغيرهم على الأنبياء وهو مذهب أبى جعفر الطبري وغيره من الفقهاء والمحدثين والمتكلمين}
> مقابل :
> {وقال جمهور من الفقهاء من أصحاب مالك وأبي حنيفة والشافعي: إنهم معصومون من الصغائر كلها}
> {وذهبت طائفة أخرى من المحققين من الفقهاء والمتكلمين [وليسوا السلف] إلى عصمتهم من الصغائر كعصمتهم من الكبائر}
> { والذي أقول [القائل : ابن عطية] به أنهم معصومون من الجميع}
> هل يدري الدكتور ما يقول ؟


أدري طبعا و أنت الذي تسرعت فقوله جوزها جماعة من السلف وليس السلف دليل بالمفهوم على أن هناك من السلف من قال بعدم الجواز و دلالة المفهوم في كلام البشر حجة بالإجماع و هذا قول الدكتور عبد الكريم زيدان في الوجيز فأفهم أيها الناصح و لا تتسرع

----------


## نضال مشهود

> هو يخبط خبط عشواء يا نضال وإنما هو جاهل متعالم مفتري على كتاب الله...


هل تروا الدكتور يعصي (عمدا) أم يعصي (نسيانا) ؟ الله المستعان !

"إعلام أولى الأفهام ...."

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> {وأما الصغائر فجوزها جماعة من السلف وغيرهم على الأنبياء وهو مذهب أبى جعفر الطبري وغيره من الفقهاء والمحدثين والمتكلمين}
> مقابل :
> {وقال جمهور من الفقهاء من أصحاب مالك وأبي حنيفة والشافعي: إنهم معصومون من الصغائر كلها}
> {وذهبت طائفة أخرى من المحققين من الفقهاء والمتكلمين [وليسوا السلف] إلى عصمتهم من الصغائر كعصمتهم من الكبائر}
> هل يدري الدكتور ما يقول ؟


أتدري ما الفرق بين الأقوال الثلاثة المذكورة الصغائر جوزها جماعة من السلف ولم يجوزها البعض و من المحققين و المتكلمين من جعل عصمة الأنبياء من الكبائر كعصمتهم من الصغائر وهم من نفوا وقوع المعصية حتى ولو نسيان و خطأ وهو المذهب الذي ينسب للأشاعرة فافهم ولا تتعجل

----------


## أبو عبد الله القاهري

المسألة اتضحت يا دكتور ولا داعي للمكابرة.

وأرجو أن تتفضل بالإجابة على سؤالي



> نقلَ علماءُ الأشاعرة (الثقات) التفويضَ عن السلف، فهل تقبل ذلك؟ فإن كان الجواب لا، فهل معنى ذلك أنهم كذبوا في نقلهم؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

وما الذي أعجز عياضاًً عن أن يصرح بالمنطق فيذكر أن جماعة أخرى من السلف وافقوا قوله(؟؟)

أقوول لك لماذاً: لأنه ليس كذاباً يا دكتور ؛ إنما بلغه عن جماعة من السلف القول بعدم العصمة ولم يبلغه عنهم خلافه فانتهى إلى ما سمع وذكر من وافقه على قوله من المحققين المتكلمين ولم :

يتألى على السلف..

أو يكذب على السلف..

كصنيع بعض المحرفين الكذابين..

وأرجو ممن له عقل أن يُتابع معنا مضحكات الدكتور وكيف يتردى الإنسان في عماية الضلالة ويحاجج عنها وينتصر لها بما لا ينفق إلا في سوق الحمقى...

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> {{ والذي أقول [القائل : ابن عطية] به أنهم معصومون من الجميع}
> هل يدري الدكتور ما يقول ؟


كلام ابن عطية أيها المتعجل لحكايته الخلاف في المسألة كما بينت تحته فالمسألة فيها خلاف وهو ممن يقول بالعصمة من الصغائر فلا تتسرع

----------


## نضال مشهود

> أدري طبعا و أنت الذي تسرعت فقوله جوزها جماعة من السلف وليس السلف دليل بالمفهوم على أن هناك من السلف من قال بعدم الجواز و دلالة المفهوم في كلام البشر حجة بالإجماع و هذا قول الدكتور عبد الكريم زيدان في الوجيز فأفهم أيها الناصح و لا تتسرع


ولماذا يا دكتور لا يذكر في مقابلتهم (جماعة أخرى من السلف) ؟ بل ذكر (طائفة أخرى من المحققين من الفقهاء والمتكلمين) ؟ هيا . . تسرع !

----------


## ابن الرومية

> حبيبي في الله : هذا على سبيل التمثيل لبطلان دعوى عدم العلم بالمخالف تعتبر إجماع أخي الكريم و قد أتيت بنقل عن علماء ثقات لم يقدح العلماء في نقلهم و ذكرت وجود علماء قبل ابن تيمية قالوا بهذا القول فأبوا ألا يأخذوا إلا بكلام ابن تيمية والآمدي مع أن الأمدي أشعري عاب علي فيما وقع فيه و هو في الحقيقة ليس بعيب فمن قال أن القرطبي يكذب على السلف أو أن القاضي عياض يكذب على السلف أو القاضي ابن العربي يكذب على السلف


يا أخي الحبيب أنت فعلا تحقق قول خصمك فيك اذ أنك تضعنا في دائرة ...فقد زعمت أن القاضي عياض و غيره نقل عن السلف تفسير الآية فنقل لك ابو فهر حكاية ابن تيمية و الآمدي لاجماع السلف خاصة...و حاكموك الى السلف ...و لم يكتفوا بالاحتجاج عليك بابن تيمية...بل قالوا لك أخرج لنا نقلا عن السلف يقول بقولك و ما تظنه يؤيد كلام القاضي و نحن نخرج لك من قال بقولنا منهم مما يؤيد كلام ابن تيمية فلم تجد حجة أخي الحبيب الا أن تقول انه : لا يلزم من ذلك اجماعهم اذ قد يكون خالفهم في ذلك مخالف و لم ينقل....فهنا دخلت في الحوار لتحديد هذه الجزئية ان ما وجد مقتضاه في عهد القرون الأولى و جرت العادة بتوافر الدواعي على نقله فلا يمكن أن يضيع و ان لم يصل شيء دل أن لم يقل قائل به ...فرفضت و قلت التاريخ يشهد فطلينا منك هذا الشاهد فأتيت بامثلة لما تبين لك أنها لا تصلح كشاهد عدت لنفس ما بدأنا به و هو ان  القاضي حكى عن السلف و ابن تيمية حكى عن السلف....فهل سنعود من جديد لنقول لك أخي الحبيب فلنتحقق أيهما نقله عن السلف أصح؟؟؟و تعود مرة أخرى و تقول نفس قاعدتك و نطالبك بشاهد عليها فتعود مرة اخرى لتقول ان القاضي عياض أعظم من ابن تيمية ...يا أخي ألا ترى الدائرة المغلقة؟؟ وحتى هذا لا يصلح فلا يمتنع أن يعرف الأصغر ما خفي عن الأعظم و قد وقع في الصحابة أنفسهم وهم كانوا مجتمعين فكيف بمن بعدهم حين كثر الاختلاف و الافتراق ؟؟ و الا فان لم تقر بهذا أيضا لزمك مثله كما قال لك الاخوة في الأسماء و الصفات و غيرها و هو أشهر من باب العصمة و مع ذلك خفي على هؤلاء الأفاضل ما علمه غيرهم ...فلا احد يقول لك اكتف فقط بقول ابن تيمية بل يقولون لك الدليل الدليل...فلنر اي من حكايات الاجماع عن السلف صحيحة بمحاكمتهما الى ما نقل عنهم مما هو لازم من لوازم حفظ الذكر...

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> هو يخبط خبط عشواء يا نضال وإنما هو جاهل متعالم مفتري على كتاب الله...


هل هذا يليق بطالب علم 
هل علمك القران والسنة ذلك
هل تأدبت بأدب العلماء
هل الألوسي جاهل وانت متعلم ؟
هل القرطبي جاهل و أنت متعلم ؟
هل ابن العربي جاهل و أنت متعلم ؟
هل القاضي عياض جاهل و أنت متعلم ؟
هل ابن عادل جاهل و أنت متعلم ؟
هل ابن عطية جاهل و أنت متعلم ؟ 
هل البغوي جاهل و أنت متعلم ؟
ما اجرائك على التهكم من أقوال العلماء

----------


## أبو عبد الله القاهري

> ودلالة المفهوم في كلام البشر حجة بالإجماع


اجماع مرة واحدة، عجيب.
هاك كلام التاج السبكي في جمع الجوامع وارجع أنت إلى الشرح
قال رحمه الله عن المفاهيم: (وأنكر أبو حنيفة الكل مطلقاً، وقوم في الخبر، والشيخ الإمام في غير الشرع، وإمام الحرمين صفة لا تناسب الحكم، وقوم العدد دون غيره.)
وبانتظااااااااا  اااااااااااار الإجابة على سؤااااااااااااا  االي

----------


## نضال مشهود

> كلام ابن عطية أيها المتعجل لحكايته الخلاف في المسألة كما بينت تحته فالمسألة فيها خلاف وهو ممن يقول بالعصمة من الصغائر فلا تتسرع


(صغائر الذنوب) ؟
أم (صغائر المعاصي) ؟
أم (صغائر التروك) ؟
أم (صغائر النسيان) ؟
أم (صغائر السهو) ؟

ارحم حجرك يا دكتور !

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> أرجو أن يتأمل الإخوة:
> 
> هذا النفس الأشعري أولا..
> 
> والجهل بلسان العرب ثانياً...
> 
> والجهل بكلام أهل العلم والعقيدة السلفية ثالثاً


البينة على المدعي أين الدليل على كلامك أيها العربي العالم بلسان العرب ؟

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> (صغائر الذنوب) ؟
> أم (صغائر المعاصي) ؟
> أم (صغائر النسيان) ؟
> 
> ارحم حجرك يا دكتور !


ما المتبادر للذهن من قول الصغائر أيها الناصح أليس صغائر الذنوب هي صغائر المعاصي ؟!!!

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> اجماع مرة واحدة، عجيب.
> هاك كلام التاج السبكي في جمع الجوامع وارجع أنت إلى الشرح
> قال رحمه الله عن المفاهيم: (وأنكر أبو حنيفة الكل مطلقاً، وقوم في الخبر، والشيخ الإمام في غير الشرع، وإمام الحرمين صفة لا تناسب الحكم، وقوم العدد دون غيره.)
> وبانتظااااااااا  اااااااااااار الإجابة على سؤااااااااااااا  االي


لا تزعل فلن يؤثر ذلك شيئا عالم و أخطأ لكن هي حجة يا لبيب

----------


## نضال مشهود

> ما المتبادر للذهن من قول الصغائر أيها الناصح أليس صغائر الذنوب هي صغائر المعاصي ؟!!!


وهل أنت منكر كون فعل آدم عليه السلام من باب (الذنوب) و (المعاصى) ؟ رد علي !

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> ولماذا يا دكتور لا يذكر في مقابلتهم (جماعة أخرى من السلف) ؟ بل ذكر (طائفة أخرى من المحققين من الفقهاء والمتكلمين) ؟ هيا . . تسرع !


أضحك الله سنك يا أخي نضال قد كفته دلالة المفهوم فلا حاجة لذكرها أما كونه قال طائفة أخرى من المحققين والمتكلمين لأن قولهم ليس هو القول الثاني

----------


## أبو عبد الله القاهري

> لا تزعل فلن يؤثر ذلك شيئا عالم و أخطأ لكن هي حجة يا لبيب


لو رجعت يا دكتور لشرح من شروح الجمع ما كنتَ لتقول هذا التعليق، ولن أبين لك السبب، فارجع الى الشرح تعلم ما أقصد.

وعلى كل حال فهذا يدل على أمرين:
- خطئِكَ في نقل الإجماع.
- أنك تتكلم بغير علم.

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> وهل أنت منكر كون فعل آدم عليه السلام من باب (الذنوب) و (المعاصى) ؟ رد علي !


أحسن في السؤال قلت لك أن الذنب والمعصية تعني خلاف الطاعة و مادام آدم عليه السلام نسي الأمر بترك الأكل من الشجرة فهو قد خالف الطاعة فبهذا يكون ما وقع فيه ذنب و معصية

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> لو رجعت يا دكتور لشرح من شروح الجمع ما كنتَ لتقول هذا التعليق، ولن أبين لك السبب، فارجع الى الشرح تعلم ما أقصد.
> 
> وعلى كل حال فهذا يدل على أمرين:
> - خطئِكَ في نقل الإجماع.
> - أنك تتكلم بغير علم.


و أنت أيضا تسيء الأدب قد عزوت الأجماع للدكتور عبد الكريم زيدان فالعهدة عليه أما إن كنت تنازع في حجية مفهوم المخالفة بالنسبة لأقوال البشر فأتي بأدلتك و أنا افندها لك .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> أحسن في السؤال قلت لك أن الذنب والمعصية تعني خلاف الطاعة و مادام آدم عليه السلام نسي الأمر بترك الأكل من الشجرة فهو قد خالف الطاعة فبهذا يكون ما وقع فيه ذنب و معصية


فلست إذن من القائلين بعصمة الأنبياء من (الصغائر) !
إذن ، أصبحت الآن من أتباع السلف والطبري وابن تيمية . مبروك عليك يا دكتور!

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> يا أخي الحبيب أنت فعلا تحقق قول خصمك فيك اذ أنك تضعنا في دائرة ...فقد زعمت أن القاضي عياض و غيره نقل عن السلف تفسير الآية فنقل لك ابو فهر حكاية ابن تيمية و الآمدي لاجماع السلف خاصة...و حاكموك الى السلف ...و لم يكتفوا بالاحتجاج عليك بابن تيمية...بل قالوا لك أخرج لنا نقلا عن السلف يقول بقولك و ما تظنه يؤيد كلام القاضي و نحن نخرج لك من قال بقولنا منهم مما يؤيد كلام ابن تيمية فلم تجد حجة أخي الحبيب الا أن تقول انه : لا يلزم من ذلك اجماعهم اذ قد يكون خالفهم في ذلك مخالف و لم ينقل....فهنا دخلت في الحوار لتحديد هذه الجزئية ان ما وجد مقتضاه في عهد القرون الأولى و جرت العادة بتوافر الدواعي على نقله فلا يمكن أن يضيع و ان لم يصل شيء دل أن لم يقل قائل به ...فرفضت و قلت التاريخ يشهد فطلينا منك هذا الشاهد فأتيت بامثلة لما تبين لك أنها لا تصلح كشاهد عدت لنفس ما بدأنا به و هو ان  القاضي حكى عن السلف و ابن تيمية حكى عن السلف....فهل سنعود من جديد لنقول لك أخي الحبيب فلنتحقق أيهما نقله عن السلف أصح؟؟؟و تعود مرة أخرى و تقول نفس قاعدتك و نطالبك بشاهد عليها فتعود مرة اخرى لتقول ان القاضي عياض أعظم من ابن تيمية ...يا أخي ألا ترى الدائرة المغلقة؟؟ وحتى هذا لا يصلح فلا يمتنع أن يعرف الأصغر ما خفي عن الأعظم و قد وقع في الصحابة أنفسهم وهم كانوا مجتمعين فكيف بمن بعدهم حين كثر الاختلاف و الافتراق ؟؟ و الا فان لم تقر بهذا أيضا لزمك مثله كما قال لك الاخوة في الأسماء و الصفات و غيرها و هو أشهر من باب العصمة و مع ذلك خفي على هؤلاء الأفاضل ما علمه غيرهم ...فلا احد يقول لك اكتف فقط بقول ابن تيمية بل يقولون لك الدليل الدليل...فلنر اي من حكايات الاجماع عن السلف صحيحة بمحاكمتهما الى ما نقل عنهم مما هو لازم من لوازم حفظ الذكر...


قولك حبيبي في الله  : (( يا أخي الحبيب أنت فعلا تحقق قول خصمك فيك اذ أنك تضعنا في دائرة ...فقد زعمت أن القاضي عياض و غيره نقل عن السلف تفسير الآية ))
أنا لم أقل ذلك بل قلت بخصوص مسألة العصمة كلام يدل على وجود مخالف من السلف و إن كان لم يذكره و قال بأنه قول أصحاب مالك و الشافعي و أبو حنيفة و أصحاب الإمام كانوا من القدامى للمتأخرين فهناك سلف في المسألة لكن لم يذكر القرطبي أو القاضي أسماء و حكى أيضا الخلاف ابن عطية و عنف ابن العربي من يقول ذلك فهل يعنف ما قال به إمامه ؟!!


قولك حبيبي في الله  : (( فنقل لك ابو فهر حكاية ابن تيمية و الآمدي لاجماع السلف خاصة ))
إجماع ينقله إمام بعد قرون هذا محض دعوى و قد قال بالخلاف علماء كبار أقدم منه


قولك حبيبي في الله  : (( ان ما وجد مقتضاه في عهد القرون الأولى و جرت العادة بتوافر الدواعي على نقله فلا يمكن أن يضيع و ان لم يصل شيء دل أن لم يقل قائل به ))
لما تتداعى الأمم على نقله والأمر بين و نفوس الكثير من الناس تأبى ذلك على الأنبياء 

قولك حبيبي في الله  : (( ان القاضي عياض أعظم من ابن تيمية ))
جوابه أني لم أقل أعظم بل قلت أقدم و الأقدم يعرف الخلاف في الغالب أكثر من المتأخر عنه .


قولك حبيبي في الله  : (( وحتى هذا لا يصلح فلا يمتنع أن يعرف الأصغر ما خفي عن الأعظم و قد وقع في الصحابة أنفسهم وهم كانوا مجتمعين فكيف بمن بعدهم حين كثر الاختلاف و الافتراق ؟؟ ))
القاضي لم يقل ذلك وحده بل قاله أيضا القرطبي و ابن عطية حكى الخلاف و عنف ابن العربي من يقول ذلك فهل يعنف ما قال به إمامه ؟!!

 قولك حبيبي في الله  : (( و الا فان لم تقر بهذا أيضا لزمك مثله كما قال لك الاخوة في الأسماء و الصفات و غيرها و هو أشهر من باب العصمة و مع ذلك خفي على هؤلاء الأفاضل ما علمه غيرهم ))
هل نسب القرطبي و القاضي وابن العربي إلى السلف القول بالتفويض ؟

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> فلست إذن من القائلين بعصمة الأنبياء من (الصغائر) !
> إذن ، أصبحت الآن من أتباع السلف والطبري وابن تيمية . مبروك عليك يا دكتور!


هل جهلت محل خلافي أيها الناصح أنا لم أنف وقوع المعاصي مطلقا و إنما نفيت وقوعها عمدا وقصدا و كذلك القرطبي و ابن العربي و غيرهما فافهم قبل أن تتكلم

----------


## نضال مشهود

> هل جهلت محل خلافي أيها الناصح أنا لم أنف وقوع المعاصي مطلقا و إنما نفيت وقوعها عمدا وقصدا و كذلك القرطبي و ابن العربي و غيرهما فافهم قبل أن تتكلم


يعني تقر بأن الأنبياء غير معصومين من (الصغائر) ؟ طيب ، ما دليلك على ذلك ؟ أفيدونا . .

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> يعني تقر بأن الأنبياء غير معصومين من (الصغائر) ؟ ما دليلك عليه ؟


معصمون من الصغائر عمدا أما خطاءا و سهوا فالكتاب والسنة دل على جواز وقوعها خطاءا وسهوا و هذا ما عليه الأكثرون قدامى ومحدثون وهو ما ندين به إلى الله ولا يتعارض مع الاقتداء بهم و فيه حمل تصرفاتهم على خير المحامل و فيه حسن ظن بتصرفاتهم وغير ذلك

----------


## نضال مشهود

قلت قبل شهرين : (والراجح عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر والكبائر)
وأصبحت الآن تقول إن الأنبياء غير معصومين من مطلقا الصغائر .

جميل يا دكتور . . بقيت خطوة واحدة نحو مذهب السلف الصالح .

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> قلت قبل شهرين : (والراجح عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر والكبائر)
> وأصبحت الآن تقول إن الأنبياء غير معصومين من مطلقا الصغائر .
> جميل يا دكتور . . بقيت خطوة واحدة نحو مذهب السلف الصالح .


ما يضيرك أيها الناصح من قال بعصمة الأنبياء من الكبائر والصغائر جوزها خطاءا و نسيانا وهذا صنيع الكثير من العلماء و عصمتهم من الصغائر مطلقا أو عصمتهم من الكبائر كالصغائر قول لا أثارة عليه من علم قال الشيخ أحمد بن حجر آل بوطامي في العقائد السلفية : (( و الحق الذي ندين به إلى الله أنهم معصمون أيضا من الكبائر قبل البعثة و بعدها و أما الصغائر فقد يلمون بها إما بطريق التأويل أو النسيان أو الخطأ و لكن لا يقرون عليها )) و لا تتسرع في الحكم على قول بالبحث اسمه إعلام الأفهام أن خطيئة آدم كانت على سبيل السهو والنسيان  و لم أعارض ذلك

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

أراكم بخير بعد يومين

----------


## أبو عبد الله القاهري

> و أنت أيضا تسيء الأدب


متشكرين يا دكتور.




> قد عزوت الأجماع للدكتور عبد الكريم زيدان فالعهدة عليه أما إن كنت تنازع في حجية مفهوم المخالفة بالنسبة لأقوال البشر فأتي بأدلتك و أنا افندها لك .


لا داعي، حسبنا أن من وضع للطلاب مدخلاً إلى أصول الفقه يعزو إلى كتاب الوجيز.
وبالمناسبة فالدكتور عبد الكريم قال: (واتفق الأصوليون على الاحتجاج بمفهوم الوصف والشرط والغاية والعدد في غير النصوص الشرعية) فذكر أربعة أنواع فقط، ولم يعمم كتعميمك، فتنبه.

((((وما زلت أذكرك بالإجابة على سؤالي وعدم التهرب))))

----------


## الواحدي

"فضيلة الدكتور"!
قبل أن تذهب وتترك العالَم في حيرة دهماء..
أنت تستدل بالقرطبي..
حبذا لو تراجع أول نقل نقلتَه عنه في مشاركتك رقم 13
فهو يردّ عليك!
وحبذا لو تتأكد أيضا من نقلك الثاني، وذلك بالرجوع إلى "تبصرة الأدلة" لأبي إسحاق الإسفراييني..
وقد لا تجدني بعد يومين...

وليعذرني الشيخ خلوصي..
ومشاركته ستأتي بعد مشاركتي..
وهذه فراسة منِّي! (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو الفداء

> قو لك (( التعمد فيه تفصيل دقيق يا دكتور، فان قلنا أن المراد بالتعمد: مجرد الاختيار الحر لفعل الذنب، فهذا وجه، يختلف عن لو قلنا أن المراد به: الاصرار على فعل الذنب، وهذا وجه آخر، بخلاف لو قلنا أن التعمد يراد به: الاستحلال لفعل الذنب! 
> مراتب ثلاثة ليتك تتأمل فيها بروية، ولو فعلت لزال عنك الاشكال كله ان شاء الله  )) .
> هل تقصد من كلامك أن النسيان أو التأويل أو الخطأ تعمد أم ماذ تقصد ؟ و أين أدلة ما تقول ؟
> 
> قلت لو تركت عنك تعصبك الباطل لفهمك واعتباره أنه هو "ظاهر اللفظ" ومقتضى لسان العرب الذي به يُفهم الكلام على وجهه ويعد من خالفه متأولا = لتبين لك ما أقصد هنا!!
> 
> قولك : ((قد اجتباهم واصطفاهم نعم، وقد وقعوا مع ذلك فيما عده القرءان ذنبا، وتابوا منه، وظلت لهم منزلة النبوة والرسالة وظل الناس يتبعونهم ولا فرق )) 
> الذنب قد يقع سهوا وخطأءا فكلامك أعم من موضع النزاع و التوبة لا تستلزم فعل الذنب بقصد .
> قلت لن أكرر ... !
> ...


أنموذج يدرس في الجامعات والله للمكابرة والاصرار على الباطل!!!!!!!

----------


## نضال مشهود

> معصمون من الصغائر عمدا أما خطاءا و سهوا فالكتاب والسنة دل على جواز وقوعها خطاءا وسهوا و هذا ما عليه الأكثرون قدامى ومحدثون وهو ما ندين به إلى الله ولا يتعارض مع الاقتداء بهم و فيه حمل تصرفاتهم على خير المحامل و فيه حسن ظن بتصرفاتهم وغير ذلك


بصرف النظر عن هذا التلبيس ، ماذا تعني بقولك (عمدا) أو (قصدا) ؟ وكيف تفرق بينه وبين (السهو) و (النسيان) ؟ بين بالحجة !

** اللهم انصر إخواننا في غزة ، يا عزيز يا جبار ! **

----------


## أبو الفداء

> بصرف النظر عن هذا التلبيس ، ماذا تعني بقولك (عمدا) أو (قصدا) ؟ وكيف تفرق بينه وبين (السهو) و (النسيان) ؟ بين بالحجة !
> 
> ** اللهم انصر إخواننا في غزة ، يا عزيز يا جبار ! **


آمين .. وارفع اللهم عنهم ببصيرة السنة والهداية تلك الجاهلية التي أشعلت النيران بين صفوفهم وأمكنت العدو منهم .. 
انك ولي ذلك والقادر عليه ..

----------


## أبو القاسم

أخي المبجل أبا الفداء..
إيذن لي أن أسجل اعتراضا وإن كان خارج الموضوع
على صيغة دعائك:وارفع تلك الجاهلية التي أشعلت النيران بين صفوفهم وأمكنت العدو منهم 
وهذا -مع احترامي الحقيقي لك(وليس مجرد كلمة)- غير سديد..
فليس الأمر كما ذكرت..
الحكاية باختصار:كل بلد فيها منافقون وفيها مخلصون..
ويظهر هؤلاء المنافقون في أوقات الأزمات(مثلا في بلادنا تعرفهم في لحن القول في الصحف وأشباههم ومن يعاونهم ويدافع عنهم ..إلخ)..فالخلاف مع هؤلاء طبيعي جدا..وهو الأصل..وهو من قبل المخلصين الموحدين..خلاف محمود
تأمل قوله تعالى"ولكن اختلفوا فمنهم من آمن ومنهم من كفر"..فهنا سجل الله اختلافهم:لكنه ممدحة لأهل التوحيد..
حيث لم يتفقوا معهم على الباطل..
وليس هذا هو الذي أمكن العدو منهم ..ففي هذا اختزال كبير للحقيقة
بل الدول العربية من وراء نظام عباس تؤيده وتدعمه وتشد على يديه..وتحثه على تجديد ولايته اللعينة ,بعضهم من بعض
مع تعاونهم مع الأمريكان لحد الانبطاح والمسارعة فيهم دون طلب (وما مؤتمر أنابوليس عنا ببعيد)
والأدلة على هذا قائمة ظاهرة بيّنة لمن له متابعة 
والله يرعاك ويهدينا وإياك للصواب
والثبات على الحق

----------


## أبو الفداء

> أخي المبجل أبا الفداء..
> إيذن لي أن أسجل اعتراضا وإن كان خارج الموضوع
> على صيغة دعائك:وارفع تلك الجاهلية التي أشعلت النيران بين صفوفهم وأمكنت العدو منهم 
> وهذا -مع احترامي الحقيقي لك(وليس مجرد كلمة)- غير سديد..
> فليس الأمر كما ذكرت..
> الحكاية باختصار:كل بلد فيها منافقون وفيها مخلصون..
> ويظهر هؤلاء المنافقون في أوقات الأزمات(مثلا في بلادنا تعرفهم في لحن القول في الصحف وأشباههم ومن يعاونهم ويدافع عنهم ..إلخ)..فالخلاف مع هؤلاء طبيعي جدا..وهو الأصل..وهو من قبل المخلصين الموحدين..خلاف محمود
> تأمل قوله تعالى"ولكن اختلفوا فمنهم من آمن ومنهم من كفر"..فهنا سجل الله اختلافهم:لكنه ممدحة لأهل التوحيد..
> حيث لم يتفقوا معهم على الباطل..
> ...


شكر الله لك تعقبك أيها الكريم المفضال .. والجاهلية كلمة قد تطلق على صغار المخالفات كما قد تطلق على النفاق وصولا الى الكفر، والدعاء كان عاما في سائر صور الجاهلية لم أخص به أيا من الطائفتين دون الأخرى ومعلوم التفاوت بينهما، وتوجه كل منهما .. ولم يسلم فسطاط المؤمنين هناك من التورط في كثير من المخالفات التي زادت من ضعف جناح الحق هناك وتوهين شوكته وتمكين اليهود والمنافقين منه، ليس ههنا محل البحث فيها .. ولعلك أنت أدرى مني بذلك، ولعلك في مناسبة أخرى تصوب لي ظني فيها ان شاء الله! ولكن على الهامش هنا أتساءل: أين حماس اليوم من حماس تحت الشيخ أحمد ياسين رحمه الله؟ وأين طلب الشهادة من طلب الحكومة والمناصب والديمقراطية والانتخابات وغير ذلك مما ابتلي الاخوان المسلمون عامة بالفتنة به ونجح العدو - بكل أسف وحسرة - في استدراج الاخوة في حماس اليه؟؟ ... فالله المستعان!
وعلى أي حال فلعلي أكون مخطئا في نظري ولعل المصلحة الراجحة تكون في خلاف ما رأيت وتصورت من مواقف حماس، ولا شك في أن ما يخفى علي أكثر بكثير جدا مما يظهر لي من الأمر هناك .. ولذلك فدعائي لأخواني المجاهدين هناك دعاء عام:
نسأل الله لأهل الحق هناك الثبات والنصرة، وأن يهديهم الى الرشد والسداد وأن ينصرهم على الكفار والمنافقين أيا ما كانت الراية التي يتخفون تحتها ...
قل آمين ..

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> أنموذج يدرس في الجامعات والله للمكابرة والاصرار على الباطل!!!!!!!




بسم الله أبدأ وبه اهتدي وعليه اتوكل 

أولا  : معذرة على التأخير فالنت عندي كان منقطع و لم يعمل إلا الآن و أنا بعد ربع ساعة سأذهب للمستشفى و إم جئت غدا ليلا أو بعد ثلاثة أيام فهذه استطاعتي و الله لا يكلف نفسا إلا وسعها 
ثانيا : لكثرة التعقيبات علي و عندما أرد على واحدة أجد العديد من التعقبات المتكررة في الغالب سأرد مرة واحدة على الكل فوقتي قصير و هناك من المسائل الأخرى تحتاج للبحث عنها غير هذه المسألة .
ثالثا : آمل ألا تجعل هذه المناقشة سببا في بغضنا بعضنا البعض فليس خلافنا في مسألة سببا لكره بعضنا البعض .
رابعا : ما أرى أخواني و أحبابي جانبوا فيه الصواب هو ما يلي :

1 – تأويل النسيان و القول بأنه الترك دون النسيان الظاهر الذي هو ضد الذكر ، و لو قالوا بأن النسيان نوعان نسيان بمعنى عدم الحفظ و نسيان بمعنى الترك لكان له وجه و كتب اللغة و التفسير مليئة بأن النسيان ضد الحفظ أو ذهول القلب عن معلوم 
قال النيسابوري في تفسيره : (( ضد النسيان هو الذكر  ﴿ واذكر ربك إذا نسيت ﴾ ))
قال ابن عثيمين في تفسير سورة البقرة : (( قوله تعالى: ﴿ إن نسينا أو أخطأنا ﴾ : «النسيان» هو ذهول القلب عن معلوم؛ يكون الإنسان يعلم الشيء، ثم يغيب عنه ؛ ويسمى هذا نسيانا، كما لو سألتك: ماذا صنعت بالأمس؟ تقول: «نسيت»؛ فأنت فاعل؛ ولكن غاب عنك فعله ))
قال شهاب الدين أحمد بن محمد الهائم المصري : (( النسيان ضد الذكر وهو السهو الحادث بعد حصول العلم ويطلق أيضا على الترك ))
قال أبو حيان محمد بن يوسف بن علي بن يوسف بن حيان في البحر المحيط : (( النسيان : ضد الذكر ، وهو السهو الحادث بعد حصول العلم ، ويطلق أيضا على الترك ، وضده الفعل ))
قال صاحب مناهل العرفان : (( النسيان   المحو التام من الذاكرة   ))
قال صاحب التبيان في غريب القرآن : (( الذكر بضم الذال وكسرها لغتان بمعنى واحد وقال الكسائي بالكسر ضد الصمت وبالضم ضد   النسيان   وهو بمعنى التيقظ والتنبه ))
قال ابن منظور : (( و الذكر و الذكرى بالكسر  نقيض   النسيان   وكذلك الذكرة ))
قال في مختار الصحاح : (( و الذكر و الذكرى و الذكرة ضد   النسيان   )) و قال أيضا : ((النسيان   بكسر النون وسكون السين ضد الذكر والحفظ ورجل نسيان بفتح النون كثير   النسيان   للشيء وقد نسي الشيء بالكسر نسيانا و أنساه الله الشيء و تناساه أرى من نفسه أنه نسيه و   النسيان   أيضا الترك قال الله تعالى نسوا الله فنسيهم ))
قال الفراهيدي في العين : (( الحِفْظ: نقيض النِّسيان ، و هو التَّعاهدُ وقلّة الغَفْلة )) و قال أيضا : ((   


نَسِيَ فلانٌ شيئاً كان يَذْكُرُهُ، وإنّه لنسيٌّ، أي: كثير النّسيان، من قوله جلّ وعزّ: " وما كان ربّك نَسِيّا " .
والنَّسْي: الشّيء المَنسِيّ الذي لا يُذكر. يقال: منه قوله تعالى: " وكنت نَسْياً مَنْسيّاً " . ويقال: هو خِرقه الحائض إذا رمت به.
ونَسِيتُ الحديث نسيا. ويقال: أَنْسَيتُ إنساءً، ونَسِيتُ: أجود، قال الله تعالى: فإنّي نَسِيت الحوت، ولم يقل: أنسيت، ومعنى أنسيت: أخّرت.
وسمِّي الإنسان من النِّسيان )) 
و قال الجوهري في الصحاح : (( الصحاح في اللغة : والذِكْرى، بالكسر: خلاف النِسْيانِ ))
و العرب تطلق على النسيان الترك ؛ لأن الترك نوع من النسيان أما النسيان عند الإطلاق فهو عدم الحفظ ،و هو الذي نفاه الله عنه في قوله تعالى : ﴿ قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ لَّا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنسَى  ﴾ أما النسيان في قوله تعالى : ﴿ نَسُواْ اللّهَ فَنَسِيَهُمْ إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ ﴾ فهذا بمعنى الترك فالفطر قائمة في الناس وهي تناديهم للإيمان بربّهم ومعلنة فيهم بفقرهم الإضطراري لخالقهم جلّ وعلا و لما تركوا الله ، تركهم اللّه جزاء وعدلا .

2 – تأويل الذنب و المعصية أنهما مخالفة الأمر تعمدا ، وهذا خلاف ما جاءت به النصوص قال تعالى : ﴿ رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا ﴾ فلو كان النسيان و الخطأ لا يطلق عليه ذنب لما كان هناك داعيا لطلب عدم المؤاخذة به ، و قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إن الله تجاوز عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه )) ( سنن ابن ماجة )  فلو كان النسيان والخطأ لا يطلق عليه ذنب و معصية لما كان هناك داعيا لتجاوز الله عن هذه الأمة الخطأ والنسيان فإثم المعصية خطاءا أو نسيانا رفع عن هذه الأمة بدلالة الحديث .

3 – الخلط بين معنى أن المعصية خلاف الطاعة و المعصية عدم الطاعة فخلاف الشيء أي ضده و ليس عدمه و هذا يتضح من اعتراض الأخ أبي الفداء حين قال : ((لو كنت جالسا في بيتي منشغلا بعمل من أعمال المباحات، ذاهلا عن استحضار نية العبادة فيها، وانما عملتها على مجرى العادات، فهل أنا حالئذ في طاعة؟؟؟ كلا! فهل عدم كوني في طاعة في تلك الحالة، يعني بمفهوم المقابلة أنني في ذنب ؟ )) فهذا اعتراض في غير محله فإذا كانت الطاعة فعل أمر الشرع و ترك ما نهى عنه الشرع فضدها وخلافها ترك فعل ما أمر الشرع و فعل ما نهى عنه الشرع ،وقال ابن عثيمين في القول المفيد : (( قوله: "أن يطيع الله"، الطاعة: هي موافقة الأمر، أي: توافق الله فيما يريد منك إن أمرك، فالطاعة فعل المأمور به، وإن نهاك، فالطاعة ترك المنهي عنه، هذا معنى الطاعة إذا جاءت مفردة. أما إذا قيل: طاعة ومعصية، فالطاعة لفعل الأوامر، والمعصية لفعل النواهي ))


4 – الغفلة عما قاله أهل العلم بشأن أن المعصية هي خلاف الطاعة مثل : 
قال البدر العيني في عمدة القاري : (( المعصية خلاف الطاعة ))
قال الطحاوي : (( الطاعة هي موافقة الأمر الديني الشرعي ))
قال الشنقيطي في أضواء البيان : (( المعصية خلاف الطاعة ))

5 – تأويل التوبة والاستغفار باشتراط أن تكون من ذنب متعمد و كأن الشخص لو نسي فرمى ورقة في قمامة فتبين أنها قرآن و استغفر لما كان لاستغفاره معنى إذ الاستغفار عندهم لابد أن يكون من ذنب متعمد و الناسي والمخطيء لا الاستفغار ولا توبة لفعله المخالف للشرع وهل لو قتل إنسان إنسان خطاءا و استغفر الله لما كان لاستغفاره معنى إذ الاستغفار عندهم لابد أن يكون من ذنب متعمد .

6 – الخوض في الأنبياء و كأنهم أناس مثلهم إن فعلوا معصية يفعلونها كما يفعل باقي الناس عن عمد و شهوة و لا يخفي ما في هذا من إيذاء للأنبياء .

7 – تأويل الاقتداء بالأنبياء بتخصيصهم الاقتداء بالأنبياء كقوله تعالى تعالى : ﴿ لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِّمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيراً ﴾ على حد زعمهم لا تقتدوا بهم في فعلهم المعاصي تعمدا لكن اقتدوا بهم في توبتهم منها أما لو فسروه بالنسيان والسهو  فلا يصح أن يقال اقتدوا بهم فيما فعلوه ناسيين أو ساهين إذ النبي كان ناسي و أنت حين الفعل مدرك لا ناسي النبي حين فعل كان متأولا أما أنت حين تقدم الفعل فأنت عارف للحق غير متأول .

8 – تأويل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم من يطع الله إذا عصيت فالعبرة بعموم اللفظ و ليست بخصوص السبب و إذا كان النبي قد قال هذا لمن يقول له اتقي الله فسأله سؤال إنكاري ومن يطع الله إذا عصيت ففي هذا دليل على عصمته من اقتراف المعاصي إذ هناك من يطع الله و لو كان النبي يعصي الله فلن تجد أحد يطع الله و هذا واضح إلا من أشرب بقول ليس عليه أثارة من علم ، و الحديث بتمامه  عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه، قال: بعث علي رضي الله عنه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذهيبة فقسمها بين الأربعة، الأقرع بن حابس الحنظلي ثم المجاشعي، وعيينة بن بدر الفزاري، وزيد الطائي، ثم أحد بني نبهان، وعلقمة بن علاثة العامري، ثم أحد بني كلاب؛ فغضبت قريش والأنصار قالوا: يعطي صناديد أهل نجد ويدعنا قال: إنما أتألفهم فأقبل رجل غائر العينين، مشرف الوجنتين، ناتىء الجبين، كث اللحية، محلوق، فقال: اتق الله يا محمد فقال: من يطع الله إذا عصيت أيأمنني الله على أهل الأرض ولا تأمنونني فسأله رجل قتله، أحسبه خالد بن الوليد، فمنعه فلما ولى، قال: إن من ضئضئي هذا أو في عقب هذا قوم يقرءون القرآن لا يجاوز حناجرهم، يمرقون من الدين مروق السهم من الرمية، يقتلون أهل الإسلام، ويدعون أهل الأوثان، لئن أنا أدركتهم لأقتلنهم قتل عاد 



9 – ترك حسن الظن في تصرفات الأنبياء و احتجوا بأن حسن الظن هذا يكون في حق من لم يعلمنا الله بحاله ومآله ولم يربطه بالوحي رباطا وثيقا يظهر عيانا للناظرين والتابعين ، و قد كذبوا في ذلك فالله لم يعلمنا أنهم فعلوها عمدا و تعمد خطأ الأنبياء ليس مقطوع به ولا يغلب على الظن و لن يستطيعوا أن يأتوا بنص واحد على قولهم و قولهم قول يحتاج لاستقراء ما اقترفه من الأنبياء من الأخطاء في الكتاب والسنة و إيجاد ما يدل على أنها تعمدا و ليست خطاءا ، والأصل البراءة .

10 – الغلو في السلف و جعل قول بعضهم حجة ملزمة ، و هذا لم يقل به أحد و يخالف الكتاب والسنة .

11 – جعل عدم العلم بالمخالف إجماعا و هذا لا يصح و إذا خفي المخالف على الشافعي رحمه الله في أمور و على مالك في أمور و غيرهما من كبار الأئمة فكيف يعلم من أقل منهما علما و تبحرا بعدم وجود المخالف ؟!!!

12 – يستدلون بما هو أعم من محل النزاع كاستدلالهم بتوبة الأنبياء و استغفار الأنبياء و غفلوا أن التوبة لا يشترط لها أن يكون الفعل قد وقع تعمدا .

13 – إهمال دلالة النصوص الظاهرة في عدم وقوع ما أخطأ فيه نبي من الأنبياء تعمدا لقول طائفة من علماء السلف كإهمال معنى النسيان الظاهر و تأويله بالترك .

14 – التجهيل والطعن فيمن خالفهم و إن كان من أهل العلم الثقات كابن العربي و القاضي عياض .

15 – يشترطون لفهم النصوص ما لم يشترطه الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقولون لابد من سلف في المسألة و هل السلف تحدثوا في كل مسائل العقيدة ومسائل الفقه و نقل إلينا كل ما قالوه سبحانك ربي هذا بهتان عظيم .

16 – رفض عرض قول بعض أهل العلم المخالفين لهم و عرض قول طائفة من السلف الموافين لهم على الكتاب والسنة بل يؤخذ بقول السلف دون العرض على الكتاب والسنة ويترك قول العلماء الآخرين دون العرض على الكتاب والسنة ، و هل بعض السلف لهم العصمة في ألا يعرض قولهم على الكتاب والسنة ؟!!! 

17 - غفلتهم أن السلف كانوا أكثر تعظيما لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم فقوم كانوا يتوضأوون لحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إجلالا له أيقولون قد فعل الذنب عمدا و يخوضون فيما خاض فيه الأخوة الأعزاء و كل لبيب بالإشارة يفهموا 
قال إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن قريم الأنصاري قاضي المدينة : مر مالك بن أنس على أبي حازم ، وهو يحدث ، فجازه ، وقال : إني لم أجد موضعاً أجلس فيه ، فكرهت أن آخذ حديث رسول الله   وأنا قائم . 
وقال مالك : جاء رجل إلى ابن المسيب ، فسأله عن حديث وهو مضطجع ، فجلس وحدثه ، فقال له الرجل : وددت أنك لم تتعن ، فقال : إني كرهت أن أحدثك عن رسول الله وأنا مضطجع .
وكان الأعمش إذا حدث وهو على غير وضوء تيمم . 
وكان قتادة لا يحدث إلا على طهارة ، ولا يقرأ حديث النبي إلا على وضوء 


18 – عدم أخذ الحق إلا من علماء السلف و إن كان الحق مع غيرهم وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه رحمه الله: (  والله قد أمرنا ألا نقول عليه  إلا الحق وألا نقول عليه إلا بعلم , وأمرنا بالعدل والقسط فلا يجوز لنا إذا قال يهودي أو نصراني – فضلاً عن الرافضي – قولاً فيه حق أن نتركه أو نرده كله بل لا نرد إلا ما فيه من الباطل دون ما فيه من الحق ) ( منهاج السنة  ).   

19 – الأخذ بلازم فعل البشر و الخلط بين من وافق قوم في شيء و بين من هو من القوم  كما هو ظاهر من فعلهم بقول القرطبي والقاضي عياض وابن العربي و ابن عطية .

20 – عدم مراعاة أدب الخلاف في المناقشة فترى علو الصوت و التجهيل .

21 – ليت شعري إذا كان علماء السلف كأنوا يأمرون بعدم الخوض فيما حدث بين الصحابة في أحداث الفتنة فكيف يقولون فيمن يخوض في أخطاء الأنبياء أهي على سبيل العد والقصد أم السهو و الخطأ و ترك الأولى ؟ 

22 – عدم أخذ أحوط الأقوال فأسأل كل عاقل أيهم أحوط الأقوال وقوع الخطيئة من الأنبياء عمدا وقصدا أم سهوا و خطاءا فإن كانوا وقعوا فيها عمدا وقلت دون عمد فقد أخذت بحسن الظن فيهم و إن كانوا وقعوا فيها خطاءا فقد أسئت الظن بهم ، والخطأ بحسن الظن خير من الخطأ بسوء الظن في مثل هذه الأمور كما أن الخطأ في العفو خير من الخطأ في العقوبة و الخطأ في عدم التكفير خير من الخطأ في التكفير .

23 – عدم أخذ أوسط الأقوال فقول ينفي المعصية تماما و قول يثبت المعصية وقول يقول إن وقعت المعصية فهي على غير تعمد فهو أوسطها و إن أبوا إلا ما يوافق قولهم .

24 – أيأمر الأنبياء بالمعروف و لا يأتوه و ينهوا عن المنكر و يأتوه فيدخلوا في قوله تعالى : ﴿ أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبِرِّ وَتَنسَوْنَ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ تَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ ﴾ .

25 – مكابرة أن في قولهم تجرئة الناس على المعاصي فإذا كان من خلقه الله بيده و اسكنه الجنة و آراه الآيات البينات يعصي الله فغيره يعصي الله من باب أولى و بذلك يستدل كل مقترف لمعصية واحتجوا بقولهم لأنهم ما كان لهم أن يتركوا الناس يتبعونهم على عمل ليس من أمر دينهم، حتى وان لم يكن معصية، فما تركوهم الا وبينوا لهم ذلك و كذبوا فكلامنا أعم و ليس خاص بأمة كل نبي أي رجل يسمع أن آدم عليه السلام أخطأ عمدا و موسى و إبراهيم عليهم السلام ألا يجرئه ذلك على اقتراف المعاصي لكن هم يخصصون العام نصرة لقولهم و يعممون الخاص نصرة لقولهم و يأولون .

26 – مكابرة أن قولهم بثبوت وقوع الأنبياء في المعاصي عمدا فيه حمل تصرفاتهم عليهم السلام على أسوأ المحامل و احتجوا أن الأمر أمر نص لا يحل لنا العبث في فهمه و كذبوا فلا نص يثبت عمدهم للخطأ و إلا فليثبتوه .

27 – مكابرتهم و إنكارهم أن في أنه لو صدر عن الأنبياء الذنب لما نالوا عهده تعالى فقد قال تعالى : ﴿ وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ قَالَ إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَاماً قَالَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي قَالَ لاَ يَنَالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمِينَ ﴾ و احتجوا بأن الظلم متفاوت و بإقرار بعض الأنبياء بذنوبهم و استدلوا بقولهم : ﴿الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُواْ إِيمَانَهُم بِظُلْمٍ أُوْلَـئِكَ لَهُمُ الأَمْنُ وَهُم مُّهْتَدُونَ ﴾ و غفلوا أن الظالمين عام بعدم نيل النبوة ظالم فهو ينفي أي ظلم عن أي نبي لذلك اعتراف نبي بظلم تعظيما له لأمر الله و لشدة ورعه فإن كان حتى وقع منهم خطاءا فهذا الخطأ مستعظم عندهم لشدة معرفتهم بالله و الآية التي استدلوا بها المقصود بها الشرك و هو منفي عنهم في عموم نفي الظلم عنهم .

28 – مكابرتهم بأنه لو صدر عن الأنبياء الذنب لكانوا غير مخلصين ؛ لأن فعل الذنوب يكون بإغواء الشيطان فهو لا يغوي المخلصين لقوله تعالى : ﴿ قَالَ رَبِّ بِمَا أَغْوَيْتَنِي لأُزَيِّنَنَّ لَهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلأُغْوِيَنَّه  ُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ إِلاَّ عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ الْمُخْلَصِينَ ﴾ و اللازم باطل و بطلان اللازم يدل على بطلان الملزوم و احتجوا بأنه ليس الوقوع في الذنب دليلا على عدم الاخلاص بعموم و أن وقوع العبد المخلص في غواية الشيطان أحيانا لا يجرده من صفة الاخلاص، وانما المراد أن الشيطان لا يمكنه اهلاك المخلصين بغوايته اياهم، لأنهم سرعان ما يتوبون ويرجعون فلا يضرهم ما أوقعهم فيه الشيطان ، و قلت دائما تأول أخي أبو الفداء و تمنع غيرك من التأويل و الشيطان قد أقسم إنه سيد الجميع إلا فئة قليلة ألا وهم العباد الذين أخلصهم الله له فهؤلاء لا يستجيبون لتزييين الشيطان عكس غالب البشر و إلا لما كان لاستثنائهم معنى فالناس تقع في الذنوب وتتوب و ينقادون للمعاصي لكن قلة منهم هم الذين لا يستجيبون للشيطان و على رأسهم الأنبياء والمرسلين .
وإليك ما قاله العلماء : 
قال السعدي في تفسيره : ﴿ قال رب بما أغويتني لأزينن لهم في الأرض ﴾أي أزين لهم الدنيا وأدعوهم إلى إيثارها على الأخرى حتى يكونوا منقادين لكل معصية ﴿  ولأغوينهم أجمعين ﴾ أي أصدهم كلهم عن الصراط المستقيم ﴿  إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين ﴾ أي الذين أخلصتهم واجتبيتهم لإخلاصهم وإيمانهم وتوكلهم .
و في تنوير المقباس : ﴿قال فبعزتك ﴾ فبنعمتك وقدرتك ﴿  لأغوينهم ﴾ لأضلنهم عن دينك وطاعتك ﴿  أجمعين إلا عبادك منهم ﴾ من بني آدم ﴿  المخلصين ﴾ المعصومين مني ﴿ قال ﴾ الله له ﴿  فالحق ﴾ يقول أنا الحق ﴿  والحق ﴾ يقول وبالحق ﴿  أقول لأملأن جهنم منك ﴾ ومن ذريتك ﴿ وممن تبعك منهم ﴾ من بني آدم ﴿ أجمعين } جميع من أطاعك بالدين ﴿  قل ﴾يا محمد لأهل مكة ﴿ مآ أسألكم عليه ﴾على التوحيد والقرآن ﴿  من أجر ﴾ من جعل ورزق ﴿  ومآ أنآ من المتكلفين ﴾ من المختلفين من تلقاء نفسي ﴿  إن هو﴾ما هو يعني القرآن ﴿  إلا ذكر } عظة ﴿ للعالمين ﴾للجن والإنس ﴿ ولتعلمن نبأه ﴾ خبر القرآن وما فيه من الوعد والوعيد ﴿  بعد حين ﴾ بعد الإيمان ويقال بعد الموت فمنهم من علم بعد الإيمان وهم المؤمنون ومنهم من علم بعد الموت وهم الكفار أن ما قال الله في القرآن هو الحق .


29 - اعتمادهم على إجماع موهوم و عند التحقيق نجد أنه ليس بإجماع فقد قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : 
 (( إِنَّ الْقَوْلَ بِأَنَّ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ مَعْصُومُونَ عَنْ الْكَبَائِرِ دُونَ الصَّغَائِرِ هُوَ قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ عُلَمَاءِ الْإِسْلَامِ وَجَمِيعِ الطَّوَائِفِ حَتَّى إنَّهُ قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الْكَلَامِ كَمَا ذَكَرَ " أَبُو الْحَسَنِ الآمدي " أَنَّ هَذَا قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ الْأَشْعَرِيَّة  ِ وَهُوَ أَيْضًا قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ التَّفْسِيرِ وَالْحَدِيثِ وَالْفُقَهَاءِ بَلْ هُوَ لَمْ يَنْقُلْ عَنْ السَّلَفِ وَالْأَئِمَّةِ وَالصَّحَابَةِ وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَتَابِعِيهِمْ إلَّا مَا يُوَافِقُ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ))

و قال شيخ الإسلام: رحمه الله   (( و  الجمهور الذين يقولون بجواز الصغائر عليهم يقولون إنهم معصومون من الإقرار عليها وحينئذ فما وصفوهم إلا بما فيه كمالهم فإن الأعمال بالخواتيم مع أن القرآن والحديث وإجماع السلف معهم في تقرير هذا الأصل فالمنكرون لذلك يقولون في تحريف القرآن ما هو من جنس قول أهل البهتان ويحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه)) هل الأصل أن الأعمال بالخواتيم هو الإجماع أم جواز وقوع الضغائر من الأنبياء هو الإجماع ثم قوله السابق بأنه قول أكثر أهل التفسير والحديث و الفقه و الذي يدل على وجود المخالف منهم 
وقول ابن تيمية : ((وهذا الباب فيه مسائل كثيرة ليس هذا موضع تفصيلها ولبسطها موضع آخر والمقصود التنبيه ولهذا كان السلف من الصحابة والتابعين لهم بإحسان وغيرهم من أئمة المسلمين متفقين على ما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة من أحوال الأنبياء لا يعرف عن أحد منهم القول بما أحدثته المعتزلة والرافضة ومن تبعهم في هذا الباب بل كتب التفسير والحديث والآثار والزهد وأخبار السلف مشحونة عن الصحابة والتابعين بمثل ما دل عليه القرآن وليس فيهم من حرف الآيات كتحريف هؤلاء ولا من كذب بما في الأحاديث كتكذيب هؤلاء ولا من قال هذا يمنع الوثوق أو يوجب التنفير ونحو ذلك كما قال هؤلاء بل أقوال هؤلاء الذين غلوا بجهل من الأقوال المبتدعة في الإسلام وهم قصدوا تعظيم الأنبياء بجهل كما قصدت النصارى تعظيم المسيح وأحبارهم ورهبانهم بجهل)) و الإمام قال أن الكتب مليئة بذلك و أين هذه الكتب أريد فقط كلام الأئمة الأربعة و قول الصحابة إذا كانت الكتب مليئة بذلك ، وإذا كان على حد قوله لم ينقل عن الصحابة والتابعين خلاف ذلك فاعتماده على عدم النقل و عدم النقل ليس علما بعدم وجود المخالف و أنى لمن عاش في القرن الثامن الهجري و القرن السابع الهجري أن يعلم كل أقوال أصحاب القرون الثلاثة الأولى و إذا حكى من هو أقرب للقرون الثلاثة الأولى أن هناك من السلف قالوا بخلاف ذلك وحكوا الخلاف في المسألة و إن لم يقولوا بأسمائهم أليس من الحق عدم القول بهذا الإجماع المزعوم الذي بان وجود خلاف في المسألة و إذا كان الخلاف حكاه أربعة علماء منهم من قال بأن جماعة من السلف قالوا بخلاف هذا ومنهم من حكى الخلاف ومنهم من عنف القول بوقوع الذنوب عمدا أنترك كل هذا لقول شخص أتى بعدهم و إن كان إمام كبير و إذا كان الخلاف قد حكي و عرف فكيف بمن لم نعرف حكايتهم للإجماع مع ضياع الكثير من الكتب في الحروب وغير ذلك .

30 – جعل التعمد على درجات و الخلط بين التعمد و القصد والخطأ ،و الفعل العمد هو الفعل الذي لم يكن خطاءا ، و الفعل الخطأ هو الفعل الذي لم يكن عمدا ، قال ابن حجر: (( والمعروف عند أهل اللغة أن خطئ بمعنى أثم، وأخطأ إذا لم يتعمد، أو إذا لم يصب )) أما القصد فهو العزم المتجه نحو إنشاء فعل ( معجم المصطلحات و الألفاظ الفقهية لمحمود عبد المنعم ) فالقصد قد يكون بعمد أو بغير عمد 

وقد أحسن القاريء إلى خير ما انتهى
و المناقشة بعدما ارجع بإذن الله إما ليلا غدا أو بعد ثلاثة أيام أما الآن فأنا اتأهب للذهاب للمستشفى 
هذا والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> أنموذج يدرس في الجامعات والله للمكابرة والاصرار على الباطل!!!!!!!



بسم الله أبدأ وبه اهتدي وعليه اتوكل 
أولا  : معذرة على التأخير فالنت عندي كان منقطع و لم يعمل إلا الآن و أنا بعد ربع ساعة سأذهب للمستشفى و إم جئت غدا ليلا أو بعد ثلاثة أيام فهذه استطاعتي و الله لا يكلف نفسا إلا وسعها 
ثانيا : لكثرة التعقيبات علي و عندما أرد على واحدة أجد العديد من التعقبات المتكررة في الغالب سأرد مرة واحدة على الكل فوقتي قصير و هناك من المسائل الأخرى تحتاج للبحث عنها غير هذه المسألة .
ثالثا : آمل ألا تجعل هذه المناقشة سببا في بغضنا بعضنا البعض فليس خلافنا في مسألة سببا لكره بعضنا البعض .
رابعا : ما أرى أخواني و أحبابي جانبوا فيه الصواب هو ما يلي :
1 – تأويل النسيان و القول بأنه الترك دون النسيان الظاهر الذي هو ضد الذكر ، و لو قالوا بأن النسيان نوعان نسيان بمعنى عدم الحفظ و نسيان بمعنى الترك لكان له وجه و كتب اللغة و التفسير مليئة بأن النسيان ضد الحفظ أو ذهول القلب عن معلوم 
قال النيسابوري في تفسيره : (( ضد النسيان هو الذكر  ﴿ واذكر ربك إذا نسيت ﴾ ))
قال ابن عثيمين في تفسير سورة البقرة : (( قوله تعالى: ﴿ إن نسينا أو أخطأنا ﴾ : «النسيان» هو ذهول القلب عن معلوم؛ يكون الإنسان يعلم الشيء، ثم يغيب عنه ؛ ويسمى هذا نسيانا، كما لو سألتك: ماذا صنعت بالأمس؟ تقول: «نسيت»؛ فأنت فاعل؛ ولكن غاب عنك فعله ))
قال شهاب الدين أحمد بن محمد الهائم المصري : (( النسيان ضد الذكر وهو السهو الحادث بعد حصول العلم ويطلق أيضا على الترك ))
قال أبو حيان محمد بن يوسف بن علي بن يوسف بن حيان في البحر المحيط : (( النسيان : ضد الذكر ، وهو السهو الحادث بعد حصول العلم ، ويطلق أيضا على الترك ، وضده الفعل ))
قال صاحب مناهل العرفان : (( النسيان   المحو التام من الذاكرة   ))
قال صاحب التبيان في غريب القرآن : (( الذكر بضم الذال وكسرها لغتان بمعنى واحد وقال الكسائي بالكسر ضد الصمت وبالضم ضد   النسيان   وهو بمعنى التيقظ والتنبه ))
قال ابن منظور : (( و الذكر و الذكرى بالكسر  نقيض   النسيان   وكذلك الذكرة ))
قال في مختار الصحاح : (( و الذكر و الذكرى و الذكرة ضد   النسيان   )) و قال أيضا : ((النسيان   بكسر النون وسكون السين ضد الذكر والحفظ ورجل نسيان بفتح النون كثير   النسيان   للشيء وقد نسي الشيء بالكسر نسيانا و أنساه الله الشيء و تناساه أرى من نفسه أنه نسيه و   النسيان   أيضا الترك قال الله تعالى نسوا الله فنسيهم ))
قال الفراهيدي في العين : (( الحِفْظ: نقيض النِّسيان ، و هو التَّعاهدُ وقلّة الغَفْلة )) و قال أيضا : ((   
نَسِيَ فلانٌ شيئاً كان يَذْكُرُهُ، وإنّه لنسيٌّ، أي: كثير النّسيان، من قوله جلّ وعزّ: " وما كان ربّك نَسِيّا " .
والنَّسْي: الشّيء المَنسِيّ الذي لا يُذكر. يقال: منه قوله تعالى: " وكنت نَسْياً مَنْسيّاً " . ويقال: هو خِرقه الحائض إذا رمت به.
ونَسِيتُ الحديث نسيا. ويقال: أَنْسَيتُ إنساءً، ونَسِيتُ: أجود، قال الله تعالى: فإنّي نَسِيت الحوت، ولم يقل: أنسيت، ومعنى أنسيت: أخّرت.
وسمِّي الإنسان من النِّسيان )) 
و قال الجوهري في الصحاح : (( الصحاح في اللغة : والذِكْرى، بالكسر: خلاف النِسْيانِ ))
و العرب تطلق على النسيان الترك ؛ لأن الترك نوع من النسيان أما النسيان عند الإطلاق فهو عدم الحفظ ،و هو الذي نفاه الله عنه في قوله تعالى : ﴿ قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ لَّا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنسَى  ﴾ أما النسيان في قوله تعالى : ﴿ نَسُواْ اللّهَ فَنَسِيَهُمْ إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ ﴾ فهذا بمعنى الترك فالفطر قائمة في الناس وهي تناديهم للإيمان بربّهم ومعلنة فيهم بفقرهم الإضطراري لخالقهم جلّ وعلا و لما تركوا الله ، تركهم اللّه جزاء وعدلا .
2 – تأويل الذنب و المعصية أنهما مخالفة الأمر تعمدا ، وهذا خلاف ما جاءت به النصوص قال تعالى : ﴿ رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا ﴾ فلو كان النسيان و الخطأ لا يطلق عليه ذنب لما كان هناك داعيا لطلب عدم المؤاخذة به ، و قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إن الله تجاوز عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه )) ( سنن ابن ماجة )  فلو كان النسيان والخطأ لا يطلق عليه ذنب و معصية لما كان هناك داعيا لتجاوز الله عن هذه الأمة الخطأ والنسيان فإثم المعصية خطاءا أو نسيانا رفع عن هذه الأمة بدلالة الحديث .
3 – الخلط بين معنى أن المعصية خلاف الطاعة و المعصية عدم الطاعة فخلاف الشيء أي ضده و ليس عدمه و هذا يتضح من اعتراض الأخ أبي الفداء حين قال : ((لو كنت جالسا في بيتي منشغلا بعمل من أعمال المباحات، ذاهلا عن استحضار نية العبادة فيها، وانما عملتها على مجرى العادات، فهل أنا حالئذ في طاعة؟؟؟ كلا! فهل عدم كوني في طاعة في تلك الحالة، يعني بمفهوم المقابلة أنني في ذنب ؟ )) فهذا اعتراض في غير محله فإذا كانت الطاعة فعل أمر الشرع و ترك ما نهى عنه الشرع فضدها وخلافها ترك فعل ما أمر الشرع و فعل ما نهى عنه الشرع ،وقال ابن عثيمين في القول المفيد : (( قوله: "أن يطيع الله"، الطاعة: هي موافقة الأمر، أي: توافق الله فيما يريد منك إن أمرك، فالطاعة فعل المأمور به، وإن نهاك، فالطاعة ترك المنهي عنه، هذا معنى الطاعة إذا جاءت مفردة. أما إذا قيل: طاعة ومعصية، فالطاعة لفعل الأوامر، والمعصية لفعل النواهي ))
4 – الغفلة عما قاله أهل العلم بشأن أن المعصية هي خلاف الطاعة مثل : 
قال البدر العيني في عمدة القاري : (( المعصية خلاف الطاعة ))
قال الطحاوي : (( الطاعة هي موافقة الأمر الديني الشرعي ))
قال الشنقيطي في أضواء البيان : (( المعصية خلاف الطاعة ))
5 – تأويل التوبة والاستغفار باشتراط أن تكون من ذنب متعمد و كأن الشخص لو نسي فرمى ورقة في قمامة فتبين أنها قرآن و استغفر لما كان لاستغفاره معنى إذ الاستغفار عندهم لابد أن يكون من ذنب متعمد و الناسي والمخطيء لا الاستفغار ولا توبة لفعله المخالف للشرع وهل لو قتل إنسان إنسان خطاءا و استغفر الله لما كان لاستغفاره معنى إذ الاستغفار عندهم لابد أن يكون من ذنب متعمد .
6 – الخوض في الأنبياء و كأنهم أناس مثلهم إن فعلوا معصية يفعلونها كما يفعل باقي الناس عن عمد و شهوة و لا يخفي ما في هذا من إيذاء للأنبياء .
7 – تأويل الاقتداء بالأنبياء بتخصيصهم الاقتداء بالأنبياء كقوله تعالى تعالى : ﴿ لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِّمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيراً ﴾ على حد زعمهم لا تقتدوا بهم في فعلهم المعاصي تعمدا لكن اقتدوا بهم في توبتهم منها أما لو فسروه بالنسيان والسهو  فلا يصح أن يقال اقتدوا بهم فيما فعلوه ناسيين أو ساهين إذ النبي كان ناسي و أنت حين الفعل مدرك لا ناسي النبي حين فعل كان متأولا أما أنت حين تقدم الفعل فأنت عارف للحق غير متأول .
8 – تأويل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم من يطع الله إذا عصيت فالعبرة بعموم اللفظ و ليست بخصوص السبب و إذا كان النبي قد قال هذا لمن يقول له اتقي الله فسأله سؤال إنكاري ومن يطع الله إذا عصيت ففي هذا دليل على عصمته من اقتراف المعاصي إذ هناك من يطع الله و لو كان النبي يعصي الله فلن تجد أحد يطع الله و هذا واضح إلا من أشرب بقول ليس عليه أثارة من علم ، و الحديث بتمامه  عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه، قال: بعث علي رضي الله عنه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذهيبة فقسمها بين الأربعة، الأقرع بن حابس الحنظلي ثم المجاشعي، وعيينة بن بدر الفزاري، وزيد الطائي، ثم أحد بني نبهان، وعلقمة بن علاثة العامري، ثم أحد بني كلاب؛ فغضبت قريش والأنصار قالوا: يعطي صناديد أهل نجد ويدعنا قال: إنما أتألفهم فأقبل رجل غائر العينين، مشرف الوجنتين، ناتىء الجبين، كث اللحية، محلوق، فقال: اتق الله يا محمد فقال: من يطع الله إذا عصيت أيأمنني الله على أهل الأرض ولا تأمنونني فسأله رجل قتله، أحسبه خالد بن الوليد، فمنعه فلما ولى، قال: إن من ضئضئي هذا أو في عقب هذا قوم يقرءون القرآن لا يجاوز حناجرهم، يمرقون من الدين مروق السهم من الرمية، يقتلون أهل الإسلام، ويدعون أهل الأوثان، لئن أنا أدركتهم لأقتلنهم قتل عاد 
9 – ترك حسن الظن في تصرفات الأنبياء و احتجوا بأن حسن الظن هذا يكون في حق من لم يعلمنا الله بحاله ومآله ولم يربطه بالوحي رباطا وثيقا يظهر عيانا للناظرين والتابعين ، و قد كذبوا في ذلك فالله لم يعلمنا أنهم فعلوها عمدا و تعمد خطأ الأنبياء ليس مقطوع به ولا يغلب على الظن و لن يستطيعوا أن يأتوا بنص واحد على قولهم و قولهم قول يحتاج لاستقراء ما اقترفه من الأنبياء من الأخطاء في الكتاب والسنة و إيجاد ما يدل على أنها تعمدا و ليست خطاءا ، والأصل البراءة .
10 – الغلو في السلف و جعل قول بعضهم حجة ملزمة ، و هذا لم يقل به أحد و يخالف الكتاب والسنة .
11 – جعل عدم العلم بالمخالف إجماعا و هذا لا يصح و إذا خفي المخالف على الشافعي رحمه الله في أمور و على مالك في أمور و غيرهما من كبار الأئمة فكيف يعلم من أقل منهما علما و تبحرا بعدم وجود المخالف ؟!!!
12 – يستدلون بما هو أعم من محل النزاع كاستدلالهم بتوبة الأنبياء و استغفار الأنبياء و غفلوا أن التوبة لا يشترط لها أن يكون الفعل قد وقع تعمدا .
13 – إهمال دلالة النصوص الظاهرة في عدم وقوع ما أخطأ فيه نبي من الأنبياء تعمدا لقول طائفة من علماء السلف كإهمال معنى النسيان الظاهر و تأويله بالترك .
14 – التجهيل والطعن فيمن خالفهم و إن كان من أهل العلم الثقات كابن العربي و القاضي عياض .
15 – يشترطون لفهم النصوص ما لم يشترطه الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقولون لابد من سلف في المسألة و هل السلف تحدثوا في كل مسائل العقيدة ومسائل الفقه و نقل إلينا كل ما قالوه سبحانك ربي هذا بهتان عظيم .
16 – رفض عرض قول بعض أهل العلم المخالفين لهم و عرض قول طائفة من السلف الموافين لهم على الكتاب والسنة بل يؤخذ بقول السلف دون العرض على الكتاب والسنة ويترك قول العلماء الآخرين دون العرض على الكتاب والسنة ، و هل بعض السلف لهم العصمة في ألا يعرض قولهم على الكتاب والسنة ؟!!! 
17 - غفلتهم أن السلف كانوا أكثر تعظيما لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم فقوم كانوا يتوضأوون لحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إجلالا له أيقولون قد فعل الذنب عمدا و يخوضون فيما خاض فيه الأخوة الأعزاء و كل لبيب بالإشارة يفهموا 
قال إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن قريم الأنصاري قاضي المدينة : مر مالك بن أنس على أبي حازم ، وهو يحدث ، فجازه ، وقال : إني لم أجد موضعاً أجلس فيه ، فكرهت أن آخذ حديث رسول الله   وأنا قائم . 
وقال مالك : جاء رجل إلى ابن المسيب ، فسأله عن حديث وهو مضطجع ، فجلس وحدثه ، فقال له الرجل : وددت أنك لم تتعن ، فقال : إني كرهت أن أحدثك عن رسول الله وأنا مضطجع .
وكان الأعمش إذا حدث وهو على غير وضوء تيمم . 
وكان قتادة لا يحدث إلا على طهارة ، ولا يقرأ حديث النبي إلا على وضوء 
18 – عدم أخذ الحق إلا من علماء السلف و إن كان الحق مع غيرهم وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه رحمه الله: (  والله قد أمرنا ألا نقول عليه  إلا الحق وألا نقول عليه إلا بعلم , وأمرنا بالعدل والقسط فلا يجوز لنا إذا قال يهودي أو نصراني – فضلاً عن الرافضي – قولاً فيه حق أن نتركه أو نرده كله بل لا نرد إلا ما فيه من الباطل دون ما فيه من الحق ) ( منهاج السنة  ).   
19 – الأخذ بلازم فعل البشر و الخلط بين من وافق قوم في شيء و بين من هو من القوم  كما هو ظاهر من فعلهم بقول القرطبي والقاضي عياض وابن العربي و ابن عطية .
20 – عدم مراعاة أدب الخلاف في المناقشة فترى علو الصوت و التجهيل .
21 – ليت شعري إذا كان علماء السلف كأنوا يأمرون بعدم الخوض فيما حدث بين الصحابة في أحداث الفتنة فكيف يقولون فيمن يخوض في أخطاء الأنبياء أهي على سبيل العد والقصد أم السهو و الخطأ و ترك الأولى ؟ 
22 – عدم أخذ أحوط الأقوال فأسأل كل عاقل أيهم أحوط الأقوال وقوع الخطيئة من الأنبياء عمدا وقصدا أم سهوا و خطاءا فإن كانوا وقعوا فيها عمدا وقلت دون عمد فقد أخذت بحسن الظن فيهم و إن كانوا وقعوا فيها خطاءا فقد أسئت الظن بهم ، والخطأ بحسن الظن خير من الخطأ بسوء الظن في مثل هذه الأمور كما أن الخطأ في العفو خير من الخطأ في العقوبة و الخطأ في عدم التكفير خير من الخطأ في التكفير .
23 – عدم أخذ أوسط الأقوال فقول ينفي المعصية تماما و قول يثبت المعصية وقول يقول إن وقعت المعصية فهي على غير تعمد فهو أوسطها و إن أبوا إلا ما يوافق قولهم .
24 – أيأمر الأنبياء بالمعروف و لا يأتوه و ينهوا عن المنكر و يأتوه فيدخلوا في قوله تعالى : ﴿ أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبِرِّ وَتَنسَوْنَ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ تَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ ﴾ .
25 – مكابرة أن في قولهم تجرئة الناس على المعاصي فإذا كان من خلقه الله بيده و اسكنه الجنة و آراه الآيات البينات يعصي الله فغيره يعصي الله من باب أولى و بذلك يستدل كل مقترف لمعصية واحتجوا بقولهم لأنهم ما كان لهم أن يتركوا الناس يتبعونهم على عمل ليس من أمر دينهم، حتى وان لم يكن معصية، فما تركوهم الا وبينوا لهم ذلك و كذبوا فكلامنا أعم و ليس خاص بأمة كل نبي أي رجل يسمع أن آدم عليه السلام أخطأ عمدا و موسى و إبراهيم عليهم السلام ألا يجرئه ذلك على اقتراف المعاصي لكن هم يخصصون العام نصرة لقولهم و يعممون الخاص نصرة لقولهم و يأولون .
26 – مكابرة أن قولهم بثبوت وقوع الأنبياء في المعاصي عمدا فيه حمل تصرفاتهم عليهم السلام على أسوأ المحامل و احتجوا أن الأمر أمر نص لا يحل لنا العبث في فهمه و كذبوا فلا نص يثبت عمدهم للخطأ و إلا فليثبتوه .
27 – مكابرتهم و إنكارهم أن في أنه لو صدر عن الأنبياء الذنب لما نالوا عهده تعالى فقد قال تعالى : ﴿ وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ قَالَ إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَاماً قَالَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي قَالَ لاَ يَنَالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمِينَ ﴾ و احتجوا بأن الظلم متفاوت و بإقرار بعض الأنبياء بذنوبهم و استدلوا بقولهم : ﴿الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُواْ إِيمَانَهُم بِظُلْمٍ أُوْلَـئِكَ لَهُمُ الأَمْنُ وَهُم مُّهْتَدُونَ ﴾ و غفلوا أن الظالمين عام بعدم نيل النبوة ظالم فهو ينفي أي ظلم عن أي نبي لذلك اعتراف نبي بظلم تعظيما له لأمر الله و لشدة ورعه فإن كان حتى وقع منهم خطاءا فهذا الخطأ مستعظم عندهم لشدة معرفتهم بالله و الآية التي استدلوا بها المقصود بها الشرك و هو منفي عنهم في عموم نفي الظلم عنهم .
28 – مكابرتهم بأنه لو صدر عن الأنبياء الذنب لكانوا غير مخلصين ؛ لأن فعل الذنوب يكون بإغواء الشيطان فهو لا يغوي المخلصين لقوله تعالى : ﴿ قَالَ رَبِّ بِمَا أَغْوَيْتَنِي لأُزَيِّنَنَّ لَهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلأُغْوِيَنَّه  ُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ إِلاَّ عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ الْمُخْلَصِينَ ﴾ و اللازم باطل و بطلان اللازم يدل على بطلان الملزوم و احتجوا بأنه ليس الوقوع في الذنب دليلا على عدم الاخلاص بعموم و أن وقوع العبد المخلص في غواية الشيطان أحيانا لا يجرده من صفة الاخلاص، وانما المراد أن الشيطان لا يمكنه اهلاك المخلصين بغوايته اياهم، لأنهم سرعان ما يتوبون ويرجعون فلا يضرهم ما أوقعهم فيه الشيطان ، و قلت دائما تأول أخي أبو الفداء و تمنع غيرك من التأويل و الشيطان قد أقسم إنه سيد الجميع إلا فئة قليلة ألا وهم العباد الذين أخلصهم الله له فهؤلاء لا يستجيبون لتزييين الشيطان عكس غالب البشر و إلا لما كان لاستثنائهم معنى فالناس تقع في الذنوب وتتوب و ينقادون للمعاصي لكن قلة منهم هم الذين لا يستجيبون للشيطان و على رأسهم الأنبياء والمرسلين .
وإليك ما قاله العلماء : 
قال السعدي في تفسيره : ﴿ قال رب بما أغويتني لأزينن لهم في الأرض ﴾أي أزين لهم الدنيا وأدعوهم إلى إيثارها على الأخرى حتى يكونوا منقادين لكل معصية ﴿  ولأغوينهم أجمعين ﴾ أي أصدهم كلهم عن الصراط المستقيم ﴿  إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين ﴾ أي الذين أخلصتهم واجتبيتهم لإخلاصهم وإيمانهم وتوكلهم .
و في تنوير المقباس : ﴿قال فبعزتك ﴾ فبنعمتك وقدرتك ﴿  لأغوينهم ﴾ لأضلنهم عن دينك وطاعتك ﴿  أجمعين إلا عبادك منهم ﴾ من بني آدم ﴿  المخلصين ﴾ المعصومين مني ﴿ قال ﴾ الله له ﴿  فالحق ﴾ يقول أنا الحق ﴿  والحق ﴾ يقول وبالحق ﴿  أقول لأملأن جهنم منك ﴾ ومن ذريتك ﴿ وممن تبعك منهم ﴾ من بني آدم ﴿ أجمعين } جميع من أطاعك بالدين ﴿  قل ﴾يا محمد لأهل مكة ﴿ مآ أسألكم عليه ﴾على التوحيد والقرآن ﴿  من أجر ﴾ من جعل ورزق ﴿  ومآ أنآ من المتكلفين ﴾ من المختلفين من تلقاء نفسي ﴿  إن هو﴾ما هو يعني القرآن ﴿  إلا ذكر } عظة ﴿ للعالمين ﴾للجن والإنس ﴿ ولتعلمن نبأه ﴾ خبر القرآن وما فيه من الوعد والوعيد ﴿  بعد حين ﴾ بعد الإيمان ويقال بعد الموت فمنهم من علم بعد الإيمان وهم المؤمنون ومنهم من علم بعد الموت وهم الكفار أن ما قال الله في القرآن هو الحق .
29 - اعتمادهم على إجماع موهوم و عند التحقيق نجد أنه ليس بإجماع فقد قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : 
(( إِنَّ الْقَوْلَ بِأَنَّ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ مَعْصُومُونَ عَنْ الْكَبَائِرِ دُونَ الصَّغَائِرِ هُوَ قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ عُلَمَاءِ الْإِسْلَامِ وَجَمِيعِ الطَّوَائِفِ حَتَّى إنَّهُ قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الْكَلَامِ كَمَا ذَكَرَ " أَبُو الْحَسَنِ الآمدي " أَنَّ هَذَا قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ الْأَشْعَرِيَّة  ِ وَهُوَ أَيْضًا قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ التَّفْسِيرِ وَالْحَدِيثِ وَالْفُقَهَاءِ بَلْ هُوَ لَمْ يَنْقُلْ عَنْ السَّلَفِ وَالْأَئِمَّةِ وَالصَّحَابَةِ وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَتَابِعِيهِمْ إلَّا مَا يُوَافِقُ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ))
و قال شيخ الإسلام: رحمه الله   (( و  الجمهور الذين يقولون بجواز الصغائر عليهم يقولون إنهم معصومون من الإقرار عليها وحينئذ فما وصفوهم إلا بما فيه كمالهم فإن الأعمال بالخواتيم مع أن القرآن والحديث وإجماع السلف معهم في تقرير هذا الأصل فالمنكرون لذلك يقولون في تحريف القرآن ما هو من جنس قول أهل البهتان ويحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه)) هل الأصل أن الأعمال بالخواتيم هو الإجماع أم جواز وقوع الضغائر من الأنبياء هو الإجماع ثم قوله السابق بأنه قول أكثر أهل التفسير والحديث و الفقه و الذي يدل على وجود المخالف منهم 
وقول ابن تيمية : ((وهذا الباب فيه مسائل كثيرة ليس هذا موضع تفصيلها ولبسطها موضع آخر والمقصود التنبيه ولهذا كان السلف من الصحابة والتابعين لهم بإحسان وغيرهم من أئمة المسلمين متفقين على ما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة من أحوال الأنبياء لا يعرف عن أحد منهم القول بما أحدثته المعتزلة والرافضة ومن تبعهم في هذا الباب بل كتب التفسير والحديث والآثار والزهد وأخبار السلف مشحونة عن الصحابة والتابعين بمثل ما دل عليه القرآن وليس فيهم من حرف الآيات كتحريف هؤلاء ولا من كذب بما في الأحاديث كتكذيب هؤلاء ولا من قال هذا يمنع الوثوق أو يوجب التنفير ونحو ذلك كما قال هؤلاء بل أقوال هؤلاء الذين غلوا بجهل من الأقوال المبتدعة في الإسلام وهم قصدوا تعظيم الأنبياء بجهل كما قصدت النصارى تعظيم المسيح وأحبارهم ورهبانهم بجهل)) و الإمام قال أن الكتب مليئة بذلك و أين هذه الكتب أريد فقط كلام الأئمة الأربعة و قول الصحابة إذا كانت الكتب مليئة بذلك ، وإذا كان على حد قوله لم ينقل عن الصحابة والتابعين خلاف ذلك فاعتماده على عدم النقل و عدم النقل ليس علما بعدم وجود المخالف و أنى لمن عاش في القرن الثامن الهجري و القرن السابع الهجري أن يعلم كل أقوال أصحاب القرون الثلاثة الأولى و إذا حكى من هو أقرب للقرون الثلاثة الأولى أن هناك من السلف قالوا بخلاف ذلك وحكوا الخلاف في المسألة و إن لم يقولوا بأسمائهم أليس من الحق عدم القول بهذا الإجماع المزعوم الذي بان وجود خلاف في المسألة و إذا كان الخلاف حكاه أربعة علماء منهم من قال بأن جماعة من السلف قالوا بخلاف هذا ومنهم من حكى الخلاف ومنهم من عنف القول بوقوع الذنوب عمدا أنترك كل هذا لقول شخص أتى بعدهم و إن كان إمام كبير و إذا كان الخلاف قد حكي و عرف فكيف بمن لم نعرف حكايتهم للإجماع مع ضياع الكثير من الكتب في الحروب وغير ذلك .
30 – جعل التعمد على درجات و الخلط بين التعمد و القصد والخطأ ،و الفعل العمد هو الفعل الذي لم يكن خطاءا ، و الفعل الخطأ هو الفعل الذي لم يكن عمدا ، قال ابن حجر: (( والمعروف عند أهل اللغة أن خطئ بمعنى أثم، وأخطأ إذا لم يتعمد، أو إذا لم يصب )) أما القصد فهو العزم المتجه نحو إنشاء فعل ( معجم المصطلحات و الألفاظ الفقهية لمحمود عبد المنعم ) فالقصد قد يكون بعمد أو بغير عمد 
وقد أحسن القاريء إلى خير ما انتهى
و المناقشة بعدما ارجع بإذن الله إما ليلا غدا أو بعد ثلاثة أيام أما الآن فأنا اتأهب للذهاب للمستشفى 
هذا والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## أبو الفداء

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ..
ثلاث شبهات أو أربعة مفرودة في ثلاثين نقطة، ثم يعجب أخونا الفاضل من وصفنا جداله هذا بالمراء الواضح! 
يا دكتور، دعك من كل هذا - وان كنت لن أترك ما فيه من تلبيس بلا جواب، وسأرجع عليه بالرد فيما بعد بحول الله في حين متسع من الوقت.. - وأجب الآن عن سؤالين واضحين محددين لا ثالث لهما:

1 - ان قلنا أن النسيان له في لسان العرب معنيان - وقد نقلتهما أنت بنفسك من كلام أهل اللغة - فما الدليل الذي بناءا عليه نقرر أي المعنيين هو المقصود في موضع النزاع؟ ان كانت تلك النقاط الخمسة التي تفلسفت بها في مشاركتك قبل الماضية فقد بينت لك بحول الله أنها محض تفلسف وتأول مردود عليه بما هو أحسن منه ولله الحمد .. وأقل ما فيها ألا تصح دليلا، وهذا واضح ولله الحمد وان أصررت أنت على خلافه! فان اختلفنا في فهم كلمة، فالى من نرجع يا دكتور يا سلفي وكيف نقيم الأدلة على صحة ما فهمنا؟؟
المقصود بالدليل أن تقدم لنا سلفا من القرون الأولى يقول بهذا الذي ذهبت اليه في معنى النسيان هنا .. فان فعلت سلمنا لك يا سيدنا وأرحناك وارتحنا ... !!! بس!
أنا ما احتججت عليك بالاجماع حتى الآن، والذي رددته لزعمك أن ناقله - شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله - لم يكن مسبوقا الى مثله .. (وان كان في تصورك لمسألة عدم العلم بالمخالف خلل واضح قد أسهبتُ في بيانه من قبل وليس في جسدي صحة ولا في وقتي سعة تسمح لي باعادة ذلك كله من جديد!!) وانما أقول لك أن زعمك بأن النسيان معناه الأصلي هو الذهول عن النهي وسقوطه من الذاكرة، وأن المعنى الآخر هو معنى (غير حقيقي) أو (بخلاف الأصل) فلا يصار اليه الا بدليل = هذا زعم باطل ورجم بالغيب! فكلا المعنيين على قدم السوية لكل ناظر يدري كيفية التعامل مع كتب اللغة! ولا يحق لك أن تقول بأنك لو جاءك كلام عن واحد من العرب في زمان التنزيل يقول لصاحبه: "لقد نسيتك" مثلا، فان مراده في الأصل يكون الذهول عن الذكر، ما لم يأتك ما يدل على أنه الترك والاهمال! هذا تحكم باطل في لسان العرب! لماذا؟ لأنك قد علمت أنه قد يكون المراد من الكلمة الاستعمال الأول أو الثاني على السواء في ذلك، فلا يمكنك المصير الى أي من المعنيين الا بقرينة تفيد ذلك!! فلنرجع اذا الى فهم السلف الأول لنرى ما فهموه من الكلام! هذه هي الخلاصة! أم تراك يا دكتور لا يرضيك هذا المذهب في النظر بالأساس؟؟؟؟؟

2 - ما معنى القصد والعمد في العصيان عندك يا دكتور ؟؟؟ 

كلامك هذا يوحي بفهم عجيب للقصد والتعمد في المعصية، قد تبين لي ولله الحمد أنه أصل هذا اللبس والخلط عندك في مسألة العصمة، فتأمل معي أيها الفاضل بروية وتجرد لله يرشدك الى الصواب باذنه ..
أرأيت يا دكتور لو أن رجلا عمد الى الوقوع في عرض أخ له - مثلا - أيكون عاصيا بذلك أم لا؟
هو عاص ولا شك، والاثم متعلق به استحقاقا ما دام قد علم أن هذا الفعل معصية ..
هذا الرجل اذ هم بهذا الفعل، أكان متعمدا للفعل أم غير متعمد؟ كان قاصدا له متعمدا له ولا شك، والا ما استحق أن يؤاخذ به! فضد القصد والارادة: عدم الارادة، وخروج الفعل عن عدم ارادة له اما أن يكون من اكراه أو من ذهاب عقل .. لا ثالث لهما! فكل عاقل فاعل هو مريد لفعله هذا، متعمد له بضرورة العقل!
طيب، السؤال الآن: هل هذا الرجل اذ هم بالخوض في عرض أخيه، استحضر في نفسه قبل أن يفعل هذا الفعل أنه يريد معصية الله وارتكاب المخالفة؟ بلفظ أدق، هل فعل الرجل هذا الفعل بنية أن يعصي الله متعمدا بذلك مخالفة أمره؟ كلا! فغالب أحوال المعصية أنها تكون من غفلة وغلبة النفس على الانسان! أما أن يقال أن التعمد معناه ارادة عصيان الله وتعمد مخالفة أمره قصدا لذلك، يعني يقول في نفسه أنه يريد بهذا العمل أن يعصي ربه ويرد نهيه، فهذا باب آخر ربما يدخل بنا في قضية الاستحلال!! 
فأنت تنبعث على العصيان - عافانا الله واياك منه - ان وقعت فيه لا بنية تعمد مخالفة أمر الله، وانما - وفي حال غفلة - تكون متابعا لنازع نفسي من غضب أو من عجلة أو من هوً أو من غير ذلك من نقائص نفوس بني آدم! 
فالمعصية خلاف الطاعة صحيح، ولكن لا يتعمد فاعلها مخالفة أمر الله ولا ينبعث من هذا القصد أصلا، ولا يتعلق استحقاقه للعقوبة على ذلك "القصد"!! فان كان مثل هذا "التعمد" باطلا في حق عامة المؤمنين ففي حق النبيين من باب أولى! ولكنه - وأرجو أن يكون هذا واضحا - لا يرفع عن المعصية صفة المعصية ولا استحقاق المؤاخذة بها، فالعقوبة تستحق لمجرد الوقوع في الغفلة واجابة داعي النفس اليها والذي يؤدى الى الوقوع في العصيان تعمدا وارادة للفعل نفسه، لا لقصد وتعمد مخالفة أمر الله!!!     
فقولك أن نسبتنا الصغائر الى الأنبياء، ملزومها القول بأنهم يتعمدون مخالفة أمر الله - هكذا - ، هذا باطل قطعا ولا يتصور في حق عموم المؤمنين فكيف بالنبيين؟؟ 
وتأمل كيف أن الله تعالى يربط في القرءان في وصف نسيان آدم بين ذلك النسيان وبين قلة العزم بقوله ((فنسي ولم نجد له عزما)) .. فغفلة النفس أغفلته عما نهاه الله عنه، وأوقعه الشيطان بسببها في ترك الامتثال للنهي، ومخالفة الأمر التكليفي الوحيد الذي فرضه الله عليه في الجنة، فدل ذلك على قلة عزمه عليه السلام، والعزم شدة الحرص على الامتثال والقوة فيه .. وهذا واضح بنص القرءان لا من كيسي! والا فلو كان المراد هنا السهو، كالذي يعرض على الانسان في صلاته مثلا فينسيه كم صلى كما وقع مثله للنبي محمد عليه السلام، لما ناسب أن يصفه الله بسببه بنقص العزم كما هو واضح، والا لدل ذلك على لحاق هذا الوصف - نقص العزم - بالنبي محمد عليه السلام كذلك، وقد علمت أنه رأس أولي العزم من المرسلين، صلى الله عليه وسلم!! وقد بينا لك بوضوح بطلان القول بأنه كان ذاهلا عن النهي، اذ كيف يسهو عن نهي الله وابليس يذكره أمامه صراحة في تزيينه الشجرة له عليه السلام ؟؟؟ 
فالحاصل وحتى لا أطيل - والوقت قد ضاق بي - أن الخلل واقع عندك في تحرير مسألة القصد والتعمد في العصيان، وتحرير مناط استحقاق العقوبة في المعصية، والمرجو منك مراجعة هذا المعنى يا دكتور، ففيه مورد شبهتك كما تبين لي والله أعلم وهو الهادي الى سواء السبيل ..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> و إذا كان الخلاف حكاه أربعة علماء منهم من قال بأن جماعة من السلف قالوا بخلاف هذا


 
ليس الخلافُ محكياً عن أحد من السلف وإنما حكي الخلاف عمن بعدهم ، وإجماع السلف في هذه المسألة ثابت قطعي؛ وكل من لم يستطع خرمه بنقل ثابت = فهو محجوج به ،وكل من خالف هذا الإجماع من أهل العلم فهو محجوج به وكل من خالفه هم من الواقعين في البدع المخالفين للسلف في مسائل شتى.. 
والآن لنُبين عجمة هذا المحرف: 
1- عصى. 
2- غوى. 
3- ذنب. 
4-تاب. 
5-استغفر. 
6- خطيئة. 
نُطالب الدكتور المحرف بمثال واحد من الكلام العربي القديم أو كلام الله وكلام الرسول(آية-حديث-بيت شعر)=وردت فيه هذه الألفاظ بحيث يقال: فلان عصى وغوى وارتكب خطيئة وأذنب واستغفر وتيب عليه ومع كل ذلك لم يكن هذا الفاعل آثماً أصلاً.. 
وفائدة هذا البحث أيها الإخوة : أنه لا تُقبل دعوى صرف اللفظ العربي عن معناه إلا إذا علم أنهذا اللفظ قد استعملته العرب في المعنى المصروف إليه،وكل من ادعى في لفظ أنه مصروف عن معناه إلى معنى لم تستعمل العرب هذا اللفظ في هذا المعنى =فهو محرف فَقَدَ ما يُساعده من شروط التأويل وهو العربية. 
فلابد من أن يُثبت المؤول أن هذا اللفظ قد استعمله أهل اللسان (في مواطن أخرى)في المعنى الذي يزعمه أولاً ثم يستدل على أنهم في هذا الموطن بالذات أرادوا هذا المعنى بالذات،ثم لايوجد دليل آخر ينفي هذا المعنى ثم يساعد سياق النص على المعنى الذي زعمه وتلك هي شروط التأويل الصحيح المنجية له من أن يكون تحريفاً.

وليس في كلام الله ولا كلام رسوله إطلاق هذه الألفاظ إلا في حالات الإثم فحسب، وكل من زعم أنها تُستعمل ولا يُراد بها الإثم فلابد من دليل .ولا يُخاطب الله العرب إلا بما هو معروف في لسانهم من دلالات الألفاظ ولا يُخاطبهم بمعنى إلا ومعه نظائره في كتاب الله وسنة رسوله وشعر العرب. 
مثال(1): من قال إن لفظة حرام تُستعمل في كراهة التنزيه قلنا له كذبت ولم ننظر في تأويله مالم يأتنا بمثال نتفق عليه ماً قد استعملت فيه لفظة الحرام في كراهة التنزيه..

مثال(2): من زعم أن يد الله في القرآن مراد بها كرمه فمعه ما يُساعده فقد استعملت العرب لفظ اليد للدلالة على هذا المعنى،وبطل قوله من جهات أخرى مرجعها لفقد باقي شروط التأويل الصحيح. 
ولولا هذا الضابط لقبلت تأويلات الباطنية وإشارات الصوفية ولَحَمَلَ من شاء كتاب الله ما شاء من المعاني وهذا فساد في اللسان وضلال في الدين..

----------


## نضال مشهود

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : (وَمَنْ قَالَ : إنَّ آدَمَ مَا عَصَى فَهُوَ مُكَذِّبٌ لِلْقُرْآنِ وَيُسْتَتَابُ فَإِنْ تَابَ وَإِلَّا قُتِلَ ؛ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ قَالَ : { وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى } وَالْمَعْصِيَةُ : هِيَ مُخَالَفَةُ الْأَمْرِ الشَّرْعِيِّ) .

----------


## نضال مشهود

وقال : وَأَمَّا السَّلَفُ قَاطِبَةً مِنْ الْقُرُونِ الثَّلَاثَةِ الَّذِينَ هُمْ خَيْرُ قُرُونِ الْأُمَّةِ ؛ وَأَهْلُ الْحَدِيثِ وَالتَّفْسِيرِ ؛ وَأَهْلُ كُتُبِ قِصَصِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمُبْتَدَأِ وَجُمْهُورُ الْفُقَهَاءِ وَالصُّوفِيَّةِ ؛ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكَلَامِ كَجُمْهُورِ الْأَشْعَرِيَّة وَغَيْرِهِمْ وَعُمُومُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ؛ فَعَلَى مَا دَلَّ عَلَيْهِ الْكِتَابُ وَالسُّنَّةُ مِثْلَ قَوْله تَعَالَى { وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى } وَقَوْلِهِ : { رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ } بَعْدَ أَنْ قَالَ لَهُمَا : { أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا عَنْ تِلْكُمَا الشَّجَرَةِ وَأَقُلْ لَكُمَا إنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمَا عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ } وقَوْله تَعَالَى { فَتَلَقَّى آدَمُ مِنْ رَبِّهِ كَلِمَاتٍ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ إنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ } مَعَ أَنَّهُ عُوقِبَ بِإِخْرَاجِهِ مِنْ الْجَنَّةِ . وَهَذِهِ نُصُوصٌ لَا تُرَدُّ إلَّا بِنَوْعِ مِنْ تَحْرِيفِ الْكَلَامِ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ ؛ وَالْمُخْطِئُ وَالنَّاسِي إذَا كَانَا مُكَلَّفَيْنِ فِي تِلْكَ الشَّرِيعَةِ فَلَا فَرْقَ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُونَا مُكَلَّفَيْنِ امْتَنَعَتْ الْعُقُوبَةُ وَوُصِفَ الْعِصْيَانُ وَالْإِخْبَارُ بِظُلْمِ النَّفْسِ وَطَلَبِ الْمَغْفِرَةِ وَالرَّحْمَةِ وقَوْله تَعَالَى { أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا عَنْ تِلْكُمَا الشَّجَرَةِ وَأَقُلْ لَكُمَا إنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمَا عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ } وَإِنَّمَا ابْتَلَى اللَّهُ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ بِالذُّنُوبِ رَفْعًا لِدَرَجَاتِهِمْ بِالتَّوْبَةِ وَتَبْلِيغًا لَهُمْ إلَى مَحَبَّتِهِ وَفَرَحِهِ بِهِمْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ وَيَفْرَحُ بِتَوْبَةِ التَّائِبِ أَشَدَّ فَرَحٍ فَالْمَقْصُودُ كَمَالُ الْغَايَةِ لَا نَقْصُ الْبِدَايَةِ ؛ فَإِنَّ الْعَبْدَ يَكُونُ لَهُ الدَّرَجَةُ لَا يَنَالُهَا إلَّا بِمَا قَدَّرَهُ اللَّهُ لَهُ مِنْ الْعَمَلِ أَوْ الْبَلَاءِ .

قلت : في هذا الكلام الوجير السديد رد على كل شبهة اتكأ عليها الدكتور . وإن شئت بينت وجه ذلك . والله المستعان .

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ..
> ثلاث شبهات أو أربعة مفرودة في ثلاثين نقطة، ثم يعجب أخونا الفاضل من وصفنا جداله هذا بالمراء الواضح! 
> يا دكتور، دعك من كل هذا - وان كنت لن أترك ما فيه من تلبيس بلا جواب، وسأرجع عليه بالرد فيما بعد بحول الله في حين متسع من الوقت.. - وأجب الآن عن سؤالين واضحين محددين لا ثالث لهما:
> 1 - ان قلنا أن النسيان له في لسان العرب معنيان - وقد نقلتهما أنت بنفسك من كلام أهل اللغة - فما الدليل الذي بناءا عليه نقرر أي المعنيين هو المقصود في موضع النزاع؟ ان كانت تلك النقاط الخمسة التي تفلسفت بها في مشاركتك قبل الماضية فقد بينت لك بحول الله أنها محض تفلسف وتأول مردود عليه بما هو أحسن منه ولله الحمد .. وأقل ما فيها ألا تصح دليلا، وهذا واضح ولله الحمد وان أصررت أنت على خلافه! فان اختلفنا في فهم كلمة، فالى من نرجع يا دكتور يا سلفي وكيف نقيم الأدلة على صحة ما فهمنا؟؟
> المقصود بالدليل أن تقدم لنا سلفا من القرون الأولى يقول بهذا الذي ذهبت اليه في معنى النسيان هنا .. فان فعلت سلمنا لك يا سيدنا وأرحناك وارتحنا ... !!! بس!
> أنا ما احتججت عليك بالاجماع حتى الآن، والذي رددته لزعمك أن ناقله - شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله - لم يكن مسبوقا الى مثله .. (وان كان في تصورك لمسألة عدم العلم بالمخالف خلل واضح قد أسهبتُ في بيانه من قبل وليس في جسدي صحة ولا في وقتي سعة تسمح لي باعادة ذلك كله من جديد!!) وانما أقول لك أن زعمك بأن النسيان معناه الأصلي هو الذهول عن النهي وسقوطه من الذاكرة، وأن المعنى الآخر هو معنى (غير حقيقي) أو (بخلاف الأصل) فلا يصار اليه الا بدليل = هذا زعم باطل ورجم بالغيب! فكلا المعنيين على قدم السوية لكل ناظر يدري كيفية التعامل مع كتب اللغة! ولا يحق لك أن تقول بأنك لو جاءك كلام عن واحد من العرب في زمان التنزيل يقول لصاحبه: "لقد نسيتك" مثلا، فان مراده في الأصل يكون الذهول عن الذكر، ما لم يأتك ما يدل على أنه الترك والاهمال! هذا تحكم باطل في لسان العرب! لماذا؟ لأنك قد علمت أنه قد يكون المراد من الكلمة الاستعمال الأول أو الثاني على السواء في ذلك، فلا يمكنك المصير الى أي من المعنيين الا بقرينة تفيد ذلك!! فلنرجع اذا الى فهم السلف الأول لنرى ما فهموه من الكلام! هذه هي الخلاصة! أم تراك يا دكتور لا يرضيك هذا المذهب في النظر بالأساس؟؟؟؟؟



1- دعوى وجوب وجود قول من السلف لتفسير النسيان مع أن القرآن نزل بلغة العرب و الواجب فهمه على لغة العرب ، و لا يخرج عن لغة العرب إلى معنى آخر إلا بدليل  .
2 – الأخ يصر على وجوب قول أحد من السلف بمعنى النسيان أنه غياب الحفظ رغم قول أهل اللغة فمن أين جاء بوجوب رجوع الأمر اللغوي للسلف ألا يكفي ما في بطون كتب اللغة .

3 – دعوى عدم عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر أنه قول السلف مع ثبوت قول بعض العلماء أن هذا القول قول بعض السلف و البعض الآخر على خلاف ذلك  فليت شعري لما يترك قول القرطبي و القاضي عياض و يقبل قول ابن تيمية مع أنه متأخر عنهما و القرطبي و القاضي عياض لو سلمنا جدلا بشدة إطلاع ابن تيمية على أقوال الأئمة فليس بأعلم من القاضي عياض و القرطبي بالمالكية و إن أبى إلا أن علم ابن تيمية بالمالكية أكثر من علم القاضي عياض و القرطبي فهذه مكابرة منه نصرة لقوله و اذكر بقول القرطبي في شأن عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر : ((  وقال جمهور من الفقهاء من أصحاب مالك و أبي حنيفة و الشافعي : إنهم معصومون من الصغائر كلها كعصمتهم من الكبائر أجمعها )) و أصحاب مالك و أبي حنيفة و الشافعي متقدمون و كانوا في القرون الأولى و مثله حكى القاضي عياض و قال بأن جواز وقوع الأنبياء في الصغائر قول جماعة من السلف أي ليس قول كل السلف و لا جل السلف ، و غلظ ابن العربي من يقول بجواز وقوع الصغائر من الأنبياء عمدا فقال : (( كما قال في تنزيه الأنبياء عن الذي لا يليق بمنزلتهم مما ينسب الجهلة إليهم من وقوعهم في الذنوب عمدا منهم إليها ، واقتحاما لها مع العلم بها ، وحاش لله ، فإن الأوساط من المسلمين يتورعون عن ذلك ، فكيف بالنبيين )) .

4 – اشتراطه في حكاية الخلاف النص على اسم المخالف فلابد على حد دعواه النص على اسم جماعة السلف المخالفين و هل يجب عند ذكر الخلاف النص على اسماء المخالفين و عدم الاكتفاء باختلاف العلماء على قولين أو ثلاثة أو أكثر  و لا يخفى ما في هذا من التعسف لنصرة قوله ممن يطلع على كتب العلماء  .

5 – قوله ببطلان أن النسيان معناه الأصلي هو الذهول عن النهي وسقوطه من الذاكرة، وأن المعنى الآخر هو معنى (غير حقيقي) أو (بخلاف الأصل) فلا يصار اليه الا بدليل و هذا هو عين الباطل فالنسيان عند الإطلاق معناه ضد الحفظ و الكتب على ذلك و فهم الناس على ذلك إلا من أشرب بقول مخالف للدليل ، ومما يدل أن النسيان الذي هو ضد الحفظ هو الأصل أن الحفظ نقيض النسيان لا نقيض الترك و الترك نقيضه الفعل و الفعل نقيضه الترك لا النسيان و لو كان الترك أصلا لكان ضده الحفظ و هذا لا يصح بحال .

6 – قوله بأن معنى النسيان الترك أو ضد الحفظ و أنهما معنيان متساويان و هذا باطل و من فلسفة الأخ الحبيب حفظه الله و إلا فأين النقل عن العلماء الذي فيه أن المعنيان متساويين و أنه لا يترجح أحدهما إلا بمرجح ، وسبحان الله حبيبي في الله ( خلافي معه لا ينقص محبتي له لحرصه على تحري الحق أحسبه كذلك والله حسيبه ) مرة يقول لي النسيان في اللغة هو الترك و أنت جاهل باللغة ، و لما أتيته حفظه الله بكلام لأهل اللغة والتفسير قال النسيان له معنيان متساويان و أنت جاهل باللغة فكفاه اعتراض و ليأتي بكلام لأهل العلم يؤيد قوله فأنا عندما اتكلم انقل عن العلماء أما أخي الحبيب في جل مشاركاته و إن لم يكن الكل لا ينقل عن العلماء بل يتكلم من نفسه فأين النقل إذا كنت رجل نقل ؟ 

7 – غفلته حفظه الله أن الذي يستحسن في قول الشخص عهدت إليه فنسي أن يكون المعنى النسيان الذي هو ضد الحفظ  و هل الإنسان سمي إنسان من النسيان الذي هو الترك أم من النسيان الذي هو ضد الحفظ ؟!!! مخالفة بديهيات !!

8 – قوله بوجوب قرينة تدل على أي المقصود بالنسيان أأترك أم ضد الحفظ ، وهذا باطل و تحكم منه حفظه الله فهل أهل اللغة قالوا بأن النسيان من قبيل المشترك و هل في اللسان العربي عندما أقول قد نسيت يتبادر للذهن معنيان أم معنى واحد ؟ و هل الترك ضد الحفظ أم الذي ضد الحفظ هو النسيان المعروف لا كما يقول الأخ الحبيب .

9 - غفلته حفظه الله أن سياق الآية دل على أنه ضد الحفظ و الآية التي قبلها تؤيد ذلك فلا تتعجل أيها النبي بالقرآن و جبريل عليه السلام يقرئك خوف النسيان و نحن قد عهدنا إلى آدم فنسي و عندما أقول شخص نسيت عهدي لا يتطرق لذهنه تركت عهدي فسبحان الله هذه مخالفة بديهيات .

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> 2  - ما معنى القصد والعمد في العصيان عندك يا دكتور ؟؟؟ 
> كلامك هذا يوحي بفهم عجيب للقصد والتعمد في المعصية، قد تبين لي ولله الحمد أنه أصل هذا اللبس والخلط عندك في مسألة العصمة، فتأمل معي أيها الفاضل بروية وتجرد لله يرشدك الى الصواب باذنه ..
> أرأيت يا دكتور لو أن رجلا عمد الى الوقوع في عرض أخ له - مثلا - أيكون عاصيا بذلك أم لا؟
> هو عاص ولا شك، والاثم متعلق به استحقاقا ما دام قد علم أن هذا الفعل معصية ..
> هذا الرجل اذ هم بهذا الفعل، أكان متعمدا للفعل أم غير متعمد؟ كان قاصدا له متعمدا له ولا شك، والا ما استحق أن يؤاخذ به! فضد القصد والارادة: عدم الارادة، وخروج الفعل عن عدم ارادة له اما أن يكون من اكراه أو من ذهاب عقل .. لا ثالث لهما! فكل عاقل فاعل هو مريد لفعله هذا، متعمد له بضرورة العقل!
> طيب، السؤال الآن: هل هذا الرجل اذ هم بالخوض في عرض أخيه، استحضر في نفسه قبل أن يفعل هذا الفعل أنه يريد معصية الله وارتكاب المخالفة؟ بلفظ أدق، هل فعل الرجل هذا الفعل بنية أن يعصي الله متعمدا بذلك مخالفة أمره؟ كلا! فغالب أحوال المعصية أنها تكون من غفلة وغلبة النفس على الانسان! أما أن يقال أن التعمد معناه ارادة عصيان الله وتعمد مخالفة أمره قصدا لذلك، يعني يقول في نفسه أنه يريد بهذا العمل أن يعصي ربه ويرد نهيه، فهذا باب آخر ربما يدخل بنا في قضية الاستحلال!! 
> فأنت تنبعث على العصيان - عافانا الله واياك منه - ان وقعت فيه لا بنية تعمد مخالفة أمر الله، وانما - وفي حال غفلة - تكون متابعا لنازع نفسي من غضب أو من عجلة أو من هوً أو من غير ذلك من نقائص نفوس بني آدم! 
> فالمعصية خلاف الطاعة صحيح، ولكن لا يتعمد فاعلها مخالفة أمر الله ولا ينبعث من هذا القصد أصلا، ولا يتعلق استحقاقه للعقوبة على ذلك "القصد"!! فان كان مثل هذا "التعمد" باطلا في حق عامة المؤمنين ففي حق النبيين من باب أولى! ولكنه - وأرجو أن يكون هذا واضحا - لا يرفع عن المعصية صفة المعصية ولا استحقاق المؤاخذة بها، فالعقوبة تستحق لمجرد الوقوع في الغفلة واجابة داعي النفس اليها والذي يؤدى الى الوقوع في العصيان تعمدا وارادة للفعل نفسه، لا لقصد وتعمد مخالفة أمر الله!!!     
> فقولك أن نسبتنا الصغائر الى الأنبياء، ملزومها القول بأنهم يتعمدون مخالفة أمر الله - هكذا - ، هذا باطل قطعا ولا يتصور في حق عموم المؤمنين فكيف بالنبيين؟؟ 
> ...



1 - الفلسفة في بيان معنى التعمد بما ليس عليه أثارة من علم فيقول أن التعمد معناه إرادة عصيان الله و تعمد مخالفة أمره قصدا لذلك ، يعني يقول في نفسه أنه يريد بهذا العمل أن يعصي ربه ويرد نهيه ،و  هذا التعريف للتعمد لا تجد عليه عالم لا سلفا و لا خلفا فالتعمد في المعصية خلاف الخطأ في المعصية و الفعل العمد هو الفعل الذي لم يكن خطاءا ، و الفعل الخطأ هو الفعل الذي لم يكن عمدا و كتب الفقه الجنائي من أكثر الكتب شرحا لمعنى العمد و الخطأ فهل نجد كلاما يوافق كلام الأخ الحبيب في كتب الفقه و من أين أتى بهذا التعريف و الشرح للتعمد ، و انبه أن التعمد في قصد الفعل دون خطأ أو نسيان و ليس في قصد معصية الله و غالب العصاة لا يقصدون معصية الله لكن يقصدون فعل منهي وترك مأمور و الخطأ يكون في عدم قصد الفعل كمن قتل خطئا هو لا يريد أن يقتل فقتل و من شرب خطئا هو لا يريد أن يشرب فشرب .


2-  الخلط بين الوقوع في المعصية غفلة عن قصد و إرادة فعلها دون خطأ و بين الوقوع في المعصية خطئا فالوقوع في المعصية غفلة عن قصد و إرادة فعل المعصية دون خطأ هذا تعمد لفعلها أما الوقوع في المعصية خطئا فهو عدم قصد فعلها ففعلها .
3 – تعميمه أن المعصية فاعلها لا يتعمد مخالفة أمر الله ولا ينبعث من هذا القصد أصلا، ولا يتعلق استحقاقه للعقوبة على ذلك  ، فالمعصية قد يتعمد فاعلها مخالفة أمر الله و قد يتعمد فعل المنهي أو ترك المأمور .

4 – قوله بأن كان مثل هذا "التعمد" باطلا في حق عامة المؤمنين ففي حق النبيين من باب فقد عمم خاصا و ليس هذا هو معنى التعمد في الشرع فتعمد قتل الإنسان لا يشترط له أن يقتل الشخص شخصا قصدا لمخالفة الله فهذا لم يقل به أحد من أهل العلم يل تعمد القتل هو قصد القتل دون خطأ .


5 – قوله لو كان المراد بالنسيان  السهو، كالذي يعرض على الانسان في صلاته مثلا فينسيه كم صلى كما وقع مثله للنبي محمد عليه السلام، لما ناسب أن يصفه الله بسببه بنقص العزم  قلت ثبت العرش ثم أنقش  فهذا القول  يحتاج إلى بيان معنى العزم و عرفه الفاضل بأنه شدة الحرص على الامتثال والقوة فيه ، وقلت بل العزم اصطلاحا هو الثبات والشدة فيما عقدت النية عليه ( معجم لغة الفقهاء ) و هذا يؤكد أن خطيئة آدم ما كانت تعمدا لفعل المعصية فقد نسي آدم و أكل من الشجرة و لم يجد الله لآدم عزما على أكلها إذ قد أكلها ناسيا لا ذاكارا ، و العزم في اللسان هو الإرادة التي يقع معها الفعل وقد نهاه تعالى عن الفعل ألا وهو الأكل من الشجرة فلم يبق إلا أنه أكل ناسيا من غير عزم فإن أبى الأخ الفاضل فقد قال الطبري : (( وقوله( ولم نجد له عزما ) اختلف أهل التأويل في معنى العزم هاهنا، فقال بعضهم: معناه الصبر.... وقال آخرون: بل معناه: الحفظ، قالوا: ومعناه: ولم نجد له حفظا لما عهدنا إليه )) و على التفسير الأول آدم عليه السلام لم يجد الله له أي صبر في ترك الأكل من الشجرة و هذا يبطله السياق فالشيطان كان يوسوس له ويقسم و لو لم يكن له أي صبر لما احتاج الشيطان أن يوسوس و يقسم أما التفسير الثاني و لم نجد له حفظا لما عهدنا إليه فهو يؤكد النسيان و الله المستعان .

6 – الخلط بين معنى عدم العزم و نقص العزم فقد قال الأخ الفاضل لو كان المراد هنا السهو، كالذي يعرض على الانسان في صلاته مثلا فينسيه كم صلى كما وقع مثله للنبي محمد عليه السلام، لما ناسب أن يصفه الله بسببه بنقص العزم كما هو واضح، والا لدل ذلك على لحاق هذا الوصف - نقص العزم - بالنبي محمد عليه السلام كذلك ، والجواب على هذا فرق بين نقص العزم و عدم العزم و الله نفى عنه أي عزم أي عزم على ماذا ؟ بالطبع نفي العزم على الأكل من الشجرة هو لم يعزم على ذلك بل وقع ذلك نسيانا 

7 – الإلزام بما ليس بلازم فقد قال الأخ أبو الفداء لو كان النسيان بمعنى السهو فقد سها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صلاته و بذلك لا يكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أولى العزم قلت  حرر معنى أولوا العزم فأولوا العزم كما قال صاحب البحر المحيط : (  أولو العزم : أي أولو الجد من الرسل ، وهم من حفظ له شدة مع قومه ومجاهدة ) وكما قال السمرقندي في بحر العلوم : ( { كَمَا صَبَرَ أُوْلُواْ العزم مِنَ الرسل } يعني : أولو الحزم ، وهو أن يصبر في الأمور ، ويثبت عليها ، وذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أراد أن يدعو عليهم ، فأمره الله تعالى بالصبر ، كما صبر نوح ، وكما صبر إبراهيم ، وإسحاق ، ويعقوب ويوسف وغيرهم من الأنبياء ، صلوات الله عليهم أجمعين . وقال السدي : أولو العزم ، الذين أمروا بالقتال من الرسل . وقال أبو العالية : أولو العزم من الرسل ، كانوا ثلاثة والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رابعهم ، إبراهيم وهود ونوح ، فأمره الله تعالى أن يصبر كما صبروا . وقال مقاتل : أولو العزم من الرسل اثني عشر نبياً في بيت المقدس ، فأوحى الله إليهم ثلاث مرات ، أن اخرجوا من بين أقوامكم ، فلم يخرجوا ).

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> ليس الخلافُ محكياً عن أحد من السلف وإنما حكي الخلاف عمن بعدهم ، وإجماع السلف في هذه المسألة ثابت قطعي؛ وكل من لم يستطع خرمه بنقل ثابت = فهو محجوج به ،وكل من خالف هذا الإجماع من أهل العلم فهو محجوج به وكل من خالفه هم من الواقعين في البدع المخالفين للسلف في مسائل شتى.. 
> والآن لنُبين عجمة هذا المحرف: 
> 1- عصى. 
> 2- غوى. 
> 3- ذنب. 
> 4-تاب. 
> 5-استغفر. 
> 6- خطيئة. 
> نُطالب الدكتور المحرف بمثال واحد من الكلام العربي القديم أو كلام الله وكلام الرسول(آية-حديث-بيت شعر)=وردت فيه هذه الألفاظ بحيث يقال: فلان عصى وغوى وارتكب خطيئة وأذنب واستغفر وتيب عليه ومع كل ذلك لم يكن هذا الفاعل آثماً أصلاً.. 
> ...






1 – قوله الخلاف في عصمة الأنبياء محكيا عمن بعدهم مريدا بذلك نقض حكاية القرطبي و القاضي عياض الإجماع قلت لا يوجد إجماع محكي في زمنهم و إلا فأخرجه .

2 – قوله إجماع السلف في جواز وقوع الأنبياء في الصغائر ثابت قطعي و هذا لقلة علمه رحمه الله بالأصول فليقرأ في كتب الأصول ما هو الإجماع القطعي و ما هو الإجماع الظني بدل التخبط ، والإجماع في درجة ثبوته نوعان : 
الأول: القطعي المعلوم من الدين بالضرورة الذي انتشر علمه بين الناس، فمخالفه كافر كوجوب الصلوات الخمس وصوم رمضان وحرمة الربا.
والثاني: ظني الثبوت، وهو الذي ينقله آحاد العلماء، ولا يعلم عن غيرهم خلافه، فهذا بمنزلة الحديث الصحيح، لا تجوز مخالفته حتى يثبت وجود مخالف؛ لأن أهل العلم المعتبرين نقلهم عن من سبقهم من أهل العلم الأصل فيه القبول.

3 – تجاهله حكاية القرطبي و القاضي عياض الخلاف عند السلف و غيرهم في جواز وقع الأنبياء في الصغائر و قد حكى ابن عطية الخلاف في الأمة حول هذه المسألة اكرر نقل ما حكوه 
قال القرطبي في شأن عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر : (( وقال جمهور من الفقهاء من أصحاب مالك وأبي حنيفة والشافعي: إنهم معصومون من الصغائر كلها كعصمتهم من الكبائر أجمعها .... قال الأستاذ أبو إسحاق الأسفرايني: وٱختلفوا في الصغائر؛ والذي عليه الأكثر أن ذلك غير جائز عليهم، وصار بعضهم إلى تجويزها، ولا أصل لهذه المقالة )) 
قال القاضي عياض : ((وأما الصغائر فجوزها جماعة من السلف وغيرهم على الأنبياء وهو مذهب أبى جعفر الطبري وغيره من الفقهاء والمحدثين والمتكلمين، وسنورد بعد هذا ما احتجوا به، وذهبت طائفة أخرى إلى الوقف وقالوا العقل لا يحيل وقوعها منهم ولم يأت في الشرع قاطع بأحد الوجهين، وذهبت طائفة أخرى من المحققين من الفقهاء والمتكلمين إلى عصمتهم من الصغائر كعصمتهم من الكبائر، قالوا: لاختلاف الناس في الصغائر وتعيينها من الكبائر ((
و قال القاضي : (( وقد استدل بعض الأئمة على عصمتهم من الصغائر بالمصير إلى امتثال أفعالهم واتباع آثارهم وسيرهم مطلقا، وجمهور الفقهاء على ذلك من أصحاب مالك والشافعي وأبى حنيفة من غير التزام قرينة بل مطلقا عند بعضهم وإن اختلفوا في حكم ذلك، وحكى ابن خويز منداذ وأبو الفرج عن مالك التزام ذلك وجوبا (( 
قال ابن عطية 541هـ في المحرر الوجيز : (( وأجمعت الأمة على عصمة الأنبياء في معنى التبليغ ومن الكبائر ومن الصغائر التي فيها رذيلة ، واختلف في غير ذلك من الصغائر ، والذي أقول به أنهم معصومون من الجميع  )) .

5 -  جهله بأن حكاية الخلاف من عالم أقدم تقدح في إجماع العالم المتأخر  فإجماع ابن تيمية المزعوم معارض بحكاية الخلاف كما نقلها القرطبي و القاضي عياض .

6 – لم يأتت الأخ المكرم بنقل واحد عن بعض الأئمة في القرون الأولى في جواز وقوع الأنبياء في الصغائر عمدا .

7 – جهل الأخ بأن المعصية اعم من المعصية عمدا فالمعصية قد تكون وقعت عمدا أو خطئا فالمعصية خلاف الطاعة كما في كتب اللغة و خلاف فعل المأمور و ترك المحظور هو فعل المحظور و ترك المأمور وقال ابن منظور: (( العصيان خلاف الطاعة، عصى العبد ربه إذا خالف أمره. وعصى فلانٌ أميره يعصيه عصياً وعصياناً ومعصية إذا لم يطعه فهو عاص وعَصِيّ )) و قال الجوهري : (( العصيان خلاف الطاعة ))  و ابن تيمية نفسه الذي يستدلون بكلامه يقول (( المعصية هي مخالفة الأمر الشرعي، فمن خالف أمر الله الذي أرسل به رسله، وأنزل به كتبه فقد عصى )) و هل لا يقبل قول ابن منظور و الجوهري في اللغة و من أتى بقريتك هذه أيها المعارض .


8-	تأويل التوبة والاستغفار باشتراط أن تكون من ذنب متعمد و كأن الشخص لو نسي فرمى ورقة في قمامة فتبين أنها قرآن و استغفر لما كان لاستغفاره معنى إذ الاستغفار عندهم لابد أن يكون من ذنب متعمد و الناسي والمخطيء لا الاستفغار ولا توبة لفعله المخالف للشرع وهل لو قتل إنسان إنسان خطاءا و استغفر الله لما كان لاستغفاره معنى إذ الاستغفار عندهم لابد أن يكون من ذنب متعمد .

9– تأويل الذنب و المعصية أنهما مخالفة الأمر تعمدا ، وهذا خلاف ما جاءت به النصوص قال تعالى : ﴿ رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا ﴾ فلو كان النسيان و الخطأ لا يطلق عليه ذنب لما كان هناك داعيا لطلب عدم المؤاخذة به ، و قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إن الله تجاوز عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه )) ( سنن ابن ماجة )  فلو كان النسيان والخطأ لا يطلق عليه ذنب و معصية لما كان هناك داعيا لتجاوز الله عن هذه الأمة الخطأ والنسيان فإثم المعصية خطاءا أو نسيانا رفع عن هذه الأمة بدلالة الحديث .

و لتفنيد كلامك أخي أبي فهر مزيد إيضاح لولا أني الآن ذاهب للمستشفي و سأرجع بإذن الله بعد يومين

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> وقال : وَأَمَّا السَّلَفُ قَاطِبَةً مِنْ الْقُرُونِ الثَّلَاثَةِ الَّذِينَ هُمْ خَيْرُ قُرُونِ الْأُمَّةِ ؛ وَأَهْلُ الْحَدِيثِ وَالتَّفْسِيرِ ؛ وَأَهْلُ كُتُبِ قِصَصِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمُبْتَدَأِ وَجُمْهُورُ الْفُقَهَاءِ وَالصُّوفِيَّةِ ؛ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكَلَامِ كَجُمْهُورِ الْأَشْعَرِيَّة وَغَيْرِهِمْ وَعُمُومُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ؛ فَعَلَى مَا دَلَّ عَلَيْهِ الْكِتَابُ وَالسُّنَّةُ مِثْلَ قَوْله تَعَالَى { وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى } وَقَوْلِهِ : { رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ } بَعْدَ أَنْ قَالَ لَهُمَا : { أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا عَنْ تِلْكُمَا الشَّجَرَةِ وَأَقُلْ لَكُمَا إنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمَا عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ } وقَوْله تَعَالَى { فَتَلَقَّى آدَمُ مِنْ رَبِّهِ كَلِمَاتٍ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ إنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ } مَعَ أَنَّهُ عُوقِبَ بِإِخْرَاجِهِ مِنْ الْجَنَّةِ . وَهَذِهِ نُصُوصٌ لَا تُرَدُّ إلَّا بِنَوْعِ مِنْ تَحْرِيفِ الْكَلَامِ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ ؛ وَالْمُخْطِئُ وَالنَّاسِي إذَا كَانَا مُكَلَّفَيْنِ فِي تِلْكَ الشَّرِيعَةِ فَلَا فَرْقَ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُونَا مُكَلَّفَيْنِ امْتَنَعَتْ الْعُقُوبَةُ وَوُصِفَ الْعِصْيَانُ وَالْإِخْبَارُ بِظُلْمِ النَّفْسِ وَطَلَبِ الْمَغْفِرَةِ وَالرَّحْمَةِ وقَوْله تَعَالَى { أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا عَنْ تِلْكُمَا الشَّجَرَةِ وَأَقُلْ لَكُمَا إنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمَا عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ } وَإِنَّمَا ابْتَلَى اللَّهُ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ بِالذُّنُوبِ رَفْعًا لِدَرَجَاتِهِمْ بِالتَّوْبَةِ وَتَبْلِيغًا لَهُمْ إلَى مَحَبَّتِهِ وَفَرَحِهِ بِهِمْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ وَيَفْرَحُ بِتَوْبَةِ التَّائِبِ أَشَدَّ فَرَحٍ فَالْمَقْصُودُ كَمَالُ الْغَايَةِ لَا نَقْصُ الْبِدَايَةِ ؛ فَإِنَّ الْعَبْدَ يَكُونُ لَهُ الدَّرَجَةُ لَا يَنَالُهَا إلَّا بِمَا قَدَّرَهُ اللَّهُ لَهُ مِنْ الْعَمَلِ أَوْ الْبَلَاءِ .
> قلت : في هذا الكلام الوجير السديد رد على كل شبهة اتكأ عليها الدكتور . وإن شئت بينت وجه ذلك . والله المستعان .


جهلت أخي الناصح موضع خلافي معكم و أنا الآن ذاهب للمستشفى و سأرجع بإذن الله بعد يومين فالنت قطع ليلا

----------


## نضال مشهود

بصرف النظر عن هذا التلبيس يا دكتور ، ماذا تعني بقولك (عمدا) أو (قصدا) ؟ وكيف تفرق بينه وبين (السهو) و (النسيان) ؟ بين بالحجة !

** اللهم انصر إخواننا في غزة ، يا عزيز يا جبار ! **

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

1- ما زال الدكتور يواصل كذبه ويجعل حكاية الخلاف عن أصحاب مالك والشافعي = حكاية الخلاف عن السلف.
وأولئك الذين ذكرهم لم يحك واحد منهم خلافاً عن السلف،ولم يستطع الدكتور أن يخرم إجماع السلف وإجراءهم لتلك الآيات على ظواهرها الصحيحة-لا الظواهر التي يظنها الجاهل بالعربية والشرع-بنقل واحد..

والحق أن في هذا عبرة لإخواننا ليتأملوا كيف يتملك الهوى الخفي صاحبه حتى يرد حكايات الإجماع القطعية (أيوه قطعية يا ربيع)ويغفل عن عجزه عن خرمها ويتعلق بعبارات ليس فيها أدنى ذكر لخلاف السلف = لماذا كل هذا (؟؟)
؛ليُقوي رأيه وينصر هواه ويؤيد بدعته.
وبالمناسبة أن لا أناقش هذا المحرف إلا ليُمعن في جهالاته كي يكون فيه عبرة لكل مريد للحق؛ليرى كيف يهوي التعالم والجهل بصاحبه في دركات الضلالة.. 
2-أكد الدكتور للناس عجمته عندما جعل المعصية والذنب والاستغفار تطلق على المخطئ. 
3-أكد جهله حين استدل بآية لا تؤاخذنا وحديث رفع عن أمتي ؛ لأنهما دليل لنا على أنه ليس في كلام الله وكلام رسوله = المعصية والذنب والاستغفار من غير إثم لأنه في كلام الله وكلام الرسول لا يؤاخذ إلا المتعمد بنص القرآن،ولم يُطلق لفظ العاصي والغاوي والتائب والمستغفر في القرآن والسنة =إلا على المتعمد الآثم،وإن كان عندك دليل واحد في غير هذا = فأبرزه لنا. 
ما زلنا نطالب بدليل واحد فيه إطلاق هذه الألفاظ بحيث يكون الموصوف بها غير آثم ، ولو كان الدكتور يعتقد قوله حقاً وأن هذه الألفاظ تطلق ويراد بها هذا المعنى وأن حصرنا لها في الإثم تأويل(!!!!!) = فلابد من أن يوجد مثل هذا الإطلاق في الكتاب والسنة.. 
ومعنا الأصل الذي يلقي بتبعة التحريف على الدكتور ربيع وهو أنا لم نجد في الكتاب أو السنة هذه الألفاظ إلا في المتعمد الآثم ،فظاهر هذه الألفاظ بدلالة الكتاب والسنة في المتعمد الآثم ،فمن أخرجها عن ظاهرها بغير دليل كان محرفاً .. 
فلا تصلح الدعوى والبنط العريض ليس دليلاً... 
في انتظار الدليل...

----------


## أبو الفداء

> 1- دعوى وجوب وجود قول من السلف لتفسير النسيان مع أن القرآن نزل بلغة العرب و الواجب فهمه على لغة العرب ، و لا يخرج عن لغة العرب إلى معنى آخر إلا بدليل  .
> 
> لا أدري ماذا أكتب أكثر مما كتبت لأبين للدكتور أن لغة العرب فيها أكثر من وجه للكلمة الواحدة، وأنه لا يصح المصير الى أي منهما الا بالرجوع الى فهم الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، والا لقال من يشاء في كتاب الله ما يشاء، يعزوه في النهاية الى لسان العرب!! سبحان الله كأنك أيها السلفي ما وقفت على أي موضع من مواضع الخلاف بين أئمة السلف وبين أهل التأويلات المبتدعة!!!! والله ما عدت أدري كيف أجادلك في أمور افترضت أن سلفيتك تجعلها عندك من المسلمات!!! الله المستعان!! 
> 
> 2 – الأخ يصر على وجوب قول أحد من السلف بمعنى النسيان أنه غياب الحفظ رغم قول أهل اللغة فمن أين جاء بوجوب رجوع الأمر اللغوي للسلف ألا يكفي ما في بطون كتب اللغة .
> 
> ما الذي جعل هذه نقطة ثانية بخلاف النقطة الأولى الماضية، لا أدري! لعله يظن أنه بذلك يكثر على مخالفه من أوجه الرد فيزيده ثقلا؟؟؟ 
> يا دكتور هداك الله، لازم كلامك هذا يهدم لك نصف عقيدتك لو تأملته!! فكل صفة أولها أصحاب التأويل مما في كتاب الله لها في بطون كتب اللغة كذلك ما يرجعون اليه احتجاجا بنفس هذا اللجاج الذي تصر عليه!!! من الذي قال أن الباحث له أن يفتح كتب اللغة ويخرج المعنى الذي يعجبه منها أيا كان، فيجعل المصير اليه في تأويل كلام ربه، لمجرد أن وجد ما يوافق قوله هذا في كلام قوم من أهل العلم، قد علم عنهم حيدتهم رحمهم الله وعفا عنهم عن منهج السلف في تأويل الصفات؟؟؟؟ ان قبلت من القرطبي - مثلا - تأويله هنا وقوله أن له سلفا فيه، فهل تقبل منه تأويله في الصفات وزعمه أن له فيه سلف؟؟؟ فمن يقصد هؤلاء ان تكلموا عن السلف يا دكتور يا سلفي؟؟؟ ومن هم السلف الذين علمنا أنهم يأخذون عنهم الدين، وينسبون الأقوال اليهم؟؟؟ أهم نفس السلف الذي قال بتأويل الصفات يا ترى ؟؟؟؟؟ سلفهم هم المحققون من المتكلمة الأوائل يا مولانا وليس الصحابة والتابعين ... فافهم أرجوك!!
> بالله يا اخوة ماذا عساي أفعل أو أكتب أكثر من هذا، لأوصل للدكتور الفاضل هذا المعنى؟؟؟؟ 
> ...


يا دكتور ليست العبرة ولا البينة بكثرة نقاط الرد، ولكن بما فيه من الأدلة والبراهين!!! أتحسب أنك اذ جئتني بتسع نقاط كلها تُختصر في فقرة واحدة، وهي أصلا مكرورة من كلامك لا جديد فيها وقد قتلناها ردا، أتحسب أنك بذلك تكون قد أثبت صحة ما تذهب اليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ان لم يكن هذا هو المراء فوالله ما أدري ما المراء، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!!

----------


## أبو عبد الله القاهري

لا تتعب نفسك أبا الفداء -وفقك الله-.
فالمكابرة ظاهرة.
وبعد يومين سيأتيك بعشرين ثلاثين نقطة ((جديدة طبعا))!!!
وعلى كل حال فالمناقشة كشفت عدداً كبيراً من الأخطاء المنهجية عند الدكتور.
ومن أخطر ما يترتب عليها -أي الأخطاءِ- أنه لن يستقيم له ردٌ على مبتدعٍ إلا إنْ ناقض نفسه في مواضعَ أُخر.
والله تعالى أعلم.

وأخيراً فأذكر الدكتور للمرة الـ ... وأقول له: أجب عن سؤالي ولا تتهرب.

----------


## أبو الفداء

وقبل أن أواصل، أضع بين يدي القارئ الكريم بعض سلفنا فيما ذهبنا اليه من تأويل النسيان في حق آدم عليه السلام، والذي نطالبه بمثله فيما ذهب هو اليه، ومن نفس طبقته ...

قال ابن جرير رحمه الله: " وقوله(فَنَسِيَ) يقول: فترك عهدي.
كما حدثني عليّ، قال: ثنا أبو صالح، قال: ثني معاوية، عن عليّ، عن ابن عباس، في قوله( وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إِلَى آدَمَ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ ) يقول: فترك.
حدثنا الحسن، قال: أخبرنا عبد الرزاق، قال: أخبرنا معمر، عن ابن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد، في قوله(فَنَسِيَ) قال: ترك أمر ربه.
حدثني يونس، قال: أخبرنا ابن وهب، قال: قال ابن زيد، في قوله( وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إِلَى آدَمَ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ وَلَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْمًا ) قال: قال له( يَاآدَمُ إِنَّ هَذَا عَدُوٌّ لَكَ وَلِزَوْجِكَ فَلا يُخْرِجَنَّكُمَ  ا مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ فَتَشْقَى ) فقرأ حتى بلغ( لا تَظْمَأُ فِيهَا وَلا تَضْحَى ) وقرأ حتى بلغ( وَمُلْكٍ لا يَبْلَى ) قال: فنسي ما عهد إليه في ذلك، قال: وهذا عهد الله إليه، قال: ولو كان له عزم ما أطاع عدوّه الذي حسده، وأبي أن يسجد له مع من سجد له إبليس، وعصى الله الذي كرّمه وشرّفه، وأمر ملائكته فسجدوا له." (تفسير الطبري 18/383)

هذا ما نسميه نحن سلفا يا دكتور يا سلفي ... فراجع سلفيتك!




> 1 - الفلسفة في بيان معنى التعمد بما ليس عليه أثارة من علم فيقول أن التعمد معناه إرادة عصيان الله و تعمد مخالفة أمره قصدا لذلك ، يعني يقول في نفسه أنه يريد بهذا العمل أن يعصي ربه ويرد نهيه ،و  هذا التعريف للتعمد لا تجد عليه عالم لا سلفا و لا خلفا 
> 
> يا الله!!! والله ما فهمت كلامي حتى ترد عليه! حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل!! هلا استوضحت مني مرادي اذ لم تفهمه، قبل أن تطلق قلمك في استهجان كلام أنا أنكره أصلا، وما كتبته الا لأبين لك أنه هو لازم سوء بيانك وتحريرك لمعنى التعمد في العصيان؟؟؟ بئست المكابرة والمماراة يا أخي والله!
> طيب على الأقل أجب على السؤال الي صدرت به كلامي أولا!! تقول أن العمد هو ضد الخطأ!! فهل يا عقلاء يقوم التعريف والحد على مثل هذا؟؟ فبم تجيب يا ترى ان سألتك عن معنى الخطأ؟ تقول هو ضد العمد ؟؟؟ ما شاء الله!! 
> أجب اجابة واضحة عن سؤال واضح ولا تراوغ!!
> 
> 
> فالتعمد في المعصية خلاف الخطأ في المعصية و الفعل العمد هو الفعل الذي لم يكن خطاءا ، و الفعل الخطأ هو الفعل الذي لم يكن عمدا و كتب الفقه الجنائي من أكثر الكتب شرحا لمعنى العمد و الخطأ فهل نجد كلاما يوافق كلام الأخ الحبيب في كتب الفقه و من أين أتى بهذا التعريف و الشرح للتعمد ، 
> 
> ...


أكتفي بهذا القدر من الجدال مع الدكتور هداه الله، ومن متابعة هذا الموضوع، فوقتي ما عاد يسمح لي، ولا أظن أنه قد بقي من شبهاته ما يستحق الرد أو الالتفات اليه أصلا، وقد تبين تخبطه الشديد وفساد منهجه في النظر والذي بنى عليه بحثه هذا ... فلن يرد ان رد الا بتكرار ظنونه التي لا حجة له على شيء منها .. ولن أواصل مناقشته حتى يأتينا بما نطالبه به من سلف له فيما ذهب اليه ... 
والآن لا يعنيني هل يقبل كلامي أم لا يقبله، فما عاد في الوسع بذل أكثر مما بُذل .. والكلام مبثوث في صفحات منشورة على الناس ليقرأوها، وقد تبين لكل مبصر بطلان ما يستند الرجل اليه، اذ يتلمس سبلا واهية لهدم اجماع صحيح معتبر، متخذا لنفسه سلفا من المتكلمة مكتفيا به غير راغب في قبول غيره، متخذا أشد الطرق التواءا في الدفاع عن رأيه ذاك ورأي سلفه فيه، لا لشيء الا لأنه يأبى الاقرار بأنه قد أخطأ وتسرع!! 
ولكني ومع ذلك لا زلت أنصحه نصح أخ محب له شفيق عليه بأن يراجع هذه الصفحات الطويلة بروية وهدوء وتجرد من الهوى والرغبة في الانتصار للقول، وألا يمضي هذه الليلة في الكتابة كما دأب خلال الليلتين الماضيتين، ولكن في القراءة والتأمل بروية وهدوء لعله - على الأقل - أن يراجع نفسه ويتأمل في كثير مما اندفع بالكتابة ردا عليه دونما تأمل ولا فهم أصلا، والله المستعان!  
فاللهم اغفر لي ولأخي ربيع، واهدني واياه سواء السبيل، واجمعني واياه مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقا ...
آمين.
والسلام!

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> 1- ما زال الدكتور يواصل كذبه ويجعل حكاية الخلاف عن أصحاب مالك والشافعي = حكاية الخلاف عن السلف.
> وأولئك الذين ذكرهم لم يحك واحد منهم خلافاً عن السلف،ولم يستطع الدكتور أن يخرم إجماع السلف وإجراءهم لتلك الآيات على ظواهرها الصحيحة-لا الظواهر التي يظنها الجاهل بالعربية والشرع-بنقل واحد..
> 
> والحق أن في هذا عبرة لإخواننا ليتأملوا كيف يتملك الهوى الخفي صاحبه حتى يرد حكايات الإجماع القطعية (أيوه قطعية يا ربيع)ويغفل عن عجزه عن خرمها ويتعلق بعبارات ليس فيها أدنى ذكر لخلاف السلف = لماذا كل هذا (؟؟)
> ؛ليُقوي رأيه وينصر هواه ويؤيد بدعته.
> وبالمناسبة أن لا أناقش هذا المحرف إلا ليُمعن في جهالاته كي يكون فيه عبرة لكل مريد للحق؛ليرى كيف يهوي التعالم والجهل بصاحبه في دركات الضلالة.. 
> 2-أكد الدكتور للناس عجمته عندما جعل المعصية والذنب والاستغفار تطلق على المخطئ. 
> 3-أكد جهله حين استدل بآية لا تؤاخذنا وحديث رفع عن أمتي ؛ لأنهما دليل لنا على أنه ليس في كلام الله وكلام رسوله = المعصية والذنب والاستغفار من غير إثم لأنه في كلام الله وكلام الرسول لا يؤاخذ إلا المتعمد بنص القرآن،ولم يُطلق لفظ العاصي والغاوي والتائب والمستغفر في القرآن والسنة =إلا على المتعمد الآثم،وإن كان عندك دليل واحد في غير هذا = فأبرزه لنا. 
> ما زلنا نطالب بدليل واحد فيه إطلاق هذه الألفاظ بحيث يكون الموصوف بها غير آثم ، ولو كان الدكتور يعتقد قوله حقاً وأن هذه الألفاظ تطلق ويراد بها هذا المعنى وأن حصرنا لها في الإثم تأويل(!!!!!) = فلابد من أن يوجد مثل هذا الإطلاق في الكتاب والسنة.. 
> ...



بيان مغالطات الأخ أبي فهر

1 –  قوله هداه الله : (( ما زال الدكتور يواصل كذبه ويجعل حكاية الخلاف عن أصحاب مالك والشافعي = حكاية الخلاف عن السلف )) لما سوء الأدب ؟!! و هل الحق لا ينال إلا بعلو الصوت و سوء الأدب ؟!!  لا أدري بمن تقتدي بسوء أدبك ؟!! و أنت تكذبني فيما لا تجد دليل عليه أصلا و حكاية الخلاف عن أصحاب مالك و الشافعي و أبي حنيفة يستلزم حكاية الخلاف عن السلف أيها المعارض ؛ لأن أصحاب مالك والشافعي و أبي حنيفة من القدامى وكانوا في وقت الأئمة أم تعارض في مسلمات و ما تعريف أصحاب مالك و الشافعي و أبي حنيفة عندك تعلم قبل أن تتكلم .

2 – غفلته هداه الله أنه ليس الخلاف عن أصحاب ثلاثة من الأئمة وحسب بل القول بجواز وقوع الأنبياء في الصغائر قول جماعة فقط من السلف و بمفهومه جماعة أخرى قالت بخلاف ذلك .

3 – جهله بأن قول ابن تيمية لا يرقى لدرجة الإجماع للفارق الزمني البعيد بين ابن تيمية والسلف و هل علم ابن تيمية بكل أقوال السلف و هل وصل إليه كل أقوال السلف و هو ما سنبيه في مشاركة مستقلة .

4 - قوله هداه الله : (( وأولئك الذين ذكرهم لم يحك واحد منهم خلافاً عن السلف )) و هذا ينم عن سوء فهمه لكلام العلماء فكيف يتكلم فيما لا علم له به حكاية الخلاف ثابتة أيها المعارض شئت أم أبيت و أكرر النقل حتى يتبين فهمك الخاطيء 
 قال القرطبي في شأن عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر : (( وقال جمهور من الفقهاء من أصحاب مالك وأبي حنيفة والشافعي: إنهم معصومون من الصغائر كلها كعصمتهم من الكبائر أجمعها .... قال الأستاذ أبو إسحاق الأسفرايني: وٱختلفوا في الصغائر؛ والذي عليه الأكثر أن ذلك غير جائز عليهم، وصار بعضهم إلى تجويزها، ولا أصل لهذه المقالة ))
 فالقول بعدم الجواز محكي عن جمهور من أصحاب مالك وأبي حنيفة والشافعي و هم من السلف بل قال أبو إسحاق الإسفريني أنه قول أكثر العلماء .
قال القاضي عياض : ((وأما الصغائر فجوزها جماعة من السلف وغيرهم على الأنبياء وهو مذهب أبى جعفر الطبري وغيره من الفقهاء والمحدثين والمتكلمين، وسنورد بعد هذا ما احتجوا به، وذهبت طائفة أخرى إلى الوقف وقالوا العقل لا يحيل وقوعها منهم ولم يأت في الشرع قاطع بأحد الوجهين، وذهبت طائفة أخرى من المحققين من الفقهاء والمتكلمين إلى عصمتهم من الصغائر كعصمتهم من الكبائر، قالوا: لاختلاف الناس في الصغائر وتعيينها من الكبائر  ((
فجماعة من السلف قال بخلاف ذلك بدلالة المفهوم .
و قال القاضي : (( وقد استدل بعض الأئمة على عصمتهم من الصغائر بالمصير إلى امتثال أفعالهم واتباع آثارهم وسيرهم مطلقا، وجمهور الفقهاء على ذلك من أصحاب مالك والشافعي وأبى حنيفة من غير التزام قرينة بل مطلقا عند بعضهم وإن اختلفوا في حكم ذلك، وحكى ابن خويز منداذ وأبو الفرج عن مالك التزام ذلك وجوبا ((  
أرأيت نسب هذا القول لمالك و نسب أيضا لأصحاب مالك وأبي حنيفة والشافعي .

قال ابن عطية 541هـ في المحرر الوجيز : (( وأجمعت الأمة على عصمة الأنبياء في معنى التبليغ ومن الكبائر ومن الصغائر التي فيها رذيلة ، واختلف في غير ذلك من الصغائر ، والذي أقول به أنهم معصومون من الجميع  )) 
الأمة كلها مختلفة سلفا و خلفا فافهم رعاك الله .

5	- قوله هداه الله : ((أكد الدكتور للناس عجمته عندما جعل المعصية والذنب والاستغفار تطلق على المخطئ )) أنت المخطيء بعينه لما تصر و تكابر أن المعصية خلاف الطاعة و هذا ما قال به أهل اللغة فالحق أنك أنت الأعجمي باللغة و أكرر حتى يتبين الخطأ البين قال ابن منظور: (( العصيان خلاف الطاعة، عصى العبد ربه إذا خالف أمره. وعصى فلانٌ أميره يعصيه عصياً وعصياناً ومعصية إذا لم يطعه فهو عاص وعَصِيّ )) و قال الجوهري : (( العصيان خلاف الطاعة ))  فإما أنت لا تفهم كلام أهل العلم أو تراوغ فيما قاله أهل العلم .

6	– تأويل الذنب و المعصية أنهما مخالفة الأمر تعمدا ، وهذا خلاف ما جاءت به النصوص قال تعالى : ﴿ رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا ﴾ فلو كان النسيان و الخطأ لا يطلق عليه ذنب لما كان هناك داعيا لطلب عدم المؤاخذة به ، و قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إن الله تجاوز عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه )) ( سنن ابن ماجة )  فلو كان النسيان والخطأ لا يطلق عليه ذنب و معصية لما كان هناك داعيا لتجاوز الله عن هذه الأمة الخطأ والنسيان فإثم المعصية خطاءا أو نسيانا رفع عن هذه الأمة بدلالة الحديث و من غريب ما قاله الأخ هداه الله اعتراضا : (( أكد جهله حين استدل بآية لا تؤاخذنا وحديث رفع عن أمتي ؛ لأنهما دليل لنا على أنه ليس في كلام الله وكلام رسوله = المعصية والذنب والاستغفار من غير إثم لأنه في كلام الله وكلام الرسول لا يؤاخذ إلا المتعمد بنص القرآن،ولم يُطلق لفظ العاصي والغاوي والتائب والمستغفر في القرآن والسنة =إلا على المتعمد الآثم،وإن كان عندك دليل واحد في غير هذا )) و سبحان الله على فهمه العجيب فلا مؤاخذة إلا على شيء يستحق المؤاخذة و لو كان النسيان والخطأ غير مستحق للمؤاخذة لما طلب الصحابة من الله ألا يؤاخذهم إن نسوا أو أخطئوا فالمؤاخذة دليل عليك أيها المعارض في أن النسيان و الخطأ يستحق العقاب عليهما لكن أثمهما رفع بنص الحديث و بلازم الآية و هل يرفع أثم شيء و هو ليس بمعصية و الله لا يؤاخذ إلا المتعمد حق تفضلا منه و إن آخذ عليه فعدل منه و هذا خاص بأمتنا بدليل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( أمتي ) و هل القاتل خطاءا لا يحق له أن يتوب أو يستغفر و هل الذي جامع في نهار رمضان ناسيا ليس له أن يتوب أو يستغفر ،و المعصية خلاف الطاعة عمد أو خطأ أو نسيان و أهل اللغة على ذلك و لا يعدل عن اللغة إلا بنص من الشرع و الشرع ما خصص معنى المعصية بأنه مخالفة الشرع عمدا بل ابن تيمية الذي تحتج به يقول ذلك : (( المعصية هي مخالفة الأمر الشرعي، فمن خالف أمر الله الذي أرسل به رسله، وأنزل به كتبه فقد عصى )) 

7 – غفلته أنه هو المطالب بالدليل على انحصار المعصية فيما كان عمدا من المعاصي فالأصل أن اللغة توافق القرآن في المعاني و لا يعدل عن اللغة إلى غيرها إلا بدليل من الشرع اللغة جاءت معنى المعصية مطلق مخالفة الأمر الشرعي و كذلك قال العلماء :
 قال البدر العيني في عمدة القاري : (( المعصية خلاف الطاعة ))
قال الطحاوي : (( الطاعة هي موافقة الأمر الديني الشرعي ))
قال الشنقيطي في أضواء البيان : (( المعصية خلاف الطاعة ))
لو لك رأي خلاف العلماء فاظهره سبحان الله كيف تتكلم في العلم ولم تلم بأدواته .

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> يا دكتور ليست العبرة ولا البينة بكثرة نقاط الرد، ولكن بما فيه من الأدلة والبراهين!!! أتحسب أنك اذ جئتني بتسع نقاط كلها تُختصر في فقرة واحدة، وهي أصلا مكرورة من كلامك لا جديد فيها وقد قتلناها ردا، أتحسب أنك بذلك تكون قد أثبت صحة ما تذهب اليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ان لم يكن هذا هو المراء فوالله ما أدري ما المراء، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!!


بيان مغاطات الأخ أبي الفداء 

1 – قوله حفظه الله : (( لغة العرب فيها أكثر من وجه للكلمة الواحدة، وأنه لا يصح المصير الى أي منهما الا بالرجوع الى فهم الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، والا لقال من يشاء في كتاب الله ما يشاء، يعزوه في النهاية الى لسان العرب )) و في هذا مكابرة في عدم رد تفسير النسيان إلى لغة العرب بل يجب رده لفهم السلف حتى و لو كان الفاهم  بعض من السلف فهو لا يرد إلى إجماع بل إلى أفراد و كأن جميع السلف علماء باللغة و إذا وجد فيهم أحد أو وجد بعضهم يقول بقول لابد من المصير إليه دعك من الفلسفة و أتني بدليل و كلام لأهل العلم في اشتراط فهم طائفة من السلف السلف لتفسير القرآن فالأمر عاد إلى حجية قول الصحابي و التابعي و تابعي التابعي و الأئمة الأربعة  إذا كان هذا ديدنك فقد أحسن القاريء إلى خير ما انتهى و المسائل الفقهية والعقدية كثيرة أنا لا ألزمك برأي و لا تلزمني برأيك  .

2 – قوله حفظه الله : ((  كأنك أيها السلفي ما وقفت على أي موضع من مواضع الخلاف بين أئمة السلف وبين أهل التأويلات المبتدعة )) و في هذا غفلته أن أهل التأويلات المبتدعة فهمهم فهم خاطيء ليس عليه أثارة من علم فلا اللغة تؤيده و لا الدليل و ليس للعزو لكتب اللغة هو السبب فعندما يعزو المبتدع لكتب اللغة نجد كتب اللغة ترده فالأصل في الكلام الحقيقة ما لم يأت دليل فإذا أول فأين الدليل على هذا التأويل و كل أدلتهم على التأويل فاسدة ، وكأن سلفيتي تعني أن أقبل من أي عالم من السلف قولا في كتاب الله بلا دليل أو أن أقبله كأنه دليل من الكتاب أو السنة أحاد السلف أو بعضهم ليس قولهم حجة عندي و لو كانوا حجة عندك فأنت لك رأيك و لي رأيي فلا تلزمني به و لا ألزمك برأيي  .

3 – قوله حفظه الله : ((أن لغة العرب فيها أكثر من وجه للكلمة الواحدة، وأنه لا يصح المصير الى أي منهما الا بالرجوع الى فهم الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، والا لقال من يشاء في كتاب الله ما يشاء، يعزوه في النهاية الى لسان العرب)) دعوته لرجوع لفهم الصحابة إن قصد الكل فهذا مسلم و إن قصد البعض ففيه خلاف فالرجوع يكون لمعصوم أما الرجوع لأفراد فما الدليل على وجوب الأخذ بهم و قد كان الصحابة يخالفون بعضهم بعض والسلف كان منهم من يخالف الصحابة في مسائل و قد أخطأ بعض الصحابة في مسائل و رب سامع أوعى من مبلغ والحجة في الكتاب والسنة و هما باللغة العربية .

4 – قوله حفظه الله : ((كل صفة أولها أصحاب التأويل مما في كتاب الله لها في بطون كتب اللغة كذلك ما يرجعون اليه احتجاجا )) زعمه بأن كل صفة أولها أصحاب التأويل مما في كتاب الله لها في بطون كتب اللغة كذلك ما يرجعون اليه احتجاج و هذا باطل فكل ما رجع إليه أهل التأويل لا يؤيد باطهم و ليس فيه حجة على باطلهم و إلا فأثبت ذلك .

5 – قوله حفظه الله : ((من الذي قال أن الباحث له أن يفتح كتب اللغة ويخرج المعنى الذي يعجبه منها أيا كان، فيجعل المصير اليه في تأويل كلام ربه، لمجرد أن وجد ما يوافق قوله هذا في كلام قوم من أهل العلم، قد علم عنهم حيدتهم رحمهم الله وعفا عنهم عن منهج السلف في تأويل الصفات؟؟؟؟ )) غفلته عن الفرق بين إيجاد ما يدل عليه القول في بطون الكتب و شهادة اللغة بذلك و بين الاستشهاد بقول خالف إجماع قطعي أو ما يغلب على الظن أنه إجماع و اللغة تبطله و كل أصحاب التأويلات لا اللغة تؤيدهم و الكتاب والسنة يؤيدهم .


6 – قوله حفظه الله : ((ان قبلت من القرطبي - مثلا - تأويله هنا وقوله أن له سلفا فيه، فهل تقبل منه تأويله في الصفات وزعمه أن له فيه سلف؟؟؟ )) طعنه في القرطبي لنصرت دعواه و لو نسب القرطبي قولا للسلف ووجد العديد من النقول عن عالم من السلف أنفسهم يبطل هذه النسبة فكلامه في هذه الحالة يرد و ليس هذا للقرطبي وحده بل لأي عالم سلفي أو أشعري .

7 – قوله حفظه الله : ((سلفهم هم المحققون من المتكلمة الأوائل يا مولانا وليس الصحابة والتابعين )) زعمه بأن القرطبي إذا قال قولا و نسبه للسلف يكون سلفه المتكلمين و القرطبي قال جمهور من أصحاب مالك و الشافعي و أبي حنيفة و هم قدامى هذا كلام صريح في المسألة محل النقاش .

8 – إلى الآن الأخ لم يأت بقول حتى للأئمة الأربعة يؤيد كلامه بل غايته ما قاله ابن تيمية و سنرجيء بيان القوادح في نقله الإجماع في المسألة محل النقاش في مشاركة مستقلة .

9 – قوله حفظه الله : ((ان قبلت من القرطبي - مثلا - تأويله هنا وقوله أن له سلفا فيه، فهل تقبل منه تأويله في الصفات وزعمه أن له فيه سلف؟؟؟ )) و  قوله حفظه الله : (( الدكتور يدعونا الآن الى أن نقبل من أي واحد من المتأخرين قوله أن في المسألة خلافا، وذكره أن له سلفا في قول من الأقوال لنقبل بذلك القول دون أن نتبين من هم هؤلاء السلف الذين ينسب القول اليهم ))  فيه غفلته أن القرطبي ما قال أن له سلف بل حكى الخلاف و حكاية الخلاف غير القول بأن له سلف في المسألة و كذلك حكاها القاضي عياض و عنف ابن العربي على المخالف و حكى ابن عطية الخلاف و أنه يدين إلى الله بخلاف قول المخالفين و لا توجد أقوال لجل علماء السلف نصت على جواز وقوع الأنبياء في الخطأ عمدا .

10 – قوله حفظه الله : ((سلمت لك بأن المعنى "الأصلي" هو الترك )) زعمه بأن الأصل في النسيان الترك و هذا يبطله ما في كتب اللغة بأن النسيان ضد الحفظ ، ومما يدل أن النسيان الذي هو ضد الحفظ هو أن الحفظ نقيض النسيان لا نقيض الترك و الترك نقيضه الفعل و الفعل نقيضه الترك لا النسيان و لو كان الترك أصلا لكان ضده الحفظ و هذا لا يصح بحال .

11- قوله حفظه الله : ((  مع أنك ليس عندك أثارة من دليل على هذا التأصيل الباطل في لسان العرب!! - ، ألست تعلم أن هناك معنً آخر للنسيان تحتمله اللغة وقد جاء في القرءان نفسه، فعلى أي حجة تستند عند ترك أحدهما والتمسك بالآخر؟؟؟؟ )) زعمه بأن ليس عندي دليل أن النسيان في اللغة هو ضد الحفظ و أكرر النقل لتعسفه في عدم وجود دلايل عندي : 
قال ابن منظور : (( و الذكر و الذكرى بالكسر  نقيض   النسيان   وكذلك الذكرة ))
قال في مختار الصحاح : (( و الذكر و الذكرى و الذكرة ضد   النسيان   )) و قال أيضا : ((النسيان   بكسر النون وسكون السين ضد الذكر والحفظ ورجل نسيان بفتح النون كثير   النسيان   للشيء وقد نسي الشيء بالكسر نسيانا و أنساه الله الشيء و تناساه أرى من نفسه أنه نسيه و   النسيان   أيضا الترك قال الله تعالى نسوا الله فنسيهم ))
قال الفراهيدي في العين : (( الحِفْظ: نقيض النِّسيان ، و هو التَّعاهدُ وقلّة الغَفْلة )) و قال أيضا : ((   نَسِيَ فلانٌ شيئاً كان يَذْكُرُهُ، وإنّه لنسيٌّ، أي: كثير النّسيان، من قوله جلّ وعزّ: " وما كان ربّك نَسِيّا " . والنَّسْي: الشّيء المَنسِيّ الذي لا يُذكر. يقال: منه قوله تعالى: " وكنت نَسْياً مَنْسيّاً " . ويقال: هو خِرقه الحائض إذا رمت به. ونَسِيتُ الحديث نسيا. ويقال: أَنْسَيتُ إنساءً، ونَسِيتُ: أجود، قال الله تعالى: فإنّي نَسِيت الحوت، ولم يقل: أنسيت، ومعنى أنسيت: أخّرت. وسمِّي الإنسان من النِّسيان )) 

و قال الجوهري في الصحاح : (( الصحاح في اللغة : والذِكْرى، بالكسر: خلاف النِسْيانِ )) 

و العرب تطلق على النسيان الترك ؛ لأن الترك نوع من النسيان أما النسيان عند الإطلاق فهو عدم الحفظ ،و هو الذي نفاه الله عنه في قوله تعالى : ﴿ قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ لَّا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنسَى  ﴾ أما النسيان في قوله تعالى : ﴿ نَسُواْ اللّهَ فَنَسِيَهُمْ إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ ﴾ فهذا بمعنى الترك فالفطر قائمة في الناس وهي تناديهم للإيمان بربّهم ومعلنة فيهم بفقرهم الإضطراري لخالقهم جلّ وعلا و لما تركوا الله ، تركهم اللّه جزاء وعدلا .
لا أدري صراحة أأنت أعلم باللغة أم أصحاب المعاجم تخالف في مسلمات .

12 – قوله حفظه الله : ((  أقول بأن لها معنيين لا أعلم أيهما كان أسبق على أي ، ولا يعنيني ذلك، وانما يعنيني كطالب للحق أن أقف على دليل يبين لي أن المخاطبين قد فهموها على وجه كذا تحديدا لا على الآخر!!)) زعمه بأن الترك و ضد الحفظ معنيان متساويين للنسيان لغفلته عما في كتب اللغة فالمعنى الثاني ألا وهو الترك لا يفهم إلا بدليل أما المعنى الأول ألا و هو ضد الحفظ فهو الظاهر من اللفظ و العلماء يقولون النسيان هنا ليس بمعنى ضد الحفظ لكذا و لو كان المعنيان متساويين ما احتاجوا أن يقولوا ليس النسيان ضد الحفظ في الآية كذا بل العلماء لما يقولون النسيان في آية بمعنى الترك يقولون لدليل كذا مما يدل أن الأصل هو ضد الحفظ و خلاف الأصل الترك فلا يعدل إليه إلا بدليل ،و المخاطبييين بالقرآن الصحابة و من بعدهم و ليس الصحابة وحسب و القرآن واضح للجميع فلما هذا التنطع و كلمة النسيان معروفة و الناس من زمن الصحابة إلى الآن يستعملونها و لو قلت لأحد ما ضد النسيان سيقول لك الذكرى لا الفعل فلما التعسف في فهم الكلمة .

13 – قوله حفظه الله : ((  انه نفس السلف الذي اتخذه من قبله أولئك العلماء الذين جعل في خلافهم في المسألة حجة لرد الاجماع الذي حكاه ابن تيمية رحمه الله )) زعمه بأن إجماع ابن تيمية إجماع يعتد به و ليس كذلك فالإجماع إثبات قول للعلماء و لا يقبل إلا بدليل فأين أقوال السلف التي استند إليها ابن تيمية في الإجماع و هل كل أقوال السلف وصلت لابن تيمية صراحة أنت تثبت ما لا يثبته عقل لنصرة دعواك 

14 – قوله حفظه الله : ((  أقول بأن لها معنيين لا أعلم أيهما كان أسبق على أي ، ولا يعنيني ذلك، وانما يعنيني كطالب للحق أن أقف على دليل يبين لي أن المخاطبين قد فهموها على وجه كذا تحديدا لا على الآخر!!)) زعمه بأن النسيان  معنياه الأصلي و خلاف الأصل لا يدري أيهما أسبق للفهم و هي حجة منكري المجاز و الذي كتب اللغة طافحة بخلافه فأنت تخالف في أمور لا أساتذة عقيدة ولا أساتذة شريعة و لا أساتذة لغة يقولون بها لكن أنت أعلم منهم في هذا الشأن يا سبحان الله و السابق للفهم من قول أي أحد نسى هو ضد الحفظ و هذا مما استعمله الناس من عهد الصحابة ليومنا هذا و لا أحد من الناس يفهم من قولك نسيت إلا ضد الحفظ فأنت تخالف في بديهيات و أمور يعرفها العامي فضلا عن طالب علم .

15 – قوله : ((برهن لي على أن الصحابة لما سمعوا هذه النصوص حملوا اللفظ على الوجه الذي اخترته أنت لا على الوجه الآخر!! فلا تقل لي أن هذا هو الأصل أو الحقيقة أو "الظاهر" أو نحو ذلك))  و لا يخفي ما في هذا من التعسف لنصرة دعواه فالقرآن عربي يفهم باللغة العربية و ليس القرآن للصحابة وحدهم و الفهم المتبادر للذهن من النسيان لأي شخص عربي هو ضد الحفظ فأثبت أنت عكس ذلك أنت تخالف في بديهيات و كلمة الحقيقة والأصل و الظاهر درج عليها العلماء في شرحهم فأتت تخالف كل ما يبطل دعواك .

16 - قوله : ((قد علمتَ أن المتأخرين اختلفوا في التأويل هنا، فالى من يكون مرجعك يا سلفي؟؟ )) زعمه أن المتأخرين اختلفوا وحدهم فأين النقل عن القدامى و الذي يبين عدم اختلافهم أريد فقط كلام الأئمة الأربعة إن استطعت .

17 - قوله : ((قد علمتَ أن المتأخرين اختلفوا في التأويل هنا، فالى من يكون مرجعك يا سلفي؟؟ )) اللغة قاسمة في المسألة و ليس في اللغة أن النسيان الأصل فيه الترك لأن الترك ضده الفعل لا الذكرى و النسيان ضده الذكرى فأنت تخالف بديهيات شئت أم أبيت .

18 - قوله : ((ما الفرق بين قول القائل: عهدت اليه بشيء فتركه وعصا، وبين قوله عهدت اليه فذهل عنه وسها؟ )) سبحان الله لو نسي لكان تاركا لاجتناب النهي و لكان عاصيا لمخالفته الأمر و الآية فنسي ولم نجد له عزما و من يعهد لشخص بشيء فيقول نسي المتبادر للذهن النسيان الذي هو ضد الحفظ .

19 - قوله : ((قلت يتبادر الى أي ذهن؟؟؟ الى ذهنك أنت؟ نعم أنت وأنا لا نعرف اليوم من يستعمل هذه اللفظة في غير معنى "ضد الحفظ"، ولهذا قد يستشكل العامة مثل قوله تعالى: ((فاليوم ننساكم)) و ((وكذلك اليوم تنسى)) و ((نسوا الله فنسيهم)) وغيرها )) سبحان الله تخالف في بديهيات و كأن أي شخص من أهل اللغة أو من أهل التفسير عندما يسمع كلمة نسى لا يتبادر لذهنه النسيان الذي هو ضد الحفظ و هذه الاستشكالات قد تكلم فيها العلماء منذ القدم و ليس في يومنا هذا وحسب و لا أدري من يقول بقولك المتبادر للذهن من لفظ كذا لابد أن يكون من القرون الأولى و لما يقول عالم المتبادر للذهن كذا يعني هو يقصد فهم القرون الأولى أنت تخالف في بديهيات و أتني بقول لأهل اللغة أو أهل التفسير أو الحديث يقول بأن المتبادر للذهن لابد أن ينص عليه أحد السلف يا أخي لا تلزمني بقولك و لا ألزمك بقولك و لكن لا تتخبط في كلام لو قرأئه أحد أساتذة الشريعة أو التفسير لقدحوا في عقل من يقوله .

20 - غفلته حفظه الله أن سياق الآية دل على أنه ضد الحفظ و الآية التي قبلها تؤيد ذلك فلا تتعجل أيها النبي بالقرآن و جبريل عليه السلام يقرئك خوف النسيان و نحن قد عهدنا إلى آدم فنسي و عندما أقول شخص نسيت عهدي لا يتطرق لذهنه تركت عهدي فسبحان الله هذه مخالفة بديهيات   و رد علي ردا غير مستقيم فقال رحمه الله : ((لو صح تأويلك هذا لأمره بأن يقول "رب زدني حفظا" ولما ناسب أن يقول له "قل رب زدني علما"!! وأما وجه العلاقة بين ذكر آدم وبين هذا التوجيه الرباني لمحمد عليه السلام، فلعله التنبيه على أن التعجل والذي هو ضد الأناة، من الأمور المذمومة والتي تخالف ما يجب أن يكون عليه كل طالب علم، فكيف وذاك الطالب هو سيد أولي العزم من المرسلين.. فكأنما يقول له: لا تكن كآدم الذي عهدنا اليه من قبل ولم نجده ذا عزم وصبر على التكليف! فأي سياق هذا الذي يدل دلالة بديهية على هذا التأويل وهذا اللي العجيب لأعناق النصوص؟؟؟ ))  و كلامه هذا دليل على عدم إطلاعه على ما كتبه المفسرين في هذه الآية و الآية الله يدعو نبيه بأن يدعوه بزيادة العلم بالقرآن و معانيه فهي لا تعارض أن يكون تعجل النبي بالقرآن خشيت النسيان قال ابن كثير : (( وقوله: { ولا تعجل بالقرآن من قبل أن يقضى إليك وحيه } كقوله تعالى في سورة "لا أقسم بيوم القيامة" { لا تحرك به لسانك لتعجل به * إن علينا جمعه وقرآنه * فإذا قرأناه فاتبع قرآنه ثم إن علينا بيانه } [القيامة: 16-19] ، وثبت في الصحيح عن ابن عباس؛ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعالج من الوحي شدة، فكان مما يحرك لسانه، فأنزل الله هذه الآية يعني: أنه، عليه السلام، كان إذا جاءه جبريل بالوحي، كلما قال جبريل آية قالها معه، من شدة حرصه على حفظ  القرآن، فأرشده الله تعالى إلى ما هو الأسهل والأخف في حقه؛ لئلا يشق عليه. فقال: { لا تحرك به لسانك لتعجل به * إن علينا جمعه وقرآنه } أي: أن نجمعه في صدرك، ثم تقرأه على الناس من غير أن تنسى منه شيئا، { فإذا قرأناه فاتبع قرآنه * ثم إن علينا بيانه } وقال في هذه الآية: { ولا تعجل بالقرآن من قبل أن يقضى إليك وحيه } أي: بل أنصت، فإذا فرغ الملك من قراءته عليك فاقرأه بعده، { وقل رب زدني علما } أي: زدني منك علما ))



و الحق أنك تكابر و تختلف معي في بديهيات فلا تلزمني برأيك و لا ألزمك برأيك و ما تقول أنك قتلته بحثا ليس فيه أصلا دليل بل أقوال بلا أدلة و أقوال مستغربة لأي مطلع على كتب التفسير و الحديث و الفقه و دارس لها

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> وقبل أن أواصل، أضع بين يدي القارئ الكريم بعض سلفنا فيما ذهبنا اليه من تأويل النسيان في حق آدم عليه السلام، والذي نطالبه بمثله فيما ذهب هو اليه، ومن نفس طبقته ...
> قال ابن جرير رحمه الله: " وقوله(فَنَسِيَ) يقول: فترك عهدي.
> كما حدثني عليّ، قال: ثنا أبو صالح، قال: ثني معاوية، عن عليّ، عن ابن عباس، في قوله( وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إِلَى آدَمَ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ ) يقول: فترك.
> حدثنا الحسن، قال: أخبرنا عبد الرزاق، قال: أخبرنا معمر، عن ابن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد، في قوله(فَنَسِيَ) قال: ترك أمر ربه.
> حدثني يونس، قال: أخبرنا ابن وهب، قال: قال ابن زيد، في قوله( وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إِلَى آدَمَ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ وَلَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْمًا ) قال: قال له( يَاآدَمُ إِنَّ هَذَا عَدُوٌّ لَكَ وَلِزَوْجِكَ فَلا يُخْرِجَنَّكُمَ  ا مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ فَتَشْقَى ) فقرأ حتى بلغ( لا تَظْمَأُ فِيهَا وَلا تَضْحَى ) وقرأ حتى بلغ( وَمُلْكٍ لا يَبْلَى ) قال: فنسي ما عهد إليه في ذلك، قال: وهذا عهد الله إليه، قال: ولو كان له عزم ما أطاع عدوّه الذي حسده، وأبي أن يسجد له مع من سجد له إبليس، وعصى الله الذي كرّمه وشرّفه، وأمر ملائكته فسجدوا له." (تفسير الطبري 18/383)
> هذا ما نسميه نحن سلفا يا دكتور يا سلفي ... فراجع سلفيتك!
> أكتفي بهذا القدر من الجدال مع الدكتور هداه الله، ومن متابعة هذا الموضوع، فوقتي ما عاد يسمح لي، ولا أظن أنه قد بقي من شبهاته ما يستحق الرد أو الالتفات اليه أصلا، وقد تبين تخبطه الشديد وفساد منهجه في النظر والذي بنى عليه بحثه هذا ... فلن يرد ان رد الا بتكرار ظنونه التي لا حجة له على شيء منها .. ولن أواصل مناقشته حتى يأتينا بما نطالبه به من سلف له فيما ذهب اليه ... 
> والآن لا يعنيني هل يقبل كلامي أم لا يقبله، فما عاد في الوسع بذل أكثر مما بُذل .. والكلام مبثوث في صفحات منشورة على الناس ليقرأوها، وقد تبين لكل مبصر بطلان ما يستند الرجل اليه، اذ يتلمس سبلا واهية لهدم اجماع صحيح معتبر، متخذا لنفسه سلفا من المتكلمة مكتفيا به غير راغب في قبول غيره، متخذا أشد الطرق التواءا في الدفاع عن رأيه ذاك ورأي سلفه فيه، لا لشيء الا لأنه يأبى الاقرار بأنه قد أخطأ وتسرع!! 
> ولكني ومع ذلك لا زلت أنصحه نصح أخ محب له شفيق عليه بأن يراجع هذه الصفحات الطويلة بروية وهدوء وتجرد من الهوى والرغبة في الانتصار للقول، وألا يمضي هذه الليلة في الكتابة كما دأب خلال الليلتين الماضيتين، ولكن في القراءة والتأمل بروية وهدوء لعله - على الأقل - أن يراجع نفسه ويتأمل في كثير مما اندفع بالكتابة ردا عليه دونما تأمل ولا فهم أصلا، والله المستعان!  
> ...




و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مازال الأخ يكابر في الحق لنصرة باطله 
1 – ذكر لنا بعض النقول التي نقلها الطبري عن بعض السلف  في بيان معنى الآية و منها أن النسيان هو النسيان المعروف كقول ابن زيد ، قال ابن أبي حاتم: (( حدثنا أحمد بن سنان، حدثنا أسباط بن محمد، حدثنا الأعمش عن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس قال: إنما سمي الإنسان؛ لأنه عهد إليه فنسي، وكذا رواه علي بن أبي طلحة عنه )) و هل سمي الإنسان إنسان من النسيان الذي هو الترك أم النسيان المتبادرللذهن لا شك أنك تجيب بما يؤيد دعواك .

2- المكابرة في معنى العمد و الخطأ و بدل أن يراجع كلام أهل العلم خاصة فقه الجنايات أخذ في التجاهل و التكلم و أهل العلم يعرفون الشيء بضده فعرفوا مثلا الموت بأنه ضد الحياة و الحياة ضد الموت و التعريف بالضد جائز و النور نقيض الظلام و الرواح نقبض الصباح و الأسفل نقيض الأعلى .

3 – رد علي بأن التعمد معناه إرادة عصيان الله و تعمد مخالفة أمره قصدا لذلك ثم الآن يقول أنا لم أرد هذا يعني يعترض عليه بما يعرف أنه مخالف و لا يبين أنه مخالف بل عندما أبين له أنه مخالف يقول : (( هل فهمت من كلامي ذلك ؟ وما كتبته الا لأبين لك أنه هو لازم سوء بيانك وتحريرك لمعنى التعمد في العصيان؟؟؟ )) و هذا ليس من سوء بياني فكلامي واضح و كل من يطالع كتب الفقه يجده لكن هو يريد أن يبطل كلامي بمخالفات ليس إلا فهل هذا دأب طلبة العلم في المناقشات .

4 – عندما بينت أن أن التعمد في قصد الفعل دون خطأ أو نسيان و ليس في قصد معصية الله وهو ما في كتب الفقه و غالب العصاة لا يقصدون معصية الله لكن يقصدون فعل منهي وترك مأمور قال لي : ((قلت فما حكم هؤلاء اذا؟ استحقوا الاثم أم لم يستحقوا؟ يصح وصفهم بالمعصية - لغة - أم لا يصح؟ ويصح وصفهم بأنهم حال معصيتهم كانوا "تاركين" لعهد الله أم لا يصح؟؟ وان كانوا لم "يقصدوا معصية الله" - بناءا على هذا التوجيه الذي كتبته أنت الآن - فما اشكالك اذا في نسبة مثل ذلك للأنبياء؟؟ )) و كأنه تناسى ما اعترضه علي سابقا بأن ما من صاحب ذنب إلا و قع فيه في غفلة و أنه لا يصح القول في أن آدم عليه السلام لم يتعمد الخطأ و أن العمد درجات   و أني قلت له ما وقع فيه الأنبياء إنما هو من قبيل الخطأ لا العمد و هو اعترض علي في هذه النقطة ، ولو كان قال هذا القول سابقا لما كان هنك داعي لكل هذه الردود و إشغال الوقت بالردود في أمر أنا لا اختلف معه فيه فنحن على هذا نتفق أن الأنبياء لم يقصدوا فعل المنهي و ترك المأمور لكن فعلوا على سبيل التأويل أو الخطأ أو النسيان فخلافي معك ما أصبح له معنى . 

5 – عندما بينت له أن الخطأ يكون في عدم قصد الفعل كمن قتل خطئا هو لا يريد أن يقتل فقتل و من شرب خطئا هو لا يريد أن يشرب فشرب قال معترضا : ((فبالله هل كان آدم اذا غير عامد للمعصية، وانما قصد أن يأكل من شجرة أخرى فأكل من هذه بالخطأ؟؟؟)) قلت هذا قول لبعض المفسرين و آدم عليه السلام قد نسي عهد الله و لو تذكره لما فعل بنص الآية ، وقد عاقبه الله على هذا النسيان لأمره لعلو منصبه فكيف ينسى ما عهده الله إليه و العقوبة على النسيان جائزة في شرع من قبلنا و جائزة عند الناس    .

6 – عندما بينت له أنه خلط بين الوقوع في المعصية غفلة عن قصد و إرادة فعلها دون خطأ و بين الوقوع في المعصية خطئا فالوقوع في المعصية غفلة عن قصد و إرادة فعل المعصية دون خطأ هذا تعمد لفعلها أما الوقوع في المعصية خطئا فهو عدم قصد فعلها ففعلها قال لي : ((  ليتك تراجع اذا حال الأنبياء الذين نُسب اليهم العصيان في كتاب الله وأقروا بأنهم ظلموا أنفسهم، في أي الفريقين كانوا! وان كنت لا أرى أن يُترك من هكذا حاله مع لسان العرب دون أن يُستفصل )) يا سبحان الله قد بينت لك آنفا أن المعصية خلاف الطاعة عمدا كان أو خطئا و ليس نسبت العصيان لهم و توبتهم منه بدليل على وقوعها عمدا وقصدا  لفعل المنهي و ترك المأمور فهذا أعم من محل النزاع و على من وقع في معصية خطئا التوبة والاستغفار  و العزم على عدم العودة لها .

7 – عندما بينت له بالفرق ا بين الوقوع في المعصية غفلة عن قصد و إرادة فعل المعصية دون خطأ هذا تعمد لفعلها قال معترضا : (( يعني كان في غفلة أنه يعصي ولم يتعمد ولم يرد فعل المعصية ولكنه في نفس الوقت لم يكن مخطئا ولا ناسيا اذ فعلها (دون خطأ)!! الله أكبر! هذا صنف ثالث يا مولانا لا وجود له، بين المتعمد والمخطئ ((  فهم من الكلام ما ليس في الكلام قلت وقع في المعصية غفلة أي غفلة عن الله و قصد فعل المعصية و أراد أن يفعلها كالذي يقتل شخص عمدا  هو في حالة غفلة عن الله قلة إيمان و أراد قتل الشخص و كالزاني لا يزني و هو مؤمن بل يكون ناقص كمال الإيمان .

8 – ظنه السوء بي و لاعجب فيمن أساء الظن بالأنبياء و خاض فيما لم يخض فيه السلف بل جعل الأنبياء كأحدنا يا أخي ألا تعرف أوقات الأطباء و أنهما قد لا يناموا بضعة أيام و قد بينت لك أني لا أوجد في البيت إلا قليلا و أن النت عندي ينقطع مرارا  لما سوء الظن ؟!! و هل أنا محرف و ابن عادل الحنبلي محرف و الألوسي محرف و القرطبي محرف و القاضي عياض محرف و ابن العربي محرف و ابن عطية ؟ و البغوي لما قال بأن خطيئة آدم كانت نسيانا كان محرفا صراحة كل من خالفك محرف في نظرك و أنت السالم من التحريف تأدب بأدب الخلاف .

9 – قوله : (( لو لم يتعمد النبي فعل المعصية، لما وجب عليه التوبة والاستغفار منها، ولما جاز أن يوصف حالئذ بأنه عاص )) و هذا باطل فالمعصية خلاف الطاعة فلا أدري أيتجاهل أن المعصية خلاف الطاعة أم يؤول المعصية بأنها خلاف الطاعة عمدا و هو خلاف ما في كتب اللغة و ما قاله به العلماء لكن لا يريد إلا نصرة دعواه .

10 – عندما بينت له أن العزم هو الثبات والشدة فيما عقدت النية عليه نقل عدت نقولات لا تبطل ما بينته ، و قال معترضا : ((فهل في شيء من هذا ما يفهم منه أن قوله تعالى ((ولم نجد له عزما)) يراد منه ولم نجد له ثباتا أو شدة فيما عقد النية عليه من العصيان؟؟؟؟ ما هذا التحريف العجيب ؟؟؟؟؟  )) و ما المانع أيها المعارض الفاضل أن أنه لم يعزم أي لم يعقد النية على مخالفة الطاعة بل فعلها نسيانا أنت تخالف كي دعواك ليس إلا .

11 – غفلته أن العزم و النية يشتركان أنهما الإرادة التي يقع معها الفعل الثبات على هذه الإرادة هو العزم و تدبر القول قبل أن تعارضه .

12 – قوله : (( لو كان له صبر وثبات على ما عهده الله اليه وحفظ لذلك العهد - لا بمعنى عدم السهو عنه أو الذهول ولكن بمعنى المحافظة عليه والبقاء عليه حاضرا في كل حال - ما تمكن الشيطان من ايقاعه في المعصية )) يا سبحان الله آدم عليه السلام كان صابرا و الشيطان أخذ يغرر به ويقسم له فنسي العهد ما الإشكال في هذا أم سوء الظن بالنبي عليه السلام و الشخص قد يكون حافظا للشيء حاضر ذهنه له فيأتي من يلحن له و يقنعه بخلافه آيش الغرابة في ذلك و إلحاح الشيطان عليه و مقاسمته له دليل على صبره عليه السلام و إن كان مبلغك هذا فلا تلزمني به .

13 – غفلته عن وجود فارق بين نقص العزم و عدم العزم  والعزم صفة تزيد و تنقص فهناك زيادة في العزم و قلة فيه و الكتب و كلام الناس تجد فيها قليل العزيمة و قوي العزيمة فلا أدري لما التعجب .

14 – اليقين في موضع الاحتمال فلم نجد له عزما على أقل تقدير تحتمل لم نجد له عزما على الأكل من الشجرة و تحتمل لم نجد له عزما على ترك الأكل من الشجرة فأقل شيء تساوي الاحتمالان فلتأت بما يعزز احتمالك .

15 – غفلته عن سبب إيرادي تفسير العلماء لأولي العزم لأبين له أنه ليس فيها ما يدل على أن السهو في الصلاة يقدح في أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أولى العزم فأولي العزم من الرسل هم أكثر الرسل عليهم السلام تحملا للأذى في سبيل تبليغ دعوة الله تعالى الى أقوامهم فلا يكون للازمه مستساغ .

16 – إلى الآن لم يأتنا بأقوال للسلف في جواز وقوع الصغائر من الأنبياء عمدا و غايته ما قاله ابن تيمية و هل إجماع ابن تيمية صحيح معتبر و هو بعيد الزمن عن السلف و قبل عصر ابن تيمية قد ضاعت كتب و فنية مذاهب بأي عقل يتكلم .

17 – سوء ظنه بي فيقول أني أمضي الليالي أرد و أنا أصلا أكون في المستشفى لا كتاب أقرأ فيه و لا كمبيوتر استعمله و لا نت اتصفحه و قوله عندما انظر له أجد الرد عليه توا في الغالب لا احتاج لأن أقعد الليالي الطويلة أرد و هذا يعرفه من شرحت له شيء في الأصول أو التفسير أو الفقه خاصة بعض طلبة الحقوق و يوم السبت النت ان ينقطع و يأتي فلما أتى كنت أنزل بعض الرسائل و المقالات على مواقع أخرى و كلمت أناس على الياهو لأمور مرضية غير الموبيلات والتليفونات ثم ذهبت للمستشفى ليلا و لم أرجع إلا الساعة الثامنة صباحا اليوم لكن هو يظن أن رأيه على صواب و لن يغلب و أنى له ذلك فرجل اتخذ الجدال و القول بخلاف ما يعتقد كي يثبت صدق قوله فكيف يكون قوله حقا و الحق لا يحتاج لقول غير الحق كي يثبت صدق الحق و لما لم يقل لو سلمنا جدلا بدلا أن يفلسف المعصية و يقول لم أقصد 

و أنا اتحداه أن يجد قولا في زمن السلف ينص على إجماعهم في جواز وقوع الصغائر عمدا و اتحداه أن يأتي بكلام الأئمة الأربعة في جواز وقوع الصغائر من الأنبياء عمدا و إن كانت غايته ما قاله ابن تيمية فلكل منا وجهة هو موليها وقد أحسن القاري إلى خير ما انتهى

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> قال شيخ الإسلام: (( *والجمهور الذين يقولون بجواز الصغائر عليهم [أي: على الأنبياء]يقولون إنهم معصومون من الإقرار عليها وحينئذ فما وصفوهم إلا بما فيه كمالهم فإن الأعمال بالخواتيم مع أن القرآن والحديث وإجماع السلف معهم في تقرير هذا الأصل فالمنكرون لذلك يقولون في تحريف القرآن ما هو من جنس قول أهل البهتان ويحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه)).* 
> *ثم ذكر تحريفهم لقول الله: {ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر}*
> *ثم قال: ((فهذا وأمثاله من خيار تأويلات المانعين لما دل عليه القرآن من توبة الأنبياء من ذنوبهم واستغفارهم وزعمهم أنه لم يكن هناك ما يوجب توبة ولا استغفار ولا تفضل الله عليه بمحبته وفرحه بتوبتهم ومغفرته ورحمته لهم فكيف بسائر تأويلاتهم التي فيها من تحريف القرآن وقول الباطل على الله ما ليس هذا موضع بسطه ))* 
> *ثم ختم كلامه قائلاً : ((وهذا الباب فيه مسائل كثيرة ليس هذا موضع تفصيلها ولبسطها موضع آخر والمقصود التنبيه ولهذا كان السلف من الصحابة والتابعين لهم بإحسان وغيرهم من أئمة المسلمين متفقين على ما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة من أحوال الأنبياء لا يعرف عن أحد منهم القول بما أحدثته المعتزلة والرافضة ومن* *تبعهم في هذا الباب بل كتب التفسير والحديث والآثار والزهد وأخبار السلف مشحونة عن الصحابة والتابعين بمثل ما دل عليه القرآن وليس فيهم من حرف الآيات كتحريف هؤلاء ولا من كذب بما في الأحاديث كتكذيب هؤلاء ولا من قال هذا يمنع الوثوق أو يوجب التنفير ونحو ذلك كما قال هؤلاء بل أقوال هؤلاء الذين غلوا بجهل من الأقوال المبتدعة في الإسلام وهم قصدوا تعظيم الأنبياء بجهل كما قصدت النصارى تعظيم المسيح وأحبارهم ورهبانهم بجهل)).**
> *



قوادح في إجماع ابن تيمية الموهوم 

لو سلمنا جدلا بعدم حكاية أي عالم قبل ابن تيمية خلاف السلف في المسألة فليس إجماع ابن تيمية بإجماع معتبر لما يلي :
1 – الفارق الزمني الكبير بين ابن تيمية و بين الثلاثة قرون الأولى فكيف يصح نقله عنهم ؟!!!

2 – نقل معرفة ابن تيمية بكلام جميع السلف في مسألة من المسائل متعذر بالنسبة له لضياع الكثير من الكتب قبل أن يؤلد ابن تيمية أصلا 

3 – إذا كان قد خفي على الأئمة الأربعة خلاف الصحابة في بعض المسائل و هم أقرب الناس للصحابة فكيف لا يخفى على ابن تيمية خلاف القرون الثلاثة الأولى و هو بعيد عنهم بأي عقل تثبتون هذا الإجماع .

4 – إجماع ابن تيمية من قبيل الإجماع الظني ،و هو الذي يثبت بالبحث والتحري عن أقوال الأئمة ، ويحتاج من مثبته إلى استقراء لكتب الخلاف و كتب الخلاف منها ما ضاع قبل ابن تيمية فكيف يعتد بقوله ؟!!

5 – إذا كانت أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد حفظها الله و هي أحرى بالحفظ لدى الصحابة وغفل بعض الصحابة عن بعضها فكيف لا يغفل على إمام كلام أئمة و قولهم قد لا ينقل أصلا .

6 - السلف كانوا أكثر تعظيما لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم و تعظيم السلف لأحاديث السنة يقدح في كلامهم حول تعمد الأنبياء الوقوع في الصغائر فقوم كانوا يتوضأوون لحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إجلالا له أيقولون قد فعل الذنب عمدا و يخوضون فيما خاض فيه الأخوة الأعزاء و كل لبيب بالإشارة يفهموا 
قال إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن قريم الأنصاري قاضي المدينة : مر مالك بن أنس على أبي حازم ، وهو يحدث ، فجازه ، وقال : إني لم أجد موضعاً أجلس فيه ، فكرهت أن آخذ حديث رسول الله   وأنا قائم . 
وقال مالك : جاء رجل إلى ابن المسيب ، فسأله عن حديث وهو مضطجع ، فجلس وحدثه ، فقال له الرجل : وددت أنك لم تتعن ، فقال : إني كرهت أن أحدثك عن رسول الله وأنا مضطجع .
وكان الأعمش إذا حدث وهو على غير وضوء تيمم . 
وكان قتادة لا يحدث إلا على طهارة ، ولا يقرأ حديث النبي إلا على وضوء 

7 – يقدح في هذا النقل عن السلف أن  السلف كانوا يأمرون بعدم الخوض فيما حدث بين الصحابة في أحداث الفتنة فكيف يقولون فيمن يخوض في أخطاء الأنبياء أهي على سبيل العمد والقصد أم السهو و الخطأ و ترك الأولى ؟ 

8- أئمة المذاهب لم ينقلوا عن أئمتهم الكلام حول جواز وقوع الأنبياء في الصغائر فكيف يقبل من غيرهم ؟!!

9 – كيف يجمع السلف على جواز وقوع الأنبياء في الصغائر عمدا و لم يأت نقل عن بعض السلف فضلا عن الكل في جواز وقوع الأنبياء في الصغائر عمدا ؟!

10 – أئمة المذاهب الذين نقلوا الكلام حول العصمة من الصغائر نقلوا خلاف ذلك عن جمهور أصحاب مالك والشافعي و أبي حنيفة و هم أعرف بكلام الأئمة و أصحابهم من ابن تيمية رحمه الله .

11 - أئمة المذاهب الذين نقلوا الكلام حول العصمة من الصغائر لم يذكروا قول الأئمة الأربعة بينما ذكروا قول أصحابهم مما يدل على عدم كلام الأئمة الأربعة في هذه المسألة أصلا .

12 – نقل الإجماع عن السلف إثبات قول لكل علماء السلف و الأصل فيه العدم إلا بدليل فأين الدليل على أنهم قالوا بمثل ما نقل ابن تيمية .

هذه هي بعض قوادح نقل ابن تيمية الإجماع و الذي أثبت للسلف قول فليأت بنقولات تدل على ذلك و إلا فهو متقول على السلف و هم المطالبون بالدليل لكن التعصب الأعمى لدعواهم هو الدافع وراء ذلك .

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> لم يأتِ الدكتور حتى الآن بنقل واحد عن السلف في العصمة أو في تفسير الآية وإنما حشد نقولات عن المتأخرين وبعضها لا يسلم له فهمه منها ،وحتى لا نُطيل على الإخوان = نرفع لهم غداً بإذن الله إبطال تلك الضلالات التي قالها الدكتور وافتراها على كلام الله تعالى..


أريد منك أن تأتي بنقولات عن السلف أنفسهم في جواز وقوع الأنبياء في الخطأ عمدا إن كنت محقا و إلا فلا تتقول على السلف ما لم يقولوه و القول الأصل فيه العدم فلا يثبت إلا بدليل و كلام ابن تيمية عن السلف لا يصح للفارق الزمني البعيد لو كنت محقا أتنا بنقل واحد في زمن السلف يثبت إجماعهم وإلا فأنت ممن ينسب للسلف قولا لم يقولوه حتى تثبت العكس
اتحداك أن تأتي بنقولات عن الأئمة الأربعة
اتحداك أن تأتي بنقولات عن الصحابة
لما تعكس القضية وتجعلني المطالب بالدليل و أنت الذي تثبت للسلف قولا لا نجده إلا في كلام ابن تيمية و هو يبعد عن السلف بقرون أنا لم أثبت قولا للسلف لكن نقلت كلام القاضي عياض والقرطبي فقط و كما أنهما مطالبان بالدليل فابن تيمية أيضا مطالب بالدليل و ليس لنقله العصمة أم تكابر في ذلك

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول.
أخي الكريم، تأمّل قول ابن تيمية:
(( والجمهور الذين يقولون بجواز الصغائر عليهم [أي: على الأنبياء]يقولون إنهم معصومون من الإقرار عليها وحينئذ فما وصفوهم إلا بما فيه كمالهم فإن الأعمال بالخواتيم مع أن القرآن والحديث وإجماع السلف معهم في تقرير هذا الأصل فالمنكرون لذلك يقولون في تحريف القرآن ما هو من جنس قول أهل البهتان ويحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه)).

الإجماع المقصود هو إجماع الذين يقولون بجواز الصغائر على الأنبياء على أنهم معصومون من الإقرار عليها. فالإجماع متعلِّق بعدم وقوع الإقرار لدى القائلين بجواز الصغائر على الأنبياء. والمراد بإجماع السلف، إجماعهم على عدم جواز الإقرار، لا على جواز وقوع الصغائر منهم.
فالقرآن، والحديث، وإجماع السلف يدعمون قول الجمهور القائل بجواز الصغائر على الأنبياء فيما يتعلق بعدم وقوع الإقرار لهم. وهذا لا يعني أنّ السلف مجمع على جواز وقوع الصغائر منهم، كما فُهِم.
ولعل هذا التوضيح يُسهِم في تعديل مسار النقاش.
ولابن تيمية كلام آخر يوضح هذه المسألة تحديدا، ويؤكد أنها من المسائل التي يسع فيها الخلاف، سأنقله لاحقا بإذن الله.

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> هداك الله يا دكتور ربيع، تكرر نفس الكلام مرة تلو مرة، وسؤال الأخ أبي فهر واضح.
> وعندي سؤال مأخوذ من كلام أبي فهر أرجو منك الإجابة عليه.
> نقلَ علماءُ الأشاعرة (الثقات) التفويضَ عن السلف، فهل تقبل ذلك؟ فإن كان الجواب لا، فهل معنى ذلك أنهم كذبوا في نقلهم؟


حبيبي في الله من هم العلماء الثقات من الأشاعرة الذين تقول عليهم هذا ؟!! هل القرطبي و القاضي عياض نسبا للسلف التفويض إن نسبا للسلف التفويض فهناك العديد من الأقوال الغفيرة للسلف و التي تنفي التفويض فلا يقبل دعواهما في هذه المسألة كما لو نسب عالم لعالم آخر قولا و تبين خلافه فلا يقبل نقل هذا العالم عن العالم الآخر  و دائما تقدمون سوء الظن و لما لا يقال العالم الذي ينقل عن عالم أخطأ أو تأول قول أو أخذ بلازم قول فلا  يستلزم عدم صحة النقل عن شخص الكذب

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول.
> أخي الكريم، تأمّل قول ابن تيمية:
> (( والجمهور الذين يقولون بجواز الصغائر عليهم [أي: على الأنبياء]يقولون إنهم معصومون من الإقرار عليها وحينئذ فما وصفوهم إلا بما فيه كمالهم فإن الأعمال بالخواتيم مع أن القرآن والحديث وإجماع السلف معهم في تقرير هذا الأصل فالمنكرون لذلك يقولون في تحريف القرآن ما هو من جنس قول أهل البهتان ويحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه)).
> فالإجماع المقصود هو إجماع الذين يقولون بجواز الصغائر على الأنبياء على أنهم معصومون من الإقرار عليها. فالإجماع متعلِّق بعدم وقوع الإقرار لدى القائلين بجواز الصغائر على الأنبياء. والمراد بإجماع السلف، إجماعهم على عدم جواز الإقرار، لا على جواز الصغائر.
> فالقرآن، والحديث، وإجماع السلف يدعمون قول الجمهور القائل بجواز الصغائر على الآنبياء فيما يتعلق بعدم وقوع الإقرار لهم. وهذا لا يعني أنّ السلف مجمع على جواز وقوع الصغائر منهم، كما فُهِم.
> ولعل هذا التوضيح يُسهِم في تعديل مسار النقاش.
> ولابن تيمية كلام آخر يوضح هذه المسألة تحديدا، ويؤكد أنها من المسائل التي يسع فيها الخلاف، سأنقله لاحقا بإذن الله.




جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الفائدة 
لكن أنا اطعن في الإجماع نفسه لبعد الزمان و لضياع الكتب و لأسباب أخرى ذكرتها آنفا
لكن أخي الحبيب لم أفهم قولك : ( وهذا لا يعني أنّ السلف مجمع على جواز وقوع الصغائر منهم، كما فُهِم ) كيف ذلك 
الإجماع على عدم جواز الإقرار على معصية هذا أمر لا يختلف فيه اثنان سواء أكانت المعصية عمدا أو خطاءا ؛ لأن الأنبياء هم القدوة والنقلة عن الله فلا يصح إقرارهم على معصية بغض النظر أهي عمد أو خطأ ، وليس الخلاف في هذا بل الخلاف في جواز وقوع الصغائر من الأنبياء .بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول.
> أخي الكريم، تأمّل قول ابن تيمية:
> (( والجمهور الذين يقولون بجواز الصغائر عليهم [أي: على الأنبياء]يقولون إنهم معصومون من الإقرار عليها وحينئذ فما وصفوهم إلا بما فيه كمالهم فإن الأعمال بالخواتيم مع أن القرآن والحديث وإجماع السلف معهم في تقرير هذا الأصل فالمنكرون لذلك يقولون في تحريف القرآن ما هو من جنس قول أهل البهتان ويحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه)).
> الإجماع المقصود هو إجماع الذين يقولون بجواز الصغائر على الأنبياء على أنهم معصومون من الإقرار عليها. فالإجماع متعلِّق بعدم وقوع الإقرار لدى القائلين بجواز الصغائر على الأنبياء. والمراد بإجماع السلف، إجماعهم على عدم جواز الإقرار، لا على جواز وقوع الصغائر منهم.
> فالقرآن، والحديث، وإجماع السلف يدعمون قول الجمهور القائل بجواز الصغائر على الأنبياء فيما يتعلق بعدم وقوع الإقرار لهم. وهذا لا يعني أنّ السلف مجمع على جواز وقوع الصغائر منهم، كما فُهِم.
> ولعل هذا التوضيح يُسهِم في تعديل مسار النقاش.
> ولابن تيمية كلام آخر يوضح هذه المسألة تحديدا، ويؤكد أنها من المسائل التي يسع فيها الخلاف، سأنقله لاحقا بإذن الله.


جزاكم الله خيرا كم أغبطك على هذا الفهم السديد بارك الله لنا فيكم

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

إلى مشرفي المجلس العلمي أرجو منكم تفضلا لا أمرا حذف أي مشاركة جديدة فيها سب أو شتم و اتهام نيات فهذا المجلس مجلس علم لا مجلس سب وشتم و حسبنا ما كان يفعل الأئمة عند الخلاف يذكرون حججهم دون السب والشتم فليس هذا من أدب طلبة العلم و الحق لا ينال بالسب والشتم بل بالحجة والبرهان و أنا لا أحب أن اسب مثلما يسب غيري و أنا بشر لي طاقة معينة قد تستهلك فاقع فيما لا أحب فهل تعينوني على ذلك أم تخذلوني ؟

----------


## خلوصي

يا إخوتي ذوي الأفهام ... ليس و الله الآن أوان هذا الكلام .

محبكم و خادمكم .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

الحمد لله وحده .. 
ما زال الدكتور المحرف لم يأتنا بدليل واحد على أن هذه الألفاظ التي ذكرنا له قد استعملها أهل اللسان في غير الآثم..وهو كالعادة يلف ويدور ويروغ... 
وسنزيده ألفاظاً أخرى لعلها تُحرك في ذهنه قشرة أخرى غير قشرة المراوغة.. 
1-الظلم. 
2-الخسران.

3-الخطيئة.

كل تلك ألفاظ استعملت في حق آدم عليه السلام، أين الدليل على أن أهل اللسان يستعملون تلك الألفاظ في حق غير الآثم؟؟

آية (؟؟)

حديث(؟؟)

بيت شعر (؟؟؟) 
وبالطبع سيظل يروغ وينقل مالاعلاقة له بجواب السؤال ؛ ولذا سنتابع إفادة القراء بما هو خير من الروغان..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

كلام أخينا الواحدي ليس فيه جديد على ما ذكرنا ، والسلف أجمعوا على جواز وقوع الصغائر وأنهم لا يُقرون عليها وأن هذا الجواز تحقق من بعضهم نص عليهم القرآن ونص على مسارعتهم للتوبة = فإن أقر المحرف بهذا... انتهى الخلاف  
وشيخ الإسلام لم يقل قط أن المسألة مما يسع فيه الخلاف ، وإنما الشيخ يُنبه على أن من قال بوقوع الصغائر لا يعد ساباً للأنبياء ولا منتقصاً لهم ولا تُعد تلك من مسائل التكفير والتفسيق..وكان القول بعدم وقوع الصغائر هو الشائع في زمن الشيخ ... 
==============================  == 
قال شيخ الإسلام: (( أول ذنب عصي الله به كان من أبي الجن وأبي الإنس أبوي الثقلين المأمورين وكان ذنب أبي الجن أكبر وأسبق وهو ترك المأمور به وهو السجود إباء واستكبارا وذنب أبي الإنس كان ذنبا صغيرا { فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه } وهو إنما فعل المنهي عنه وهو الأكل من الشجرة ؛ وإن كان كثير من الناس المتكلمين في العلم يزعم أن هذا ليس بذنب ؛ وأن آدم تأول حيث نهي عن الجنس بقوله : { ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة } فظن أنه الشخص فأخطأ ؛ أو نسي والمخطئ والناسي ليسا مذنبين . وهذا القول يقوله طوائف من أهل البدع والكلام والشيعة وكثير من المعتزلة وبعض الأشعرية وغيرهم ممن يوجب عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر وهؤلاء فروا من شيء ووقعوا فيما هو أعظم منه في تحريف كلام الله عن مواضعه . وأما السلف قاطبة من القرون الثلاثة الذين هم خير قرون الأمة ؛ وأهل الحديث والتفسير ؛ وأهل كتب قصص الأنبياء والمبتدأ وجمهور الفقهاء والصوفية ؛ وكثير من أهل الكلام كجمهور الأشعرية وغيرهم وعموم المؤمنين ؛ فعلى ما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة مثل قوله تعالى { وعصى آدم ربه فغوى } وقوله : { ربنا ظلمنا أنفسنا وإن لم تغفر لنا وترحمنا لنكونن من الخاسرين } بعد أن قال لهما : { ألم أنهكما عن تلكما الشجرة وأقل لكما إن الشيطان لكما عدو مبين } وقوله تعالى { فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم } مع أنه عوقب بإخراجه من الجنة . وهذه نصوص لا ترد إلا بنوع من تحريف الكلام عن مواضعه ؛ والمخطئ والناسي إذا كانا مكلفين في تلك الشريعة فلا فرق وإن لم يكونا مكلفين امتنعت العقوبة ووصف العصيان والإخبار بظلم النفس وطلب المغفرة والرحمة وقوله تعالى { ألم أنهكما عن تلكما الشجرة وأقل لكما إن الشيطان لكما عدو مبين } وإنما ابتلى الله الأنبياء بالذنوب رفعا لدرجاتهم بالتوبة وتبليغا لهم إلى محبته وفرحه بهم فإن الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين ويفرح بتوبة التائب أشد فرح فالمقصود كمال الغاية لا نقص البداية ؛ فإن العبد يكون له الدرجة لا ينالها إلا بما قدره الله له من العمل أو البلاء .)). 
وقال: ((وفي الكتاب والسنة الصحيحة والكتب التي أنزلت قبل القرآن مما يوافق هذا القول ما يتعذر إحصاؤه 
والرادون لذلك تأولوا ذلك بمثل تأويلات الجهمية والقدرية والدهرية لنصوص الأسماء والصفات ونصوص القدر ونصوص المعاد وهي من جنس تأويلات القرامطة الباطنية التي يعلم بالاضطرار أنها باطلة وأنها من باب تحريف الكلم عن مواضعه وهؤلاء يقصد أحدهم تعظيم الأنبياء فيقع في تكذيبهم ويريد الإيمان بهم فيقع في الكفر بهم

ونصوص الكتاب والسنة في هذا الباب كثيرة متظاهرة والآثار في ذلك عن الصحابة والتابعين وعلماء المسلمين كثيرة 
لكن المنازعون يتأولون هذه النصوص من جنس تأويلات الجهمية والباطنية كما فعل ذلك من صنف في هذا الباب وتأويلاتهم تبين لمن تدبرها أنها فاسدة من باب تحريف الكلم عن مواضعه)).

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

*الآن لنفترض أن هذا المحرف قد وجد دواويناً وقرآات قرآنية وأحاديث نبوية لم يقف عليها غيره فيها جواز استعمال تلك الألفاظ في غير الآثم (وهو غير موجود قطعاً)* 


*هل يكفي ذلك لحمل تلك الألفاظ الواردة في هذه النصوص أنها في غير الآثم (؟؟)* 


*لا بالطبع.* 


*فذا صنيع الجهمية وأهل التحريف،بل لابد بعد من تأمل سياقات النصوص وجمع أدلة الباب لتحديد أي معاني تلك الألفاظ أراد المتكلم،أما حمل تلك الألفاظ على معنى معين منها لمجرد صلاحية هذا اللفظ للاستعمال في هذا المعنى فهو صنيع الجهمية المحرفة (أما حمل الألفاظ على معاني لاتصلح لها ولم يستعملها أهل اللسان فيها كما صنع ربيع = فهذا صنيع القرامطة الباطنية)* 


*وقد نقلتُ في عدة مواضيع لي نقولاً تُعضد هذا التقعيد ولعلي أنقل اليوم نصاً جديداً..* 


*قال شيخ الإسلام: ((لا خلاف بين المسلمين،بل بين العقلاء أن التأويل حيث ساغ سواء كان في كلام الله أو كلام رسوله أو كلام غير الله ورسوله،إنما فائدته الاستدلال على مراد المتكلم ومقصوده،ليس التأويل أن ينشئ الإنسان معاني لذلك اللفظ أو يحمله على معان سائغة لم يقصدها المتكلم ، بل هذا من أبطل الباطل وأعظمه امتناعاً وقبحاً، باتفاق العقلاء ، وهو الذي يقع فيه هؤلاء المتأولون المحرفون كثيراً، فهم يضعون للألفاظ ما يمكن من المعاني الصحيحة ، من غير نظر منهم في أن المتكلم قصد تلك المعاني أم لم يقصدها.* 

*وعلى هذا فيكون التأويل كذباً وافتراء على المتكلم ، إذا قيل معنى هذا الكلام هذا .*  

*فإن معنى التأويل أنه قصد وأراد به كذا، وليس عند المتأول إلا أن هذا المعنى يصلح في الجملة أن يراد بهذا الكلام، ولكن قد يصلح أن يريد غيره ولا يصلح أن يريده هو ...فهكذا من نظر إلى ما يحتمله اللفظ من المعاني مما يصلح أن يريده من ينشئ الخطاب بذلك اللفظ = ففسر كلام الله وكلام رسوله به، كان في إفكه وضلاله بل في كفره ونفاقه أعظم من أولئك)).*

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

ومن الباب نفسه تفسير كلام الله ورسوله تفسيراً متكلفاً بآلة التقديرات النحوية ، مع الغفلة عن مقصود الله ومقصود رسوله بالكلام ومع الغفلة عن تفسير السلف..


يقول ابن القيم: ((وينبغي أن يتفطن ههنا لأمر لا بد منه وهو أنه لا يجوز أن يحمل كلام الله عز و جل ويفسر بمجرد الاحتمال النحوى الاعرابي الذي يحتمله تركيب الكلام ويكون الكلام به له معنى ما فإن هذا مقام غلط فيه أكثر المعربين للقرآن فإنهم يفسرون الآية ويعربونها بما يحتمله تركيب تلك الجملة ويفهم من ذلك التركيب أي معنى اتفق وهذا غلط عظيم يقطع السامع بأن مراد القرآن غيره 


وإن احتمل ذلك التركيب هذا المعنى في سياق آخر وكلام آخر؛ فإنه لا يلزم أن يحتمله القرآن مثل قول بعضهم في قراءة من قرأ {والأرحام إن الله كان عليكم رقيبا} بالجر أنه قسم ومثل قول بعضهم في قوله تعالى {وصد عن سبيل الله وكفر به والمسجد الحرام }إن المسجد مجرور بالعطف على الضمير المجرور في به 


ومثل قول بعضهم في قوله تعالى{ لكن الراسخون في العلم منهم والمؤمنون يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما انزل من قبلك والمقيمين الصلاة }إن المقيمين مجرور بواو القسم ونظائر ذلك أضعاف أضعاف ما ذكرنا وأوهى بكثير .
بل للقرآن عرف خاص ومعان معهودة لا يناسبه تفسيره بغيرها ولا يجوز تفسيره بغير عرفة والمعهود من معانية فإن نسبة معانية إلى المعاني كنسبة ألفاظه إلى الألفاظ بل أعظم فكما أن ألفاظه ملوك الألفاظ وأجلها وأفصحها ولها من الفصاحة أعلى مراتبها التي يعجز عنها قدر العالمين فكذلك معانية أجل المعاني وأعظمها وأفخمها فلا يجوز تفسيره بغيرها من المعاني التي لا تليق به بل غيرها أعظم منها وأجل وأفخم فلا يجوز حمله على المعاني القاصرة بمجرد الاحتمال النحوي الإعرابي فتدبر هذه القاعدة ولتكن منك على بال فإنك تنتفع بها في معرفة ضعف كثير من أقوال المفسرين وزيفها وتقطع أنها ليست مراد المتكلم تعالى بكلامه وسنزيد هذا إن شاء الله تعالى بيانا وبسطا في الكلام على أصول التفسير فهذا أصل من أصوله بل هو أهم أصوله )).

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

تطبيق له صلة بمسألتناوفيه تنبيه على تفسير السلف للعصمة 


في تفسير الطبري عند قوله تعالى: {يَا مُوسَى إِنَّهُ أَنَا اللَّهُ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (9) وَأَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَلَمَّا رَآَهَا تَهْتَزُّ كَأَنَّهَا جَانٌّ وَلَّى مُدْبِرًا وَلَمْ يُعَقِّبْ يَا مُوسَى لَا تَخَفْ إِنِّي لَا يَخَافُ لَدَيَّ الْمُرْسَلُونَ (10) إِلَّا مَنْ ظَلَمَ ثُمَّ بَدَّلَ حُسْنًا بَعْدَ سُوءٍ فَإِنِّي غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (11) }. 


فهمت الدنيا كلها أن ظاهر الآية إثبات وقوع الذنوب والظلم من الأنبياء، ولم يقل عاقل منهم إن هذا ظلم غير متضمن لإثم أو هو ظلم لكنه وقع سهواً، وإنما أثبت السلف الآية على ظاهرها ، وفزع بعض اللغويين لتأويل الاستثناء، أما العبث بدلالة لفظة الظلم عبثاً قرمطياً فلم يخطر ببال أحد قبل ربيع وحزبه من المحرفة.. 


والآن لنتأمل معاً في الآية وتفسير السلف لها وتأويلات المعربين وكلام الطبري تطبيقاً على ما تقدم: 


قال الحسن البصري: (( كانت الأنبياء تذنب فتعاقب)). 


قال ابن جريج: (( لا يخيف الله الأنبياء إلا بذنب يصيبه أحدهم،فإن أصابه،أخافه الله، حتى يأخذه منه)). 


ثم ذكر الطبري بعض تأويلات النحاة هنا وهي ثلاثة: 


1- أن يكون الاستثناء منقطعاً. 

2-أن يكون المستثنى منه محذوفاً وليس هو الأنبياء. 

3-أن تكون إلا بمعنى الواو. 


سبحان الله لم يخطر ببالهم وهم اللغويون العبث بلفظ الظلم.. 


ثم قال الطبري -وهو محل الشاهد- : (( 

قال أبو جعفر: والصواب من القول في قوله(إِلا مَنْ ظَلَمَ ثُمَّ بَدَّلَ ) عندي غير ما قاله هؤلاء الذين حكينا قولهم من أهل العربية، بل هو القول الذي قاله الحسن البصري وابن جُرَيج ومن قال قولهما، وهو أن قوله:(إِلا مَنْ ظُلِمَ ) استثناء صحيح من قوله( لا يَخَافُ لَدَيَّ الْمُرْسَلُونَ إِلا مَنْ ظَلَمَ ) منهم فأتى ذنبا، فإنه خائف لديه من عقوبته، وقد بين الحسن رحمه الله معنى قيل الله لموسى ذلك، وهو قوله قال: إني إنما أخفتك لقتلك النفس.... وأما الذين ذكرنا قولهم من أهل العربية، فقد قالوا على مذهب العربية، غير أنهم أغفلوا معنى الكلمة وحملوها على غير وجهها من التأويل. وإنما ينبغي أن يحمل الكلام على وجهه  

من التأويل، ويلتمس له على ذلك الوجه للإعراب في الصحة مخرج لا على إحالة الكلمة عن معناها ووجهها الصحيح من التأويل)).

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

*الأخوة الكرام أشهد الله أنني قد تراجعت عن بحثي* *إعلام أولى الأفهام أن خطيئة آدم عليه السلام كانت على سبيل السهو و**النسيان** فقد أعدت النظر في هذه المسألة مرارا ووجدت أن كلامي يخالف صريح القرآن و السنة و كنت وقتها لا احتج بالإجماع السكوتي فلما تبين لي الصواب عدلت إلى ما في السنة و الكتاب* 
*
### ينظر هنا (* *النظر في أدلة عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر  و ترجيح مذهب أهل السنة و الأثر) ## الإشراف###
*

----------

